# Impeach This!



## Doc7505

*IMPEACH THIS! 
Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally​*






IMPEACH THIS! Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally
December 10, 2019 — #2020
HERSHEY, PENNSYLVANIA — Supporters of President Trump began lining up early in the morning, braving the rain to claim their seat in the Giant Center, a 10,500-seat multi-purpose arena in Hershey, PA. Those lucky enough to get inside will be treated to a coveted twin-billing, as Vice President Mike Pence is also scheduled to be in attendance. As evidenced below, Trump supporters were quite eager to show their support for the President.


Comment:
Do you think tonight's rally will be fiery? It will provide a great back drop against the sham impeachment the Progressive Marxist Socialist/DSA Democrat Left are putting the country through. Plugs can't even fill a high school gymnasium on a sunny day with his 'Malarkey'.
The PMS/DSA Commie Democrats have failed.. They will certainly fail in the Senate and Trump will win the November 2, 2020 election, that is unless the PMS/DSA assassinate him first.


----------



## Stratford57




----------



## Death Angel

This is the end of the Democrat Party, and the MSM


----------



## Stratford57

Death Angel said:


> This is the end of the Democrat Party, and the MSM


Amen.


----------



## RealDave

This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.


----------



## Stratford57

RealDave said:


> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.


^ says a tolerant liberal.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

The Democrats are too stupid and too convinced of their own superiority to see they are cutting their own throats.
Go for it, morons!


----------



## Death Angel

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> The Democrats are too stupid and too convinced of their own superiority to see they are cutting their own throats.
> Go for it, morons!


On Glenn Beck today, Ted Cruz said the Senate WILL have a trial. It will destroy the Democrats


----------



## Erinwltr

Another one of DJTs Repetitive, Dull, Dry Red Meat Nuremberg Rallies.  Proves nothing.


----------



## Slade3200

Stratford57 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the end of the Democrat Party, and the MSM
> 
> 
> 
> Amen.
Click to expand...

I’d love to see the end of both corrupt parties but alas I live in reality where both are as powerful as ever. No this is not the end of the Dem party. I don’t think either party’s has ever been stronger and I expect the next election will produce record turn out.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Death Angel said:


> On Glenn Beck today, Ted Cruz said the Senate WILL have a trial. It will destroy the Democrats


I can't wait to see the witness list. This is like a gift from God.


----------



## liarintheWH

RealDave said:


> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.



You’re pathetic.  

The majority of the country can see right through the dems lies.

Nothing but propaganda. All your side has.


----------



## Pogo

Slade3200 said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the end of the Democrat Party, and the MSM
> 
> 
> 
> Amen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’d love to see the end of both corrupt parties but alas I live in reality where both are as powerful as ever. No this is not the end of the Dem party. I don’t think either party’s has ever been stronger and I expect the next election will produce record turn out.
Click to expand...


Agree.  And will offer, as always, a non-choice between Bad and Even Worse.


----------



## Polishprince

Doc7505 said:


> *IMPEACH THIS!
> Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMPEACH THIS! Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally
> December 10, 2019 — #2020
> HERSHEY, PENNSYLVANIA — Supporters of President Trump began lining up early in the morning, braving the rain to claim their seat in the Giant Center, a 10,500-seat multi-purpose arena in Hershey, PA. Those lucky enough to get inside will be treated to a coveted twin-billing, as Vice President Mike Pence is also scheduled to be in attendance. As evidenced below, Trump supporters were quite eager to show their support for the President.
> 
> 
> Comment:
> Do you think tonight's rally will be fiery? It will provide a great back drop against the sham impeachment the Progressive Marxist Socialist/DSA Democrat Left are putting the country through. Plugs can't even fill a high school gymnasium on a sunny day with his 'Malarkey'.
> The PMS/DSA Commie Democrats have failed.. They will certainly fail in the Senate and Trump will win the November 2, 2020 election, that is unless the PMS/DSA assassinate him first.




Although it is only Donald J. Trump who may be officially impeached, the people of the Trump Universe gathered in the city of Hershey this evening are the real enemy of the Deep State and other American bolsheviks.


----------



## rightwinger

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> The Democrats are too stupid and too convinced of their own superiority to see they are cutting their own throats.
> Go for it, morons!


Sounds like fun


----------



## mamooth

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> The Democrats are too stupid and too convinced of their own superiority to see they are cutting their own throats.
> Go for it, morons!



You said that in 2017, 2018, and 2019.

You got slaughtered.

Your polls are worse now.

Do you Trump cultists all have the suicide prevention number written down, or do you just plan on drinking heavily in 2020?


----------



## Doc7505

Stratford57 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ says a tolerant liberal.
Click to expand...



Proves that as a elitist you know Jack Scat....


----------



## mamooth

Polishprince said:


> Although it is only Donald J. Trump who may be officially impeached, the people of the Trump Universe gathered in the city of Hershey this evening are the real enemy of the Deep State and other American bolsheviks.



The term "deep state" is useful. If you hear someone use it non-ironically, you know instantly you're talking to one of the Trump cult bedwetters. That means to just smile and slowly back away, before you get drooled on.


----------



## toobfreak

Stratford57 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the end of the Democrat Party, and the MSM
> 
> 
> 
> Amen.
Click to expand...


Just think, if Trump does this well despite 100% effort by the democrats to vilify him and 99% effort by the liberal media to assassinate him, can you imagine how popular he'd really be if the news stories and coverage were even remotely honest and fair?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

RealDave said:


> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.



Good strategy to win back PA next year.  You guys should shout from the hills how they're a bunch of stupid hillbillies.  You'll really win their vote that way.


----------



## liarintheWH

mamooth said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats are too stupid and too convinced of their own superiority to see they are cutting their own throats.
> Go for it, morons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said that in 2017, 2018, and 2019.
> 
> You got slaughtered.
> 
> Your polls are worse now.
> 
> Do you Trump cultists all have the suicide prevention number written down, or do you just plan on drinking heavily in 2020?
Click to expand...


You just gonna ignore that “Trump has no chance of being POTUS” is all you faggot libs spewed on here leading up to the 2016 election? 

Why should anyone believe you or your side?

“Hillary in a landslide!”

Dumb fuck.


----------



## toobfreak

RealDave said:


> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.



You mean like most of the rest of America?





 

Mind you, this isn't a map of republican control, just a map of where Trump INCREASED IT.  His supporters cover a far wider area!


----------



## RealDave

Stratford57 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ says a tolerant liberal.
Click to expand...


I tolerate them every fucking day.  Their ignorance.,  Their bigotry, their racism. Their parade of jacked up 4x4 pickups with that stupid single exhaust stack.  Their Trump banners on their run down shacks. Once a week someone is busted for child and/or child pornography.   Trump country.


----------



## RealDave

toobfreak said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like most of the rest of America?
> 
> 
> View attachment 294212
> 
> Mind you, this isn't a map of republican control, just a map of where Trump INCREASED IT.  His supporters cover a far wider area!
Click to expand...


That explains how they lost the House.


----------



## RealDave

liarintheWH said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats are too stupid and too convinced of their own superiority to see they are cutting their own throats.
> Go for it, morons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said that in 2017, 2018, and 2019.
> 
> You got slaughtered.
> 
> Your polls are worse now.
> 
> Do you Trump cultists all have the suicide prevention number written down, or do you just plan on drinking heavily in 2020?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just gonna ignore that “Trump has no chance of being POTUS” is all you faggot libs spewed on here leading up to the 2016 election?
> 
> Why should anyone believe you or your side?
> 
> “Hillary in a landslide!”
> 
> Dumb fuck.
Click to expand...

  We did say that.

We under estimated how fucking stupid so many Americans really are.


----------



## RealDave

liarintheWH said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re pathetic.
> 
> The majority of the country can see right through the dems lies.
> 
> Nothing but propaganda. All your side has.
Click to expand...


Trump lost the popular vote dumbass.


----------



## toobfreak

RealDave said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like most of the rest of America?
> 
> 
> View attachment 294212
> 
> Mind you, this isn't a map of republican control, just a map of where Trump INCREASED IT.  His supporters cover a far wider area!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That explains how they lost the House.
Click to expand...


How's that?


----------



## toobfreak

RealDave said:


> liarintheWH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats are too stupid and too convinced of their own superiority to see they are cutting their own throats.
> Go for it, morons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said that in 2017, 2018, and 2019.
> 
> You got slaughtered.
> 
> Your polls are worse now.
> 
> Do you Trump cultists all have the suicide prevention number written down, or do you just plan on drinking heavily in 2020?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just gonna ignore that “Trump has no chance of being POTUS” is all you faggot libs spewed on here leading up to the 2016 election?
> 
> Why should anyone believe you or your side?
> 
> “Hillary in a landslide!”
> 
> Dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did say that.
> 
> We under estimated how fucking stupid so many Americans really are.
Click to expand...


And the "smart" thing to do would have been to vote for that stinking, corrupt, carcass, Hillary, right?  All the "smart" people picked her?


----------



## toobfreak

RealDave said:


> liarintheWH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re pathetic.
> 
> The majority of the country can see right through the dems lies.
> 
> Nothing but propaganda. All your side has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump lost the popular vote dumbass.
Click to expand...


What does the "popular vote" count for?

Actually, it counts for something.  AT THE STATE LEVEL.  A presidential election is really 50 STATE elections, and at the state level, Trump WALKED ALL OVER HILLARY winning the popular vote all across America rather than just Hillary's four cities!  But then, being the "smart," tuned in, hip dude, you knew that.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

RealDave said:


> We did say that.
> 
> We under estimated how fucking stupid so many Americans really are.


And this is the message that will get their vote this time around?

One of the dumbest fuckers in the country has to be Ass fuck Dave.


----------



## Thunk

Is there any better way to spend a tuesday night than at a Trump rally?  

We are going to win so much you might get sick of winning!


----------



## petro

Stratford57 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ says a tolerant liberal.
Click to expand...

You can almost feel the spittle of hatred and bile through the screen.


----------



## petro

RealDave said:


> Their parade of jacked up 4x4 pickups with that stupid single exhaust stack.


Awwwww....poor baby.
Just for you


----------



## Pogo

7





Thunk said:


> Is there any better way to spend a tuesday night than at a Trump rally?



Personally I can only think of roughly 280,557,121.562,6156,568 better ways, among which are plunging long steel needles into my eyes, eating ocelot shit and posting on USMB.


----------



## JGalt

RealDave said:


> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.



You're full of shit. This was Pennsylvania during the 2012 Presidential election...





Pennsylvania 2012 President by Municipality
https://uselectionatlas.org/WEBLOGS...results-map-by-municipality/pe2012pa_town_lg/
...and this was Pennsylvania during the 2016 Presidential election...





Analysis: A Complete Breakdown of PA's Presidential Results (Maps)


----------



## mamooth

toobfreak said:


> And the "smart" thing to do would have been to vote for that stinking, corrupt, carcass, Hillary, right?  All the "smart" people picked her?



Almost all of them. There are smart and evil people, and they went with Trump.

So does "evil", "stupid", or "authoritarian follower" explain your vote for Trump?


----------



## JGalt

Dis gonna be good...


----------



## toobfreak

mamooth said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the "smart" thing to do would have been to vote for that stinking, corrupt, carcass, Hillary, right?  All the "smart" people picked her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of them. There are smart and evil people, and they went with Trump.
> 
> So does "evil", "stupid", or "authoritarian follower" explain your vote for Trump?
Click to expand...


SHUT UP IDIOT.


----------



## candycorn

Doc7505 said:


> *IMPEACH THIS!
> Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMPEACH THIS! Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally
> December 10, 2019 — #2020
> HERSHEY, PENNSYLVANIA — Supporters of President Trump began lining up early in the morning, braving the rain to claim their seat in the Giant Center, a 10,500-seat multi-purpose arena in Hershey, PA. Those lucky enough to get inside will be treated to a coveted twin-billing, as Vice President Mike Pence is also scheduled to be in attendance. As evidenced below, Trump supporters were quite eager to show their support for the President.
> 
> 
> Comment:
> Do you think tonight's rally will be fiery? It will provide a great back drop against the sham impeachment the Progressive Marxist Socialist/DSA Democrat Left are putting the country through. Plugs can't even fill a high school gymnasium on a sunny day with his 'Malarkey'.
> The PMS/DSA Commie Democrats have failed.. They will certainly fail in the Senate and Trump will win the November 2, 2020 election, that is unless the PMS/DSA assassinate him first.




Apparently the DEMs will.


----------



## Polishprince

Doc7505 said:


> *IMPEACH THIS!
> Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMPEACH THIS! Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally
> December 10, 2019 — #2020
> HERSHEY, PENNSYLVANIA — Supporters of President Trump began lining up early in the morning, braving the rain to claim their seat in the Giant Center, a 10,500-seat multi-purpose arena in Hershey, PA. Those lucky enough to get inside will be treated to a coveted twin-billing, as Vice President Mike Pence is also scheduled to be in attendance. As evidenced below, Trump supporters were quite eager to show their support for the President.
> 
> 
> Comment:
> Do you think tonight's rally will be fiery? It will provide a great back drop against the sham impeachment the Progressive Marxist Socialist/DSA Democrat Left are putting the country through. Plugs can't even fill a high school gymnasium on a sunny day with his 'Malarkey'.
> The PMS/DSA Commie Democrats have failed.. They will certainly fail in the Senate and Trump will win the November 2, 2020 election, that is unless the PMS/DSA assassinate him first.




The Lame Stream Media is boycotting the big speech, where Trump will be address the bullshit impeachment.

They did cover the dim bulbs in the House this morning, why won't they give their President equal time?


----------



## westwall

Death Angel said:


> This is the end of the Democrat Party, and the MSM







Doubtful, but it is definitely going to hurt them.


----------



## Bush92

Doc7505 said:


> *IMPEACH THIS!
> Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMPEACH THIS! Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally
> December 10, 2019 — #2020
> HERSHEY, PENNSYLVANIA — Supporters of President Trump began lining up early in the morning, braving the rain to claim their seat in the Giant Center, a 10,500-seat multi-purpose arena in Hershey, PA. Those lucky enough to get inside will be treated to a coveted twin-billing, as Vice President Mike Pence is also scheduled to be in attendance. As evidenced below, Trump supporters were quite eager to show their support for the President.
> 
> 
> Comment:
> Do you think tonight's rally will be fiery? It will provide a great back drop against the sham impeachment the Progressive Marxist Socialist/DSA Democrat Left are putting the country through. Plugs can't even fill a high school gymnasium on a sunny day with his 'Malarkey'.
> The PMS/DSA Commie Democrats have failed.. They will certainly fail in the Senate and Trump will win the November 2, 2020 election, that is unless the PMS/DSA assassinate him first.


Trump is not being impeached by the House. He’s being impeached by a handful of California Democrats. They have stepped on their dicks with this one.


----------



## Bush92

Erinwltr said:


> Another one of DJTs Repetitive, Dull, Dry Red Meat Nuremberg Rallies.  Proves nothing.


I hope Adam Schiff dies a horrible and painful death. He deserves it.


----------



## Bush92

RealDave said:


> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.


Looks like it’s a great slice of America. God Bless them.


----------



## Bush92

RealDave said:


> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.


Where do you live? Besides in a bubble?


----------



## eagle1462010

Hey Dems......Americans have a message for you.

Enjoy......


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

RealDave said:


> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.


calling Voters names doesn't help Dem candidates get elected


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Death Angel

Bush92 said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IMPEACH THIS!
> Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMPEACH THIS! Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally
> December 10, 2019 — #2020
> HERSHEY, PENNSYLVANIA — Supporters of President Trump began lining up early in the morning, braving the rain to claim their seat in the Giant Center, a 10,500-seat multi-purpose arena in Hershey, PA. Those lucky enough to get inside will be treated to a coveted twin-billing, as Vice President Mike Pence is also scheduled to be in attendance. As evidenced below, Trump supporters were quite eager to show their support for the President.
> 
> 
> Comment:
> Do you think tonight's rally will be fiery? It will provide a great back drop against the sham impeachment the Progressive Marxist Socialist/DSA Democrat Left are putting the country through. Plugs can't even fill a high school gymnasium on a sunny day with his 'Malarkey'.
> The PMS/DSA Commie Democrats have failed.. They will certainly fail in the Senate and Trump will win the November 2, 2020 election, that is unless the PMS/DSA assassinate him first.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being impeached by the House. He’s being impeached by a handful of California Democrats. They have stepped on their dicks with this one.
Click to expand...

I'm doubtful they even have the votes. I think enough Democrats will vote against it to protect their own jobs. They can't all be AOC insane. Or maybe they all are. We'll see


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.



Just shut up and lose with dignity.   I’m sorry, libtards and there Demtards they worship don’t know what dignity is.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crepitus

Stratford57 said:


> View attachment 294206


Because the tRump administration has such a reliable history with crowd size claims.......


----------



## HenryBHough

Really smart Democrats rush to Hillary rallies because they want to be on the "do not suicide" list.


----------



## elongobardi

Erinwltr said:


> Another one of DJTs Repetitive, Dull, Dry Red Meat Nuremberg Rallies.  Proves nothing.



Shows he has much more support then your Democrat scumbags do.   Don’t be a hater.   Learn to say President Trump as you will be saying it till 2024 asshole. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polishprince

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> calling Voters names doesn't help Dem candidates get elected
Click to expand...



I don't know about that.    Joe Biden out on the campaign trail, fat shaming voters and challenging them to pushup and IQ competitions.


----------



## elongobardi

mamooth said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats are too stupid and too convinced of their own superiority to see they are cutting their own throats.
> Go for it, morons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said that in 2017, 2018, and 2019.
> 
> You got slaughtered.
> 
> Your polls are worse now.
> 
> Do you Trump cultists all have the suicide prevention number written down, or do you just plan on drinking heavily in 2020?
Click to expand...


Yeah that’s what you and your Democratic Assholes said before the 2016 election.    You libtards are too brainwashed and pathetic to see it.  What are you libtards going to do in 2020 when President Trump wins again.     I can’t wait to see you morons crying and trying to figure out how you can try and get him out of office again.  Plus enjoy the House while you can because that is going to change to.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

mamooth said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although it is only Donald J. Trump who may be officially impeached, the people of the Trump Universe gathered in the city of Hershey this evening are the real enemy of the Deep State and other American bolsheviks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The term "deep state" is useful. If you hear someone use it non-ironically, you know instantly you're talking to one of the Trump cult bedwetters. That means to just smile and slowly back away, before you get drooled on.
Click to expand...


Coming from a liberal pussy that is funny.  It’s funny to hear a sissy boy talk tough.    Go back under your bed and mommy will tell you when it’s safe to come out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ says a tolerant liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tolerate them every fucking day.  Their ignorance.,  Their bigotry, their racism. Their parade of jacked up 4x4 pickups with that stupid single exhaust stack.  Their Trump banners on their run down shacks. Once a week someone is busted for child and/or child pornography.   Trump country.
Click to expand...


Yeah but you guys had to kill Epstein so he couldn’t give up all the Democrats that were really into child screwing.    You talk out of your ass.   You no nothing except what your libtards brainwashed you with.   Pathetic loser.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like most of the rest of America?
> 
> 
> View attachment 294212
> 
> Mind you, this isn't a map of republican control, just a map of where Trump INCREASED IT.  His supporters cover a far wider area!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That explains how they lost the House.
Click to expand...


Yeah and that will change in the next election.  The people are on to the Democratic scum.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mamooth

elongobardi said:


> Yeah that’s what you and your Democratic Assholes said before the 2016 election.



We didn't count on the FBI director delibereately throwing the election to Trump. No loyal American saw that coming. Naturally, that treason thrilled you. It always does.



> You libtards are too brainwashed and pathetic to see it.



I'll keep the suicide hotline number available for your benefit. Are you sure you don't need it right now? Given your postings, I'm a little worried about you.



> What are you libtards going to do in 2020 when President Trump wins again.



It is interesting. You cry when you lose. You cry harder when you win. The common factor is that you always cry. So why aren't you more grateful? You're happiest when you're crying, and we're giving you reasons to cry.


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> liarintheWH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats are too stupid and too convinced of their own superiority to see they are cutting their own throats.
> Go for it, morons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said that in 2017, 2018, and 2019.
> 
> You got slaughtered.
> 
> Your polls are worse now.
> 
> Do you Trump cultists all have the suicide prevention number written down, or do you just plan on drinking heavily in 2020?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just gonna ignore that “Trump has no chance of being POTUS” is all you faggot libs spewed on here leading up to the 2016 election?
> 
> Why should anyone believe you or your side?
> 
> “Hillary in a landslide!”
> 
> Dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did say that.
> 
> We under estimated how fucking stupid so many Americans really are.
Click to expand...


I love sissy boys like you talking shit behind a computer in your mommy’s basement.   See the Americans are smarter then you sissy liberals thought.  Now after the last 3 plus years they’ve gotten even smarter and it is over for the Democrats and pathetic losers like you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonnfree

elongobardi said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another one of DJTs Repetitive, Dull, Dry Red Meat Nuremberg Rallies.  Proves nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows he has much more support then your Democrat scumbags do.   Don’t be a hater.   Learn to say President Trump as you will be saying it till 2024 asshole.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I don't think the massive rallies are  much of a gauge of who will win.  Fewer people showed up to see hillary but she won the popular vote by several million voters.  Trump rallies cater mostly to  the really low  class   it seems like.  Notice how trump got them to chanting 'lock her up' like a bunch of fools?  Easily trained idiots much like the people hitler got to get behind him.


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> liarintheWH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re pathetic.
> 
> The majority of the country can see right through the dems lies.
> 
> Nothing but propaganda. All your side has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump lost the popular vote dumbass.
Click to expand...


But landslides the electoral.    Hilary won California and NY which were over populated libtard fans.   That’s the only reason and it’s still not proven she won the popular vote.  That was Democrats saying she did       There are polls that show President Trump won the popular vote but you cry some more.  We love it.  I can’t wait till 2020 when you will be crying even more.   It will be fun to watch the libtards meltdown   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

Crepitus said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 294206
> 
> 
> 
> Because the tRump administration has such a reliable history with crowd size claims.......
Click to expand...


Jealous are we.  You Democrats pack 100 people in.   Typical libtard response.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mamooth

elongobardi said:


> I love sissy boys like you talking shit behind a computer in your mommy’s basement.



Check it out! We got us a genuine internet tough guy here!

You internet tough guys make me all tingly.


----------



## Death Angel

jasonnfree said:


> Trump rallies cater mostly to the really low class it seems like. Notice how trump got them to chanting 'lock her up' like a bunch of fools? Easily trained idiots much like the people hitler got to get behind him


Antifa doesn't support Trump. Neighther do welfare blacks (but educated blacks do)


----------



## elongobardi

mamooth said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that’s what you and your Democratic Assholes said before the 2016 election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't count on the FBI director delibereately throwing the election to Trump. No loyal American saw that coming. Naturally, that treason thrilled you. It always does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You libtards are too brainwashed and pathetic to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll keep the suicide hotline number available for your benefit. Are you sure you don't need it right now? Given your postings, I'm a little worried about you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you libtards going to do in 2020 when President Trump wins again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is interesting. You cry when you lose. You cry harder when you win. The common factor is that you always cry. So why aren't you more grateful? You're happiest when you're crying, and we're giving you reasons to cry.
Click to expand...


Wow.  That’s all yo have.  Your a bigger loser then I thought.   Keep running your mouth and making excuses.  You might want to start thinking of excuses now so when you get destroyed in the 2020 election you’ll have some new material.  Not the same baseless bullshit scumbags like you have been spewing for 3 plus years.  Go to bed now sissy boy it’s past your bedtime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

mamooth said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the "smart" thing to do would have been to vote for that stinking, corrupt, carcass, Hillary, right?  All the "smart" people picked her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of them. There are smart and evil people, and they went with Trump.
> 
> So does "evil", "stupid", or "authoritarian follower" explain your vote for Trump?
Click to expand...


That’s funny.  What’s Clinton’s hit list up to 50 or so.  The Democrats are the most corrupt and evil party and they will lose again.  Get use to being a pathetic loser. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mamooth

elongobardi said:


> That’s funny.  What’s Clinton’s hit list up to 50 or so.



Son, fat, drunk and butthurt is no way to go through life.


----------



## elongobardi

jasonnfree said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another one of DJTs Repetitive, Dull, Dry Red Meat Nuremberg Rallies.  Proves nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows he has much more support then your Democrat scumbags do.   Don’t be a hater.   Learn to say President Trump as you will be saying it till 2024 asshole.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think the massive rallies are  much of a gauge of who will win.  Fewer people showed up to see hillary but she won the popular vote by several million voters.  Trump rallies cater mostly to  the really low  class   it seems like.  Notice how trump got them to chanting 'lock her up' like a bunch of fools?  Easily trained idiots much like the people hitler got to get behind him.
Click to expand...


Hillary lost the election.  Period.  Don’t make excuses.     


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## elongobardi

mamooth said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s funny.  What’s Clinton’s hit list up to 50 or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Son, fat, drunk and butthurt is no way to go through life.
Click to expand...


I know you should put yourself out of your misery now.  Plus I’m not your son.   If I was I’d have shot myself already.  That’s all libtards can do talk tough behind a keyboard.    Wow.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

mamooth said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love sissy boys like you talking shit behind a computer in your mommy’s basement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out! We got us a genuine internet tough guy here!
> 
> You internet tough guys make me all tingly.
Click to expand...


Why don’t you try and prove me wrong then.   You talk tough.   Can you back it up I highly doubt it but if you feel lucky please let me know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

mamooth said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love sissy boys like you talking shit behind a computer in your mommy’s basement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out! We got us a genuine internet tough guy here!
> 
> You internet tough guys make me all tingly.
Click to expand...


BTW that tingle you feel is fear.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yousaidwhat

RealDave said:


> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.


Ahhh...

Respect and tolerance for differing opinions and views?

"The  Deplorables?"

Those clinging to their guns and bibles?


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> The Democrats are too stupid and too convinced of their own superiority to see they are cutting their own throats.
> Go for it, morons!


Realdick has his nose so high in the air he can't smell how bad his own ass stinks...


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Use the democrat proposed formula and supplant the electoral college with Hershey, PA.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Slade3200 said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the end of the Democrat Party, and the MSM
> 
> 
> 
> Amen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’d love to see the end of both corrupt parties but alas I live in reality where both are as powerful as ever. No this is not the end of the Dem party. I don’t think either party’s has ever been stronger and I expect the next election will produce record turn out.
Click to expand...

For once I may agree with you.


----------



## skye

Doc7505 said:


> *IMPEACH THIS!
> Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMPEACH THIS! Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally
> December 10, 2019 — #2020
> HERSHEY, PENNSYLVANIA — Supporters of President Trump began lining up early in the morning, braving the rain to claim their seat in the Giant Center, a 10,500-seat multi-purpose arena in Hershey, PA. Those lucky enough to get inside will be treated to a coveted twin-billing, as Vice President Mike Pence is also scheduled to be in attendance. As evidenced below, Trump supporters were quite eager to show their support for the President.
> 
> 
> Comment:
> Do you think tonight's rally will be fiery? It will provide a great back drop against the sham impeachment the Progressive Marxist Socialist/DSA Democrat Left are putting the country through. Plugs can't even fill a high school gymnasium on a sunny day with his 'Malarkey'.
> The PMS/DSA Commie Democrats have failed.. They will certainly fail in the Senate and Trump will win the November 2, 2020 election, that is unless the PMS/DSA assassinate him first.




And thousands were turned away because the arena was filled to capacity to see the President!!!!!!!

Another winner rally for President Trump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We love you Mr President!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elongobardi

Yousaidwhat said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh...
> 
> Respect and tolerance for differing opinions and views?
> 
> "The  Deplorables?"
> 
> Those clinging to their guns and bibles?
Click to expand...


Coming from a snowflake libtard I’ll. Take it as a compliment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## RealDave

toobfreak said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like most of the rest of America?
> 
> 
> View attachment 294212
> 
> Mind you, this isn't a map of republican control, just a map of where Trump INCREASED IT.  His supporters cover a far wider area!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That explains how they lost the House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How's that?
Click to expand...


It was sarcastic,dummy.


----------



## RealDave

Polishprince said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IMPEACH THIS!
> Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMPEACH THIS! Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally
> December 10, 2019 — #2020
> HERSHEY, PENNSYLVANIA — Supporters of President Trump began lining up early in the morning, braving the rain to claim their seat in the Giant Center, a 10,500-seat multi-purpose arena in Hershey, PA. Those lucky enough to get inside will be treated to a coveted twin-billing, as Vice President Mike Pence is also scheduled to be in attendance. As evidenced below, Trump supporters were quite eager to show their support for the President.
> 
> 
> Comment:
> Do you think tonight's rally will be fiery? It will provide a great back drop against the sham impeachment the Progressive Marxist Socialist/DSA Democrat Left are putting the country through. Plugs can't even fill a high school gymnasium on a sunny day with his 'Malarkey'.
> The PMS/DSA Commie Democrats have failed.. They will certainly fail in the Senate and Trump will win the November 2, 2020 election, that is unless the PMS/DSA assassinate him first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lame Stream Media is boycotting the big speech, where Trump will be address the bullshit impeachment.
> 
> They did cover the dim bulbs in the House this morning, why won't they give their President equal time?
Click to expand...

 This is a campaign rally.

If he wanted to address the impeachment to the American people, he would schedule an address to the nation.


----------



## eagle1462010

RealDave said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IMPEACH THIS!
> Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMPEACH THIS! Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally
> December 10, 2019 — #2020
> HERSHEY, PENNSYLVANIA — Supporters of President Trump began lining up early in the morning, braving the rain to claim their seat in the Giant Center, a 10,500-seat multi-purpose arena in Hershey, PA. Those lucky enough to get inside will be treated to a coveted twin-billing, as Vice President Mike Pence is also scheduled to be in attendance. As evidenced below, Trump supporters were quite eager to show their support for the President.
> 
> 
> Comment:
> Do you think tonight's rally will be fiery? It will provide a great back drop against the sham impeachment the Progressive Marxist Socialist/DSA Democrat Left are putting the country through. Plugs can't even fill a high school gymnasium on a sunny day with his 'Malarkey'.
> The PMS/DSA Commie Democrats have failed.. They will certainly fail in the Senate and Trump will win the November 2, 2020 election, that is unless the PMS/DSA assassinate him first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lame Stream Media is boycotting the big speech, where Trump will be address the bullshit impeachment.
> 
> They did cover the dim bulbs in the House this morning, why won't they give their President equal time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a campaign rally.
> 
> If he wanted to address the impeachment to the American people, he would schedule an address to the nation.
Click to expand...

Why da fuck would he do that.............Address what...........Too BS charges.......one because your side doesn't want to go to court to challenge Executive Orders.

The other for a so called abuse that never happened.......

He doesn't have to say jack shit...........just shove the foot the Dems have inserted in their mouths.


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IMPEACH THIS!
> Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMPEACH THIS! Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally
> December 10, 2019 — #2020
> HERSHEY, PENNSYLVANIA — Supporters of President Trump began lining up early in the morning, braving the rain to claim their seat in the Giant Center, a 10,500-seat multi-purpose arena in Hershey, PA. Those lucky enough to get inside will be treated to a coveted twin-billing, as Vice President Mike Pence is also scheduled to be in attendance. As evidenced below, Trump supporters were quite eager to show their support for the President.
> 
> 
> Comment:
> Do you think tonight's rally will be fiery? It will provide a great back drop against the sham impeachment the Progressive Marxist Socialist/DSA Democrat Left are putting the country through. Plugs can't even fill a high school gymnasium on a sunny day with his 'Malarkey'.
> The PMS/DSA Commie Democrats have failed.. They will certainly fail in the Senate and Trump will win the November 2, 2020 election, that is unless the PMS/DSA assassinate him first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lame Stream Media is boycotting the big speech, where Trump will be address the bullshit impeachment.
> 
> They did cover the dim bulbs in the House this morning, why won't they give their President equal time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a campaign rally.
> 
> If he wanted to address the impeachment to the American people, he would schedule an address to the nation.
Click to expand...


He doesn’t need to.  If it makes it to the Senate then all the Democrats lies will come out.    Can’t wait to see them on the stand trying to lie like Democrats always do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JGalt

RealDave said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IMPEACH THIS!
> Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMPEACH THIS! Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally
> December 10, 2019 — #2020
> HERSHEY, PENNSYLVANIA — Supporters of President Trump began lining up early in the morning, braving the rain to claim their seat in the Giant Center, a 10,500-seat multi-purpose arena in Hershey, PA. Those lucky enough to get inside will be treated to a coveted twin-billing, as Vice President Mike Pence is also scheduled to be in attendance. As evidenced below, Trump supporters were quite eager to show their support for the President.
> 
> 
> Comment:
> Do you think tonight's rally will be fiery? It will provide a great back drop against the sham impeachment the Progressive Marxist Socialist/DSA Democrat Left are putting the country through. Plugs can't even fill a high school gymnasium on a sunny day with his 'Malarkey'.
> The PMS/DSA Commie Democrats have failed.. They will certainly fail in the Senate and Trump will win the November 2, 2020 election, that is unless the PMS/DSA assassinate him first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lame Stream Media is boycotting the big speech, where Trump will be address the bullshit impeachment.
> 
> They did cover the dim bulbs in the House this morning, why won't they give their President equal time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a campaign rally.
> 
> If he wanted to address the impeachment to the American people, he would schedule an address to the nation.
Click to expand...


Why should he? Given the astounding rise in his popularity in the polls, the American people don't give a fuck about your little "impeachment."


----------



## eagle1462010

JGalt said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IMPEACH THIS!
> Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMPEACH THIS! Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally
> December 10, 2019 — #2020
> HERSHEY, PENNSYLVANIA — Supporters of President Trump began lining up early in the morning, braving the rain to claim their seat in the Giant Center, a 10,500-seat multi-purpose arena in Hershey, PA. Those lucky enough to get inside will be treated to a coveted twin-billing, as Vice President Mike Pence is also scheduled to be in attendance. As evidenced below, Trump supporters were quite eager to show their support for the President.
> 
> 
> Comment:
> Do you think tonight's rally will be fiery? It will provide a great back drop against the sham impeachment the Progressive Marxist Socialist/DSA Democrat Left are putting the country through. Plugs can't even fill a high school gymnasium on a sunny day with his 'Malarkey'.
> The PMS/DSA Commie Democrats have failed.. They will certainly fail in the Senate and Trump will win the November 2, 2020 election, that is unless the PMS/DSA assassinate him first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lame Stream Media is boycotting the big speech, where Trump will be address the bullshit impeachment.
> 
> They did cover the dim bulbs in the House this morning, why won't they give their President equal time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a campaign rally.
> 
> If he wanted to address the impeachment to the American people, he would schedule an address to the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should he? Given the astounding rise in his popularity in the polls, the American people don't give a fuck about your little "impeachment."
Click to expand...

They are too stupid to understand that...........so now more Fake ass outrage..........

They don't understand the people are laughing at them.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

elongobardi said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh...
> 
> Respect and tolerance for differing opinions and views?
> 
> "The  Deplorables?"
> 
> Those clinging to their guns and bibles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coming from a snowflake libtard I’ll. Take it as a compliment
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

lol.


----------



## RealDave

JGalt said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IMPEACH THIS!
> Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMPEACH THIS! Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally
> December 10, 2019 — #2020
> HERSHEY, PENNSYLVANIA — Supporters of President Trump began lining up early in the morning, braving the rain to claim their seat in the Giant Center, a 10,500-seat multi-purpose arena in Hershey, PA. Those lucky enough to get inside will be treated to a coveted twin-billing, as Vice President Mike Pence is also scheduled to be in attendance. As evidenced below, Trump supporters were quite eager to show their support for the President.
> 
> 
> Comment:
> Do you think tonight's rally will be fiery? It will provide a great back drop against the sham impeachment the Progressive Marxist Socialist/DSA Democrat Left are putting the country through. Plugs can't even fill a high school gymnasium on a sunny day with his 'Malarkey'.
> The PMS/DSA Commie Democrats have failed.. They will certainly fail in the Senate and Trump will win the November 2, 2020 election, that is unless the PMS/DSA assassinate him first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lame Stream Media is boycotting the big speech, where Trump will be address the bullshit impeachment.
> 
> They did cover the dim bulbs in the House this morning, why won't they give their President equal time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a campaign rally.
> 
> If he wanted to address the impeachment to the American people, he would schedule an address to the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should he? Given the astounding rise in his popularity in the polls, the American people don't give a fuck about your little "impeachment."
Click to expand...

So you finally admit that you do not care how many laws Trump breaks.

I have always known that.


----------



## skye

IN GOD WE TRUST!!!

Bless you Mr President!


----------



## eagle1462010

RealDave said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IMPEACH THIS!
> Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMPEACH THIS! Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally
> December 10, 2019 — #2020
> HERSHEY, PENNSYLVANIA — Supporters of President Trump began lining up early in the morning, braving the rain to claim their seat in the Giant Center, a 10,500-seat multi-purpose arena in Hershey, PA. Those lucky enough to get inside will be treated to a coveted twin-billing, as Vice President Mike Pence is also scheduled to be in attendance. As evidenced below, Trump supporters were quite eager to show their support for the President.
> 
> 
> Comment:
> Do you think tonight's rally will be fiery? It will provide a great back drop against the sham impeachment the Progressive Marxist Socialist/DSA Democrat Left are putting the country through. Plugs can't even fill a high school gymnasium on a sunny day with his 'Malarkey'.
> The PMS/DSA Commie Democrats have failed.. They will certainly fail in the Senate and Trump will win the November 2, 2020 election, that is unless the PMS/DSA assassinate him first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lame Stream Media is boycotting the big speech, where Trump will be address the bullshit impeachment.
> 
> They did cover the dim bulbs in the House this morning, why won't they give their President equal time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a campaign rally.
> 
> If he wanted to address the impeachment to the American people, he would schedule an address to the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should he? Given the astounding rise in his popularity in the polls, the American people don't give a fuck about your little "impeachment."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you finally admit that you do not care how many laws Trump breaks.
> 
> I have always known that.
Click to expand...

Spell out the laws and statues he violated........oh......that's right you didn't come up with any..........Why the 2 generic Impeachment articles...........No statue......no laws..........LOL

BS charges...........and they aren't going anywhere...........Just another Clown show just like Russia


----------



## skye

What an amazing speech!


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IMPEACH THIS!
> Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMPEACH THIS! Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally
> December 10, 2019 — #2020
> HERSHEY, PENNSYLVANIA — Supporters of President Trump began lining up early in the morning, braving the rain to claim their seat in the Giant Center, a 10,500-seat multi-purpose arena in Hershey, PA. Those lucky enough to get inside will be treated to a coveted twin-billing, as Vice President Mike Pence is also scheduled to be in attendance. As evidenced below, Trump supporters were quite eager to show their support for the President.
> 
> 
> Comment:
> Do you think tonight's rally will be fiery? It will provide a great back drop against the sham impeachment the Progressive Marxist Socialist/DSA Democrat Left are putting the country through. Plugs can't even fill a high school gymnasium on a sunny day with his 'Malarkey'.
> The PMS/DSA Commie Democrats have failed.. They will certainly fail in the Senate and Trump will win the November 2, 2020 election, that is unless the PMS/DSA assassinate him first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lame Stream Media is boycotting the big speech, where Trump will be address the bullshit impeachment.
> 
> They did cover the dim bulbs in the House this morning, why won't they give their President equal time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a campaign rally.
> 
> If he wanted to address the impeachment to the American people, he would schedule an address to the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should he? Given the astounding rise in his popularity in the polls, the American people don't give a fuck about your little "impeachment."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you finally admit that you do not care how many laws Trump breaks.
> 
> I have always known that.
Click to expand...


He hasn’t broke any laws and you idiots still try but go nowhere.   Just jealous your Demtard Clinton lost.   Keep crying.  You and your morons will be cry for 5 more years.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skye

WINNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YESSSSSSSSSSSSS~!!!!!


----------



## elongobardi

Yousaidwhat said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh...
> 
> Respect and tolerance for differing opinions and views?
> 
> "The  Deplorables?"
> 
> Those clinging to their guns and bibles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coming from a snowflake libtard I’ll. Take it as a compliment
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.
Click to expand...


I figured a dumbass like you would have a weak response.   Typical 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skye




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Rambunctious

Dems....kicked a hornets nest....


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## JGalt

RealDave said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IMPEACH THIS!
> Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMPEACH THIS! Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally
> December 10, 2019 — #2020
> HERSHEY, PENNSYLVANIA — Supporters of President Trump began lining up early in the morning, braving the rain to claim their seat in the Giant Center, a 10,500-seat multi-purpose arena in Hershey, PA. Those lucky enough to get inside will be treated to a coveted twin-billing, as Vice President Mike Pence is also scheduled to be in attendance. As evidenced below, Trump supporters were quite eager to show their support for the President.
> 
> 
> Comment:
> Do you think tonight's rally will be fiery? It will provide a great back drop against the sham impeachment the Progressive Marxist Socialist/DSA Democrat Left are putting the country through. Plugs can't even fill a high school gymnasium on a sunny day with his 'Malarkey'.
> The PMS/DSA Commie Democrats have failed.. They will certainly fail in the Senate and Trump will win the November 2, 2020 election, that is unless the PMS/DSA assassinate him first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lame Stream Media is boycotting the big speech, where Trump will be address the bullshit impeachment.
> 
> They did cover the dim bulbs in the House this morning, why won't they give their President equal time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a campaign rally.
> 
> If he wanted to address the impeachment to the American people, he would schedule an address to the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should he? Given the astounding rise in his popularity in the polls, the American people don't give a fuck about your little "impeachment."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you finally admit that you do not care how many laws Trump breaks.
> 
> I have always known that.
Click to expand...


What laws has he broken? Even the House Democrats had to keep shifting their phony impeachment charges from day to day, because none of them could be proven.

"Quid pro qou? No...uhhh....Bribery! Yeah, that's it! No wait.....Extortion!! Yeah, that's it.  No wait.....Obstruction!! Yeah, that's the ticket. Obstruction...and uhhhh.....Abuse of power!! Yeah, that's the ticket.

Yup. We done got him this time, yowsa yowsa..."

Idiots. You *don't* got him. *I will make a little prediction here and now:*

Donald Trump will not only win the electoral votes in 2020, he will also win the popular vote. The Democrats will also lose the House, and the GOP will not only retain control of the Senate, but will pick up additional seats.

You people are seriously screwed, whether you want to admit it to yourselves or not.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## skye

DemonRats are satanic scum ^^^

They are scum.


----------



## Death Angel

Slade3200 said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the end of the Democrat Party, and the MSM
> 
> 
> 
> Amen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’d love to see the end of both corrupt parties but alas I live in reality where both are as powerful as ever. No this is not the end of the Dem party. I don’t think either party’s has ever been stronger and I expect the next election will produce record turn out.
Click to expand...

The Democrat Party is rotten to the core. They are dead but don't yet know it. They will soon enough. Th hey are the Whig Party


----------



## Slade3200

Yousaidwhat said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the end of the Democrat Party, and the MSM
> 
> 
> 
> Amen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’d love to see the end of both corrupt parties but alas I live in reality where both are as powerful as ever. No this is not the end of the Dem party. I don’t think either party’s has ever been stronger and I expect the next election will produce record turn out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For once I may agree with you.
Click to expand...

I think you secretly agree with me all the time


----------



## Stratford57

eagle1462010 said:


>


Dems' only success has been harming their own country. They have been really GOOD at it. I hope they will really pay the price for that during 2020 elections.


----------



## Slade3200

Death Angel said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the end of the Democrat Party, and the MSM
> 
> 
> 
> Amen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’d love to see the end of both corrupt parties but alas I live in reality where both are as powerful as ever. No this is not the end of the Dem party. I don’t think either party’s has ever been stronger and I expect the next election will produce record turn out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Democrat Party is rotten to the core. They are dead but don't yet know it. They will soon enough. Th hey are the Whig Party
Click to expand...

As usually your detachment from reality is highlighted. Emotionally fantasies are not real no more how bad you want them to be


----------



## Death Angel

Slade3200 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the end of the Democrat Party, and the MSM
> 
> 
> 
> Amen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’d love to see the end of both corrupt parties but alas I live in reality where both are as powerful as ever. No this is not the end of the Dem party. I don’t think either party’s has ever been stronger and I expect the next election will produce record turn out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Democrat Party is rotten to the core. They are dead but don't yet know it. They will soon enough. Th hey are the Whig Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usually your detachment from reality is highlighted. Emotionally fantasies are not real no more how bad you want them to be
Click to expand...

You have only to look at any of your potential candidates. Not a sane one in the bunch


----------



## keepitreal

I'll take 'Can't Fix Stupid' for $1,000 Alex


Eric Arthur Blair said:


> The Democrats are too stupid and too convinced of their own superiority to see they are cutting their own throats.


What is an example of the Dunning-Kruger effect? 

 That is correct!


----------



## KissMy

Republicans Reagan, Bush1, Bush2, & Trump = Fiscal Disasters!!! Dick Cheney said "Ronald Reagan proved that deficits don't matter"


----------



## skye

*Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump 37m37 minutes ago

THANK YOU PENNSYLVANIA! With your help, your devotion, and your drive, we are going to keep on working, we are going to keep on fighting, and we are going to keep ON WINNING! We are ONE movement, ONE people, ONE family, and ONE GLORIOUS NATION UNDER GOD





 Thank you Mr President!!!


----------



## Slade3200

Death Angel said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the end of the Democrat Party, and the MSM
> 
> 
> 
> Amen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’d love to see the end of both corrupt parties but alas I live in reality where both are as powerful as ever. No this is not the end of the Dem party. I don’t think either party’s has ever been stronger and I expect the next election will produce record turn out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Democrat Party is rotten to the core. They are dead but don't yet know it. They will soon enough. Th hey are the Whig Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usually your detachment from reality is highlighted. Emotionally fantasies are not real no more how bad you want them to be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have only to look at any of your potential candidates. Not a sane one in the bunch
Click to expand...

thats your opinion not reality. I wouldn’t be surprised if you had the same opinion prior to Obama’s 8 year run.


----------



## JGalt




----------



## JGalt

skye said:


> *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump 37m37 minutes ago
> 
> THANK YOU PENNSYLVANIA! With your help, your devotion, and your drive, we are going to keep on working, we are going to keep on fighting, and we are going to keep ON WINNING! We are ONE movement, ONE people, ONE family, and ONE GLORIOUS NATION UNDER GOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mr President!!!



I don't think we're being fair here, Trump gets all the media coverage, and there were other candidates having rallies tonight. In fact, Elizabeth Warren hosted a Townhall meeting tonight in Reno. The place was packed, too.

Just look at all those people!!!


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Slade3200 said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the end of the Democrat Party, and the MSM
> 
> 
> 
> Amen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’d love to see the end of both corrupt parties but alas I live in reality where both are as powerful as ever. No this is not the end of the Dem party. I don’t think either party’s has ever been stronger and I expect the next election will produce record turn out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For once I may agree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you secretly agree with me all the time
Click to expand...

Secretly?
Highly unlikely. 
I've never trusted career Politicians. 

Especially those in office since I was 14.


----------



## JGalt




----------



## Yousaidwhat

elongobardi said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh...
> 
> Respect and tolerance for differing opinions and views?
> 
> "The  Deplorables?"
> 
> Those clinging to their guns and bibles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coming from a snowflake libtard I’ll. Take it as a compliment
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I figured a dumbass like you would have a weak response.   Typical
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

WTF are you talking about. 

I suggest you reread my response.

Libtard?

Really?

You obviously missed something.


----------



## justoffal

Stratford57 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ says a tolerant liberal.
Click to expand...


The California Democrats who were pushing for impeachment have nothing to worry about as far as being re-elected.

However there are 25 Democrat congressman who are in Trump friendly districts.... it's a pretty good bet that 80% of them are going to get knocked out this time around no matter what position they take on impeachment.  

Jo


----------



## Slade3200

Yousaidwhat said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the end of the Democrat Party, and the MSM
> 
> 
> 
> Amen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’d love to see the end of both corrupt parties but alas I live in reality where both are as powerful as ever. No this is not the end of the Dem party. I don’t think either party’s has ever been stronger and I expect the next election will produce record turn out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For once I may agree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you secretly agree with me all the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Secretly?
> Highly unlikely.
> I've never trusted career Politicians.
> 
> Especially those in office since I was 14.
Click to expand...

nor do I... trust is earned


----------



## elongobardi

KissMy said:


> Republicans Reagan, Bush1, Bush2, & Trump = Fiscal Disasters!!! Dick Cheney said "Ronald Reagan proved that deficits don't matter"



Reagan was one of the best presidents we have ever had.   Go back into your hole


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

Yousaidwhat said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh...
> 
> Respect and tolerance for differing opinions and views?
> 
> "The  Deplorables?"
> 
> Those clinging to their guns and bibles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coming from a snowflake libtard I’ll. Take it as a compliment
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I figured a dumbass like you would have a weak response.   Typical
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF are you talking about.
> 
> I suggest you reread my response.
> 
> Libtard?
> 
> Really?
> 
> You obviously missed something.
Click to expand...


I the opposite side of the spectrum from being a liberal.   I hate liberals and everything they stand for.   I am pro President Trump your the one acting like the libtard.   Not me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Doc7505 said:


> *IMPEACH THIS!
> Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMPEACH THIS! Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally
> December 10, 2019 — #2020
> HERSHEY, PENNSYLVANIA — Supporters of President Trump began lining up early in the morning, braving the rain to claim their seat in the Giant Center, a 10,500-seat multi-purpose arena in Hershey, PA. Those lucky enough to get inside will be treated to a coveted twin-billing, as Vice President Mike Pence is also scheduled to be in attendance. As evidenced below, Trump supporters were quite eager to show their support for the President.
> 
> 
> Comment:
> Do you think tonight's rally will be fiery? It will provide a great back drop against the sham impeachment the Progressive Marxist Socialist/DSA Democrat Left are putting the country through. Plugs can't even fill a high school gymnasium on a sunny day with his 'Malarkey'.
> The PMS/DSA Commie Democrats have failed.. They will certainly fail in the Senate and Trump will win the November 2, 2020 election, that is unless the PMS/DSA assassinate him first.


Yes, most conservatives are truly this stupid – to believe that the number of people who might attend a Trump rally has any bearing on the outcome of an election, or how ‘popular’ a president might be.


----------



## Pogo

Death Angel said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the end of the Democrat Party, and the MSM
> 
> 
> 
> Amen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’d love to see the end of both corrupt parties but alas I live in reality where both are as powerful as ever. No this is not the end of the Dem party. I don’t think either party’s has ever been stronger and I expect the next election will produce record turn out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Democrat Party is rotten to the core. They are dead but don't yet know it. They will soon enough. Th hey are the Whig Party
Click to expand...


Go ahead. List for us the ways (way?) the DP is like the Whigs.  Aaaaaaaaand GO.


----------



## Pogo

skye said:


> *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump 37m37 minutes ago
> 
> THANK YOU PENNSYLVANIA! With your help, your devotion, and your drive, we are going to keep on working, we are going to keep on fighting, and we are going to keep ON WINNING! We are ONE movement, ONE people, ONE family, and ONE GLORIOUS NATION UNDER GOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mr President!!!



Unfortunately he didn't win Pennsylvania the first time.  Nobody did.


----------



## toobfreak

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good strategy to win back PA next year.  You guys should shout from the hills how they're a bunch of stupid hillbillies.  You'll really win their vote that way.
Click to expand...


As with all on the radical left, Dave's hate far exceeds and blinds him to the realities of the world, much less elections.  He could care less who he insults.

Democrats have made clear they are a terrorist organization, enemies of the state.  They don't give a damn if they get votes from those they abhor because in no way do they care about nor represent them.  Their mission is dictated not by laws or wishes for its people, but raw, selfish internal power to control and crush all that get in their way.




 


They intend to bulldoze right over America then pick up the pieces.


----------



## Polishprince

RealDave said:


> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.




So, what is the Democrat Party's plan to punish dumbass rednecks, in the event that the libs win next year?

That's the thing, people in the Heartland know that the libs will seek to destroy the heartland if they lose next year.


----------



## Polishprince

Pogo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump 37m37 minutes ago
> 
> THANK YOU PENNSYLVANIA! With your help, your devotion, and your drive, we are going to keep on working, we are going to keep on fighting, and we are going to keep ON WINNING! We are ONE movement, ONE people, ONE family, and ONE GLORIOUS NATION UNDER GOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mr President!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately he didn't win Pennsylvania the first time.  Nobody did.
Click to expand...



Actually, Trump schlonged Hillary Clinton in Pennsylvania in 2016.  The vast majority of counties in the state went for Trump, only a handful of failed areas were lost.


----------



## Roudy

RealDave said:


> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.


Liberalism is a mental disorder.


Crepitus said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 294206
> 
> 
> 
> Because the tRump administration has such a reliable history with crowd size claims.......
Click to expand...

Oh boy, another Leftie nutjob totally disconnected from reality and so infected with Trump Derangment Syndrome that the poor thing can't even spell Trump's name properly.


----------



## MarathonMike

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> The Democrats are too stupid and too convinced of their own superiority to see they are cutting their own throats.
> Go for it, morons!


Their slogan should be "Always wrong, never in doubt!"


----------



## Roudy

eagle1462010 said:


>


Honestly I can't wait for it to get to the Senate where the GOP will tear a few new aholes into jackbooted fascist thugs like Adam Schiff and co.


----------



## Crepitus

Roudy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberalism is a mental disorder.
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 294206
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the tRump administration has such a reliable history with crowd size claims.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boy, another Leftie nutjob totally disconnected from reality and so infected with Trump Derangment Syndrome that the poor thing can't even spell Trump's name properly.
Click to expand...

Please, explain my spelling mistake.

Also, stop with the alternative facts.


----------



## RealDave

Roudy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberalism is a mental disorder.
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 294206
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the tRump administration has such a reliable history with crowd size claims.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boy, another Leftie nutjob totally disconnected from reality and so infected with Trump Derangment Syndrome that the poor thing can't even spell Trump's name properly.
Click to expand...

What part was wrong?  Trump has exaggerated crowd size.  According to Story, he greatly exaggerated the size of other things too.


----------



## RealDave

Polishprince said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump 37m37 minutes ago
> 
> THANK YOU PENNSYLVANIA! With your help, your devotion, and your drive, we are going to keep on working, we are going to keep on fighting, and we are going to keep ON WINNING! We are ONE movement, ONE people, ONE family, and ONE GLORIOUS NATION UNDER GOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mr President!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately he didn't win Pennsylvania the first time.  Nobody did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Trump schlonged Hillary Clinton in Pennsylvania in 2016.  The vast majority of counties in the state went for Trump, only a handful of failed areas were lost.
Click to expand...

 Another Trumpette who thinks we vote by acre.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Doc7505 said:


> *IMPEACH THIS!
> Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMPEACH THIS! Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally
> December 10, 2019 — #2020
> HERSHEY, PENNSYLVANIA — Supporters of President Trump began lining up early in the morning, braving the rain to claim their seat in the Giant Center, a 10,500-seat multi-purpose arena in Hershey, PA. Those lucky enough to get inside will be treated to a coveted twin-billing, as Vice President Mike Pence is also scheduled to be in attendance. As evidenced below, Trump supporters were quite eager to show their support for the President.
> 
> 
> Comment:
> Do you think tonight's rally will be fiery? It will provide a great back drop against the sham impeachment the Progressive Marxist Socialist/DSA Democrat Left are putting the country through. Plugs can't even fill a high school gymnasium on a sunny day with his 'Malarkey'.
> The PMS/DSA Commie Democrats have failed.. They will certainly fail in the Senate and Trump will win the November 2, 2020 election, that is unless the PMS/DSA assassinate him first.



Hitler also had millions of supporters.


----------



## toobfreak

RealDave said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberalism is a mental disorder.
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 294206
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the tRump administration has such a reliable history with crowd size claims.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boy, another Leftie nutjob totally disconnected from reality and so infected with Trump Derangment Syndrome that the poor thing can't even spell Trump's name properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part was wrong?  Trump has exaggerated crowd size.  According to Story, he greatly exaggerated the size of other things too.
Click to expand...

Better to exaggerate the size of a stupid crowd, your hand or even a penis than to exaggerate the nature of government health reform, the integrity of a government agency under investigation or the harmlessness of a foreign enemy!


----------



## RealDave

toobfreak said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good strategy to win back PA next year.  You guys should shout from the hills how they're a bunch of stupid hillbillies.  You'll really win their vote that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As with all on the radical left, Dave's hate far exceeds and blinds him to the realities of the world, much less elections.  He could care less who he insults.
> 
> Democrats have made clear they are a terrorist organization, enemies of the state.  They don't give a damn if they get votes from those they abhor because in no way do they care about nor represent them.  Their mission is dictated not by laws or wishes for its people, but raw, selfish internal power to control and crush all that get in their way.
> 
> 
> View attachment 294274
> 
> 
> They intend to bulldoze right over America then pick up the pieces.
Click to expand...

What a crock of shit.

Trump tries to bulldoze is way everywhere he goes & you are sofa king dumb, you like to be run over.


----------



## RealDave

Stratford57 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dems' only success has been harming their own country. They have been really GOOD at it. I hope they will really pay the price for that during 2020 elections.
Click to expand...



Bringing us back from the Bush recession really hurt America.


----------



## Crepitus

toobfreak said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberalism is a mental disorder.
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 294206
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the tRump administration has such a reliable history with crowd size claims.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boy, another Leftie nutjob totally disconnected from reality and so infected with Trump Derangment Syndrome that the poor thing can't even spell Trump's name properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part was wrong?  Trump has exaggerated crowd size.  According to Story, he greatly exaggerated the size of other things too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better to exaggerate the size of a stupid crowd, your hand or even a penis than to exaggerate the nature of government health reform, the integrity of a government agency under investigation or the harmlessness of a foreign enemy!
Click to expand...

Too bad he's done all of that too.


----------



## RealDave

toobfreak said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberalism is a mental disorder.
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 294206
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the tRump administration has such a reliable history with crowd size claims.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boy, another Leftie nutjob totally disconnected from reality and so infected with Trump Derangment Syndrome that the poor thing can't even spell Trump's name properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part was wrong?  Trump has exaggerated crowd size.  According to Story, he greatly exaggerated the size of other things too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better to exaggerate the size of a stupid crowd, your hand or even a penis than to exaggerate the nature of government health reform, the integrity of a government agency under investigation or the harmlessness of a foreign enemy!
Click to expand...

 You you admit he lied about crowd size.

There was no exaggeration in the ACA.  There is nothing wrong with our intel agencies.  Trump is what is wrong.


----------



## toobfreak

RealDave said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good strategy to win back PA next year.  You guys should shout from the hills how they're a bunch of stupid hillbillies.  You'll really win their vote that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As with all on the radical left, Dave's hate far exceeds and blinds him to the realities of the world, much less elections.  He could care less who he insults.
> 
> Democrats have made clear they are a terrorist organization, enemies of the state.  They don't give a damn if they get votes from those they abhor because in no way do they care about nor represent them.  Their mission is dictated not by laws or wishes for its people, but raw, selfish internal power to control and crush all that get in their way.
> 
> 
> View attachment 294274
> 
> 
> They intend to bulldoze right over America then pick up the pieces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a crock of shit.
> 
> Trump tries to bulldoze is way everywhere he goes & you are sofa king dumb, you like to be run over.
Click to expand...

He's not running over me or any of Real America, he's only running over you sick bastards.


----------



## RealDave

JGalt said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump 37m37 minutes ago
> 
> THANK YOU PENNSYLVANIA! With your help, your devotion, and your drive, we are going to keep on working, we are going to keep on fighting, and we are going to keep ON WINNING! We are ONE movement, ONE people, ONE family, and ONE GLORIOUS NATION UNDER GOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mr President!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we're being fair here, Trump gets all the media coverage, and there were other candidates having rallies tonight. In fact, Elizabeth Warren hosted a Townhall meeting tonight in Reno. The place was packed, too.
> 
> Just look at all those people!!!
Click to expand...

 Do you know what a town hall meeting is?  Didn't think do.


----------



## toobfreak

RealDave said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberalism is a mental disorder.
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 294206
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the tRump administration has such a reliable history with crowd size claims.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boy, another Leftie nutjob totally disconnected from reality and so infected with Trump Derangment Syndrome that the poor thing can't even spell Trump's name properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part was wrong?  Trump has exaggerated crowd size.  According to Story, he greatly exaggerated the size of other things too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better to exaggerate the size of a stupid crowd, your hand or even a penis than to exaggerate the nature of government health reform, the integrity of a government agency under investigation or the harmlessness of a foreign enemy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You you admit he lied about crowd size.  There was no exaggeration in the ACA.  There is nothing wrong with our intel agencies.  Trump is what is wrong.
Click to expand...


You You?  I I?  We We?  Oh Oh?  Where did I admit anything?  Did you get that $2500 savings Obumma promised?  I didn't get to keep my doctor neither!


----------



## toobfreak

RealDave said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dems' only success has been harming their own country. They have been really GOOD at it. I hope they will really pay the price for that during 2020 elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing us back from the Bush recession really hurt America.
Click to expand...



The Bush Recession?  Is that what you keep calling the 2006 economic collapse engineered by the democrats trying to socialize banking?


----------



## RealDave

toobfreak said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good strategy to win back PA next year.  You guys should shout from the hills how they're a bunch of stupid hillbillies.  You'll really win their vote that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As with all on the radical left, Dave's hate far exceeds and blinds him to the realities of the world, much less elections.  He could care less who he insults.
> 
> Democrats have made clear they are a terrorist organization, enemies of the state.  They don't give a damn if they get votes from those they abhor because in no way do they care about nor represent them.  Their mission is dictated not by laws or wishes for its people, but raw, selfish internal power to control and crush all that get in their way.
> 
> 
> View attachment 294274
> 
> 
> They intend to bulldoze right over America then pick up the pieces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a crock of shit.
> 
> Trump tries to bulldoze is way everywhere he goes & you are sofa king dumb, you like to be run over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not running over me or any of Real America, he's only running over you sick bastards.
Click to expand...

  He is violating the US Constitution & trying to force his buillshit on all of us.

He is making our air dirtier, water more polluted, workplaces & food sources more dangerous, hurting the farmers,  skyrocketing the deficit, trashing veterans, acting like a 8 year old.  

He has done nothing legislatively outside of a deficit expanding tax cut.  

Our infrastructure is still crumbling, the trade war lingers on, climate change still rages, his only trade deal is a tweak of NAFTA that had b]to be changed, he failed to end Obamacare,m he failed to do shit with North Korea.

What hasd he really done?  Except tear down.  Tearing down is easy.


----------



## RealDave

toobfreak said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dems' only success has been harming their own country. They have been really GOOD at it. I hope they will really pay the price for that during 2020 elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing us back from the Bush recession really hurt America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Bush Recession?  Is that what you keep calling the 2006 economic collapse engineered by the democrats trying to socialize banking?
Click to expand...

  So  12 straight years of Republican congresses & 6 with a Republican President & you are still so fucking stupid to blame it on Democrats?  Really ?


----------



## RealDave

toobfreak said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberalism is a mental disorder.
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the tRump administration has such a reliable history with crowd size claims.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boy, another Leftie nutjob totally disconnected from reality and so infected with Trump Derangment Syndrome that the poor thing can't even spell Trump's name properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part was wrong?  Trump has exaggerated crowd size.  According to Story, he greatly exaggerated the size of other things too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better to exaggerate the size of a stupid crowd, your hand or even a penis than to exaggerate the nature of government health reform, the integrity of a government agency under investigation or the harmlessness of a foreign enemy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You you admit he lied about crowd size.  There was no exaggeration in the ACA.  There is nothing wrong with our intel agencies.  Trump is what is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You You?  I I?  We We?  Oh Oh?  Where did I admit anything?  Did you get that $2500 savings Obumma promised?  I didn't get to keep my doctor neither!
Click to expand...


I saved more than that the first year of the exchanges.

I kept my doctor because I was smart enough to pick a plan that included them.  Evidently, you weren't.

There is NOTHING in the ACA that sets provider networks.  Nothing.


----------



## Crepitus

I


toobfreak said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberalism is a mental disorder.
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the tRump administration has such a reliable history with crowd size claims.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boy, another Leftie nutjob totally disconnected from reality and so infected with Trump Derangment Syndrome that the poor thing can't even spell Trump's name properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part was wrong?  Trump has exaggerated crowd size.  According to Story, he greatly exaggerated the size of other things too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better to exaggerate the size of a stupid crowd, your hand or even a penis than to exaggerate the nature of government health reform, the integrity of a government agency under investigation or the harmlessness of a foreign enemy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You you admit he lied about crowd size.  There was no exaggeration in the ACA.  There is nothing wrong with our intel agencies.  Trump is what is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You You?  I I?  We We?  Oh Oh?  Where did I admit anything?  Did you get that $2500 savings Obumma promised?  I didn't get to keep my doctor neither!
Click to expand...

IT wasn't the ACA that cost you either of those.  Talk to your insurance company.


----------



## Crepitus

RealDave said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberalism is a mental disorder.
> Oh boy, another Leftie nutjob totally disconnected from reality and so infected with Trump Derangment Syndrome that the poor thing can't even spell Trump's name properly.
> 
> 
> 
> What part was wrong?  Trump has exaggerated crowd size.  According to Story, he greatly exaggerated the size of other things too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better to exaggerate the size of a stupid crowd, your hand or even a penis than to exaggerate the nature of government health reform, the integrity of a government agency under investigation or the harmlessness of a foreign enemy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You you admit he lied about crowd size.  There was no exaggeration in the ACA.  There is nothing wrong with our intel agencies.  Trump is what is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You You?  I I?  We We?  Oh Oh?  Where did I admit anything?  Did you get that $2500 savings Obumma promised?  I didn't get to keep my doctor neither!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saved more than that the first year of the exchanges.
> 
> I kept my doctor because I was smart enough to pick a plan that included them.  Evidently, you weren't.
> 
> There is NOTHING in the ACA that sets provider networks.  Nothing.
Click to expand...

Me too.


----------



## JGalt

RealDave said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump 37m37 minutes ago
> 
> THANK YOU PENNSYLVANIA! With your help, your devotion, and your drive, we are going to keep on working, we are going to keep on fighting, and we are going to keep ON WINNING! We are ONE movement, ONE people, ONE family, and ONE GLORIOUS NATION UNDER GOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mr President!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we're being fair here, Trump gets all the media coverage, and there were other candidates having rallies tonight. In fact, Elizabeth Warren hosted a Townhall meeting tonight in Reno. The place was packed, too.
> 
> Just look at all those people!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what a town hall meeting is?  Didn't think do.
Click to expand...


Of course I do. When your campaign is sure that only a couple hundred or less people are going to show up, you rent a small venue and call it a "town hall meeting."


----------



## HenryBHough

It becomes clear that support for The Democrat Party is now firm in two major categories.

Pedophiles and Transgenderites (those considering it a religion, not necessarily personally active)/.

Oh....wait....I left out the largest firm (downright rigid) demographic:

The Dead.


----------



## Pogo

Polishprince said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump 37m37 minutes ago
> 
> THANK YOU PENNSYLVANIA! With your help, your devotion, and your drive, we are going to keep on working, we are going to keep on fighting, and we are going to keep ON WINNING! We are ONE movement, ONE people, ONE family, and ONE GLORIOUS NATION UNDER GOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mr President!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately he didn't win Pennsylvania the first time.  Nobody did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Trump schlonged Hillary Clinton in Pennsylvania in 2016.  The vast majority of counties in the state went for Trump, only a handful of failed areas were lost.
Click to expand...


Actually not only do "counties" not have a vote, nobody could pull even 50% in Pennsylvania, feel free to look it up. Actually the same was true in those other two crucial states, Michigan and Wisconsin.  Actually the same was true here in Carolina.  And in Florida.  And in AridZona.  And even Utah.

Get that?  Rump, even with an "R" after his name, could not win a majority of the vote in frickin' UTAH.

Rumpbots can sit on the echo board circle jerk and try to convince themselves that a picture is worth a thousand votes, but the fact is a freak show event is not an election.  Rump barely squeaked through against a weak wounded candidate on the backs of states that saw no clear choice and didn't majority-vote for _anybody_.  Not even frickin' Utah.  Couple that with a consistent disapproval rating that DOES stay north of 50%, spontaneous chants of "LOCK HIM UP" at a baseball game, and you see that here in the real world that circle jerk fantasy does not even stand up, let alone dance on rooftops.


----------



## Pogo

JGalt said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump 37m37 minutes ago
> 
> THANK YOU PENNSYLVANIA! With your help, your devotion, and your drive, we are going to keep on working, we are going to keep on fighting, and we are going to keep ON WINNING! We are ONE movement, ONE people, ONE family, and ONE GLORIOUS NATION UNDER GOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mr President!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we're being fair here, Trump gets all the media coverage, and there were other candidates having rallies tonight. In fact, Elizabeth Warren hosted a Townhall meeting tonight in Reno. The place was packed, too.
> 
> Just look at all those people!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what a town hall meeting is?  Didn't think do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I do. When your campaign is sure that only a couple hundred or less people are going to show up, you rent a small venue and call it a "town hall meeting."
Click to expand...


Number one, it's "a couple _of_ hundred people or _fewer_".  "Less" of much, "fewer" of many.

Number two, what you're describing is the difference between _content _and _spectacle_.  If spectacle is what impresses you, you prolly also think TV ratings mean "approval" rather than simple "attention".


----------



## Pogo

RealDave said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump 37m37 minutes ago
> 
> THANK YOU PENNSYLVANIA! With your help, your devotion, and your drive, we are going to keep on working, we are going to keep on fighting, and we are going to keep ON WINNING! We are ONE movement, ONE people, ONE family, and ONE GLORIOUS NATION UNDER GOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mr President!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately he didn't win Pennsylvania the first time.  Nobody did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Trump schlonged Hillary Clinton in Pennsylvania in 2016.  The vast majority of counties in the state went for Trump, only a handful of failed areas were lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another Trumpette who thinks we vote by acre.
Click to expand...


Apparently he thinks there's a "county level electoral junior college" as a microcosm of the bizarro antiquated national one.

WHICH, if such a system had any merit at all, there _would be,_ to elect a state's governor and Senators.

But........... no.  Zero states out of 57 do that.  Guess it just doesn't have merit.


----------



## toobfreak

RealDave said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good strategy to win back PA next year.  You guys should shout from the hills how they're a bunch of stupid hillbillies.  You'll really win their vote that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As with all on the radical left, Dave's hate far exceeds and blinds him to the realities of the world, much less elections.  He could care less who he insults.
> 
> Democrats have made clear they are a terrorist organization, enemies of the state.  They don't give a damn if they get votes from those they abhor because in no way do they care about nor represent them.  Their mission is dictated not by laws or wishes for its people, but raw, selfish internal power to control and crush all that get in their way.
> 
> 
> View attachment 294274
> 
> 
> They intend to bulldoze right over America then pick up the pieces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a crock of shit.
> 
> Trump tries to bulldoze is way everywhere he goes & you are sofa king dumb, you like to be run over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not running over me or any of Real America, he's only running over you sick bastards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is violating the US Constitution & trying to force his buillshit on all of us.
Click to expand...

Man, you sure learn your democratic talking points fast!  Pure rubbish and generalities so vague no one can argue with!
Violated WHAT in the US Constitution?  You mean like how Obumma was SLAPPED DOWN THIRTEEN times by the SCOTUS for exceeding it?  Trump, 0.
My air is fine, hope yours is mud.
My water is pure, hope yours makes you sick.
Workplaces and food are just fine.
Farmers will benefit in the end.
Obama trashed the deficit.
Vets love Trump.
Congress controls the budget and infrastructure, go whine to Nancy who withheld a vital bill to pass her impeachment crap.
Trade is a work in progress and my climate is too cold, when is it going to start warming up please?
Failed to end Obamacare that Obama and Nancy created!  That sure is a backhanded complaint!
All Trump has done is a million good things, including tearing down much of the havoc that Obama created.

Viva La Trump.


----------



## Polishprince

toobfreak said:


> Vets love Trump.
> 
> Viva La Trump.




Veterans do love the Trumpster, no doubt about that.

Vice President Pence went to the huge meeting at the VFW in the city of Rochester yesterday, standing O- men who actually felt the sting of battle appreciate Donald J. Trump and his love for America.


----------



## Pogo

Polishprince said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vets love Trump.
> 
> Viva La Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veterans do love the Trumpster, no doubt about that.
> 
> Vice President Pence went to the huge meeting at the VFW in the city of Rochester yesterday, standing O- men who actually felt the sting of battle appreciate Donald J. Trump and his love for America.
Click to expand...


Haha, you spelled "himself" wrong.


----------



## Pogo

toobfreak said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good strategy to win back PA next year.  You guys should shout from the hills how they're a bunch of stupid hillbillies.  You'll really win their vote that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with all on the radical left, Dave's hate far exceeds and blinds him to the realities of the world, much less elections.  He could care less who he insults.
> 
> Democrats have made clear they are a terrorist organization, enemies of the state.  They don't give a damn if they get votes from those they abhor because in no way do they care about nor represent them.  Their mission is dictated not by laws or wishes for its people, but raw, selfish internal power to control and crush all that get in their way.
> 
> 
> View attachment 294274
> 
> 
> They intend to bulldoze right over America then pick up the pieces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a crock of shit.
> 
> Trump tries to bulldoze is way everywhere he goes & you are sofa king dumb, you like to be run over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not running over me or any of Real America, he's only running over you sick bastards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is violating the US Constitution & trying to force his buillshit on all of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, you sure learn your democratic talking points fast!  Pure rubbish and generalities so vague no one can argue with!
> Violated WHAT in the US Constitution?  You mean like how Obumma was SLAPPED DOWN THIRTEEN times by the SCOTUS for exceeding it?  Trump, 0.
> My air is fine, hope yours is mud.
> My water is pure, hope yours makes you sick.
> Workplaces and food are just fine.
> Farmers will benefit in the end.
> Obama trashed the deficit.
> Vets love Trump.
> Congress controls the budget and infrastructure, go whine to Nancy who withheld a vital bill to pass her impeachment crap.
> Trade is a work in progress and my climate is too cold, when is it going to start warming up please?
> Failed to end Obamacare that Obama and Nancy created!  That sure is a backhanded complaint!
> All Trump has done is a million good things, including tearing down much of the havoc that Obama created.
> 
> Viva La Trump.
Click to expand...


You know "La" is feminine, right?


----------



## Billiejeens

Death Angel said:


> This is the end of the Democrat Party, and the MSM



Hope so


----------



## Billiejeens

mamooth said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats are too stupid and too convinced of their own superiority to see they are cutting their own throats.
> Go for it, morons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said that in 2017, 2018, and 2019.
> 
> You got slaughtered.
> 
> Your polls are worse now.
> 
> Do you Trump cultists all have the suicide prevention number written down, or do you just plan on drinking heavily in 2020?
Click to expand...


I laugh
2018 was historically horrible for Democrats


----------



## Billiejeens

RealDave said:


> liarintheWH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re pathetic.
> 
> The majority of the country can see right through the dems lies.
> 
> Nothing but propaganda. All your side has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump lost the popular vote dumbass.
Click to expand...



There is no popular vote contest you fucking retard.


----------



## Billiejeens

toobfreak said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liarintheWH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re pathetic.
> 
> The majority of the country can see right through the dems lies.
> 
> Nothing but propaganda. All your side has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump lost the popular vote dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does the "popular vote" count for?
> 
> Actually, it counts for something.  AT THE STATE LEVEL.  A presidential election is really 50 STATE elections, and at the state level, Trump WALKED ALL OVER HILLARY winning the popular vote all across America rather than just Hillary's four cities!  But then, being the "smart," tuned in, hip dude, you knew that.
> 
> View attachment 294213
Click to expand...



That dude's retarded.


----------



## Billiejeens

Pogo said:


> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any better way to spend a tuesday night than at a Trump rally?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I can only think of roughly 280,557,121.562,6156,568 better ways, among which are plunging long steel needles into my eyes, eating ocelot shit and posting on USMB.
Click to expand...


Do it!


----------



## Billiejeens

jasonnfree said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another one of DJTs Repetitive, Dull, Dry Red Meat Nuremberg Rallies.  Proves nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows he has much more support then your Democrat scumbags do.   Don’t be a hater.   Learn to say President Trump as you will be saying it till 2024 asshole.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think the massive rallies are  much of a gauge of who will win.  Fewer people showed up to see hillary but she won the popular vote by several million voters.  Trump rallies cater mostly to  the really low  class   it seems like.  Notice how trump got them to chanting 'lock her up' like a bunch of fools?  Easily trained idiots much like the people hitler got to get behind him.
Click to expand...


There is no national popular vote.


----------



## Billiejeens

mamooth said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s funny.  What’s Clinton’s hit list up to 50 or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Son, fat, drunk and butthurt is no way to go through life.
Click to expand...



Yet you do.


----------



## Billiejeens

toobfreak said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good strategy to win back PA next year.  You guys should shout from the hills how they're a bunch of stupid hillbillies.  You'll really win their vote that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As with all on the radical left, Dave's hate far exceeds and blinds him to the realities of the world, much less elections.  He could care less who he insults.
> 
> Democrats have made clear they are a terrorist organization, enemies of the state.  They don't give a damn if they get votes from those they abhor because in no way do they care about nor represent them.  Their mission is dictated not by laws or wishes for its people, but raw, selfish internal power to control and crush all that get in their way.
> 
> 
> View attachment 294274
> 
> 
> They intend to bulldoze right over America then pick up the pieces.
Click to expand...



Doubtful 
Leftists never clean up after themselves.


----------



## Billiejeens

RealDave said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump 37m37 minutes ago
> 
> THANK YOU PENNSYLVANIA! With your help, your devotion, and your drive, we are going to keep on working, we are going to keep on fighting, and we are going to keep ON WINNING! We are ONE movement, ONE people, ONE family, and ONE GLORIOUS NATION UNDER GOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mr President!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately he didn't win Pennsylvania the first time.  Nobody did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Trump schlonged Hillary Clinton in Pennsylvania in 2016.  The vast majority of counties in the state went for Trump, only a handful of failed areas were lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another Trumpette who thinks we vote by acre.
Click to expand...



It's multiple acres with defined borders
But, yeah
We do.


----------



## toobfreak

Billiejeens said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good strategy to win back PA next year.  You guys should shout from the hills how they're a bunch of stupid hillbillies.  You'll really win their vote that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As with all on the radical left, Dave's hate far exceeds and blinds him to the realities of the world, much less elections.  He could care less who he insults.
> 
> Democrats have made clear they are a terrorist organization, enemies of the state.  They don't give a damn if they get votes from those they abhor because in no way do they care about nor represent them.  Their mission is dictated not by laws or wishes for its people, but raw, selfish internal power to control and crush all that get in their way.
> 
> 
> View attachment 294274
> 
> 
> They intend to bulldoze right over America then pick up the pieces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Doubtful
> Leftists never clean up after themselves.
Click to expand...



SURE THEY DO.  They leave it for or dump it on the republicans.


----------



## JGalt

Pogo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump 37m37 minutes ago
> 
> THANK YOU PENNSYLVANIA! With your help, your devotion, and your drive, we are going to keep on working, we are going to keep on fighting, and we are going to keep ON WINNING! We are ONE movement, ONE people, ONE family, and ONE GLORIOUS NATION UNDER GOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mr President!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we're being fair here, Trump gets all the media coverage, and there were other candidates having rallies tonight. In fact, Elizabeth Warren hosted a Townhall meeting tonight in Reno. The place was packed, too.
> 
> Just look at all those people!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what a town hall meeting is?  Didn't think do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I do. When your campaign is sure that only a couple hundred or less people are going to show up, you rent a small venue and call it a "town hall meeting."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Number one, it's "a couple _of_ hundred people or _fewer_".  "Less" of much, "fewer" of many.
> 
> Number two, what you're describing is the difference between _content _and _spectacle_.  If spectacle is what impresses you, you prolly also think TV ratings mean "approval" rather than simple "attention".
Click to expand...


Two things:

Number one: You're full of shit.

Number two: Elizabeth Warren will *never ever* be the president of this country.


----------



## Billiejeens

JGalt said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump 37m37 minutes ago
> 
> THANK YOU PENNSYLVANIA! With your help, your devotion, and your drive, we are going to keep on working, we are going to keep on fighting, and we are going to keep ON WINNING! We are ONE movement, ONE people, ONE family, and ONE GLORIOUS NATION UNDER GOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mr President!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we're being fair here, Trump gets all the media coverage, and there were other candidates having rallies tonight. In fact, Elizabeth Warren hosted a Townhall meeting tonight in Reno. The place was packed, too.
> 
> Just look at all those people!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what a town hall meeting is?  Didn't think do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I do. When your campaign is sure that only a couple hundred or less people are going to show up, you rent a small venue and call it a "town hall meeting."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Number one, it's "a couple _of_ hundred people or _fewer_".  "Less" of much, "fewer" of many.
> 
> Number two, what you're describing is the difference between _content _and _spectacle_.  If spectacle is what impresses you, you prolly also think TV ratings mean "approval" rather than simple "attention".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two things:
> 
> Number one: You're full of shit.
> 
> Number two: Elizabeth Warren will *never ever* be the president of this country.
Click to expand...



It is difficult to imagine 
Though, the dea injun  sympathy  vote could help.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Just keep in mind some "polls" (dubious?) show that nearly HALF of Americans favor Impeachment.
That means nearly HALF of Americans no longer believe in due process and fair process, but rather in Mob Rule.

No matter how you slice it....that does NOT bode well for America going forward.

_According to the Monmouth poll – which was released Wednesday – 50 percent said the president should not be impeached and removed from office, with 45 percent calling for impeachment and removal from the White House. The numbers are little changed from Monmouth’s November poll, when a 51-44 percent majority opposed impeachment and removal._

If this is true...that even with zero evidence, and only because of agendas and self-interest, a President should be removed......then we are truly a fucked nation.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

JGalt said:


> Two things:
> Number one: You're full of shit.
> Number two: Elizabeth Warren will *never ever* be the president of this country.



Full of shit, hates herself, hates America, says completely idiotic things 24/7.......what a pathetic excuse of a sheet of toilet paper


----------



## JGalt

Billiejeens said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we're being fair here, Trump gets all the media coverage, and there were other candidates having rallies tonight. In fact, Elizabeth Warren hosted a Townhall meeting tonight in Reno. The place was packed, too.
> 
> Just look at all those people!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a town hall meeting is?  Didn't think do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I do. When your campaign is sure that only a couple hundred or less people are going to show up, you rent a small venue and call it a "town hall meeting."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Number one, it's "a couple _of_ hundred people or _fewer_".  "Less" of much, "fewer" of many.
> 
> Number two, what you're describing is the difference between _content _and _spectacle_.  If spectacle is what impresses you, you prolly also think TV ratings mean "approval" rather than simple "attention".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two things:
> 
> Number one: You're full of shit.
> 
> Number two: Elizabeth Warren will *never ever* be the president of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is difficult to imagine
> Though, the dea injun  sympathy  vote could help.
Click to expand...


I seriously doubt that even the Native American community takes her seriously. Any one of them with half a brain would support Donald Trump.


----------



## Pogo

JGalt said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump 37m37 minutes ago
> 
> THANK YOU PENNSYLVANIA! With your help, your devotion, and your drive, we are going to keep on working, we are going to keep on fighting, and we are going to keep ON WINNING! We are ONE movement, ONE people, ONE family, and ONE GLORIOUS NATION UNDER GOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mr President!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we're being fair here, Trump gets all the media coverage, and there were other candidates having rallies tonight. In fact, Elizabeth Warren hosted a Townhall meeting tonight in Reno. The place was packed, too.
> 
> Just look at all those people!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what a town hall meeting is?  Didn't think do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I do. When your campaign is sure that only a couple hundred or less people are going to show up, you rent a small venue and call it a "town hall meeting."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Number one, it's "a couple _of_ hundred people or _fewer_".  "Less" of much, "fewer" of many.
> 
> Number two, what you're describing is the difference between _content _and _spectacle_.  If spectacle is what impresses you, you prolly also think TV ratings mean "approval" rather than simple "attention".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two things:
> 
> Number one: You're full of shit.
> 
> Number two: Elizabeth Warren will *never ever* be the president of this country.
Click to expand...


Number one, I'm right, you're wrong.  Number two, link?


----------



## Pogo

JGalt said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a town hall meeting is?  Didn't think do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I do. When your campaign is sure that only a couple hundred or less people are going to show up, you rent a small venue and call it a "town hall meeting."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Number one, it's "a couple _of_ hundred people or _fewer_".  "Less" of much, "fewer" of many.
> 
> Number two, what you're describing is the difference between _content _and _spectacle_.  If spectacle is what impresses you, you prolly also think TV ratings mean "approval" rather than simple "attention".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two things:
> 
> Number one: You're full of shit.
> 
> Number two: Elizabeth Warren will *never ever* be the president of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is difficult to imagine
> Though, the dea injun  sympathy  vote could help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that even the Native American community takes her seriously. Any one of them with half a brain would support Donald Trump.
Click to expand...


Indeed, those with half a brain are exactly who did.


----------



## RealDave

JGalt said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a town hall meeting is?  Didn't think do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I do. When your campaign is sure that only a couple hundred or less people are going to show up, you rent a small venue and call it a "town hall meeting."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Number one, it's "a couple _of_ hundred people or _fewer_".  "Less" of much, "fewer" of many.
> 
> Number two, what you're describing is the difference between _content _and _spectacle_.  If spectacle is what impresses you, you prolly also think TV ratings mean "approval" rather than simple "attention".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two things:
> 
> Number one: You're full of shit.
> 
> Number two: Elizabeth Warren will *never ever* be the president of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is difficult to imagine
> Though, the dea injun  sympathy  vote could help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that even the Native American community takes her seriously. Any one of them with half a brain would support Donald Trump.
Click to expand...

 I am sure they love a fat assed wealthy white guy making  of people with Native American ancestry by calling them Pocahontas.  Trump has done nothing for Native Americans.  Republicans got caught trying to keep them from voting.    Climate change is ravaging Native Americans in Alaska & Trump calls it a hoax.


----------



## RealDave

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Just keep in mind some "polls" (dubious?) show that nearly HALF of Americans favor Impeachment.
> That means nearly HALF of Americans no longer believe in due process and fair process, but rather in Mob Rule.
> 
> No matter how you slice it....that does NOT bode well for America going forward.
> 
> _According to the Monmouth poll – which was released Wednesday – 50 percent said the president should not be impeached and removed from office, with 45 percent calling for impeachment and removal from the White House. The numbers are little changed from Monmouth’s November poll, when a 51-44 percent majority opposed impeachment and removal._
> 
> If this is true...that even with zero evidence, and only because of agendas and self-interest, a President should be removed......then we are truly a fucked nation.



There is due process.  The process is fair.

Quit your fucking whining.


----------



## RealDave

Billiejeens said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump 37m37 minutes ago
> 
> THANK YOU PENNSYLVANIA! With your help, your devotion, and your drive, we are going to keep on working, we are going to keep on fighting, and we are going to keep ON WINNING! We are ONE movement, ONE people, ONE family, and ONE GLORIOUS NATION UNDER GOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mr President!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately he didn't win Pennsylvania the first time.  Nobody did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Trump schlonged Hillary Clinton in Pennsylvania in 2016.  The vast majority of counties in the state went for Trump, only a handful of failed areas were lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another Trumpette who thinks we vote by acre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's multiple acres with defined borders
> But, yeah
> We do.
Click to expand...

 See, you really are that fucking stupid.

One man, one vote.


----------



## RealDave

Billiejeens said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another one of DJTs Repetitive, Dull, Dry Red Meat Nuremberg Rallies.  Proves nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows he has much more support then your Democrat scumbags do.   Don’t be a hater.   Learn to say President Trump as you will be saying it till 2024 asshole.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think the massive rallies are  much of a gauge of who will win.  Fewer people showed up to see hillary but she won the popular vote by several million voters.  Trump rallies cater mostly to  the really low  class   it seems like.  Notice how trump got them to chanting 'lock her up' like a bunch of fools?  Easily trained idiots much like the people hitler got to get behind him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no national popular vote.
Click to expand...



So, what were these things that Hillary got nearly 3 million more than Trump?


----------



## RealDave

JGalt said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump 37m37 minutes ago
> 
> THANK YOU PENNSYLVANIA! With your help, your devotion, and your drive, we are going to keep on working, we are going to keep on fighting, and we are going to keep ON WINNING! We are ONE movement, ONE people, ONE family, and ONE GLORIOUS NATION UNDER GOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mr President!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we're being fair here, Trump gets all the media coverage, and there were other candidates having rallies tonight. In fact, Elizabeth Warren hosted a Townhall meeting tonight in Reno. The place was packed, too.
> 
> Just look at all those people!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what a town hall meeting is?  Didn't think do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I do. When your campaign is sure that only a couple hundred or less people are going to show up, you rent a small venue and call it a "town hall meeting."
Click to expand...



One is called a town hall & one is a campaign rally. Two distinct things.

One is small & people can ask questions.


----------



## Pogo

RealDave said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump 37m37 minutes ago
> 
> THANK YOU PENNSYLVANIA! With your help, your devotion, and your drive, we are going to keep on working, we are going to keep on fighting, and we are going to keep ON WINNING! We are ONE movement, ONE people, ONE family, and ONE GLORIOUS NATION UNDER GOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mr President!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we're being fair here, Trump gets all the media coverage, and there were other candidates having rallies tonight. In fact, Elizabeth Warren hosted a Townhall meeting tonight in Reno. The place was packed, too.
> 
> Just look at all those people!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what a town hall meeting is?  Didn't think do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I do. When your campaign is sure that only a couple hundred or less people are going to show up, you rent a small venue and call it a "town hall meeting."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One is called a town hall & one is a campaign rally. Two distinct things.
> 
> One is small & people can ask questions.
Click to expand...


And the other is a TV prop to impress knuckledraggers like the ones who fapped to this shit.


----------



## Roudy

Crepitus said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberalism is a mental disorder.
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 294206
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the tRump administration has such a reliable history with crowd size claims.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boy, another Leftie nutjob totally disconnected from reality and so infected with Trump Derangment Syndrome that the poor thing can't even spell Trump's name properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please, explain my spelling mistake.
> 
> Also, stop with the alternative facts.
Click to expand...

"tRump"? What are you, mentally ill?


----------



## JGalt

Pogo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we're being fair here, Trump gets all the media coverage, and there were other candidates having rallies tonight. In fact, Elizabeth Warren hosted a Townhall meeting tonight in Reno. The place was packed, too.
> 
> Just look at all those people!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a town hall meeting is?  Didn't think do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I do. When your campaign is sure that only a couple hundred or less people are going to show up, you rent a small venue and call it a "town hall meeting."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Number one, it's "a couple _of_ hundred people or _fewer_".  "Less" of much, "fewer" of many.
> 
> Number two, what you're describing is the difference between _content _and _spectacle_.  If spectacle is what impresses you, you prolly also think TV ratings mean "approval" rather than simple "attention".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two things:
> 
> Number one: You're full of shit.
> 
> Number two: Elizabeth Warren will *never ever* be the president of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Number one, I'm right, you're wrong.  Number two, link?
Click to expand...


Number one, you're definitely full of shit.

Number two, I don't need a link to prove that Warren will never ever be President of this country. History will prove that for me and if you real,ly believe she has a snow cone's chance in hell of ever winning, you're stupider that I thought you were.


----------



## JGalt

Roudy said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberalism is a mental disorder.
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 294206
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the tRump administration has such a reliable history with crowd size claims.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boy, another Leftie nutjob totally disconnected from reality and so infected with Trump Derangment Syndrome that the poor thing can't even spell Trump's name properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please, explain my spelling mistake.
> 
> Also, stop with the alternative facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "tRump"? What are you, mentally ill?
Click to expand...


The left sure has an unhealthy preoccupation with rumps, don't they?


----------



## JGalt

RealDave said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I do. When your campaign is sure that only a couple hundred or less people are going to show up, you rent a small venue and call it a "town hall meeting."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number one, it's "a couple _of_ hundred people or _fewer_".  "Less" of much, "fewer" of many.
> 
> Number two, what you're describing is the difference between _content _and _spectacle_.  If spectacle is what impresses you, you prolly also think TV ratings mean "approval" rather than simple "attention".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two things:
> 
> Number one: You're full of shit.
> 
> Number two: Elizabeth Warren will *never ever* be the president of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is difficult to imagine
> Though, the dea injun  sympathy  vote could help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that even the Native American community takes her seriously. Any one of them with half a brain would support Donald Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure they love a fat assed wealthy white guy making  of people with Native American ancestry by calling them Pocahontas.  Trump has done nothing for Native Americans.  Republicans got caught trying to keep them from voting.    Climate change is ravaging Native Americans in Alaska & Trump calls it a hoax.
Click to expand...


How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.


----------



## Billiejeens

RealDave said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump 37m37 minutes ago
> 
> THANK YOU PENNSYLVANIA! With your help, your devotion, and your drive, we are going to keep on working, we are going to keep on fighting, and we are going to keep ON WINNING! We are ONE movement, ONE people, ONE family, and ONE GLORIOUS NATION UNDER GOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mr President!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we're being fair here, Trump gets all the media coverage, and there were other candidates having rallies tonight. In fact, Elizabeth Warren hosted a Townhall meeting tonight in Reno. The place was packed, too.
> 
> Just look at all those people!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what a town hall meeting is?  Didn't think do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I do. When your campaign is sure that only a couple hundred or less people are going to show up, you rent a small venue and call it a "town hall meeting."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One is called a town hall & one is a campaign rally. Two distinct things.
> 
> One is small & people can ask questions.
Click to expand...



One only has that when they cant have the other


----------



## Billiejeens

RealDave said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another one of DJTs Repetitive, Dull, Dry Red Meat Nuremberg Rallies.  Proves nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows he has much more support then your Democrat scumbags do.   Don’t be a hater.   Learn to say President Trump as you will be saying it till 2024 asshole.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think the massive rallies are  much of a gauge of who will win.  Fewer people showed up to see hillary but she won the popular vote by several million voters.  Trump rallies cater mostly to  the really low  class   it seems like.  Notice how trump got them to chanting 'lock her up' like a bunch of fools?  Easily trained idiots much like the people hitler got to get behind him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no national popular vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, what were these things that Hillary got nearly 3 million more than Trump?
Click to expand...



Nothing


----------



## JGalt

Billiejeens said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump 37m37 minutes ago
> 
> THANK YOU PENNSYLVANIA! With your help, your devotion, and your drive, we are going to keep on working, we are going to keep on fighting, and we are going to keep ON WINNING! We are ONE movement, ONE people, ONE family, and ONE GLORIOUS NATION UNDER GOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mr President!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we're being fair here, Trump gets all the media coverage, and there were other candidates having rallies tonight. In fact, Elizabeth Warren hosted a Townhall meeting tonight in Reno. The place was packed, too.
> 
> Just look at all those people!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what a town hall meeting is?  Didn't think do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I do. When your campaign is sure that only a couple hundred or less people are going to show up, you rent a small venue and call it a "town hall meeting."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One is called a town hall & one is a campaign rally. Two distinct things.
> 
> One is small & people can ask questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One only has that when they cant have the other
Click to expand...


True. That idiot probably still thinks Warren is so popular that people are flocking to her rallies.


----------



## Billiejeens

RealDave said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump 37m37 minutes ago
> 
> THANK YOU PENNSYLVANIA! With your help, your devotion, and your drive, we are going to keep on working, we are going to keep on fighting, and we are going to keep ON WINNING! We are ONE movement, ONE people, ONE family, and ONE GLORIOUS NATION UNDER GOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mr President!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately he didn't win Pennsylvania the first time.  Nobody did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Trump schlonged Hillary Clinton in Pennsylvania in 2016.  The vast majority of counties in the state went for Trump, only a handful of failed areas were lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another Trumpette who thinks we vote by acre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's multiple acres with defined borders
> But, yeah
> We do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, you really are that fucking stupid.
> 
> One man, one vote.
Click to expand...



Obviously not.


----------



## JGalt

Billiejeens said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump 37m37 minutes ago
> 
> THANK YOU PENNSYLVANIA! With your help, your devotion, and your drive, we are going to keep on working, we are going to keep on fighting, and we are going to keep ON WINNING! We are ONE movement, ONE people, ONE family, and ONE GLORIOUS NATION UNDER GOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mr President!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we're being fair here, Trump gets all the media coverage, and there were other candidates having rallies tonight. In fact, Elizabeth Warren hosted a Townhall meeting tonight in Reno. The place was packed, too.
> 
> Just look at all those people!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what a town hall meeting is?  Didn't think do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I do. When your campaign is sure that only a couple hundred or less people are going to show up, you rent a small venue and call it a "town hall meeting."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One is called a town hall & one is a campaign rally. Two distinct things.
> 
> One is small & people can ask questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One only has that when they cant have the other
Click to expand...


He's really going to get his panties in a bunch in 2020, when Donald Trump wins not only the electoral vote, but the popular vote, and the House reverts back into the hands of the GOP.

I am predicting this here and now.


----------



## Billiejeens

JGalt said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we're being fair here, Trump gets all the media coverage, and there were other candidates having rallies tonight. In fact, Elizabeth Warren hosted a Townhall meeting tonight in Reno. The place was packed, too.
> 
> Just look at all those people!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a town hall meeting is?  Didn't think do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I do. When your campaign is sure that only a couple hundred or less people are going to show up, you rent a small venue and call it a "town hall meeting."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One is called a town hall & one is a campaign rally. Two distinct things.
> 
> One is small & people can ask questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One only has that when they cant have the other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's really going to get his panties in a bunch in 2020, when Donald Trump wins not only the electoral vote, but the popular vote, and the House reverts back into the hands of the GOP.
> 
> I am predicting this here and now.
Click to expand...



There is no popular vote to win or lose.


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump 37m37 minutes ago
> 
> THANK YOU PENNSYLVANIA! With your help, your devotion, and your drive, we are going to keep on working, we are going to keep on fighting, and we are going to keep ON WINNING! We are ONE movement, ONE people, ONE family, and ONE GLORIOUS NATION UNDER GOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mr President!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we're being fair here, Trump gets all the media coverage, and there were other candidates having rallies tonight. In fact, Elizabeth Warren hosted a Townhall meeting tonight in Reno. The place was packed, too.
> 
> Just look at all those people!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what a town hall meeting is?  Didn't think do.
Click to expand...


That’s all the Democratic candidates can have is a town hall.   Anything bigger the place would be empty.   Why do you think they stopped having rallies.   No one showed up      That’s the difference 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JGalt

Billiejeens said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a town hall meeting is?  Didn't think do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I do. When your campaign is sure that only a couple hundred or less people are going to show up, you rent a small venue and call it a "town hall meeting."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One is called a town hall & one is a campaign rally. Two distinct things.
> 
> One is small & people can ask questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One only has that when they cant have the other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's really going to get his panties in a bunch in 2020, when Donald Trump wins not only the electoral vote, but the popular vote, and the House reverts back into the hands of the GOP.
> 
> I am predicting this here and now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no popular vote to win or lose.
Click to expand...


I agree with you. The only reason the "popular vote" counted in 2016, was because the left was sure that Hillary should have won because of it.

But when Trump wins both the popular and electoral vote in 2020, they're going to come apart at the seams.


----------



## Billiejeens

JGalt said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I do. When your campaign is sure that only a couple hundred or less people are going to show up, you rent a small venue and call it a "town hall meeting."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One is called a town hall & one is a campaign rally. Two distinct things.
> 
> One is small & people can ask questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One only has that when they cant have the other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's really going to get his panties in a bunch in 2020, when Donald Trump wins not only the electoral vote, but the popular vote, and the House reverts back into the hands of the GOP.
> 
> I am predicting this here and now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no popular vote to win or lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you. The only reason the "popular vote" counted in 2016, was because the left was sure that Hillary should have won because of it.
> 
> But when Trump wins both the popular and electoral vote in 2020, they're going to come apart at the seams.
Click to expand...



There is no national popular vote contest to win or lose


----------



## JGalt

elongobardi said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump 37m37 minutes ago
> 
> THANK YOU PENNSYLVANIA! With your help, your devotion, and your drive, we are going to keep on working, we are going to keep on fighting, and we are going to keep ON WINNING! We are ONE movement, ONE people, ONE family, and ONE GLORIOUS NATION UNDER GOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mr President!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we're being fair here, Trump gets all the media coverage, and there were other candidates having rallies tonight. In fact, Elizabeth Warren hosted a Townhall meeting tonight in Reno. The place was packed, too.
> 
> Just look at all those people!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what a town hall meeting is?  Didn't think do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s all the Democratic candidates can have is a town hall.   Anything bigger the place would be empty.   Why do you think they stopped having rallies.   No one showed up      That’s the difference
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


The reason they call their minuscule rallies "town hall meetings" is because they're desperately trying to give them the impression that they are a "grass roots" up-springing of concerned and passionate Americans.

Nothing could be farther from the truth. Their little "town hall" meetings are contrived and scripted, unlike the real grass-roots movement we saw with the Tea Party movement.


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I do. When your campaign is sure that only a couple hundred or less people are going to show up, you rent a small venue and call it a "town hall meeting."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number one, it's "a couple _of_ hundred people or _fewer_".  "Less" of much, "fewer" of many.
> 
> Number two, what you're describing is the difference between _content _and _spectacle_.  If spectacle is what impresses you, you prolly also think TV ratings mean "approval" rather than simple "attention".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two things:
> 
> Number one: You're full of shit.
> 
> Number two: Elizabeth Warren will *never ever* be the president of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is difficult to imagine
> Though, the dea injun  sympathy  vote could help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that even the Native American community takes her seriously. Any one of them with half a brain would support Donald Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure they love a fat assed wealthy white guy making  of people with Native American ancestry by calling them Pocahontas.  Trump has done nothing for Native Americans.  Republicans got caught trying to keep them from voting.    Climate change is ravaging Native Americans in Alaska & Trump calls it a hoax.
Click to expand...


Wow.  You read the liberal press and regurgitated what they said.   You libtards are all pathetic brainwashed morons.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JGalt

Billiejeens said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> One is called a town hall & one is a campaign rally. Two distinct things.
> 
> One is small & people can ask questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One only has that when they cant have the other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's really going to get his panties in a bunch in 2020, when Donald Trump wins not only the electoral vote, but the popular vote, and the House reverts back into the hands of the GOP.
> 
> I am predicting this here and now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no popular vote to win or lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you. The only reason the "popular vote" counted in 2016, was because the left was sure that Hillary should have won because of it.
> 
> But when Trump wins both the popular and electoral vote in 2020, they're going to come apart at the seams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no national popular vote contest to win or lose
Click to expand...


If so, then why does the left want to eliminate the electoral college and just go with the "popular" vote?


----------



## Billiejeens

JGalt said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump 37m37 minutes ago
> 
> THANK YOU PENNSYLVANIA! With your help, your devotion, and your drive, we are going to keep on working, we are going to keep on fighting, and we are going to keep ON WINNING! We are ONE movement, ONE people, ONE family, and ONE GLORIOUS NATION UNDER GOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mr President!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we're being fair here, Trump gets all the media coverage, and there were other candidates having rallies tonight. In fact, Elizabeth Warren hosted a Townhall meeting tonight in Reno. The place was packed, too.
> 
> Just look at all those people!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what a town hall meeting is?  Didn't think do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I do. When your campaign is sure that only a couple hundred or less people are going to show up, you rent a small venue and call it a "town hall meeting."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Number one, it's "a couple _of_ hundred people or _fewer_".  "Less" of much, "fewer" of many.
> 
> Number two, what you're describing is the difference between _content _and _spectacle_.  If spectacle is what impresses you, you prolly also think TV ratings mean "approval" rather than simple "attention".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two things:
> 
> Number one: You're full of shit.
> 
> Number two: Elizabeth Warren will *never ever* be the president of this country.
Click to expand...



She really only appeals to the parasitic class 
I think even they are getting leery of her.


----------



## Billiejeens

JGalt said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> One only has that when they cant have the other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's really going to get his panties in a bunch in 2020, when Donald Trump wins not only the electoral vote, but the popular vote, and the House reverts back into the hands of the GOP.
> 
> I am predicting this here and now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no popular vote to win or lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you. The only reason the "popular vote" counted in 2016, was because the left was sure that Hillary should have won because of it.
> 
> But when Trump wins both the popular and electoral vote in 2020, they're going to come apart at the seams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no national popular vote contest to win or lose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If so, then why does the left want to eliminate the electoral college and just go with the "popular" vote?
Click to expand...


Because then there would be one.


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep in mind some "polls" (dubious?) show that nearly HALF of Americans favor Impeachment.
> That means nearly HALF of Americans no longer believe in due process and fair process, but rather in Mob Rule.
> 
> No matter how you slice it....that does NOT bode well for America going forward.
> 
> _According to the Monmouth poll – which was released Wednesday – 50 percent said the president should not be impeached and removed from office, with 45 percent calling for impeachment and removal from the White House. The numbers are little changed from Monmouth’s November poll, when a 51-44 percent majority opposed impeachment and removal._
> 
> If this is true...that even with zero evidence, and only because of agendas and self-interest, a President should be removed......then we are truly a fucked nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is due process.  The process is fair.
> 
> Quit your fucking whining.
Click to expand...


Now you are reading lying.   The whole bullshit impeachment had no due process.    Schiff and Pelosi made it up as they went along.  If there was due process the impeachment would have been over the first day.  Hear say is not admissible and not one witness was there for the phone call that was released by President Trump and there President even said President Trump did nothing wrong.   They changed the impeachment charge three times because they have nothing.    The Democrats are done once the Senate gets this.  You can’t hide the witnesses now or interrupt the questioning now.   Your fucked scumbag 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump 37m37 minutes ago
> 
> THANK YOU PENNSYLVANIA! With your help, your devotion, and your drive, we are going to keep on working, we are going to keep on fighting, and we are going to keep ON WINNING! We are ONE movement, ONE people, ONE family, and ONE GLORIOUS NATION UNDER GOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mr President!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately he didn't win Pennsylvania the first time.  Nobody did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Trump schlonged Hillary Clinton in Pennsylvania in 2016.  The vast majority of counties in the state went for Trump, only a handful of failed areas were lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another Trumpette who thinks we vote by acre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's multiple acres with defined borders
> But, yeah
> We do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, you really are that fucking stupid.
> 
> One man, one vote.
Click to expand...


The only stupid person is you RealDave.    You continuously lie and make moronic statements.    Your too fucking stupid to argue with.    Just shut the fuck up.  Liberal scumbag 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another one of DJTs Repetitive, Dull, Dry Red Meat Nuremberg Rallies.  Proves nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows he has much more support then your Democrat scumbags do.   Don’t be a hater.   Learn to say President Trump as you will be saying it till 2024 asshole.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think the massive rallies are  much of a gauge of who will win.  Fewer people showed up to see hillary but she won the popular vote by several million voters.  Trump rallies cater mostly to  the really low  class   it seems like.  Notice how trump got them to chanting 'lock her up' like a bunch of fools?  Easily trained idiots much like the people hitler got to get behind him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no national popular vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, what were these things that Hillary got nearly 3 million more than Trump?
Click to expand...


Another lie.   She wishes she got 3 million more popular votes.  Maybe if you count the dead people and illegal aliens to her vote.    It’s ok.  Just learn to say President Trump till 2024.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billiejeens

RealDave said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I do. When your campaign is sure that only a couple hundred or less people are going to show up, you rent a small venue and call it a "town hall meeting."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number one, it's "a couple _of_ hundred people or _fewer_".  "Less" of much, "fewer" of many.
> 
> Number two, what you're describing is the difference between _content _and _spectacle_.  If spectacle is what impresses you, you prolly also think TV ratings mean "approval" rather than simple "attention".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two things:
> 
> Number one: You're full of shit.
> 
> Number two: Elizabeth Warren will *never ever* be the president of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is difficult to imagine
> Though, the dea injun  sympathy  vote could help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that even the Native American community takes her seriously. Any one of them with half a brain would support Donald Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure they love a fat assed wealthy white guy making  of people with Native American ancestry by calling them Pocahontas.  Trump has done nothing for Native Americans.  Republicans got caught trying to keep them from voting.    Climate change is ravaging Native Americans in Alaska & Trump calls it a hoax.
Click to expand...


President Trump has helped all Americans 
I'm sure that native Americans love all the wampum that white Americans spend at their casinos.


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump 37m37 minutes ago
> 
> THANK YOU PENNSYLVANIA! With your help, your devotion, and your drive, we are going to keep on working, we are going to keep on fighting, and we are going to keep ON WINNING! We are ONE movement, ONE people, ONE family, and ONE GLORIOUS NATION UNDER GOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mr President!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we're being fair here, Trump gets all the media coverage, and there were other candidates having rallies tonight. In fact, Elizabeth Warren hosted a Townhall meeting tonight in Reno. The place was packed, too.
> 
> Just look at all those people!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what a town hall meeting is?  Didn't think do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I do. When your campaign is sure that only a couple hundred or less people are going to show up, you rent a small venue and call it a "town hall meeting."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One is called a town hall & one is a campaign rally. Two distinct things.
> 
> One is small & people can ask questions.
Click to expand...


All the Democrats can have is town halls.   They can’t get enough people for a rally.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

JGalt said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we're being fair here, Trump gets all the media coverage, and there were other candidates having rallies tonight. In fact, Elizabeth Warren hosted a Townhall meeting tonight in Reno. The place was packed, too.
> 
> Just look at all those people!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a town hall meeting is?  Didn't think do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I do. When your campaign is sure that only a couple hundred or less people are going to show up, you rent a small venue and call it a "town hall meeting."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One is called a town hall & one is a campaign rally. Two distinct things.
> 
> One is small & people can ask questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One only has that when they cant have the other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. That idiot probably still thinks Warren is so popular that people are flocking to her rallies.
Click to expand...


She is at the bottom of the Democratic polls.  She will be exiting soon.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Pogo

JGalt said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a town hall meeting is?  Didn't think do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I do. When your campaign is sure that only a couple hundred or less people are going to show up, you rent a small venue and call it a "town hall meeting."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Number one, it's "a couple _of_ hundred people or _fewer_".  "Less" of much, "fewer" of many.
> 
> Number two, what you're describing is the difference between _content _and _spectacle_.  If spectacle is what impresses you, you prolly also think TV ratings mean "approval" rather than simple "attention".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two things:
> 
> Number one: You're full of shit.
> 
> Number two: Elizabeth Warren will *never ever* be the president of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Number one, I'm right, you're wrong.  Number two, link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Number one, you're definitely full of shit.
> 
> Number two, I don't need a link to prove that Warren will never ever be President of this country. History will prove that for me and if you real,ly believe she has a snow cone's chance in hell of ever winning, you're stupider that I thought you were.
Click to expand...

Number one:

Fewer means “not as many.” We use _fewer_ with countable nouns like _cookies_.

"Cookie Monster was told to eat fewer cookies".


_Less _means “not as much.” We use _less_ with *uncountable *nouns like _milk_.


"Could you give Cookie Monster less milk next time?"


Most often, you will not have to be Sherlock Holmes to deduce whether a noun is countable or uncountable, thus the decision between _less_ and _fewer_ will be an effortless one.

Example:

If _*fewer *_people used disposable water bottles, there would be _*less *_plastic in landfills.
​I'm right; you're wrong; eat shit.  And in future don't take your grammatical cues from fucking Miller Footwash Beer commercials.


Number two:  I accept your concession.  I win again.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Pogo

JGalt said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Number one, it's "a couple _of_ hundred people or _fewer_".  "Less" of much, "fewer" of many.
> 
> Number two, what you're describing is the difference between _content _and _spectacle_.  If spectacle is what impresses you, you prolly also think TV ratings mean "approval" rather than simple "attention".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two things:
> 
> Number one: You're full of shit.
> 
> Number two: Elizabeth Warren will *never ever* be the president of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is difficult to imagine
> Though, the dea injun  sympathy  vote could help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that even the Native American community takes her seriously. Any one of them with half a brain would support Donald Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure they love a fat assed wealthy white guy making  of people with Native American ancestry by calling them Pocahontas.  Trump has done nothing for Native Americans.  Republicans got caught trying to keep them from voting.    Climate change is ravaging Native Americans in Alaska & Trump calls it a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
Click to expand...


Speculation fallacist gonna keep on speculatin'.  Using made-up fantasy crapola that never happened as if it were fact.


----------



## JGalt

Pogo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I do. When your campaign is sure that only a couple hundred or less people are going to show up, you rent a small venue and call it a "town hall meeting."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number one, it's "a couple _of_ hundred people or _fewer_".  "Less" of much, "fewer" of many.
> 
> Number two, what you're describing is the difference between _content _and _spectacle_.  If spectacle is what impresses you, you prolly also think TV ratings mean "approval" rather than simple "attention".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two things:
> 
> Number one: You're full of shit.
> 
> Number two: Elizabeth Warren will *never ever* be the president of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Number one, I'm right, you're wrong.  Number two, link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Number one, you're definitely full of shit.
> 
> Number two, I don't need a link to prove that Warren will never ever be President of this country. History will prove that for me and if you real,ly believe she has a snow cone's chance in hell of ever winning, you're stupider that I thought you were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Number one:
> 
> Fewer means “not as many.” We use _fewer_ with countable nouns like _cookies_.
> 
> "Cookie Monster was told to eat fewer cookies".
> 
> 
> _Less _means “not as much.” We use _less_ with *uncountable *nouns like _milk_.
> 
> 
> "Could you give Cookie Monster less milk next time?"
> 
> 
> Most often, you will not have to be Sherlock Holmes to deduce whether a noun is countable or uncountable, thus the decision between _less_ and _fewer_ will be an effortless one.
> 
> Example:
> 
> If _*fewer *_people used disposable water bottles, there would be _*less *_plastic in landfills.
> ​I'm right; you're wrong; eat shit.  And in future don't take your grammatical cues from fucking Miller Footwash Beer commercials.
> 
> 
> Number two:  I accept your concession.  I win again.
Click to expand...


Da fuq are you now? Some kind of a weird "Grammar Nazi.?

Being an over-educated boob means nothing in my sphere of influence. I worked with your type in an academic environment for 15 years, and I know how your type are completely lacking in common sense.


----------



## Pogo

JGalt said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Number one, it's "a couple _of_ hundred people or _fewer_".  "Less" of much, "fewer" of many.
> 
> Number two, what you're describing is the difference between _content _and _spectacle_.  If spectacle is what impresses you, you prolly also think TV ratings mean "approval" rather than simple "attention".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two things:
> 
> Number one: You're full of shit.
> 
> Number two: Elizabeth Warren will *never ever* be the president of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Number one, I'm right, you're wrong.  Number two, link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Number one, you're definitely full of shit.
> 
> Number two, I don't need a link to prove that Warren will never ever be President of this country. History will prove that for me and if you real,ly believe she has a snow cone's chance in hell of ever winning, you're stupider that I thought you were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Number one:
> 
> Fewer means “not as many.” We use _fewer_ with countable nouns like _cookies_.
> 
> "Cookie Monster was told to eat fewer cookies".
> 
> 
> _Less _means “not as much.” We use _less_ with *uncountable *nouns like _milk_.
> 
> 
> "Could you give Cookie Monster less milk next time?"
> 
> 
> Most often, you will not have to be Sherlock Holmes to deduce whether a noun is countable or uncountable, thus the decision between _less_ and _fewer_ will be an effortless one.
> 
> Example:
> 
> If _*fewer *_people used disposable water bottles, there would be _*less *_plastic in landfills.
> ​I'm right; you're wrong; eat shit.  And in future don't take your grammatical cues from fucking Miller Footwash Beer commercials.
> 
> 
> Number two:  I accept your concession.  I win again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Da fuq are you now? Some kind of a weird "Grammar Nazi.?
> 
> Being an over-educated boob means nothing in my sphere of influence. I worked with your type in an academic environment for 15 years, and I know how your type are completely lacking in common sense.
Click to expand...


What you're trying to say here is that you know you were wrong but you just can't find the stones to man up to it.

I already knew that actually.  I'm just embarrassing you more and more at this point.  Really I'm just watching you embarrass yourself.


----------



## JGalt

Pogo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two things:
> 
> Number one: You're full of shit.
> 
> Number two: Elizabeth Warren will *never ever* be the president of this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is difficult to imagine
> Though, the dea injun  sympathy  vote could help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that even the Native American community takes her seriously. Any one of them with half a brain would support Donald Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure they love a fat assed wealthy white guy making  of people with Native American ancestry by calling them Pocahontas.  Trump has done nothing for Native Americans.  Republicans got caught trying to keep them from voting.    Climate change is ravaging Native Americans in Alaska & Trump calls it a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speculation fallacist gonna keep on speculatin'.  Using made-up fantasy crapola that never happened as if it were fact.
Click to expand...


It's not going to be "made-up fantasy crapola that never happened", that you're going to wake up the morning to, after Trump's re-election, with you wondering what the hell happened.

I will relish your tears like the sweet waters flowing from the mountains. Your embarrassment will be my nourishment.


----------



## daveman

Pogo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two things:
> 
> Number one: You're full of shit.
> 
> Number two: Elizabeth Warren will *never ever* be the president of this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is difficult to imagine
> Though, the dea injun  sympathy  vote could help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that even the Native American community takes her seriously. Any one of them with half a brain would support Donald Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure they love a fat assed wealthy white guy making  of people with Native American ancestry by calling them Pocahontas.  Trump has done nothing for Native Americans.  Republicans got caught trying to keep them from voting.    Climate change is ravaging Native Americans in Alaska & Trump calls it a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speculation fallacist gonna keep on speculatin'.  Using made-up fantasy crapola that never happened as if it were fact.
Click to expand...

Made-up fantasy crapola?  Oh, you mean like Warren's claim of Native American ancestry?


----------



## RealDave

daveman said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is difficult to imagine
> Though, the dea injun  sympathy  vote could help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that even the Native American community takes her seriously. Any one of them with half a brain would support Donald Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure they love a fat assed wealthy white guy making  of people with Native American ancestry by calling them Pocahontas.  Trump has done nothing for Native Americans.  Republicans got caught trying to keep them from voting.    Climate change is ravaging Native Americans in Alaska & Trump calls it a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speculation fallacist gonna keep on speculatin'.  Using made-up fantasy crapola that never happened as if it were fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Made-up fantasy crapola?  Oh, you mean like Warren's claim of Native American ancestry?
Click to expand...


She took a DNA test that showed ancestry 6-8 generations ago.

Where the fuck have you been?


----------



## JGalt

RealDave said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that even the Native American community takes her seriously. Any one of them with half a brain would support Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they love a fat assed wealthy white guy making  of people with Native American ancestry by calling them Pocahontas.  Trump has done nothing for Native Americans.  Republicans got caught trying to keep them from voting.    Climate change is ravaging Native Americans in Alaska & Trump calls it a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speculation fallacist gonna keep on speculatin'.  Using made-up fantasy crapola that never happened as if it were fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Made-up fantasy crapola?  Oh, you mean like Warren's claim of Native American ancestry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She took a DNA test that showed ancestry 6-8 generations ago.
> 
> Where the fuck have you been?
Click to expand...


1/1,024%. Where the fuck have you been?

Oh, I know. Nevermind.


----------



## eagle1462010

RealDave said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that even the Native American community takes her seriously. Any one of them with half a brain would support Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they love a fat assed wealthy white guy making  of people with Native American ancestry by calling them Pocahontas.  Trump has done nothing for Native Americans.  Republicans got caught trying to keep them from voting.    Climate change is ravaging Native Americans in Alaska & Trump calls it a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speculation fallacist gonna keep on speculatin'.  Using made-up fantasy crapola that never happened as if it were fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Made-up fantasy crapola?  Oh, you mean like Warren's claim of Native American ancestry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She took a DNA test that showed ancestry 6-8 generations ago.
> 
> Where the fuck have you been?
Click to expand...


----------



## RealDave

elongobardi said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump 37m37 minutes ago
> 
> THANK YOU PENNSYLVANIA! With your help, your devotion, and your drive, we are going to keep on working, we are going to keep on fighting, and we are going to keep ON WINNING! We are ONE movement, ONE people, ONE family, and ONE GLORIOUS NATION UNDER GOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mr President!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we're being fair here, Trump gets all the media coverage, and there were other candidates having rallies tonight. In fact, Elizabeth Warren hosted a Townhall meeting tonight in Reno. The place was packed, too.
> 
> Just look at all those people!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what a town hall meeting is?  Didn't think do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I do. When your campaign is sure that only a couple hundred or less people are going to show up, you rent a small venue and call it a "town hall meeting."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One is called a town hall & one is a campaign rally. Two distinct things.
> 
> One is small & people can ask questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the Democrats can have is town halls.   They can’t get enough people for a rally.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 Democrats are interested in listening the the people.

Trump is only interested in spewing his lies as his feeble minded minions cheer.


----------



## Polishprince

RealDave said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that even the Native American community takes her seriously. Any one of them with half a brain would support Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they love a fat assed wealthy white guy making  of people with Native American ancestry by calling them Pocahontas.  Trump has done nothing for Native Americans.  Republicans got caught trying to keep them from voting.    Climate change is ravaging Native Americans in Alaska & Trump calls it a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speculation fallacist gonna keep on speculatin'.  Using made-up fantasy crapola that never happened as if it were fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Made-up fantasy crapola?  Oh, you mean like Warren's claim of Native American ancestry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She took a DNA test that showed ancestry 6-8 generations ago.
> 
> Where the fuck have you been?
Click to expand...



Pocahontas is a rich white Bostonian broad, a modern day Margaret Drysdale.

The idea that because she is supposedly 1/1024 Indian, it qualifies her for Squaw Status is absurd.

I have 5 times as much Ashkenazi Jewish blood, but I still have "Goy" status and I am not looking to join the Learned Elders of Zion.


----------



## Pogo

daveman said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is difficult to imagine
> Though, the dea injun  sympathy  vote could help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that even the Native American community takes her seriously. Any one of them with half a brain would support Donald Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure they love a fat assed wealthy white guy making  of people with Native American ancestry by calling them Pocahontas.  Trump has done nothing for Native Americans.  Republicans got caught trying to keep them from voting.    Climate change is ravaging Native Americans in Alaska & Trump calls it a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speculation fallacist gonna keep on speculatin'.  Using made-up fantasy crapola that never happened as if it were fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Made-up fantasy crapola?  Oh, you mean like Warren's claim of Native American ancestry?
Click to expand...


Why no, Sir Whiny WhiteKnight.  I mean this:



JGalt said:


> who benefited by exploiting my culture



This ain't even your responsibility, WhiteKnight.  JDolt posted it.  He's got the rope, let him hang himself BY himself.

Watch, he'll run away now that he's been busted.


----------



## Pogo

Polishprince said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they love a fat assed wealthy white guy making  of people with Native American ancestry by calling them Pocahontas.  Trump has done nothing for Native Americans.  Republicans got caught trying to keep them from voting.    Climate change is ravaging Native Americans in Alaska & Trump calls it a hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speculation fallacist gonna keep on speculatin'.  Using made-up fantasy crapola that never happened as if it were fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Made-up fantasy crapola?  Oh, you mean like Warren's claim of Native American ancestry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She took a DNA test that showed ancestry 6-8 generations ago.
> 
> Where the fuck have you been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pocahontas is a rich white Bostonian broad, a modern day Margaret Drysdale.
> 
> The idea that because she is supposedly 1/1024 Indian, it qualifies her for Squaw Status is absurd.
> 
> I have 5 times as much Ashkenazi Jewish blood, but I still have "Goy" status and I am not looking to join the Learned Elders of Zion.
Click to expand...


She's an Oklahoman there, Rhodes scholar.

Would have taken about a third of a second to look that up but noooooooooo.........


----------



## RealDave

JGalt said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they love a fat assed wealthy white guy making  of people with Native American ancestry by calling them Pocahontas.  Trump has done nothing for Native Americans.  Republicans got caught trying to keep them from voting.    Climate change is ravaging Native Americans in Alaska & Trump calls it a hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speculation fallacist gonna keep on speculatin'.  Using made-up fantasy crapola that never happened as if it were fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Made-up fantasy crapola?  Oh, you mean like Warren's claim of Native American ancestry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She took a DNA test that showed ancestry 6-8 generations ago.
> 
> Where the fuck have you been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1/1,024%. Where the fuck have you been?
> 
> Oh, I know. Nevermind.
Click to expand...



I understand you assfucks are dumber than shit, but when you are given a range, it does not automatically mean the  last number of that range.

You used it because you are a dishonest fucking Trumpette.  Dumber than shit & p[roving it every post.

The actual range was 6-10.   You posted as if the report said ten generations ago but it just as likely been 6 generations ago or 1/64th. 

Warren did not specify the percent, just that there was.  The report fit with what she said.


----------



## RealDave

JGalt said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Number one, it's "a couple _of_ hundred people or _fewer_".  "Less" of much, "fewer" of many.
> 
> Number two, what you're describing is the difference between _content _and _spectacle_.  If spectacle is what impresses you, you prolly also think TV ratings mean "approval" rather than simple "attention".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two things:
> 
> Number one: You're full of shit.
> 
> Number two: Elizabeth Warren will *never ever* be the president of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is difficult to imagine
> Though, the dea injun  sympathy  vote could help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that even the Native American community takes her seriously. Any one of them with half a brain would support Donald Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure they love a fat assed wealthy white guy making  of people with Native American ancestry by calling them Pocahontas.  Trump has done nothing for Native Americans.  Republicans got caught trying to keep them from voting.    Climate change is ravaging Native Americans in Alaska & Trump calls it a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
Click to expand...

 By making fun of Warren's ancestry & using the term "Pocahontas".

Next time you are around some Native Americans, go up & call any woman "Pocahontas". & see how that works for you.

Warren was proud of here heritaj=ge but never profited.


----------



## daveman

RealDave said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that even the Native American community takes her seriously. Any one of them with half a brain would support Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they love a fat assed wealthy white guy making  of people with Native American ancestry by calling them Pocahontas.  Trump has done nothing for Native Americans.  Republicans got caught trying to keep them from voting.    Climate change is ravaging Native Americans in Alaska & Trump calls it a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speculation fallacist gonna keep on speculatin'.  Using made-up fantasy crapola that never happened as if it were fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Made-up fantasy crapola?  Oh, you mean like Warren's claim of Native American ancestry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She took a DNA test that showed ancestry 6-8 generations ago.
> 
> Where the fuck have you been?
Click to expand...

Yeah, the average American who doesn't claim NA ancestry has more NA DNA than she does.  She'd have a better claim if she'd leaned against a cigar store Indian when she was a little girl.


----------



## RealDave

elongobardi said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately he didn't win Pennsylvania the first time.  Nobody did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Trump schlonged Hillary Clinton in Pennsylvania in 2016.  The vast majority of counties in the state went for Trump, only a handful of failed areas were lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another Trumpette who thinks we vote by acre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's multiple acres with defined borders
> But, yeah
> We do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, you really are that fucking stupid.
> 
> One man, one vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only stupid person is you RealDave.    You continuously lie and make moronic statements.    Your too fucking stupid to argue with.    Just shut the fuck up.  Liberal scumbag
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

  I am not the one claiming you vote by the number of acres you own.  That would be assfuick you.  Don't blame me because you are dumber than shit.


----------



## Pogo

RealDave said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two things:
> 
> Number one: You're full of shit.
> 
> Number two: Elizabeth Warren will *never ever* be the president of this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is difficult to imagine
> Though, the dea injun  sympathy  vote could help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that even the Native American community takes her seriously. Any one of them with half a brain would support Donald Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure they love a fat assed wealthy white guy making  of people with Native American ancestry by calling them Pocahontas.  Trump has done nothing for Native Americans.  Republicans got caught trying to keep them from voting.    Climate change is ravaging Native Americans in Alaska & Trump calls it a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By making fun of Warren's ancestry & using the term "Pocahontas".
> 
> Next time you are around some Native Americans, go up & call any woman "Pocahontas". & see how that works for you.
> 
> Warren was proud of here heritaj=ge but never profited.
Click to expand...


Bigots aren't going to understand why their own bigot terms are fucked up.

Somehow they understand them far enough to use them as slurs, but once the empathy factor of responsibility for one's words comes in the cojones go bye-bye.

As the next post will now demonstrate.  Pogo Predicts....


----------



## elongobardi

JGalt said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they love a fat assed wealthy white guy making  of people with Native American ancestry by calling them Pocahontas.  Trump has done nothing for Native Americans.  Republicans got caught trying to keep them from voting.    Climate change is ravaging Native Americans in Alaska & Trump calls it a hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speculation fallacist gonna keep on speculatin'.  Using made-up fantasy crapola that never happened as if it were fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Made-up fantasy crapola?  Oh, you mean like Warren's claim of Native American ancestry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She took a DNA test that showed ancestry 6-8 generations ago.
> 
> Where the fuck have you been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1/1,024%. Where the fuck have you been?
> 
> Oh, I know. Nevermind.
Click to expand...


If I was Native American I would be pissed at her claim.    She’s a loser anyway and will be out soon enough


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polishprince

RealDave said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two things:
> 
> Number one: You're full of shit.
> 
> Number two: Elizabeth Warren will *never ever* be the president of this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is difficult to imagine
> Though, the dea injun  sympathy  vote could help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that even the Native American community takes her seriously. Any one of them with half a brain would support Donald Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure they love a fat assed wealthy white guy making  of people with Native American ancestry by calling them Pocahontas.  Trump has done nothing for Native Americans.  Republicans got caught trying to keep them from voting.    Climate change is ravaging Native Americans in Alaska & Trump calls it a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By making fun of Warren's ancestry & using the term "Pocahontas".
> 
> Next time you are around some Native Americans, go up & call any woman "Pocahontas". & see how that works for you.
> 
> Warren was proud of here heritaj=ge but never profited.
Click to expand...



I only refer to Fake Indian broads as "Pocahontas", not real squaws out on the reservation.


----------



## elongobardi

eagle1462010 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they love a fat assed wealthy white guy making  of people with Native American ancestry by calling them Pocahontas.  Trump has done nothing for Native Americans.  Republicans got caught trying to keep them from voting.    Climate change is ravaging Native Americans in Alaska & Trump calls it a hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speculation fallacist gonna keep on speculatin'.  Using made-up fantasy crapola that never happened as if it were fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Made-up fantasy crapola?  Oh, you mean like Warren's claim of Native American ancestry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She took a DNA test that showed ancestry 6-8 generations ago.
> 
> Where the fuck have you been?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


RealDave is mentally unstable and hasn’t been taking his medication so he is off as usual. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RealDave

daveman said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they love a fat assed wealthy white guy making  of people with Native American ancestry by calling them Pocahontas.  Trump has done nothing for Native Americans.  Republicans got caught trying to keep them from voting.    Climate change is ravaging Native Americans in Alaska & Trump calls it a hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speculation fallacist gonna keep on speculatin'.  Using made-up fantasy crapola that never happened as if it were fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Made-up fantasy crapola?  Oh, you mean like Warren's claim of Native American ancestry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She took a DNA test that showed ancestry 6-8 generations ago.
> 
> Where the fuck have you been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the average American who doesn't claim NA ancestry has more NA DNA than she does.  She'd have a better claim if she'd leaned against a cigar store Indian when she was a little girl.
Click to expand...


It does make any difference how much..

She said she had NA ancestry & she did.


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we're being fair here, Trump gets all the media coverage, and there were other candidates having rallies tonight. In fact, Elizabeth Warren hosted a Townhall meeting tonight in Reno. The place was packed, too.
> 
> Just look at all those people!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a town hall meeting is?  Didn't think do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I do. When your campaign is sure that only a couple hundred or less people are going to show up, you rent a small venue and call it a "town hall meeting."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One is called a town hall & one is a campaign rally. Two distinct things.
> 
> One is small & people can ask questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the Democrats can have is town halls.   They can’t get enough people for a rally.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats are interested in listening the the people.
> 
> Trump is only interested in spewing his lies as his feeble minded minions cheer.
Click to expand...


I have a bridge for sail if you think Democrats give a shit what people think.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo

Polishprince said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is difficult to imagine
> Though, the dea injun  sympathy  vote could help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that even the Native American community takes her seriously. Any one of them with half a brain would support Donald Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure they love a fat assed wealthy white guy making  of people with Native American ancestry by calling them Pocahontas.  Trump has done nothing for Native Americans.  Republicans got caught trying to keep them from voting.    Climate change is ravaging Native Americans in Alaska & Trump calls it a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By making fun of Warren's ancestry & using the term "Pocahontas".
> 
> Next time you are around some Native Americans, go up & call any woman "Pocahontas". & see how that works for you.
> 
> Warren was proud of here heritaj=ge but never profited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I only refer to Fake Indian broads as "Pocahontas", not real squaws out on the reservation.
Click to expand...


And there it is.  They're nothing if not predictable.


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speculation fallacist gonna keep on speculatin'.  Using made-up fantasy crapola that never happened as if it were fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Made-up fantasy crapola?  Oh, you mean like Warren's claim of Native American ancestry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She took a DNA test that showed ancestry 6-8 generations ago.
> 
> Where the fuck have you been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1/1,024%. Where the fuck have you been?
> 
> Oh, I know. Nevermind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you assfucks are dumber than shit, but when you are given a range, it does not automatically mean the  last number of that range.
> 
> You used it because you are a dishonest fucking Trumpette.  Dumber than shit & p[roving it every post.
> 
> The actual range was 6-10.   You posted as if the report said ten generations ago but it just as likely been 6 generations ago or 1/64th.
> 
> Warren did not specify the percent, just that there was.  The report fit with what she said.
Click to expand...


There he goes again talking about ass fucking.   He is lost.   He needs to take a vacation.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polishprince

RealDave said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two things:
> 
> Number one: You're full of shit.
> 
> Number two: Elizabeth Warren will *never ever* be the president of this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is difficult to imagine
> Though, the dea injun  sympathy  vote could help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that even the Native American community takes her seriously. Any one of them with half a brain would support Donald Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure they love a fat assed wealthy white guy making  of people with Native American ancestry by calling them Pocahontas.  Trump has done nothing for Native Americans.  Republicans got caught trying to keep them from voting.    Climate change is ravaging Native Americans in Alaska & Trump calls it a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By making fun of Warren's ancestry & using the term "Pocahontas".
> 
> Next time you are around some Native Americans, go up & call any woman "Pocahontas". & see how that works for you.
> 
> Warren was proud of here heritaj=ge but never profited.
Click to expand...



Actually, Sen. Warren did profit from her Squaw Status claims.

She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.

Her real heritage is that of a rich white Bostonian Broad.   She should be who she is.


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Trump schlonged Hillary Clinton in Pennsylvania in 2016.  The vast majority of counties in the state went for Trump, only a handful of failed areas were lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Another Trumpette who thinks we vote by acre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's multiple acres with defined borders
> But, yeah
> We do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, you really are that fucking stupid.
> 
> One man, one vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only stupid person is you RealDave.    You continuously lie and make moronic statements.    Your too fucking stupid to argue with.    Just shut the fuck up.  Liberal scumbag
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not the one claiming you vote by the number of acres you own.  That would be assfuick you.  Don't blame me because you are dumber than shit.
Click to expand...


Sorry I’m not gay so leave my ass out of this.   Your to stupid to argue with.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speculation fallacist gonna keep on speculatin'.  Using made-up fantasy crapola that never happened as if it were fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Made-up fantasy crapola?  Oh, you mean like Warren's claim of Native American ancestry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She took a DNA test that showed ancestry 6-8 generations ago.
> 
> Where the fuck have you been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the average American who doesn't claim NA ancestry has more NA DNA than she does.  She'd have a better claim if she'd leaned against a cigar store Indian when she was a little girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does make any difference how much..
> 
> She said she had NA ancestry & she did.
Click to expand...


You are dumb enough to believe her.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polishprince

Polishprince said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is difficult to imagine
> Though, the dea injun  sympathy  vote could help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that even the Native American community takes her seriously. Any one of them with half a brain would support Donald Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure they love a fat assed wealthy white guy making  of people with Native American ancestry by calling them Pocahontas.  Trump has done nothing for Native Americans.  Republicans got caught trying to keep them from voting.    Climate change is ravaging Native Americans in Alaska & Trump calls it a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By making fun of Warren's ancestry & using the term "Pocahontas".
> 
> Next time you are around some Native Americans, go up & call any woman "Pocahontas". & see how that works for you.
> 
> Warren was proud of here heritaj=ge but never profited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Sen. Warren did profit from her Squaw Status claims.
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Her real heritage is that of a rich white Bostonian Broad.   She should be who she is.
Click to expand...



If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.

I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.


----------



## daveman

Pogo said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that even the Native American community takes her seriously. Any one of them with half a brain would support Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they love a fat assed wealthy white guy making  of people with Native American ancestry by calling them Pocahontas.  Trump has done nothing for Native Americans.  Republicans got caught trying to keep them from voting.    Climate change is ravaging Native Americans in Alaska & Trump calls it a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speculation fallacist gonna keep on speculatin'.  Using made-up fantasy crapola that never happened as if it were fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Made-up fantasy crapola?  Oh, you mean like Warren's claim of Native American ancestry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why no, Sir Whiny WhiteKnight.  I mean this:
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> who benefited by exploiting my culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This ain't even your responsibility, WhiteKnight.  JDolt posted it.  He's got the rope, let him hang himself BY himself.
> 
> Watch, he'll run away now that he's been busted.
Click to expand...

How has he been busted?  Warren did indeed benefit from her claims of NA ancestry.  

Throughout her adult professional life, Elizabeth Warren has manipulated Native Americans.

When Warren was in her mid-30s, and a law professor, she for the first time asserted that she was Native American. She didn’t do it by joining Native American groups, by bringing lawsuits to help Native Americans, or by helping Native American students. Never in her life did she do any of those things.

Instead, beginning in the mid-1980s, Warren asserted her Native American claim in the information provided to a law professor directory widely used for hiring purposes. That claim to be Native American landed Warren on a short list of “Minority Law Teachers.” Warren’s supposed Native American status was not disclosed in the directory, only that she was a minority.

It was a particularly devious maneuver, enabling Warren to seek the benefit of being a minority at a time when there was an intense push to diversify faculty, without having to justify her claim to be Native American. Warren would maintain that stealth status in the law directory when she was hired as a Visiting Professor at Harvard Law School in the early 1990s, and it was noticed. The Harvard Women’s Law Journal listed Warren on its short list of “Women of Color in Legal Academia.”

Warren stopped filling out the law professor directory as Native American when she gained a full-time tenured job at Harvard Law School in the mid-1990s. At that point, being Native American and a supposed-minority no longer was needed, Warren had reached the top rung of the law professor ladder. While Warren asserts that she never actually gained an advantage from claiming to be Native American and a minority, there is no doubt that she tried to gain an advantage. When that need for advantage was over, she dropped the designation.

Warren used Native Americans when she needed them professionally, then dropped them.​


----------



## Pogo

Polishprince said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that even the Native American community takes her seriously. Any one of them with half a brain would support Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they love a fat assed wealthy white guy making  of people with Native American ancestry by calling them Pocahontas.  Trump has done nothing for Native Americans.  Republicans got caught trying to keep them from voting.    Climate change is ravaging Native Americans in Alaska & Trump calls it a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By making fun of Warren's ancestry & using the term "Pocahontas".
> 
> Next time you are around some Native Americans, go up & call any woman "Pocahontas". & see how that works for you.
> 
> Warren was proud of here heritaj=ge but never profited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Sen. Warren did profit from her Squaw Status claims.
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Her real heritage is that of a rich white Bostonian Broad.   She should be who she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
Click to expand...


YOU DON'T PROVE A NEGATIVE *DUMBASS*.

Burden of proof is on the *asserter*.  ALWAYS.  *That would be you*, Stupid.  Right here:



Polishprince said:


> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.



It's ***YOUR*** fucking job to prove that, not anybody else's to disprove.

Holy SHIT you're fucking brainless enough to resurrect the stereotypes about Polish people.


----------



## JGalt

Polishprince said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that even the Native American community takes her seriously. Any one of them with half a brain would support Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they love a fat assed wealthy white guy making  of people with Native American ancestry by calling them Pocahontas.  Trump has done nothing for Native Americans.  Republicans got caught trying to keep them from voting.    Climate change is ravaging Native Americans in Alaska & Trump calls it a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By making fun of Warren's ancestry & using the term "Pocahontas".
> 
> Next time you are around some Native Americans, go up & call any woman "Pocahontas". & see how that works for you.
> 
> Warren was proud of here heritaj=ge but never profited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Sen. Warren did profit from her Squaw Status claims.
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Her real heritage is that of a rich white Bostonian Broad.   She should be who she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
Click to expand...


It's pretty damning when even CNN knows that she was lying about her ancestry...

Elizabeth Warren's Native American problem just got even worse - CNNPolitics


----------



## RealDave

Polishprince said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that even the Native American community takes her seriously. Any one of them with half a brain would support Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they love a fat assed wealthy white guy making  of people with Native American ancestry by calling them Pocahontas.  Trump has done nothing for Native Americans.  Republicans got caught trying to keep them from voting.    Climate change is ravaging Native Americans in Alaska & Trump calls it a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By making fun of Warren's ancestry & using the term "Pocahontas".
> 
> Next time you are around some Native Americans, go up & call any woman "Pocahontas". & see how that works for you.
> 
> Warren was proud of here heritaj=ge but never profited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Sen. Warren did profit from her Squaw Status claims.
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Her real heritage is that of a rich white Bostonian Broad.   She should be who she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
Click to expand...

Here employers deny it had any effect.

Do you think a person can just claim a certain heritage & they get shit?   They don't need to prove it?

maybe I could sign up my business as minority owned & claim to be 1/4th Japaneese.  Do you think I could get away with it.


----------



## daveman

RealDave said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speculation fallacist gonna keep on speculatin'.  Using made-up fantasy crapola that never happened as if it were fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Made-up fantasy crapola?  Oh, you mean like Warren's claim of Native American ancestry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She took a DNA test that showed ancestry 6-8 generations ago.
> 
> Where the fuck have you been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1/1,024%. Where the fuck have you been?
> 
> Oh, I know. Nevermind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you assfucks are dumber than shit, but when you are given a range, it does not automatically mean the  last number of that range.
> 
> You used it because you are a dishonest fucking Trumpette.  Dumber than shit & p[roving it every post.
> 
> The actual range was 6-10.   You posted as if the report said ten generations ago but it just as likely been 6 generations ago or 1/64th.
> 
> Warren did not specify the percent, just that there was.  The report fit with what she said.
Click to expand...

Then why did she apologize to the Cherokee Nation?

Elizabeth Warren apologizes to Native Americans, again


----------



## RealDave

JGalt said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they love a fat assed wealthy white guy making  of people with Native American ancestry by calling them Pocahontas.  Trump has done nothing for Native Americans.  Republicans got caught trying to keep them from voting.    Climate change is ravaging Native Americans in Alaska & Trump calls it a hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By making fun of Warren's ancestry & using the term "Pocahontas".
> 
> Next time you are around some Native Americans, go up & call any woman "Pocahontas". & see how that works for you.
> 
> Warren was proud of here heritaj=ge but never profited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Sen. Warren did profit from her Squaw Status claims.
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Her real heritage is that of a rich white Bostonian Broad.   She should be who she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's pretty damning when even CNN knows that she was lying about her ancestry...
> 
> Elizabeth Warren's Native American problem just got even worse - CNNPolitics
Click to expand...

  What was the lie?  When did she claim to have more ancestry than she has?


----------



## daveman

RealDave said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speculation fallacist gonna keep on speculatin'.  Using made-up fantasy crapola that never happened as if it were fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Made-up fantasy crapola?  Oh, you mean like Warren's claim of Native American ancestry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She took a DNA test that showed ancestry 6-8 generations ago.
> 
> Where the fuck have you been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the average American who doesn't claim NA ancestry has more NA DNA than she does.  She'd have a better claim if she'd leaned against a cigar store Indian when she was a little girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does make any difference how much..
> 
> She said she had NA ancestry & she did.
Click to expand...

Not enough to satisfy the Cherokee.


----------



## Polishprince

RealDave said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they love a fat assed wealthy white guy making  of people with Native American ancestry by calling them Pocahontas.  Trump has done nothing for Native Americans.  Republicans got caught trying to keep them from voting.    Climate change is ravaging Native Americans in Alaska & Trump calls it a hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By making fun of Warren's ancestry & using the term "Pocahontas".
> 
> Next time you are around some Native Americans, go up & call any woman "Pocahontas". & see how that works for you.
> 
> Warren was proud of here heritaj=ge but never profited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Sen. Warren did profit from her Squaw Status claims.
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Her real heritage is that of a rich white Bostonian Broad.   She should be who she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here employers deny it had any effect.
> 
> Do you think a person can just claim a certain heritage & they get shit?   They don't need to prove it?
> 
> maybe I could sign up my business as minority owned & claim to be 1/4th Japaneese.  Do you think I could get away with it.
Click to expand...



Harvard's people have not testified under oath about this at all.

They have casually denied it, but not under interrogation and not under oath.


----------



## RealDave

daveman said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speculation fallacist gonna keep on speculatin'.  Using made-up fantasy crapola that never happened as if it were fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Made-up fantasy crapola?  Oh, you mean like Warren's claim of Native American ancestry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She took a DNA test that showed ancestry 6-8 generations ago.
> 
> Where the fuck have you been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1/1,024%. Where the fuck have you been?
> 
> Oh, I know. Nevermind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you assfucks are dumber than shit, but when you are given a range, it does not automatically mean the  last number of that range.
> 
> You used it because you are a dishonest fucking Trumpette.  Dumber than shit & p[roving it every post.
> 
> The actual range was 6-10.   You posted as if the report said ten generations ago but it just as likely been 6 generations ago or 1/64th.
> 
> Warren did not specify the percent, just that there was.  The report fit with what she said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why did she apologize to the Cherokee Nation?
> 
> Elizabeth Warren apologizes to Native Americans, again
Click to expand...

  They did not approve of the teat & the way NA ancestry was being treated.  

Do you people ever follow the real news or do you just suckle off the Fox News teat.


----------



## JGalt

RealDave said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they love a fat assed wealthy white guy making  of people with Native American ancestry by calling them Pocahontas.  Trump has done nothing for Native Americans.  Republicans got caught trying to keep them from voting.    Climate change is ravaging Native Americans in Alaska & Trump calls it a hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By making fun of Warren's ancestry & using the term "Pocahontas".
> 
> Next time you are around some Native Americans, go up & call any woman "Pocahontas". & see how that works for you.
> 
> Warren was proud of here heritaj=ge but never profited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Sen. Warren did profit from her Squaw Status claims.
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Her real heritage is that of a rich white Bostonian Broad.   She should be who she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here employers deny it had any effect.
> 
> Do you think a person can just claim a certain heritage & they get shit?   They don't need to prove it?
> 
> maybe I could sign up my business as minority owned & claim to be 1/4th Japaneese.  Do you think I could get away with it.
Click to expand...


Of course any assfuck off the street can claim a certain heritage, and you looney leftards will eat it up like spilled fuck.. How about that stupid twat Rachel Dolezal, former NAACP president who claimed she was "black."

Gawd, you people are so stupid that you shouldn't be allowed to breed. 

Rachel Dolezal - Wikipedia


----------



## RealDave

Polishprince said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> 
> 
> By making fun of Warren's ancestry & using the term "Pocahontas".
> 
> Next time you are around some Native Americans, go up & call any woman "Pocahontas". & see how that works for you.
> 
> Warren was proud of here heritaj=ge but never profited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Sen. Warren did profit from her Squaw Status claims.
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Her real heritage is that of a rich white Bostonian Broad.   She should be who she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here employers deny it had any effect.
> 
> Do you think a person can just claim a certain heritage & they get shit?   They don't need to prove it?
> 
> maybe I could sign up my business as minority owned & claim to be 1/4th Japaneese.  Do you think I could get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Harvard's people have not testified under oath about this at all.
> 
> They have casually denied it, but not under interrogation and not under oath.
Click to expand...



Oath?  That's some funny chit.

I


----------



## Polishprince

Pogo said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they love a fat assed wealthy white guy making  of people with Native American ancestry by calling them Pocahontas.  Trump has done nothing for Native Americans.  Republicans got caught trying to keep them from voting.    Climate change is ravaging Native Americans in Alaska & Trump calls it a hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By making fun of Warren's ancestry & using the term "Pocahontas".
> 
> Next time you are around some Native Americans, go up & call any woman "Pocahontas". & see how that works for you.
> 
> Warren was proud of here heritaj=ge but never profited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Sen. Warren did profit from her Squaw Status claims.
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Her real heritage is that of a rich white Bostonian Broad.   She should be who she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU DON'T PROVE A NEGATIVE *DUMBASS*.
> 
> Burden of proof is on the *asserter*.  ALWAYS.  *That would be you*, Stupid.  Right here:
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's ***YOUR*** fucking job to prove that, not anybody else's to disprove.
> 
> Holy SHIT you're fucking brainless enough to resurrect the stereotypes about Polish people.
Click to expand...



Warren expected Kavanaugh to prove his innocence in the case of an alleged gang rape 35 years ago in Montgomery County.   And then voted to ruin his life and family when he didn't do it to her satisfaction.

All I'm saying is to hold Warren to the same standard she holds others to.


----------



## Pogo

Polishprince said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> 
> 
> By making fun of Warren's ancestry & using the term "Pocahontas".
> 
> Next time you are around some Native Americans, go up & call any woman "Pocahontas". & see how that works for you.
> 
> Warren was proud of here heritaj=ge but never profited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Sen. Warren did profit from her Squaw Status claims.
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Her real heritage is that of a rich white Bostonian Broad.   She should be who she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU DON'T PROVE A NEGATIVE *DUMBASS*.
> 
> Burden of proof is on the *asserter*.  ALWAYS.  *That would be you*, Stupid.  Right here:
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's ***YOUR*** fucking job to prove that, not anybody else's to disprove.
> 
> Holy SHIT you're fucking brainless enough to resurrect the stereotypes about Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Warren expected Kavanaugh to prove his innocence in the case of an alleged gang rape 35 years ago in Montgomery County.   And then voted to ruin his life and family when he didn't do it to her satisfaction.
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## RealDave

JGalt said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> 
> 
> By making fun of Warren's ancestry & using the term "Pocahontas".
> 
> Next time you are around some Native Americans, go up & call any woman "Pocahontas". & see how that works for you.
> 
> Warren was proud of here heritaj=ge but never profited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Sen. Warren did profit from her Squaw Status claims.
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Her real heritage is that of a rich white Bostonian Broad.   She should be who she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here employers deny it had any effect.
> 
> Do you think a person can just claim a certain heritage & they get shit?   They don't need to prove it?
> 
> maybe I could sign up my business as minority owned & claim to be 1/4th Japaneese.  Do you think I could get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course any assfuck off the street can claim a certain heritage, and you looney leftards will eat it up like spilled fuck.. How about that stupid twat Rachel Dolezal, former NAACP president who claimed she was "black."
> 
> Gawd, you people are so stupid that you shouldn't be allowed to breed.
> 
> Rachel Dolezal - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Warren proved it & shoved Trump's lie down his fat throat.

Who cares about Dolezal.  Has nothing to do with Warren.

Trump claims to be a stable genius.  Where the fuck is his proof?


----------



## Pogo

JGalt said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> 
> 
> By making fun of Warren's ancestry & using the term "Pocahontas".
> 
> Next time you are around some Native Americans, go up & call any woman "Pocahontas". & see how that works for you.
> 
> Warren was proud of here heritaj=ge but never profited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Sen. Warren did profit from her Squaw Status claims.
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Her real heritage is that of a rich white Bostonian Broad.   She should be who she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here employers deny it had any effect.
> 
> Do you think a person can just claim a certain heritage & they get shit?   They don't need to prove it?
> 
> maybe I could sign up my business as minority owned & claim to be 1/4th Japaneese.  Do you think I could get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course any assfuck off the street can claim a certain heritage, and you looney leftards will eat it up like spilled fuck.. How about that stupid twat Rachel Dolezal, former NAACP president who claimed she was "black."
> 
> Gawd, you people are so stupid that you shouldn't be allowed to breed.
> 
> Rachel Dolezal - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


"Quick!  Change the subject!  Commence Pogo's Law!  Schnell!"


----------



## Polishprince

Pogo said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> By making fun of Warren's ancestry & using the term "Pocahontas".
> 
> Next time you are around some Native Americans, go up & call any woman "Pocahontas". & see how that works for you.
> 
> Warren was proud of here heritaj=ge but never profited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Sen. Warren did profit from her Squaw Status claims.
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Her real heritage is that of a rich white Bostonian Broad.   She should be who she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU DON'T PROVE A NEGATIVE *DUMBASS*.
> 
> Burden of proof is on the *asserter*.  ALWAYS.  *That would be you*, Stupid.  Right here:
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's ***YOUR*** fucking job to prove that, not anybody else's to disprove.
> 
> Holy SHIT you're fucking brainless enough to resurrect the stereotypes about Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Warren expected Kavanaugh to prove his innocence in the case of an alleged gang rape 35 years ago in Montgomery County.   And then voted to ruin his life and family when he didn't do it to her satisfaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...



Mrs. Warren's vote against Kavanaugh , an obviously qualified individual is well known.


----------



## daveman

RealDave said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made-up fantasy crapola?  Oh, you mean like Warren's claim of Native American ancestry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She took a DNA test that showed ancestry 6-8 generations ago.
> 
> Where the fuck have you been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1/1,024%. Where the fuck have you been?
> 
> Oh, I know. Nevermind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you assfucks are dumber than shit, but when you are given a range, it does not automatically mean the  last number of that range.
> 
> You used it because you are a dishonest fucking Trumpette.  Dumber than shit & p[roving it every post.
> 
> The actual range was 6-10.   You posted as if the report said ten generations ago but it just as likely been 6 generations ago or 1/64th.
> 
> Warren did not specify the percent, just that there was.  The report fit with what she said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why did she apologize to the Cherokee Nation?
> 
> Elizabeth Warren apologizes to Native Americans, again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did not approve of the teat & the way NA ancestry was being treated.
> 
> Do you people ever follow the real news or do you just suckle off the Fox News teat.
Click to expand...

Oh, look -- yet another white liberal trying to dictate what minorities believe.


----------



## Pogo

Polishprince said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> 
> 
> By making fun of Warren's ancestry & using the term "Pocahontas".
> 
> Next time you are around some Native Americans, go up & call any woman "Pocahontas". & see how that works for you.
> 
> Warren was proud of here heritaj=ge but never profited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Sen. Warren did profit from her Squaw Status claims.
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Her real heritage is that of a rich white Bostonian Broad.   She should be who she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here employers deny it had any effect.
> 
> Do you think a person can just claim a certain heritage & they get shit?   They don't need to prove it?
> 
> maybe I could sign up my business as minority owned & claim to be 1/4th Japaneese.  Do you think I could get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Harvard's people have not testified under oath about this at all.
> 
> They have casually denied it, but not under interrogation and not under oath.
Click to expand...


When the fuck have you ever seen a reporter do an interview "under oath"?

What the fuck is the "crime" here, Dumbass?


----------



## daveman

Polishprince said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> 
> 
> By making fun of Warren's ancestry & using the term "Pocahontas".
> 
> Next time you are around some Native Americans, go up & call any woman "Pocahontas". & see how that works for you.
> 
> Warren was proud of here heritaj=ge but never profited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Sen. Warren did profit from her Squaw Status claims.
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Her real heritage is that of a rich white Bostonian Broad.   She should be who she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU DON'T PROVE A NEGATIVE *DUMBASS*.
> 
> Burden of proof is on the *asserter*.  ALWAYS.  *That would be you*, Stupid.  Right here:
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's ***YOUR*** fucking job to prove that, not anybody else's to disprove.
> 
> Holy SHIT you're fucking brainless enough to resurrect the stereotypes about Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Warren expected Kavanaugh to prove his innocence in the case of an alleged gang rape 35 years ago in Montgomery County.   And then voted to ruin his life and family when he didn't do it to her satisfaction.
> 
> All I'm saying is to hold Warren to the same standard she holds others to.
Click to expand...

Liberals operate on double standards.  They will forgive their own anything.


----------



## Pogo

Polishprince said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Sen. Warren did profit from her Squaw Status claims.
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Her real heritage is that of a rich white Bostonian Broad.   She should be who she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU DON'T PROVE A NEGATIVE *DUMBASS*.
> 
> Burden of proof is on the *asserter*.  ALWAYS.  *That would be you*, Stupid.  Right here:
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's ***YOUR*** fucking job to prove that, not anybody else's to disprove.
> 
> Holy SHIT you're fucking brainless enough to resurrect the stereotypes about Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Warren expected Kavanaugh to prove his innocence in the case of an alleged gang rape 35 years ago in Montgomery County.   And then voted to ruin his life and family when he didn't do it to her satisfaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Warren's vote against Kavanaugh , an obviously qualified individual is well known.
Click to expand...


Votes are public record.  Any vote can be looked up.

What you're running away from though is this:



> expected Kavanaugh to prove his innocence in the case of an alleged gang rape 35 years ago in Montgomery County. And then voted to ruin his life and family



Still waiting.

Or perhaps elves posted that under your name, is that it?  Gnomes?


----------



## RealDave

Polishprince said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> 
> 
> By making fun of Warren's ancestry & using the term "Pocahontas".
> 
> Next time you are around some Native Americans, go up & call any woman "Pocahontas". & see how that works for you.
> 
> Warren was proud of here heritaj=ge but never profited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Sen. Warren did profit from her Squaw Status claims.
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Her real heritage is that of a rich white Bostonian Broad.   She should be who she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU DON'T PROVE A NEGATIVE *DUMBASS*.
> 
> Burden of proof is on the *asserter*.  ALWAYS.  *That would be you*, Stupid.  Right here:
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's ***YOUR*** fucking job to prove that, not anybody else's to disprove.
> 
> Holy SHIT you're fucking brainless enough to resurrect the stereotypes about Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Warren expected Kavanaugh to prove his innocence in the case of an alleged gang rape 35 years ago in Montgomery County.   And then voted to ruin his life and family when he didn't do it to her satisfaction.
> 
> All I'm saying is to hold Warren to the same standard she holds others to.
Click to expand...


Kavanaugh was accused of a crime.  The victim told her story.  

Warren believed the woman over a crying lunatic screamer who likes beer.

Warren proved it whren Harvard denied it.


----------



## JGalt

Pogo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> By making fun of Warren's ancestry & using the term "Pocahontas".
> 
> Next time you are around some Native Americans, go up & call any woman "Pocahontas". & see how that works for you.
> 
> Warren was proud of here heritaj=ge but never profited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Sen. Warren did profit from her Squaw Status claims.
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Her real heritage is that of a rich white Bostonian Broad.   She should be who she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here employers deny it had any effect.
> 
> Do you think a person can just claim a certain heritage & they get shit?   They don't need to prove it?
> 
> maybe I could sign up my business as minority owned & claim to be 1/4th Japaneese.  Do you think I could get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course any assfuck off the street can claim a certain heritage, and you looney leftards will eat it up like spilled fuck.. How about that stupid twat Rachel Dolezal, former NAACP president who claimed she was "black."
> 
> Gawd, you people are so stupid that you shouldn't be allowed to breed.
> 
> Rachel Dolezal - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Quick!  Change the subject!  Commence Pogo's Law!  Schnell!"
Click to expand...


Nobody "changed the subject", you stupid gash. I was responding to assfuck Dave's claim of "Do you think a person can just claim a certain heritage & they get shit? They don't need to prove it?"

Try to keep up. Otherwise, GTFO.


----------



## RealDave

daveman said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> By making fun of Warren's ancestry & using the term "Pocahontas".
> 
> Next time you are around some Native Americans, go up & call any woman "Pocahontas". & see how that works for you.
> 
> Warren was proud of here heritaj=ge but never profited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Sen. Warren did profit from her Squaw Status claims.
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Her real heritage is that of a rich white Bostonian Broad.   She should be who she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU DON'T PROVE A NEGATIVE *DUMBASS*.
> 
> Burden of proof is on the *asserter*.  ALWAYS.  *That would be you*, Stupid.  Right here:
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's ***YOUR*** fucking job to prove that, not anybody else's to disprove.
> 
> Holy SHIT you're fucking brainless enough to resurrect the stereotypes about Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Warren expected Kavanaugh to prove his innocence in the case of an alleged gang rape 35 years ago in Montgomery County.   And then voted to ruin his life and family when he didn't do it to her satisfaction.
> 
> All I'm saying is to hold Warren to the same standard she holds others to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals operate on double standards.  They will forgive their own anything.
Click to expand...


Trumpettes operate on lies & dishonesty.


----------



## JGalt

RealDave said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> By making fun of Warren's ancestry & using the term "Pocahontas".
> 
> Next time you are around some Native Americans, go up & call any woman "Pocahontas". & see how that works for you.
> 
> Warren was proud of here heritaj=ge but never profited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Sen. Warren did profit from her Squaw Status claims.
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Her real heritage is that of a rich white Bostonian Broad.   She should be who she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU DON'T PROVE A NEGATIVE *DUMBASS*.
> 
> Burden of proof is on the *asserter*.  ALWAYS.  *That would be you*, Stupid.  Right here:
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's ***YOUR*** fucking job to prove that, not anybody else's to disprove.
> 
> Holy SHIT you're fucking brainless enough to resurrect the stereotypes about Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Warren expected Kavanaugh to prove his innocence in the case of an alleged gang rape 35 years ago in Montgomery County.   And then voted to ruin his life and family when he didn't do it to her satisfaction.
> 
> All I'm saying is to hold Warren to the same standard she holds others to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kavanaugh was accused of a crime.  The victim told her story.
> 
> Warren believed the woman over a crying lunatic screamer who likes beer.
> 
> Warren proved it whren Harvard denied it.
Click to expand...


You're a dishonest liar. She was not a "victim" of anything Kavanaugh did. She was a liar like yourself, assfuck.

Otherwise he wouldn't be sitting on the bench right now.


----------



## RealDave

JGalt said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> 
> 
> By making fun of Warren's ancestry & using the term "Pocahontas".
> 
> Next time you are around some Native Americans, go up & call any woman "Pocahontas". & see how that works for you.
> 
> Warren was proud of here heritaj=ge but never profited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Sen. Warren did profit from her Squaw Status claims.
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Her real heritage is that of a rich white Bostonian Broad.   She should be who she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here employers deny it had any effect.
> 
> Do you think a person can just claim a certain heritage & they get shit?   They don't need to prove it?
> 
> maybe I could sign up my business as minority owned & claim to be 1/4th Japaneese.  Do you think I could get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course any assfuck off the street can claim a certain heritage, and you looney leftards will eat it up like spilled fuck.. How about that stupid twat Rachel Dolezal, former NAACP president who claimed she was "black."
> 
> Gawd, you people are so stupid that you shouldn't be allowed to breed.
> 
> Rachel Dolezal - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

   Not talking about on the street.  I am talking about applying for some benefit for one's heritage.


----------



## Polishprince

Pogo said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> By making fun of Warren's ancestry & using the term "Pocahontas".
> 
> Next time you are around some Native Americans, go up & call any woman "Pocahontas". & see how that works for you.
> 
> Warren was proud of here heritaj=ge but never profited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Sen. Warren did profit from her Squaw Status claims.
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Her real heritage is that of a rich white Bostonian Broad.   She should be who she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here employers deny it had any effect.
> 
> Do you think a person can just claim a certain heritage & they get shit?   They don't need to prove it?
> 
> maybe I could sign up my business as minority owned & claim to be 1/4th Japaneese.  Do you think I could get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Harvard's people have not testified under oath about this at all.
> 
> They have casually denied it, but not under interrogation and not under oath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the fuck have you ever seen a reporter do an interview "under oath"?
> 
> What the fuck is the "crime" here, Dumbass?
Click to expand...



The crime is Fraud.

Stealing a job reserved for a squaw needed the wampum to feed her papoose, when she is actually just a rich white broad.


----------



## RealDave

JGalt said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Sen. Warren did profit from her Squaw Status claims.
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Her real heritage is that of a rich white Bostonian Broad.   She should be who she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU DON'T PROVE A NEGATIVE *DUMBASS*.
> 
> Burden of proof is on the *asserter*.  ALWAYS.  *That would be you*, Stupid.  Right here:
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's ***YOUR*** fucking job to prove that, not anybody else's to disprove.
> 
> Holy SHIT you're fucking brainless enough to resurrect the stereotypes about Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Warren expected Kavanaugh to prove his innocence in the case of an alleged gang rape 35 years ago in Montgomery County.   And then voted to ruin his life and family when he didn't do it to her satisfaction.
> 
> All I'm saying is to hold Warren to the same standard she holds others to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kavanaugh was accused of a crime.  The victim told her story.
> 
> Warren believed the woman over a crying lunatic screamer who likes beer.
> 
> Warren proved it whren Harvard denied it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a dishonest liar. She was not a "victim" of anything Kavanaugh did. She was a liar.
> 
> Otherwise he wouldn't be sitting on the bench right now.
Click to expand...

 
She said he did.  He said he didn't.

There is no proof.

He is on the bench because Republicans  love rapists & women abusers.  You elected Trump.


----------



## JGalt

RealDave said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> By making fun of Warren's ancestry & using the term "Pocahontas".
> 
> Next time you are around some Native Americans, go up & call any woman "Pocahontas". & see how that works for you.
> 
> Warren was proud of here heritaj=ge but never profited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Sen. Warren did profit from her Squaw Status claims.
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Her real heritage is that of a rich white Bostonian Broad.   She should be who she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here employers deny it had any effect.
> 
> Do you think a person can just claim a certain heritage & they get shit?   They don't need to prove it?
> 
> maybe I could sign up my business as minority owned & claim to be 1/4th Japaneese.  Do you think I could get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course any assfuck off the street can claim a certain heritage, and you looney leftards will eat it up like spilled fuck.. How about that stupid twat Rachel Dolezal, former NAACP president who claimed she was "black."
> 
> Gawd, you people are so stupid that you shouldn't be allowed to breed.
> 
> Rachel Dolezal - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not talking about on the street.  I am talking about applying for some benefit for one's heritage.
Click to expand...


How is being the president of the NAACP not a "benefit", especially when you're a white liberal in blackface?


----------



## RealDave

Polishprince said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Sen. Warren did profit from her Squaw Status claims.
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Her real heritage is that of a rich white Bostonian Broad.   She should be who she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here employers deny it had any effect.
> 
> Do you think a person can just claim a certain heritage & they get shit?   They don't need to prove it?
> 
> maybe I could sign up my business as minority owned & claim to be 1/4th Japaneese.  Do you think I could get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Harvard's people have not testified under oath about this at all.
> 
> They have casually denied it, but not under interrogation and not under oath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the fuck have you ever seen a reporter do an interview "under oath"?
> 
> What the fuck is the "crime" here, Dumbass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The crime is Fraud.
> 
> Stealing a job reserved for a squaw needed the wampum to feed her papoose, when she is actually just a rich white broad.
Click to expand...

 What job was that?   The colleges where she worked said it was not a factor.

Your bigotry toward Native Americans is noted.


----------



## RealDave

JGalt said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Sen. Warren did profit from her Squaw Status claims.
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Her real heritage is that of a rich white Bostonian Broad.   She should be who she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here employers deny it had any effect.
> 
> Do you think a person can just claim a certain heritage & they get shit?   They don't need to prove it?
> 
> maybe I could sign up my business as minority owned & claim to be 1/4th Japaneese.  Do you think I could get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course any assfuck off the street can claim a certain heritage, and you looney leftards will eat it up like spilled fuck.. How about that stupid twat Rachel Dolezal, former NAACP president who claimed she was "black."
> 
> Gawd, you people are so stupid that you shouldn't be allowed to breed.
> 
> Rachel Dolezal - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not talking about on the street.  I am talking about applying for some benefit for one's heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is being the president of the NAACP not a "benefit", especially when you're a white liberal in blackface?
Click to expand...

  Not talking about Dolezal.  She was wrong & she committed any fraud should be punished.


----------



## Polishprince

RealDave said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Here employers deny it had any effect.
> 
> Do you think a person can just claim a certain heritage & they get shit?   They don't need to prove it?
> 
> maybe I could sign up my business as minority owned & claim to be 1/4th Japaneese.  Do you think I could get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Harvard's people have not testified under oath about this at all.
> 
> They have casually denied it, but not under interrogation and not under oath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the fuck have you ever seen a reporter do an interview "under oath"?
> 
> What the fuck is the "crime" here, Dumbass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The crime is Fraud.
> 
> Stealing a job reserved for a squaw needed the wampum to feed her papoose, when she is actually just a rich white broad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What job was that?   The colleges where she worked said it was not a factor.
> 
> Your bigotry toward Native Americans is noted.
Click to expand...



Of course the colleges said it wasn't a factor.

People, particularly the hoity toity Liberal Elite don't like to admit they were fooled.

But bring them to Washington, put them under oath, and believe me , the story will change.


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they love a fat assed wealthy white guy making  of people with Native American ancestry by calling them Pocahontas.  Trump has done nothing for Native Americans.  Republicans got caught trying to keep them from voting.    Climate change is ravaging Native Americans in Alaska & Trump calls it a hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By making fun of Warren's ancestry & using the term "Pocahontas".
> 
> Next time you are around some Native Americans, go up & call any woman "Pocahontas". & see how that works for you.
> 
> Warren was proud of here heritaj=ge but never profited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Sen. Warren did profit from her Squaw Status claims.
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Her real heritage is that of a rich white Bostonian Broad.   She should be who she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here employers deny it had any effect.
> 
> Do you think a person can just claim a certain heritage & they get shit?   They don't need to prove it?
> 
> maybe I could sign up my business as minority owned & claim to be 1/4th Japaneese.  Do you think I could get away with it.
Click to expand...


Hell no.   Your to stupid.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo

JGalt said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Sen. Warren did profit from her Squaw Status claims.
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Her real heritage is that of a rich white Bostonian Broad.   She should be who she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here employers deny it had any effect.
> 
> Do you think a person can just claim a certain heritage & they get shit?   They don't need to prove it?
> 
> maybe I could sign up my business as minority owned & claim to be 1/4th Japaneese.  Do you think I could get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course any assfuck off the street can claim a certain heritage, and you looney leftards will eat it up like spilled fuck.. How about that stupid twat Rachel Dolezal, former NAACP president who claimed she was "black."
> 
> Gawd, you people are so stupid that you shouldn't be allowed to breed.
> 
> Rachel Dolezal - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not talking about on the street.  I am talking about applying for some benefit for one's heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is being the president of the NAACP not a "benefit", especially when you're a white liberal in blackface?
Click to expand...


Walter White was the Executive Director of the NAACP from 1929 to 1955:






​And?


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made-up fantasy crapola?  Oh, you mean like Warren's claim of Native American ancestry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She took a DNA test that showed ancestry 6-8 generations ago.
> 
> Where the fuck have you been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1/1,024%. Where the fuck have you been?
> 
> Oh, I know. Nevermind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you assfucks are dumber than shit, but when you are given a range, it does not automatically mean the  last number of that range.
> 
> You used it because you are a dishonest fucking Trumpette.  Dumber than shit & p[roving it every post.
> 
> The actual range was 6-10.   You posted as if the report said ten generations ago but it just as likely been 6 generations ago or 1/64th.
> 
> Warren did not specify the percent, just that there was.  The report fit with what she said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why did she apologize to the Cherokee Nation?
> 
> Elizabeth Warren apologizes to Native Americans, again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did not approve of the teat & the way NA ancestry was being treated.
> 
> Do you people ever follow the real news or do you just suckle off the Fox News teat.
Click to expand...


Obviously you follow the fake news.   The feed you lies and you believe.  Your just another brainwashed libtard puppet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo

Polishprince said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here employers deny it had any effect.
> 
> Do you think a person can just claim a certain heritage & they get shit?   They don't need to prove it?
> 
> maybe I could sign up my business as minority owned & claim to be 1/4th Japaneese.  Do you think I could get away with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvard's people have not testified under oath about this at all.
> 
> They have casually denied it, but not under interrogation and not under oath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the fuck have you ever seen a reporter do an interview "under oath"?
> 
> What the fuck is the "crime" here, Dumbass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The crime is Fraud.
> 
> Stealing a job reserved for a squaw needed the wampum to feed her papoose, when she is actually just a rich white broad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What job was that?   The colleges where she worked said it was not a factor.
> 
> Your bigotry toward Native Americans is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the colleges said it wasn't a factor.
> 
> People, particularly the hoity toity Liberal Elite don't like to admit they were fooled.
> 
> But bring them to Washington, put them under oath, and believe me , the story will change.
Click to expand...


Sooooooo what you're saying is "ask the employers" and when the employers say "no" you're ready to say "of course they're going to say no. If they don't say what I want them to say, they're lying.  Even though I wasn't there, I know better".

FUCK outta here, wanker.  Back to Ignore you go, leaving a complete mystery as to why you ever came off.


----------



## elongobardi

JGalt said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> 
> 
> By making fun of Warren's ancestry & using the term "Pocahontas".
> 
> Next time you are around some Native Americans, go up & call any woman "Pocahontas". & see how that works for you.
> 
> Warren was proud of here heritaj=ge but never profited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Sen. Warren did profit from her Squaw Status claims.
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Her real heritage is that of a rich white Bostonian Broad.   She should be who she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here employers deny it had any effect.
> 
> Do you think a person can just claim a certain heritage & they get shit?   They don't need to prove it?
> 
> maybe I could sign up my business as minority owned & claim to be 1/4th Japaneese.  Do you think I could get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course any assfuck off the street can claim a certain heritage, and you looney leftards will eat it up like spilled fuck.. How about that stupid twat Rachel Dolezal, former NAACP president who claimed she was "black."
> 
> Gawd, you people are so stupid that you shouldn't be allowed to breed.
> 
> Rachel Dolezal - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


RealDave is the poster boy for birth control


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> By making fun of Warren's ancestry & using the term "Pocahontas".
> 
> Next time you are around some Native Americans, go up & call any woman "Pocahontas". & see how that works for you.
> 
> Warren was proud of here heritaj=ge but never profited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Sen. Warren did profit from her Squaw Status claims.
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Her real heritage is that of a rich white Bostonian Broad.   She should be who she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here employers deny it had any effect.
> 
> Do you think a person can just claim a certain heritage & they get shit?   They don't need to prove it?
> 
> maybe I could sign up my business as minority owned & claim to be 1/4th Japaneese.  Do you think I could get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course any assfuck off the street can claim a certain heritage, and you looney leftards will eat it up like spilled fuck.. How about that stupid twat Rachel Dolezal, former NAACP president who claimed she was "black."
> 
> Gawd, you people are so stupid that you shouldn't be allowed to breed.
> 
> Rachel Dolezal - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Warren proved it & shoved Trump's lie down his fat throat.
> 
> Who cares about Dolezal.  Has nothing to do with Warren.
> 
> Trump claims to be a stable genius.  Where the fuck is his proof?
Click to expand...


He has been proving it for years.   You libtards are too focused on trashing him to see what he has accomplished.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> By making fun of Warren's ancestry & using the term "Pocahontas".
> 
> Next time you are around some Native Americans, go up & call any woman "Pocahontas". & see how that works for you.
> 
> Warren was proud of here heritaj=ge but never profited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Sen. Warren did profit from her Squaw Status claims.
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Her real heritage is that of a rich white Bostonian Broad.   She should be who she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU DON'T PROVE A NEGATIVE *DUMBASS*.
> 
> Burden of proof is on the *asserter*.  ALWAYS.  *That would be you*, Stupid.  Right here:
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's ***YOUR*** fucking job to prove that, not anybody else's to disprove.
> 
> Holy SHIT you're fucking brainless enough to resurrect the stereotypes about Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Warren expected Kavanaugh to prove his innocence in the case of an alleged gang rape 35 years ago in Montgomery County.   And then voted to ruin his life and family when he didn't do it to her satisfaction.
> 
> All I'm saying is to hold Warren to the same standard she holds others to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kavanaugh was accused of a crime.  The victim told her story.
> 
> Warren believed the woman over a crying lunatic screamer who likes beer.
> 
> Warren proved it whren Harvard denied it.
Click to expand...


Your a lying sack of shit.  A lady comes out 35 years later with a bullshit story.   What a joke.   Warren will be out of Th e race soon anyway.   She’s a has been.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polishprince

Pogo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Here employers deny it had any effect.
> 
> Do you think a person can just claim a certain heritage & they get shit?   They don't need to prove it?
> 
> maybe I could sign up my business as minority owned & claim to be 1/4th Japaneese.  Do you think I could get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course any assfuck off the street can claim a certain heritage, and you looney leftards will eat it up like spilled fuck.. How about that stupid twat Rachel Dolezal, former NAACP president who claimed she was "black."
> 
> Gawd, you people are so stupid that you shouldn't be allowed to breed.
> 
> Rachel Dolezal - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not talking about on the street.  I am talking about applying for some benefit for one's heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is being the president of the NAACP not a "benefit", especially when you're a white liberal in blackface?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Walter White was the Executive Director of the NAACP from 1929 to 1955:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​And?
Click to expand...



Walter White was a black man, he wasn't a honky in black face.


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Sen. Warren did profit from her Squaw Status claims.
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Her real heritage is that of a rich white Bostonian Broad.   She should be who she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU DON'T PROVE A NEGATIVE *DUMBASS*.
> 
> Burden of proof is on the *asserter*.  ALWAYS.  *That would be you*, Stupid.  Right here:
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's ***YOUR*** fucking job to prove that, not anybody else's to disprove.
> 
> Holy SHIT you're fucking brainless enough to resurrect the stereotypes about Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Warren expected Kavanaugh to prove his innocence in the case of an alleged gang rape 35 years ago in Montgomery County.   And then voted to ruin his life and family when he didn't do it to her satisfaction.
> 
> All I'm saying is to hold Warren to the same standard she holds others to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals operate on double standards.  They will forgive their own anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumpettes operate on lies & dishonesty.
Click to expand...


Coming from a libtard that’s funny.    That’s the whole Democratic platform.    Lies and criminals.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JGalt

Polishprince said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here employers deny it had any effect.
> 
> Do you think a person can just claim a certain heritage & they get shit?   They don't need to prove it?
> 
> maybe I could sign up my business as minority owned & claim to be 1/4th Japaneese.  Do you think I could get away with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course any assfuck off the street can claim a certain heritage, and you looney leftards will eat it up like spilled fuck.. How about that stupid twat Rachel Dolezal, former NAACP president who claimed she was "black."
> 
> Gawd, you people are so stupid that you shouldn't be allowed to breed.
> 
> Rachel Dolezal - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not talking about on the street.  I am talking about applying for some benefit for one's heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is being the president of the NAACP not a "benefit", especially when you're a white liberal in blackface?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Walter White was the Executive Director of the NAACP from 1929 to 1955:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Walter White was a black man, he wasn't a honky in black face.
Click to expand...


That he was..

"White was the fourth of seven children born in Atlanta to George W. White (b. 1857) and Madeline Harrison White (b. 1863). Members of the new black elite, also called the Talented Tenth, George and Madeline - both born into slavery - ensured that Walter and each of their children got an education."

Walter Francis White - Wikipedia


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU DON'T PROVE A NEGATIVE *DUMBASS*.
> 
> Burden of proof is on the *asserter*.  ALWAYS.  *That would be you*, Stupid.  Right here:
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's ***YOUR*** fucking job to prove that, not anybody else's to disprove.
> 
> Holy SHIT you're fucking brainless enough to resurrect the stereotypes about Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Warren expected Kavanaugh to prove his innocence in the case of an alleged gang rape 35 years ago in Montgomery County.   And then voted to ruin his life and family when he didn't do it to her satisfaction.
> 
> All I'm saying is to hold Warren to the same standard she holds others to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kavanaugh was accused of a crime.  The victim told her story.
> 
> Warren believed the woman over a crying lunatic screamer who likes beer.
> 
> Warren proved it whren Harvard denied it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a dishonest liar. She was not a "victim" of anything Kavanaugh did. She was a liar.
> 
> Otherwise he wouldn't be sitting on the bench right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She said he did.  He said he didn't.
> 
> There is no proof.
> 
> He is on the bench because Republicans  love rapists & women abusers.  You elected Trump.
Click to expand...


You get dumber as you go.   Stop sniffing glue.   Everything you are saying describes the Democrats.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Here employers deny it had any effect.
> 
> Do you think a person can just claim a certain heritage & they get shit?   They don't need to prove it?
> 
> maybe I could sign up my business as minority owned & claim to be 1/4th Japaneese.  Do you think I could get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Harvard's people have not testified under oath about this at all.
> 
> They have casually denied it, but not under interrogation and not under oath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the fuck have you ever seen a reporter do an interview "under oath"?
> 
> What the fuck is the "crime" here, Dumbass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The crime is Fraud.
> 
> Stealing a job reserved for a squaw needed the wampum to feed her papoose, when she is actually just a rich white broad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What job was that?   The colleges where she worked said it was not a factor.
> 
> Your bigotry toward Native Americans is noted.
Click to expand...


Yeah and you believe that her being listed a minority didn’t help her.   Your fucking retarded 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaxxyBlues

The more he went on the more it seemed like he was begging and pleading.  Did anyone else notice that?


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Here employers deny it had any effect.
> 
> Do you think a person can just claim a certain heritage & they get shit?   They don't need to prove it?
> 
> maybe I could sign up my business as minority owned & claim to be 1/4th Japaneese.  Do you think I could get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course any assfuck off the street can claim a certain heritage, and you looney leftards will eat it up like spilled fuck.. How about that stupid twat Rachel Dolezal, former NAACP president who claimed she was "black."
> 
> Gawd, you people are so stupid that you shouldn't be allowed to breed.
> 
> Rachel Dolezal - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not talking about on the street.  I am talking about applying for some benefit for one's heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is being the president of the NAACP not a "benefit", especially when you're a white liberal in blackface?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not talking about Dolezal.  She was wrong & she committed any fraud should be punished.
Click to expand...


Yeah it’s ok because she is a liberal     Your a moron


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo

JGalt said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course any assfuck off the street can claim a certain heritage, and you looney leftards will eat it up like spilled fuck.. How about that stupid twat Rachel Dolezal, former NAACP president who claimed she was "black."
> 
> Gawd, you people are so stupid that you shouldn't be allowed to breed.
> 
> Rachel Dolezal - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Not talking about on the street.  I am talking about applying for some benefit for one's heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is being the president of the NAACP not a "benefit", especially when you're a white liberal in blackface?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Walter White was the Executive Director of the NAACP from 1929 to 1955:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Walter White was a black man, he wasn't a honky in black face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That he was..
> 
> "White was the fourth of seven children born in Atlanta to George W. White (b. 1857) and Madeline Harrison White (b. 1863). Members of the new black elite, also called the Talented Tenth, George and Madeline - both born into slavery - ensured that Walter and each of their children got an education."
> 
> Walter Francis White - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


I don't need a link to who he was, dickhead.  Perhaps you did.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Death Angel, post: 23643706 





Death Angel said:


> This is the end of the Democrat Party, and the MSM



NotsoFast Trumptee Dumptee.



“This week, President Trump’s net approval rating has declined to its lowest point of his term, as 58 percent of voters disapprove and 39 percent approve of his performance."

Fifty-one percent of voters support the House voting to impeach Trump, and forty-nine percent would support conviction and removal by the Senate. Fifty percent of voters say that "President Trump abused his power to influence the 2020 election" compared to 35% who say he "was acting within his power as president."


The smarter half of Americans easily recognize that TrumpO abused his power.

POLITICO / Morning Consult Poll: Voter Support for Impeachment Inquiry Remains Stable

now this BREAKING NEWS right now this minute:

TrumpO’s Ukraine operative Lev Parnas failed to disclose to US authorities when he was allowed to go free in bail, that he had received a $1,000,000 from Russian source this past September.

TrumpO’s personal lawyer, Rudy Giuliani,  working with a million dollar Russian paid hoodlum on foreign soil attempting to manufacture dirt on the Bidens and to push a conspiracy theory that The Ukraine, not Russia interfered in the 2016 election.

You have to be as dumb as dumb can be to continue to oppose the impeachment of the orange buffoon.


----------



## Polishprince

NotfooledbyW said:


> View attachment 294395 Death Angel, post: 23643706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the end of the Democrat Party, and the MSM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotsoFast Trumptee Dumptee.
> 
> 
> 
> “This week, President Trump’s net approval rating has declined to its lowest point of his term, as 58 percent of voters disapprove and 39 percent approve of his performance."
> 
> Fifty-one percent of voters support the House voting to impeach Trump, and forty-nine percent would support conviction and removal by the Senate. Fifty percent of voters say that "President Trump abused his power to influence the 2020 election" compared to 35% who say he "was acting within his power as president."
> 
> 
> The smarter half of Americans easily recognize that TrumpO abused his power.
> 
> POLITICO / Morning Consult Poll: Voter Support for Impeachment Inquiry Remains Stable
> 
> now this BREAKING NEWS right now this minute:
> 
> TrumpO’s Ukraine operative Lev Parnas failed to disclose to US authorities when he was allowed to go free in bail, that he had received a $1,000,000 from Russian source this past September.
> 
> TrumpO’s personal lawyer, Rudy Giuliani,  working with a million dollar Russian paid hoodlum on foreign soil attempting to manufacture dirt on the Bidens and to push a conspiracy theory that The Ukraine, not Russia interfered in the 2016 election.
> 
> You have to be as dumb as dumb can be to continue to oppose the impeachment of the orange buffoon.
Click to expand...



Just because Russia is said to have meddled in the 2016 election doesn't mean that Ukraine didn't as well.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Polishprince, post: 23652770 





Polishprince said:


> Just because Russia is said to have meddled in the 2016 election doesn't mean that Ukraine didn't as well.



What would have been Ukraine’s motive to help get a pro-Putin Donald Trump in the White House by hacking into the DNC and releasing the emails?

You do know The Ukraine and Russia are still in a shooting war in the Donbass region?

Think Trumper think!

What you wrote is ridiculous.

Remember this. TrumpO is tied to Rudy. Rudy is tied to Lev Parnas. Rudy and Lev were romping around in Ukraine where one of their projects which was successful was to get  TrumpO's to remove the US Ambassador to Ukraine.

Prosecutors in the Parnas arrest just learned about a previously undisclosed one million dollar withdrawal from an account in Russia that Parnas made last September before his arrest.

Just because TrumpO didn’t touch the Russian money does not mean he didn’t.


----------



## Polishprince

NotfooledbyW said:


> Polishprince, post: 23652770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because Russia is said to have meddled in the 2016 election doesn't mean that Ukraine didn't as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would have been Ukraine’s motive to help get a pro-Putin Donald Trump in the White House by hacking into the DNC and releasing the emails?
> 
> You do know The Ukraine and Russia are still in a shooting war in the Donbass region?
> 
> Think Trumper think!
> 
> What you wrote is ridiculous.
> 
> Remember this. TrumpO is tied to Rudy. Rudy is tied to Lev Parnas. Rudy and Lev were romping around in Ukraine where one of their projects which was successful was to get  TrumpO's to remove the US Ambassador to Ukraine.
> 
> Prosecutors in the Parnas arrest just learned about a previously undisclosed one million dollar withdrawal from an account in Russia that Parnas made last September before his arrest.
> 
> Just because TrumpO didn’t touch the Russian money does not mean he didn’t.
Click to expand...



Ukraine meddled in favor of Mrs. C, not Trump.

As far as Mr. Giuliani is concerned, remember he is a long time trusted friend and associate of Donald J. Trump, and the President trusted him to go to Ukraine and other places to work on his defense against the Witch Hunt as well as deliver messages to various world leaders.    The US Ambassador to Ukraine was unreliable and had a problem with taking instructions for the President.  Giuliani reported back to the President in regards to her performance.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

RealDave said:


> There is due process.  The process is fair.
> Quit your fucking whining.



This young girl has just had her trial and sentence is being carried out.  This due process took
only 5 minutes and didn't even require a non state witness.  Her crime was pointing out Communist party theft.

THIS is the kind of "Due Process" you salivate over and celebrate.
Be careful what you wish for....or you may find yourself facing this same kind of "fair" due process at the hands of the State you're calling "fair" today..


----------



## elongobardi

NotfooledbyW said:


> Polishprince, post: 23652770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because Russia is said to have meddled in the 2016 election doesn't mean that Ukraine didn't as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would have been Ukraine’s motive to help get a pro-Putin Donald Trump in the White House by hacking into the DNC and releasing the emails?
> 
> You do know The Ukraine and Russia are still in a shooting war in the Donbass region?
> 
> Think Trumper think!
> 
> What you wrote is ridiculous.
> 
> Remember this. TrumpO is tied to Rudy. Rudy is tied to Lev Parnas. Rudy and Lev were romping around in Ukraine where one of their projects which was successful was to get  TrumpO's to remove the US Ambassador to Ukraine.
> 
> Prosecutors in the Parnas arrest just learned about a previously undisclosed one million dollar withdrawal from an account in Russia that Parnas made last September before his arrest.
> 
> Just because TrumpO didn’t touch the Russian money does not mean he didn’t.
Click to expand...


How did that investigation work out for you.  Turned up Jack Shit like all of the Demtards bullshit charges.   Just like there impeachment is falling apart.  Nothing but lies and liars.  The Democrats are done.     2020 President Trump wins again and the House goes back to the Republicans.     Your are brainwashed pathetic losers.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erinwltr

elongobardi said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another one of DJTs Repetitive, Dull, Dry Red Meat Nuremberg Rallies.  Proves nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows he has much more support then your Democrat scumbags do.   Don’t be a hater.   Learn to say President Trump as you will be saying it till 2024 asshole.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think the massive rallies are  much of a gauge of who will win.  Fewer people showed up to see hillary but she won the popular vote by several million voters.  Trump rallies cater mostly to  the really low  class   it seems like.  Notice how trump got them to chanting 'lock her up' like a bunch of fools?  Easily trained idiots much like the people hitler got to get behind him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no national popular vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, what were these things that Hillary got nearly 3 million more than Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another lie.   She wishes she got 3 million more popular votes.  Maybe if you count the dead people and illegal aliens to her vote.    It’s ok.  Just learn to say President Trump till 2024.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Nope not a lie.  Been proven over and over again.  Trumpers believe the most ridiculous shit.


----------



## Erinwltr

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Just keep in mind some "polls" (dubious?) show that nearly HALF of Americans favor Impeachment.
> That means nearly HALF of Americans no longer believe in due process and fair process, but rather in Mob Rule.
> 
> No matter how you slice it....that does NOT bode well for America going forward.
> 
> _According to the Monmouth poll – which was released Wednesday – 50 percent said the president should not be impeached and removed from office, with 45 percent calling for impeachment and removal from the White House. The numbers are little changed from Monmouth’s November poll, when a 51-44 percent majority opposed impeachment and removal._
> 
> If this is true...that even with zero evidence, and only because of agendas and self-interest, a President should be removed......then we are truly a fucked nation.


Americans are aware that impeachment is a political process.  Trump will get his day in the sunshine in the Senate.


----------



## Billiejeens

elongobardi said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep in mind some "polls" (dubious?) show that nearly HALF of Americans favor Impeachment.
> That means nearly HALF of Americans no longer believe in due process and fair process, but rather in Mob Rule.
> 
> No matter how you slice it....that does NOT bode well for America going forward.
> 
> _According to the Monmouth poll – which was released Wednesday – 50 percent said the president should not be impeached and removed from office, with 45 percent calling for impeachment and removal from the White House. The numbers are little changed from Monmouth’s November poll, when a 51-44 percent majority opposed impeachment and removal._
> 
> If this is true...that even with zero evidence, and only because of agendas and self-interest, a President should be removed......then we are truly a fucked nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is due process.  The process is fair.
> 
> Quit your fucking whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are reading lying.   The whole bullshit impeachment had no due process.    Schiff and Pelosi made it up as they went along.  If there was due process the impeachment would have been over the first day.  Hear say is not admissible and not one witness was there for the phone call that was released by President Trump and there President even said President Trump did nothing wrong.   They changed the impeachment charge three times because they have nothing.    The Democrats are done once the Senate gets this.  You can’t hide the witnesses now or interrupt the questioning now.   Your fucked scumbag
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



As much as I dislike the whole impeachment thing -
Some of that is not true.
Impeachment in The House is a Political Act, not a criminal trial.
Still - It is like going to a grand jury.
There is no due process in a Grand jury
The prosecutors see if they can persuade enough people to go forward with a trial.
In this case the trial would be in the Senate.
Due process happens there.


----------



## Billiejeens

RealDave said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they love a fat assed wealthy white guy making  of people with Native American ancestry by calling them Pocahontas.  Trump has done nothing for Native Americans.  Republicans got caught trying to keep them from voting.    Climate change is ravaging Native Americans in Alaska & Trump calls it a hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How has President Trump denigrated Native Americans in any way, shape or form? Personally, if I were more Native American than I am, I would be delighted that he's making fun of a sorry-assed POS like Warren, who benefited by exploiting my culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By making fun of Warren's ancestry & using the term "Pocahontas".
> 
> Next time you are around some Native Americans, go up & call any woman "Pocahontas". & see how that works for you.
> 
> Warren was proud of here heritaj=ge but never profited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Sen. Warren did profit from her Squaw Status claims.
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Her real heritage is that of a rich white Bostonian Broad.   She should be who she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here employers deny it had any effect.
> 
> Do you think a person can just claim a certain heritage & they get shit?   They don't need to prove it?
> 
> maybe I could sign up my business as minority owned & claim to be 1/4th Japaneese.  Do you think I could get away with it.
Click to expand...



You could claim 99 &44/100's percent retard and qualify for some aid I'm sure.


----------



## Billiejeens

Pogo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Here employers deny it had any effect.
> 
> Do you think a person can just claim a certain heritage & they get shit?   They don't need to prove it?
> 
> maybe I could sign up my business as minority owned & claim to be 1/4th Japaneese.  Do you think I could get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course any assfuck off the street can claim a certain heritage, and you looney leftards will eat it up like spilled fuck.. How about that stupid twat Rachel Dolezal, former NAACP president who claimed she was "black."
> 
> Gawd, you people are so stupid that you shouldn't be allowed to breed.
> 
> Rachel Dolezal - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not talking about on the street.  I am talking about applying for some benefit for one's heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is being the president of the NAACP not a "benefit", especially when you're a white liberal in blackface?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Walter White was the Executive Director of the NAACP from 1929 to 1955:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​And?
Click to expand...




And-
If there was a single person here that previously did not know what a absolute stupid fuck you are,  before -
There shouldn't be any left now.


----------



## rightwinger

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good strategy to win back PA next year.  You guys should shout from the hills how they're a bunch of stupid hillbillies.  You'll really win their vote that way.
Click to expand...


Pennsylvania is Philadelphia on one side, Pittsburgh on the other and Alabama in between


----------



## rightwinger

JGalt said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course any assfuck off the street can claim a certain heritage, and you looney leftards will eat it up like spilled fuck.. How about that stupid twat Rachel Dolezal, former NAACP president who claimed she was "black."
> 
> Gawd, you people are so stupid that you shouldn't be allowed to breed.
> 
> Rachel Dolezal - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Not talking about on the street.  I am talking about applying for some benefit for one's heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is being the president of the NAACP not a "benefit", especially when you're a white liberal in blackface?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Walter White was the Executive Director of the NAACP from 1929 to 1955:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Walter White was a black man, he wasn't a honky in black face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That he was..
> 
> "White was the fourth of seven children born in Atlanta to George W. White (b. 1857) and Madeline Harrison White (b. 1863). Members of the new black elite, also called the Talented Tenth, George and Madeline - both born into slavery - ensured that Walter and each of their children got an education."
> 
> Walter Francis White - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

Fake News

Walter White was a meth dealer on Breaking Bad
You may know him as Heisenberg


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good strategy to win back PA next year.  You guys should shout from the hills how they're a bunch of stupid hillbillies.  You'll really win their vote that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania is Philadelphia on one side, Pittsburgh on the other and Alabama in between
Click to expand...


Exactly.    The vast majority of Pennsylvania is extremely civilized.   Just a few enclaves of ultraliberalism


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Polishprince said:


> Ukraine meddled in favor of Mrs. C, not Trump.



Why are you not aware of what your cult leader   said on the Fox and Trump Kiss Ass Friends Show?


"A lot of it had to do, they say, with Ukraine,"

"The FBI went in and they told them get out of here, we’re not giving it to you. They gave the server to CrowdStrike ... which is a company owned by a very wealthy Ukrainian, and I still want to see that server,” Trump said of the DNC's actions upon learning that it had been hacked in the run-up to the election. "You know, the FBI has never gotten that server. That's a big part of this whole thing. Why did they give it to a Ukrainian company?"

It’s all a lie but TrumpO is not saying that Ukraine meddled to help Clinton,

Explain your conspiracy theory.


Here how I understand the Russian CT that TrumpO has promoted.

“This time, Russian intelligence operatives deployed a network of agents to blame Ukraine for its 2016 interference. Starting at least in 2017, the operatives peddled a mixture of now-debunked conspiracy theories along with established facts to leave an impression that the government in Kyiv, not Moscow, was responsible for the hackings of Democrats and its other interference efforts in 2016, senior intelligence officials said.”

Charges of Ukrainian Meddling? A Russian Operation, U.S. Intelligence Says


----------



## Billiejeens

NotfooledbyW said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine meddled in favor of Mrs. C, not Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you not aware of what your cult leader   said on the Fox and Trump Kiss Ass Friends Show?
> 
> 
> "A lot of it had to do, they say, with Ukraine,"
> 
> "The FBI went in and they told them get out of here, we’re not giving it to you. They gave the server to CrowdStrike ... which is a company owned by a very wealthy Ukrainian, and I still want to see that server,” Trump said of the DNC's actions upon learning that it had been hacked in the run-up to the election. "You know, the FBI has never gotten that server. That's a big part of this whole thing. Why did they give it to a Ukrainian company?"
> 
> It’s all a lie but TrumpO is not saying that Ukraine meddled to help Clinton,
> 
> Explain you conspiracy theory.
> 
> 
> Here how I understand the Russian CT that TrumpO has promoted.
> 
> “This time, Russian intelligence operatives deployed a network of agents to blame Ukraine for its 2016 interference. Starting at least in 2017, the operatives peddled a mixture of now-debunked conspiracy theories along with established facts to leave an impression that the government in Kyiv, not Moscow, was responsible for the hackings of Democrats and its other interference efforts in 2016, senior intelligence officials said.”
> 
> Charges of Ukrainian Meddling? A Russian Operation, U.S. Intelligence Says
Click to expand...




It should be painful to be this stupid and gullible.


----------



## Roudy

JGalt said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberalism is a mental disorder.
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 294206
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the tRump administration has such a reliable history with crowd size claims.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boy, another Leftie nutjob totally disconnected from reality and so infected with Trump Derangment Syndrome that the poor thing can't even spell Trump's name properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please, explain my spelling mistake.
> 
> Also, stop with the alternative facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "tRump"? What are you, mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The left sure has an unhealthy preoccupation with rumps, don't they?
Click to expand...

One Leftist nutjob will call him fRump, another will call him tRump and so on and so forth...they even make it point of it and think it's cute or something.  All signs of obsession related mental illness, of course.


----------



## Roudy

JGalt said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we're being fair here, Trump gets all the media coverage, and there were other candidates having rallies tonight. In fact, Elizabeth Warren hosted a Townhall meeting tonight in Reno. The place was packed, too.
> 
> Just look at all those people!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a town hall meeting is?  Didn't think do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I do. When your campaign is sure that only a couple hundred or less people are going to show up, you rent a small venue and call it a "town hall meeting."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One is called a town hall & one is a campaign rally. Two distinct things.
> 
> One is small & people can ask questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One only has that when they cant have the other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's really going to get his panties in a bunch in 2020, when Donald Trump wins not only the electoral vote, but the popular vote, and the House reverts back into the hands of the GOP.
> 
> I am predicting this here and now.
Click to expand...

Democrat leaders and the media already know this.  This impeachment bullshit is their last ditch attempt to stop Trump from being reelected.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Roudy, post: 23656166 





Roudy said:


> This impeachment bullshit is their last ditch attempt to stop Trump from being reelected.



What if TrumpO had not tried to extort Ukraine into announcing an investigation into the Bidens and had not gotten caught, the Dems would not have had anything solid enough to impeach the royal buffoon over. 

No matter how you cut it, your Tweetybird idiot handed the Dems a very solid reason to do their Constitutional duty and vote to try him in the Senate and be removed from office.


----------



## Crepitus

Roudy said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberalism is a mental disorder.
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the tRump administration has such a reliable history with crowd size claims.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boy, another Leftie nutjob totally disconnected from reality and so infected with Trump Derangment Syndrome that the poor thing can't even spell Trump's name properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please, explain my spelling mistake.
> 
> Also, stop with the alternative facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "tRump"? What are you, mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The left sure has an unhealthy preoccupation with rumps, don't they?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One Leftist nutjob will call him fRump, another will call him tRump and so on and so forth...they even make it point of it and think it's cute or something.  All signs of obsession related mental illness, of course.
Click to expand...

I'll stop as soon as he does.


----------



## Roudy

NotfooledbyW said:


> Roudy, post: 23656166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This impeachment bullshit is their last ditch attempt to stop Trump from being reelected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if TrumpO had not tried to extort Ukraine into announcing an investigation into the Bidens and had not gotten caught, the Dems would not have had anything solid enough to impeach the royal buffoon over.
> 
> No matter how you cut it, your Tweetybird idiot handed the Dems a very solid reason to do their Constitutional duty and vote to try him in the Senate and be removed from office.
Click to expand...

Another Leftist nutjob who exhibits his mental illness by intentionally mispelling the president's name.


----------



## daveman

RealDave said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Sen. Warren did profit from her Squaw Status claims.
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Her real heritage is that of a rich white Bostonian Broad.   She should be who she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Mrs. Warren did not benefit from Affirmative Action, she should prove it.   Show her employment and school applications,  bring the admissions and HR reps to Washington to testify under oath about it.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Warren to prove her claims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU DON'T PROVE A NEGATIVE *DUMBASS*.
> 
> Burden of proof is on the *asserter*.  ALWAYS.  *That would be you*, Stupid.  Right here:
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> She got admitted to college and a cushy job at Harvard by gaming the Affirmative Action system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's ***YOUR*** fucking job to prove that, not anybody else's to disprove.
> 
> Holy SHIT you're fucking brainless enough to resurrect the stereotypes about Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Warren expected Kavanaugh to prove his innocence in the case of an alleged gang rape 35 years ago in Montgomery County.   And then voted to ruin his life and family when he didn't do it to her satisfaction.
> 
> All I'm saying is to hold Warren to the same standard she holds others to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals operate on double standards.  They will forgive their own anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumpettes operate on lies & dishonesty.
Click to expand...

That's nice.  Go play.


----------



## daveman

Roudy said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a town hall meeting is?  Didn't think do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I do. When your campaign is sure that only a couple hundred or less people are going to show up, you rent a small venue and call it a "town hall meeting."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One is called a town hall & one is a campaign rally. Two distinct things.
> 
> One is small & people can ask questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One only has that when they cant have the other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's really going to get his panties in a bunch in 2020, when Donald Trump wins not only the electoral vote, but the popular vote, and the House reverts back into the hands of the GOP.
> 
> I am predicting this here and now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat leaders and the media already know this.  This impeachment bullshit is their last ditch attempt to stop Trump from being reelected.
Click to expand...

They've even admitted preventing his reelection is what it's all about.

It's never been about justice.  It's always been about power.


----------



## daveman

NotfooledbyW said:


> Roudy, post: 23656166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This impeachment bullshit is their last ditch attempt to stop Trump from being reelected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if TrumpO had not tried to extort Ukraine into announcing an investigation into the Bidens and had not gotten caught, the Dems would not have had anything solid enough to impeach the royal buffoon over.
> 
> No matter how you cut it, your Tweetybird idiot handed the Dems a very solid reason to do their Constitutional duty and vote to try him in the Senate and be removed from office.
Click to expand...

The impeachment effort started before he was sworn in, long before a phone call to Ukraine.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RealDave

daveman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I do. When your campaign is sure that only a couple hundred or less people are going to show up, you rent a small venue and call it a "town hall meeting."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One is called a town hall & one is a campaign rally. Two distinct things.
> 
> One is small & people can ask questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One only has that when they cant have the other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's really going to get his panties in a bunch in 2020, when Donald Trump wins not only the electoral vote, but the popular vote, and the House reverts back into the hands of the GOP.
> 
> I am predicting this here and now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat leaders and the media already know this.  This impeachment bullshit is their last ditch attempt to stop Trump from being reelected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They've even admitted preventing his reelection is what it's all about.
> 
> It's never been about justice.  It's always been about power.
Click to expand...



Bull fucking shit.

It is about that document you continue to piss on called the US Constitution.

 The minute your fat assed orange piece of shit buddy tried to bribe the President of the Ukraine (please don;'t try to claim it never happened)  he started this process.


----------



## RealDave

daveman said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy, post: 23656166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This impeachment bullshit is their last ditch attempt to stop Trump from being reelected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if TrumpO had not tried to extort Ukraine into announcing an investigation into the Bidens and had not gotten caught, the Dems would not have had anything solid enough to impeach the royal buffoon over.
> 
> No matter how you cut it, your Tweetybird idiot handed the Dems a very solid reason to do their Constitutional duty and vote to try him in the Senate and be removed from office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The impeachment effort started before he was sworn in, long before a phone call to Ukraine.
Click to expand...

  Really.  Where did it start?

When the REPUBLICAN DOJ named Mueller trio investigate Trump?  The Democrats weren't involved.


----------



## RealDave

Roudy said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy, post: 23656166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This impeachment bullshit is their last ditch attempt to stop Trump from being reelected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if TrumpO had not tried to extort Ukraine into announcing an investigation into the Bidens and had not gotten caught, the Dems would not have had anything solid enough to impeach the royal buffoon over.
> 
> No matter how you cut it, your Tweetybird idiot handed the Dems a very solid reason to do their Constitutional duty and vote to try him in the Senate and be removed from office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another Leftist nutjob who exhibits his mental illness by intentionally mispelling the president's name.
Click to expand...

Drumpf?


----------



## RealDave

Roudy said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy, post: 23656166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This impeachment bullshit is their last ditch attempt to stop Trump from being reelected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if TrumpO had not tried to extort Ukraine into announcing an investigation into the Bidens and had not gotten caught, the Dems would not have had anything solid enough to impeach the royal buffoon over.
> 
> No matter how you cut it, your Tweetybird idiot handed the Dems a very solid reason to do their Constitutional duty and vote to try him in the Senate and be removed from office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another Leftist nutjob who exhibits his mental illness by intentionally mispelling the president's name.
Click to expand...

  This from Hildebeast, Killery, Obozo crowd.  Fuck off.


----------



## Billiejeens

RealDave said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> One is called a town hall & one is a campaign rally. Two distinct things.
> 
> One is small & people can ask questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One only has that when they cant have the other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's really going to get his panties in a bunch in 2020, when Donald Trump wins not only the electoral vote, but the popular vote, and the House reverts back into the hands of the GOP.
> 
> I am predicting this here and now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat leaders and the media already know this.  This impeachment bullshit is their last ditch attempt to stop Trump from being reelected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They've even admitted preventing his reelection is what it's all about.
> 
> It's never been about justice.  It's always been about power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bull fucking shit.
> 
> It is about that document you continue to piss on called the US Constitution.
> 
> The minute your fat assed orange piece of shit buddy tried to bribe the President of the Ukraine (please don;'t try to claim it never happened)  he started this process.
Click to expand...


You are a stone cold fucking retard dude
The end.


----------



## daveman

RealDave said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> One is called a town hall & one is a campaign rally. Two distinct things.
> 
> One is small & people can ask questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One only has that when they cant have the other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's really going to get his panties in a bunch in 2020, when Donald Trump wins not only the electoral vote, but the popular vote, and the House reverts back into the hands of the GOP.
> 
> I am predicting this here and now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat leaders and the media already know this.  This impeachment bullshit is their last ditch attempt to stop Trump from being reelected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They've even admitted preventing his reelection is what it's all about.
> 
> It's never been about justice.  It's always been about power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bull fucking shit.
> 
> It is about that document you continue to piss on called the US Constitution.
> 
> The minute your fat assed orange piece of shit buddy tried to bribe the President of the Ukraine (please don;'t try to claim it never happened)  he started this process.
Click to expand...

As I said, the impeachment process started before he was even sworn in.

And you can stop pretending the left cares about the Constitution.


----------



## daveman

RealDave said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy, post: 23656166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This impeachment bullshit is their last ditch attempt to stop Trump from being reelected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if TrumpO had not tried to extort Ukraine into announcing an investigation into the Bidens and had not gotten caught, the Dems would not have had anything solid enough to impeach the royal buffoon over.
> 
> No matter how you cut it, your Tweetybird idiot handed the Dems a very solid reason to do their Constitutional duty and vote to try him in the Senate and be removed from office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The impeachment effort started before he was sworn in, long before a phone call to Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really.  Where did it start?
> 
> When the REPUBLICAN DOJ named Mueller trio investigate Trump?  The Democrats weren't involved.
Click to expand...

Oh, it started before then, even.

In December 2016, Democratic senators Elizabeth Warren, Dick Durbin, Chris Coons, Ben Cardin, and Jeff Merkley introduced a bill that would require the president of the United States to divest any assets that could raise a conflict of interest, including a statement that failure to divest such assets would constitute high crimes and misdemeanors "under the impeachment clause of the U.S. Constitution".[3] _Vanity Fair_ characterized this as a preemptive effort to lay the groundwork for a future impeachment argument.[3] Concerns had previously been expressed that Trump's extensive business and real estate dealings, especially with respect to government agencies in other countries, may violate the Foreign Emoluments Clause of the Constitution,[4] sparking debate as to whether that is the case.[11][12]

Immediately after his inauguration, _The Independent_ and _The Washington Post_ each reported on efforts already underway to impeach Trump, based on what the organizers regard as conflicts of interest arising from Trump's ability to use his political position to promote the interests of "Trump"-branded businesses, and ongoing payments by foreign entities to businesses within the Trump business empire as a violation of the Foreign Emoluments Clause.[1][2] In March 2017, China provisionally granted 38 "Trump" trademark applications set to take permanent effect in 90 days, which were noted to come in close proximity to the president's making policy decisions favorable to China.[13]

_The Washington Post_ further noted the creation of ImpeachDonaldTrumpNow.org by Free Speech For People and RootsAction, two liberal advocacy groups.[2] On February 9, Congressman Jerrold Nadler (D, NY) had filed a resolution of inquiry titled "H.Con.Res. 5" to force the Trump administration to turn over documents relating to potential conflicts of interest and to ties with Russia.[14] Some sources identified this as the first step in the process of impeaching Trump.[15][16] Fox News outlined two potential bases for impeachment, one being the Emoluments Clause and the other being complicity with Russian interference in the 2016 United States presidential election.[17] On March 21, it was widely reported that Congresswoman Maxine Waters tweeted "Get ready for impeachment," which Waters explained was in reference to the allegations of collusion with Russian interference in the election.[18]

On January 17, 2019, new accusations involving Trump surfaced, claiming he instructed his long-time lawyer, Michael Cohen, to lie under oath surrounding Trump's involvement with the Russian government to erect a Trump Tower in Moscow.[19] This also sparked calls for an investigation and for the president to "resign or be impeached" should such claims be proven genuine.[20] The Mueller Report was released on April 18, 2019, and Robert Mueller himself made follow-up comments on May 29. The report reached no conclusion about whether Trump had or had not committed criminal obstruction of justice.[21] Mueller strongly hinted that it was up to Congress to make such a determination. Congressional support for an impeachment inquiry increased as a result.[22]​
The only thing Trump is guilty of is winning an election against a Clinton.  And that's not an impeachable offense, no matter what you've been told.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Roudy said:


> Another Leftist nutjob who exhibits his mental illness by intentionally mispelling the president's name.



just another TrumpOroid who can’t respond to a post ... 

TrumpO is being impeached because of what he did. His goons keep saying Dems are afraid they won’t beat TrumpO at the ballot box - so they needed to impeach him. So if TrumpO has re-election in the bag it made no sense for him to attempt to extort the President of The Ukraine into publicly announcing an investigation into the leading political foe against TrumpO next year. 

It appears TrumpO was so afraid of Biden kicking his ass that he risked committing an impeachable act and squeals like a pig when he got caught.


----------



## Billiejeens

NotfooledbyW said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Leftist nutjob who exhibits his mental illness by intentionally mispelling the president's name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just another TrumpOroid who can’t respond to a post ...
> 
> TrumpO is being impeached because of what he did. His goons keep saying Dems are afraid they won’t beat TrumpO at the ballot box - so they needed to impeach him. So if TrumpO has re-election in the bag it made no sense for him to attempt to extort the President of The Ukraine into publicly announcing an investigation into the leading political foe against TrumpO next year.
> 
> It appears TrumpO was so afraid of Biden kicking his ass that he risked committing an impeachable act and squeals like a pig when he got caught.
Click to expand...


Its elected democrats that say he cant be beaten.


----------



## Death Angel

NotfooledbyW said:


> So if TrumpO has re-election in the bag it made no sense for him to attempt to extort the President of The Ukraine


Exactly. And that's why the left found it necessary to make shit up


----------



## JGalt

NotfooledbyW said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Leftist nutjob who exhibits his mental illness by intentionally mispelling the president's name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just another TrumpOroid who can’t respond to a post ...
> 
> TrumpO is being impeached because of what he did. His goons keep saying Dems are afraid they won’t beat TrumpO at the ballot box - so they needed to impeach him. So if TrumpO has re-election in the bag it made no sense for him to attempt to extort the President of The Ukraine into publicly announcing an investigation into the leading political foe against TrumpO next year.
> 
> It appears TrumpO was so afraid of Biden kicking his ass that he risked committing an impeachable act and squeals like a pig when he got caught.
Click to expand...


I have some very bad news for you, Trump is not going to be "impeached." The House "impeachment" is nothing but a waste of taxpayer's money. The Senate will exonerate him and he'll go on the win another term.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

daveman, post: 23658313 





daveman said:


> As I said, the impeachment process started before he was even sworn in.



So Republicans in the House in 2017 & 2018 started the impeachment process. Why in the hell are they squealing like stuck pigs now after the Orange Buffoon committed an impeachable act in Ukraine.


----------



## elongobardi

Erinwltr said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shows he has much more support then your Democrat scumbags do.   Don’t be a hater.   Learn to say President Trump as you will be saying it till 2024 asshole.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the massive rallies are  much of a gauge of who will win.  Fewer people showed up to see hillary but she won the popular vote by several million voters.  Trump rallies cater mostly to  the really low  class   it seems like.  Notice how trump got them to chanting 'lock her up' like a bunch of fools?  Easily trained idiots much like the people hitler got to get behind him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no national popular vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, what were these things that Hillary got nearly 3 million more than Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another lie.   She wishes she got 3 million more popular votes.  Maybe if you count the dead people and illegal aliens to her vote.    It’s ok.  Just learn to say President Trump till 2024.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope not a lie.  Been proven over and over again.  Trumpers believe the most ridiculous shit.
Click to expand...


Another liberal asshole.   Nothing has been prover you pathetic brainwashed moron 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Death Angel, post: 23658403 





Death Angel said:


> And that's why the left found it necessary to make shit up



what is made up? The evidence comes  straight from TrumpO himself.


----------



## elongobardi

Erinwltr said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep in mind some "polls" (dubious?) show that nearly HALF of Americans favor Impeachment.
> That means nearly HALF of Americans no longer believe in due process and fair process, but rather in Mob Rule.
> 
> No matter how you slice it....that does NOT bode well for America going forward.
> 
> _According to the Monmouth poll – which was released Wednesday – 50 percent said the president should not be impeached and removed from office, with 45 percent calling for impeachment and removal from the White House. The numbers are little changed from Monmouth’s November poll, when a 51-44 percent majority opposed impeachment and removal._
> 
> If this is true...that even with zero evidence, and only because of agendas and self-interest, a President should be removed......then we are truly a fucked nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Americans are aware that impeachment is a political process.  Trump will get his day in the sunshine in the Senate.
Click to expand...


Yes he will and Democrats can’t hide now.  They’re fucked now.   Say goodbye to Schiff and Pelosi.    Learn how to say President Trump till 2024 and say goodbye the House.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

Billiejeens said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep in mind some "polls" (dubious?) show that nearly HALF of Americans favor Impeachment.
> That means nearly HALF of Americans no longer believe in due process and fair process, but rather in Mob Rule.
> 
> No matter how you slice it....that does NOT bode well for America going forward.
> 
> _According to the Monmouth poll – which was released Wednesday – 50 percent said the president should not be impeached and removed from office, with 45 percent calling for impeachment and removal from the White House. The numbers are little changed from Monmouth’s November poll, when a 51-44 percent majority opposed impeachment and removal._
> 
> If this is true...that even with zero evidence, and only because of agendas and self-interest, a President should be removed......then we are truly a fucked nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is due process.  The process is fair.
> 
> Quit your fucking whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are reading lying.   The whole bullshit impeachment had no due process.    Schiff and Pelosi made it up as they went along.  If there was due process the impeachment would have been over the first day.  Hear say is not admissible and not one witness was there for the phone call that was released by President Trump and there President even said President Trump did nothing wrong.   They changed the impeachment charge three times because they have nothing.    The Democrats are done once the Senate gets this.  You can’t hide the witnesses now or interrupt the questioning now.   Your fucked scumbag
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I dislike the whole impeachment thing -
> Some of that is not true.
> Impeachment in The House is a Political Act, not a criminal trial.
> Still - It is like going to a grand jury.
> There is no due process in a Grand jury
> The prosecutors see if they can persuade enough people to go forward with a trial.
> In this case the trial would be in the Senate.
> Due process happens there.
Click to expand...


I agree.  The House is a disgrace and make up shit as they go but once it goes to Senate they can’t hide anymore.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billiejeens

NotfooledbyW said:


> daveman, post: 23658313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, the impeachment process started before he was even sworn in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Republicans in the House in 2017 & 2018 started the impeachment process. Why in the hell are they squealing like stuck pigs now after the Orange Buffoon committed an impeachable act in Ukraine.
Click to expand...



That literally  makes zero sense.


----------



## elongobardi

rightwinger said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good strategy to win back PA next year.  You guys should shout from the hills how they're a bunch of stupid hillbillies.  You'll really win their vote that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania is Philadelphia on one side, Pittsburgh on the other and Alabama in between
Click to expand...


Your ignorant.   End of story.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

rightwinger said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not talking about on the street.  I am talking about applying for some benefit for one's heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is being the president of the NAACP not a "benefit", especially when you're a white liberal in blackface?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Walter White was the Executive Director of the NAACP from 1929 to 1955:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Walter White was a black man, he wasn't a honky in black face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That he was..
> 
> "White was the fourth of seven children born in Atlanta to George W. White (b. 1857) and Madeline Harrison White (b. 1863). Members of the new black elite, also called the Talented Tenth, George and Madeline - both born into slavery - ensured that Walter and each of their children got an education."
> 
> Walter Francis White - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News
> 
> Walter White was a meth dealer on Breaking Bad
> You may know him as Heisenberg
Click to expand...


You are the king of fake news.   Your a king of bullshit too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billiejeens

elongobardi said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep in mind some "polls" (dubious?) show that nearly HALF of Americans favor Impeachment.
> That means nearly HALF of Americans no longer believe in due process and fair process, but rather in Mob Rule.
> 
> No matter how you slice it....that does NOT bode well for America going forward.
> 
> _According to the Monmouth poll – which was released Wednesday – 50 percent said the president should not be impeached and removed from office, with 45 percent calling for impeachment and removal from the White House. The numbers are little changed from Monmouth’s November poll, when a 51-44 percent majority opposed impeachment and removal._
> 
> If this is true...that even with zero evidence, and only because of agendas and self-interest, a President should be removed......then we are truly a fucked nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is due process.  The process is fair.
> 
> Quit your fucking whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are reading lying.   The whole bullshit impeachment had no due process.    Schiff and Pelosi made it up as they went along.  If there was due process the impeachment would have been over the first day.  Hear say is not admissible and not one witness was there for the phone call that was released by President Trump and there President even said President Trump did nothing wrong.   They changed the impeachment charge three times because they have nothing.    The Democrats are done once the Senate gets this.  You can’t hide the witnesses now or interrupt the questioning now.   Your fucked scumbag
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I dislike the whole impeachment thing -
> Some of that is not true.
> Impeachment in The House is a Political Act, not a criminal trial.
> Still - It is like going to a grand jury.
> There is no due process in a Grand jury
> The prosecutors see if they can persuade enough people to go forward with a trial.
> In this case the trial would be in the Senate.
> Due process happens there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  The House is a disgrace and make up shit as they go but once it goes to Senate they can’t hide anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



I thought that it would go to the Senate 
Now I'm not sure.
I heard pelosi actually give other Democrats permission to vote no, today.


----------



## elongobardi

NotfooledbyW said:


> Roudy, post: 23656166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This impeachment bullshit is their last ditch attempt to stop Trump from being reelected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if TrumpO had not tried to extort Ukraine into announcing an investigation into the Bidens and had not gotten caught, the Dems would not have had anything solid enough to impeach the royal buffoon over.
> 
> No matter how you cut it, your Tweetybird idiot handed the Dems a very solid reason to do their Constitutional duty and vote to try him in the Senate and be removed from office.
Click to expand...


He didn’t do anything wrong moron.    The Ukraine President said he didn’t do anything wrong      


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

Crepitus said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberalism is a mental disorder.
> Oh boy, another Leftie nutjob totally disconnected from reality and so infected with Trump Derangment Syndrome that the poor thing can't even spell Trump's name properly.
> 
> 
> 
> Please, explain my spelling mistake.
> 
> Also, stop with the alternative facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "tRump"? What are you, mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The left sure has an unhealthy preoccupation with rumps, don't they?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One Leftist nutjob will call him fRump, another will call him tRump and so on and so forth...they even make it point of it and think it's cute or something.  All signs of obsession related mental illness, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll stop as soon as he does.
Click to expand...


Well that will be 2024.   So get use to being a pathetic brainwashed scumbag.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RealDave

daveman said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> One only has that when they cant have the other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's really going to get his panties in a bunch in 2020, when Donald Trump wins not only the electoral vote, but the popular vote, and the House reverts back into the hands of the GOP.
> 
> I am predicting this here and now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat leaders and the media already know this.  This impeachment bullshit is their last ditch attempt to stop Trump from being reelected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They've even admitted preventing his reelection is what it's all about.
> 
> It's never been about justice.  It's always been about power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bull fucking shit.
> 
> It is about that document you continue to piss on called the US Constitution.
> 
> The minute your fat assed orange piece of shit buddy tried to bribe the President of the Ukraine (please don;'t try to claim it never happened)  he started this process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, the impeachment process started before he was even sworn in.
> 
> And you can stop pretending the left cares about the Constitution.
Click to expand...

  In the Republican House?


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> One is called a town hall & one is a campaign rally. Two distinct things.
> 
> One is small & people can ask questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One only has that when they cant have the other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's really going to get his panties in a bunch in 2020, when Donald Trump wins not only the electoral vote, but the popular vote, and the House reverts back into the hands of the GOP.
> 
> I am predicting this here and now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat leaders and the media already know this.  This impeachment bullshit is their last ditch attempt to stop Trump from being reelected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They've even admitted preventing his reelection is what it's all about.
> 
> It's never been about justice.  It's always been about power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bull fucking shit.
> 
> It is about that document you continue to piss on called the US Constitution.
> 
> The minute your fat assed orange piece of shit buddy tried to bribe the President of the Ukraine (please don;'t try to claim it never happened)  he started this process.
Click to expand...


The Democrats piss on the Constitution all the time.  They are the ones who wants to change the Constitution asshole. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RealDave

elongobardi said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy, post: 23656166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This impeachment bullshit is their last ditch attempt to stop Trump from being reelected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if TrumpO had not tried to extort Ukraine into announcing an investigation into the Bidens and had not gotten caught, the Dems would not have had anything solid enough to impeach the royal buffoon over.
> 
> No matter how you cut it, your Tweetybird idiot handed the Dems a very solid reason to do their Constitutional duty and vote to try him in the Senate and be removed from office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn’t do anything wrong moron.    The Ukraine President said he didn’t do anything wrong
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Everyone else said he did.


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy, post: 23656166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This impeachment bullshit is their last ditch attempt to stop Trump from being reelected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if TrumpO had not tried to extort Ukraine into announcing an investigation into the Bidens and had not gotten caught, the Dems would not have had anything solid enough to impeach the royal buffoon over.
> 
> No matter how you cut it, your Tweetybird idiot handed the Dems a very solid reason to do their Constitutional duty and vote to try him in the Senate and be removed from office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The impeachment effort started before he was sworn in, long before a phone call to Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really.  Where did it start?
> 
> When the REPUBLICAN DOJ named Mueller trio investigate Trump?  The Democrats weren't involved.
Click to expand...


Now your really full of shit.      Go away dumbass.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billiejeens

RealDave said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy, post: 23656166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This impeachment bullshit is their last ditch attempt to stop Trump from being reelected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if TrumpO had not tried to extort Ukraine into announcing an investigation into the Bidens and had not gotten caught, the Dems would not have had anything solid enough to impeach the royal buffoon over.
> 
> No matter how you cut it, your Tweetybird idiot handed the Dems a very solid reason to do their Constitutional duty and vote to try him in the Senate and be removed from office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn’t do anything wrong moron.    The Ukraine President said he didn’t do anything wrong
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone else said he did.
Click to expand...



Literally no one said that he did
No one.


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy, post: 23656166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This impeachment bullshit is their last ditch attempt to stop Trump from being reelected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if TrumpO had not tried to extort Ukraine into announcing an investigation into the Bidens and had not gotten caught, the Dems would not have had anything solid enough to impeach the royal buffoon over.
> 
> No matter how you cut it, your Tweetybird idiot handed the Dems a very solid reason to do their Constitutional duty and vote to try him in the Senate and be removed from office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another Leftist nutjob who exhibits his mental illness by intentionally mispelling the president's name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drumpf?
Click to expand...


Call him what you want Asshole he’s done more in 3 years then the scumbag Obama did in 8.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NotfooledbyW

elongobardi said:


> Say goodbye to Schiff and Pelosi.




Why must you be an idiot?

The GOP will acquit a President who got caught abusing his office trying to cheat in the upcoming election. 

The acquittal will satisfy his dumbfounded base. But it will piss off the Democrats top to bottom. 

You saw what pissed off Democrats can do to TrumpO stooge politicians in 2018. 

The acquittal is a huge problem for TrumpO and his stooges. Dems outnumber Republicans even in many critical electoral states. 

When Dems are angry they will vote and get many new voters to vote. 

I’d be more worried if the Senate convicts or TrumpO pulls a Nixon and quits.


----------



## elongobardi

NotfooledbyW said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Leftist nutjob who exhibits his mental illness by intentionally mispelling the president's name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just another TrumpOroid who can’t respond to a post ...
> 
> TrumpO is being impeached because of what he did. His goons keep saying Dems are afraid they won’t beat TrumpO at the ballot box - so they needed to impeach him. So if TrumpO has re-election in the bag it made no sense for him to attempt to extort the President of The Ukraine into publicly announcing an investigation into the leading political foe against TrumpO next year.
> 
> It appears TrumpO was so afraid of Biden kicking his ass that he risked committing an impeachable act and squeals like a pig when he got caught.
Click to expand...


Your fucking retarded.   Just shut up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

NotfooledbyW said:


> daveman, post: 23658313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, the impeachment process started before he was even sworn in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Republicans in the House in 2017 & 2018 started the impeachment process. Why in the hell are they squealing like stuck pigs now after the Orange Buffoon committed an impeachable act in Ukraine.
Click to expand...


Make up more shit moron.  Clueless libtard.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

Billiejeens said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep in mind some "polls" (dubious?) show that nearly HALF of Americans favor Impeachment.
> That means nearly HALF of Americans no longer believe in due process and fair process, but rather in Mob Rule.
> 
> No matter how you slice it....that does NOT bode well for America going forward.
> 
> _According to the Monmouth poll – which was released Wednesday – 50 percent said the president should not be impeached and removed from office, with 45 percent calling for impeachment and removal from the White House. The numbers are little changed from Monmouth’s November poll, when a 51-44 percent majority opposed impeachment and removal._
> 
> If this is true...that even with zero evidence, and only because of agendas and self-interest, a President should be removed......then we are truly a fucked nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is due process.  The process is fair.
> 
> Quit your fucking whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are reading lying.   The whole bullshit impeachment had no due process.    Schiff and Pelosi made it up as they went along.  If there was due process the impeachment would have been over the first day.  Hear say is not admissible and not one witness was there for the phone call that was released by President Trump and there President even said President Trump did nothing wrong.   They changed the impeachment charge three times because they have nothing.    The Democrats are done once the Senate gets this.  You can’t hide the witnesses now or interrupt the questioning now.   Your fucked scumbag
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I dislike the whole impeachment thing -
> Some of that is not true.
> Impeachment in The House is a Political Act, not a criminal trial.
> Still - It is like going to a grand jury.
> There is no due process in a Grand jury
> The prosecutors see if they can persuade enough people to go forward with a trial.
> In this case the trial would be in the Senate.
> Due process happens there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  The House is a disgrace and make up shit as they go but once it goes to Senate they can’t hide anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that it would go to the Senate
> Now I'm not sure.
> I heard pelosi actually give other Democrats permission to vote no, today.
Click to expand...


The Democrats are worried if they vote yes they won’t get re-elected.   They are panicking.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billiejeens

NotfooledbyW said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say goodbye to Schiff and Pelosi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why must you be an idiot?
> 
> The GOP will acquit a President who got caught abusing his office trying to cheat in the upcoming election.
> 
> The acquittal will satisfy his dumbfounded base. But it will piss off the Democrats top to bottom.
> 
> You saw what pissed off Democrats can do to TrumpO stooge politicians in 2018.
> 
> The acquittal is a huge problem for TrumpO and his stooges. Dems outnumber Republicans even in many critical electoral states.
> 
> When Dems are angry they will vote and get many new voters to vote.
> 
> I’d be more worried if the Senate convicts or TrumpO pulls a Nixon and quits.
Click to expand...



2018 was a colossal failure for dems.


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy, post: 23656166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This impeachment bullshit is their last ditch attempt to stop Trump from being reelected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if TrumpO had not tried to extort Ukraine into announcing an investigation into the Bidens and had not gotten caught, the Dems would not have had anything solid enough to impeach the royal buffoon over.
> 
> No matter how you cut it, your Tweetybird idiot handed the Dems a very solid reason to do their Constitutional duty and vote to try him in the Senate and be removed from office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn’t do anything wrong moron.    The Ukraine President said he didn’t do anything wrong
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone else said he did.
Click to expand...


Who.   Democrats.  Wow.  They lie all the time and you repeat the lies.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

NotfooledbyW said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say goodbye to Schiff and Pelosi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why must you be an idiot?
> 
> The GOP will acquit a President who got caught abusing his office trying to cheat in the upcoming election.
> 
> The acquittal will satisfy his dumbfounded base. But it will piss off the Democrats top to bottom.
> 
> You saw what pissed off Democrats can do to TrumpO stooge politicians in 2018.
> 
> The acquittal is a huge problem for TrumpO and his stooges. Dems outnumber Republicans even in many critical electoral states.
> 
> When Dems are angry they will vote and get many new voters to vote.
> 
> I’d be more worried if the Senate convicts or TrumpO pulls a Nixon and quits.
Click to expand...


Your fucking to stupid to even reason with    He did nothing wrong why do you think the Democrats keep changing the charge moron.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crepitus

elongobardi said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please, explain my spelling mistake.
> 
> Also, stop with the alternative facts.
> 
> 
> 
> "tRump"? What are you, mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The left sure has an unhealthy preoccupation with rumps, don't they?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One Leftist nutjob will call him fRump, another will call him tRump and so on and so forth...they even make it point of it and think it's cute or something.  All signs of obsession related mental illness, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll stop as soon as he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that will be 2024.   So get use to being a pathetic brainwashed scumbag.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## NotfooledbyW

elongobardi, post: 23658546 





elongobardi said:


> He didn’t do anything wrong moron. The Ukraine President said he didn’t do anything wrong



Is The Ukraine’s President a US citizen? His opinion on TrumpO’s wrongdoing is secondary or further down the food chain.

TrumpO used the power of his office to target a US citizen to be prosecuted in a foreign court for personal gain. The gain TrumpO sought was to help him win re-election.

When he targeted that US citizen to effect the upcoming election he targeted me and all Americans.

I get to decide whether or not what TrumpO did was wrong.

Unlike you I’m not deferring that decision to a foreigner.

My representatives in Congress speak for me and they have proven that TrumpO has done an aggregious wrong and abuse of power.

He must be impeached.


----------



## elongobardi

Crepitus said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> "tRump"? What are you, mentally ill?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left sure has an unhealthy preoccupation with rumps, don't they?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One Leftist nutjob will call him fRump, another will call him tRump and so on and so forth...they even make it point of it and think it's cute or something.  All signs of obsession related mental illness, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll stop as soon as he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that will be 2024.   So get use to being a pathetic brainwashed scumbag.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 294491
Click to expand...


Sad you think your iron is your phone but not surprising.    You proved your a moron and liar now your just showing your just retarded.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polishprince

NotfooledbyW said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say goodbye to Schiff and Pelosi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why must you be an idiot?
> 
> The GOP will acquit a President who got caught abusing his office trying to cheat in the upcoming election.
> 
> The acquittal will satisfy his dumbfounded base. But it will piss off the Democrats top to bottom.
> 
> You saw what pissed off Democrats can do to TrumpO stooge politicians in 2018.
> 
> The acquittal is a huge problem for TrumpO and his stooges. Dems outnumber Republicans even in many critical electoral states.
> 
> When Dems are angry they will vote and get many new voters to vote.
> 
> I’d be more worried if the Senate convicts or TrumpO pulls a Nixon and quits.
Click to expand...



You don't get it .   President Obama explained in October 2016, that the US election system is unriggable.  It is literally impossible to fix an election in America.

So the whole thing is just bullshit.   Trump is being accused of conspiring to do something which literally impossible.   The Democrat Articles of Impeachment are equivalent to charges that Trump wanted to have the sun set in the East.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

"elongobardi, post: 23658672, 





elongobardi said:


> He did nothing wrong why do you think the Democrats keep changing the charge moron.



The charge has not changed. From day one TrumpO wrongly was caught attempting to extort a foreign leader to help his own re-election efforts. 

Why are you so confused about that?


----------



## Jackson

NotfooledbyW said:


> elongobardi, post: 23658546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn’t do anything wrong moron. The Ukraine President said he didn’t do anything wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is The Ukraine’s President a US citizen? His opinion on TrumpO’s wrongdoing is secondary or further down the food chain.
> 
> TrumpO used the power of his office to target a US citizen to be prosecuted in a foreign court for personal gain. The gain TrumpO sought was to help him win re-election.
> 
> When he targeted that US citizen to effect the upcoming election he targeted me and all Americans.
> 
> I get to decide whether or not what TrumpO did was wrong.
> 
> Unlike you I’m not deferring that decision to a foreigner.
> 
> My representatives in Congress speak for me and they have proven that TrumpO has done an aggregious wrong and abuse of power.
> 
> He must be impeached.
Click to expand...



I believe you are making a BIG mistake.  Look at the crowds Trump gets at his rallies.  Look at the number Biden, Sanders or Warren gets.  You are making the same mistakes Democrats made in 2016  It's obvious the voters are behind Trump and we may see another big change in Congress.

Certainly some in Congress recognize are in jeopardy if they don't come out and support Trump.


----------



## elongobardi

Yes it did.   Bribery, extortion.   Your so full of shit.  Typical brainwashed pathetic libtard.    The Democrats are fucked and they know it.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wapasha

RealDave said:


> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.


....coming to a neighborhood near you.


----------



## RealDave

Jackson said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi, post: 23658546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn’t do anything wrong moron. The Ukraine President said he didn’t do anything wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is The Ukraine’s President a US citizen? His opinion on TrumpO’s wrongdoing is secondary or further down the food chain.
> 
> TrumpO used the power of his office to target a US citizen to be prosecuted in a foreign court for personal gain. The gain TrumpO sought was to help him win re-election.
> 
> When he targeted that US citizen to effect the upcoming election he targeted me and all Americans.
> 
> I get to decide whether or not what TrumpO did was wrong.
> 
> Unlike you I’m not deferring that decision to a foreigner.
> 
> My representatives in Congress speak for me and they have proven that TrumpO has done an aggregious wrong and abuse of power.
> 
> He must be impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you are making a BIG mistake.  Look at the crowds Trump gets at his rallies.  Look at the number Biden, Sanders or Warren gets.  You are making the same mistakes Democrats made in 2016  It's obvious the voters are behind Trump and we may see another big change in Congress.
> 
> Certainly some in Congress recognize are in jeopardy if they don't come out and support Trump.
Click to expand...


So, we should not prosecute people for their crimes if they are popular.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Polishprince, post: 23658914 





Polishprince said:


> You don't get it . President Obama explained in October 2016, that the US election system is unriggable. It is literally impossible to fix an election in America.



Yes Obama points out the fact that the US election system is so decentralized that it would be next to impossible to rig a presidential election.

But you poor dimwitted TrumpO duped fool, Obama was criticizing TrumpO for running around saying he could only lose because the election was rigged against him.

TrumpO is a fool. Obama was right.

But your ignorance is exposed because TrumpO’s offense isn’t an attempt at rigging an election.

He has used his office and taxpayer funds as leverage to politically harm his leading potential opponent thus not rigging an election but using his office to cheat.

Plus the fact that in doing so he has sought to deprive a US citizen of his freedom had he succeeded in forcing Ukraine’s legal system to file charges against Joe Biden.

Would you want Obama to do that to you?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Jackson said:


> I believe you are making a BIG mistake. Look at the crowds Trump gets at his rallies.



My point was made with knowledge of the ugliness of TrumpO spewing lies and crap to the same sort of suckers who lust for the hate based divisive politics that TrumpO feeds them.

TrumpO still works his loyal crowds up but he has made no gains in attracting new recruits to the cult.

My point was that acquittal in the Senate will anger the left which will fuel anti Trump voter turnout.

lots of Democrats and potential voters were not  ticked off in 2016 because they did not expect TrumpO to win. The economy was not bad at all. 

they learned a good lesson from that and turned out in the midterms giving Nancy her job back and handing “winner” TrumpO a huge loss.

so in case that anger has tapered off I’m glad that Senate acquittal on obvious and easily recognized abuse of power and obstruction will stir up Dem voter again just in time for 2020.


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi, post: 23658546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn’t do anything wrong moron. The Ukraine President said he didn’t do anything wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is The Ukraine’s President a US citizen? His opinion on TrumpO’s wrongdoing is secondary or further down the food chain.
> 
> TrumpO used the power of his office to target a US citizen to be prosecuted in a foreign court for personal gain. The gain TrumpO sought was to help him win re-election.
> 
> When he targeted that US citizen to effect the upcoming election he targeted me and all Americans.
> 
> I get to decide whether or not what TrumpO did was wrong.
> 
> Unlike you I’m not deferring that decision to a foreigner.
> 
> My representatives in Congress speak for me and they have proven that TrumpO has done an aggregious wrong and abuse of power.
> 
> He must be impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you are making a BIG mistake.  Look at the crowds Trump gets at his rallies.  Look at the number Biden, Sanders or Warren gets.  You are making the same mistakes Democrats made in 2016  It's obvious the voters are behind Trump and we may see another big change in Congress.
> 
> Certainly some in Congress recognize are in jeopardy if they don't come out and support Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, we should not prosecute people for their crimes if they are popular.
Click to expand...


They have to commit a crime to charge them with.   That’s how it works.  Made up charges don’t fly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NotfooledbyW

elongobardi said:


> Yes it did. Bribery, extortion.



Bribery and extortion continue to be descriptive words that define TrumpO’s abuse of power since the first day TrumpO got caught.


----------



## Polishprince

NotfooledbyW said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it did. Bribery, extortion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bribery and extortion continue to be descriptive words that define TrumpO’s abuse of power since the first day TrumpO got caught.
Click to expand...



Neither of the articles of impeachment say anything about "bribery" or "extortion"


----------



## elongobardi

NotfooledbyW said:


> Polishprince, post: 23658914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it . President Obama explained in October 2016, that the US election system is unriggable. It is literally impossible to fix an election in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Obama points out the fact that the US election system is so decentralized that it would be next to impossible to rig a presidential election.
> 
> But you poor dimwitted TrumpO duped fool, Obama was criticizing TrumpO for running around saying he could only lose because the election was rigged against him.
> 
> TrumpO is a fool. Obama was right.
> 
> But your ignorance is exposed because TrumpO’s offense isn’t an attempt at rigging an election.
> 
> He has used his office and taxpayer funds as leverage to politically harm his leading potential opponent thus not rigging an election but using his office to cheat.
> 
> Plus the fact that in doing so he has sought to deprive a US citizen of his freedom had he succeeded in forcing Ukraine’s legal system to file charges against Joe Biden.
> 
> Would you want Obama to do that to you?
Click to expand...


Your an ignorant fuck.  Obama was a piece of shit.  If anyone should have been impeached it was that Muslim piece of shit who ruined this country.   You assholes are made because President Trump is getting things done unlike the Democrats who haven’t done shot in just over 3 years besides trying to figure a way to get Trump out of office because they know they can’t beat him and they said it.   So shut the fuck up and take the beating Demtards are getting.   They not only lose the election in 2020, they lose the House as well.     


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

NotfooledbyW said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it did. Bribery, extortion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bribery and extortion continue to be descriptive words that define TrumpO’s abuse of power since the first day TrumpO got caught.
Click to expand...


You said the charges haven’t changed.  They changed 3 times because the Demtards can’t prove shit.  Dem House Reps are afraid to vote the impeachment through because they know they won’t get re-elected.    If it goes to congress the Demtards are really fucked because they can’t hide and protect witnesses.   Pelosi and Schiff are history.    Deal with it loser.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billiejeens

NotfooledbyW said:


> elongobardi, post: 23658546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn’t do anything wrong moron. The Ukraine President said he didn’t do anything wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is The Ukraine’s President a US citizen? His opinion on TrumpO’s wrongdoing is secondary or further down the food chain.
> 
> TrumpO used the power of his office to target a US citizen to be prosecuted in a foreign court for personal gain. The gain TrumpO sought was to help him win re-election.
> 
> When he targeted that US citizen to effect the upcoming election he targeted me and all Americans.
> 
> I get to decide whether or not what TrumpO did was wrong.
> 
> Unlike you I’m not deferring that decision to a foreigner.
> 
> My representatives in Congress speak for me and they have proven that TrumpO has done an aggregious wrong and abuse of power.
> 
> He must be impeached.
Click to expand...



Another fucking retard
Where are they growing you all?


----------



## Billiejeens

elongobardi said:


> Yes it did.   Bribery, extortion.   Your so full of shit.  Typical brainwashed pathetic libtard.    The Democrats are fucked and they know it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Think so
Hope so.


----------



## Polishprince

RealDave said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi, post: 23658546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn’t do anything wrong moron. The Ukraine President said he didn’t do anything wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is The Ukraine’s President a US citizen? His opinion on TrumpO’s wrongdoing is secondary or further down the food chain.
> 
> TrumpO used the power of his office to target a US citizen to be prosecuted in a foreign court for personal gain. The gain TrumpO sought was to help him win re-election.
> 
> When he targeted that US citizen to effect the upcoming election he targeted me and all Americans.
> 
> I get to decide whether or not what TrumpO did was wrong.
> 
> Unlike you I’m not deferring that decision to a foreigner.
> 
> My representatives in Congress speak for me and they have proven that TrumpO has done an aggregious wrong and abuse of power.
> 
> He must be impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you are making a BIG mistake.  Look at the crowds Trump gets at his rallies.  Look at the number Biden, Sanders or Warren gets.  You are making the same mistakes Democrats made in 2016  It's obvious the voters are behind Trump and we may see another big change in Congress.
> 
> Certainly some in Congress recognize are in jeopardy if they don't come out and support Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, we should not prosecute people for their crimes if they are popular.
Click to expand...



Au contraire.   We shouldn't prosecute people for crimes if there is no evidence.    And there is no evidence whatsoever that the President did anything illegal.    All the so-called "witnesses" were just giving the opinion that they were upset about being kept out of the loop as far as foreign relations.   I'm sure they were truthful, their butts were hurting.   But it isn't evidence of squat.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

"Billiejeens, post: 23659490, 





Billiejeens said:


> Another fucking retard
> Where are they growing you all?



I see that your being fully engulfed within the cult of Trump prevents you from engaging in a conversation or response to the points I’ve made. 

So to engage you at your level:

Retarded is any American that accepts and condones a President of the United States doing this:


(1) President Trump—acting both directly and through his agents Within and Outside the United States Government?corruptly solicited the Government of Ukraine to publicly announce investigations into—

(A) a political opponent, former Vice President Joseph R. Biden,; and

(B) a discredited theory promoted by Russia alleging that Ukraine—rather than Russia—interfered in the 2016 United States Presidential election.

(2) With the same corrupt motives, President Trump—acting both directly and through his agents within and outside the United States Government—conditioned two official acts on the public announcements that he had requested—

(A) the release of $391 million of United States taxpayer funds that Congress had appropriated on a bipartisan basis for the purpose of providing vital military and security assistance to Ukraine to oppose Russian aggression and which President Trump had ordered suspended; and

(B) a head of state meeting at the White House, which the President of Ukraine sought to demonstrate continued United States support for the Government of Ukraine in the face of Russian aggression.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Polishprince said:


> And there is no evidence whatsoever that the President did anything illegal.



Admit it. TrumpO can do nothing ‘illegal’ being the leader of your cult.

This a high crime and misdemeanor:

(1) President Trump—acting both directly and through his agents Within and Outside the United States Government?corruptly solicited the Government of Ukraine to publicly announce investigations into—

(A) a political opponent, former Vice President Joseph R. Biden,; and

(B) a discredited theory promoted by Russia alleging that Ukraine—rather than Russia—interfered in the 2016 United States Presidential election.

(2) With the same corrupt motives, President Trump—acting both directly and through his agents within and outside the United States Government—conditioned two official acts on the public announcements that he had requested—

(A) the release of $391 million of United States taxpayer funds that Congress had appropriated on a bipartisan basis for the purpose of providing vital military and security assistance to Ukraine to oppose Russian aggression and which President Trump had ordered suspended; and

(B) a head of state meeting at the White House, which the President of Ukraine sought to demonstrate continued United States support for the Government of Ukraine in the face of Russian aggression.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Polishprince said:


> Neither of the articles of impeachment say anything about "bribery" or "extortion"



Does “corruptly solicited” fall far from the “bribery or extortion” family tree of high crimes or misdemeanors?


While TrumpO cult members attempt to defend their master through the use of word games and the art of argumentative semantics.

It appears TrumpO has lost 5% of Independents and 3% of Pubbies during the first 30 days of impeachment.


President Trump's approval rating dipped among independent voters as Democrats move forward on impeachment, according to the latest Hill-HarrisX poll released Tuesday.  
The survey shows 39 percent of independent voters approve of Trump's job performance, while 56 percent said they disapprove.

_

__The new approval rating among independent voters is down from 44 percent in early November.
_

_Trump's job approval rating also saw a dip among Republican voters, dropping 3 points to 85 percent compared to the previous poll.The survey comes amid the release of articles of impeachment against Trump._

Trump's approval dips among independent voters amid impeachment

Here’s why. TrumpO did this and people see it.

(1) President Trump—acting both directly and through his agents Within and Outside the United States Government?corruptly solicited the Government of Ukraine to publicly announce investigations into—

(A) a political opponent, former Vice President Joseph R. Biden,; and

(B) a discredited theory promoted by Russia alleging that Ukraine—rather than Russia—interfered in the 2016 United States Presidential election.

(2) With the same corrupt motives, President Trump—acting both directly and through his agents within and outside the United States Government—conditioned two official acts on the public announcements that he had requested—

(A) the release of $391 million of United States taxpayer funds that Congress had appropriated on a bipartisan basis for the purpose of providing vital military and security assistance to Ukraine to oppose Russian aggression and which President Trump had ordered suspended; and

(B) a head of state meeting at the White House, which the President of Ukraine sought to demonstrate continued United States support for the Government of Ukraine in the face of Russian aggression.[/QUOTE]


----------



## elongobardi

NotfooledbyW said:


> "Billiejeens, post: 23659490,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another fucking retard
> Where are they growing you all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that your being fully engulfed within the cult of Trump prevents you from engaging in a conversation or response to the points I’ve made.
> 
> So to engage you at your level:
> 
> Retarded is any American that accepts and condones a President of the United States doing this:
> 
> 
> (1) President Trump—acting both directly and through his agents Within and Outside the United States Government?corruptly solicited the Government of Ukraine to publicly announce investigations into—
> 
> (A) a political opponent, former Vice President Joseph R. Biden,; and
> 
> (B) a discredited theory promoted by Russia alleging that Ukraine—rather than Russia—interfered in the 2016 United States Presidential election.
> 
> (2) With the same corrupt motives, President Trump—acting both directly and through his agents within and outside the United States Government—conditioned two official acts on the public announcements that he had requested—
> 
> (A) the release of $391 million of United States taxpayer funds that Congress had appropriated on a bipartisan basis for the purpose of providing vital military and security assistance to Ukraine to oppose Russian aggression and which President Trump had ordered suspended; and
> 
> (B) a head of state meeting at the White House, which the President of Ukraine sought to demonstrate continued United States support for the Government of Ukraine in the face of Russian aggression.
Click to expand...


Another pathetic libtard who doesn’t want to admit the obvious.   You will lose the 2020 election and the House will go Republican.   Deal with it.  Learn to say President Trump till 2024.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aletheia4u

Death Angel said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats are too stupid and too convinced of their own superiority to see they are cutting their own throats.
> Go for it, morons!
> 
> 
> 
> On Glenn Beck today, Ted Cruz said the Senate WILL have a trial. It will destroy the Democrats
Click to expand...

*The Privilege from Arrest Clause provides a Member of Congress a privilege from civil arrest only, but not from other civil processes. Even the privilege from civil arrest would be valid only while Congress is in session.

Civil arrest is the physical detainment of a person, by lawful authority, to answer a civil demand against him. At the time the Constitution was adopted, civil arrests were common. Long v. Ansell (1934). The Framers likely feared this tool could be misused to interfere with the legislative process. Civil arrest is rarely, if ever, practiced, so this clause is virtually obsolete and has little application today.

The Supreme Court interpreted the language "in all Cases, except Treason, Felony, and Breach of the Peace" to encompass all crimes. Williamson v. United States (1908). Tracing the origins of the clause to parliamentary privilege, the Court found this identical language was used to qualify Parliament's privilege from arrest so that the members of Parliament were not immune from criminal prosecution. The Court concluded that the Framers' use of the identical phrase, without any explanation, indicated that Congress's privilege was to have the same limitation regarding criminal actions as did the parliamentary privilege from which the language was borrowed. The clause, therefore, does not provide Congress with any immunity from criminal prosecution.

The Supreme Court, applying the Framers' intent, later declared that the clause also did not provide any privilege from civil process. Long v. Ansell. Hence, civil litigants can compel Members of Congress to appear in a court of proper jurisdiction to defend against civil actions. Furthermore, the Court has so narrowly interpreted the clause that Members of Congress may even be compelled by subpoena to testify in criminal and civil actions while Congress is in session.* Guide to the Constitution



*Perjury is considered a serious offense, as it can be used to usurp the power of the courts, resulting in miscarriages of justice. In the United States, for example, the general perjury statute under federal law classifies perjury as a felony and provides for a prison sentence of up to five years* Perjury - Wikipedia

*A breach of the peace was a common-law offense, but is presently governed by statute in many states. It is frequently defined as constituting a form of Disorderly Conduct. Examples include using abusive or obscene language in a public place, resisting a lawful arrest, and trespassing or damaging property when accompanied by violence*.  breach of the peace


----------



## RealDave

Polishprince said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi, post: 23658546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn’t do anything wrong moron. The Ukraine President said he didn’t do anything wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is The Ukraine’s President a US citizen? His opinion on TrumpO’s wrongdoing is secondary or further down the food chain.
> 
> TrumpO used the power of his office to target a US citizen to be prosecuted in a foreign court for personal gain. The gain TrumpO sought was to help him win re-election.
> 
> When he targeted that US citizen to effect the upcoming election he targeted me and all Americans.
> 
> I get to decide whether or not what TrumpO did was wrong.
> 
> Unlike you I’m not deferring that decision to a foreigner.
> 
> My representatives in Congress speak for me and they have proven that TrumpO has done an aggregious wrong and abuse of power.
> 
> He must be impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you are making a BIG mistake.  Look at the crowds Trump gets at his rallies.  Look at the number Biden, Sanders or Warren gets.  You are making the same mistakes Democrats made in 2016  It's obvious the voters are behind Trump and we may see another big change in Congress.
> 
> Certainly some in Congress recognize are in jeopardy if they don't come out and support Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, we should not prosecute people for their crimes if they are popular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire.   We shouldn't prosecute people for crimes if there is no evidence.    And there is no evidence whatsoever that the President did anything illegal.    All the so-called "witnesses" were just giving the opinion that they were upset about being kept out of the loop as far as foreign relations.   I'm sure they were truthful, their butts were hurting.   But it isn't evidence of squat.
Click to expand...


Keep telling yourselves that crock of shit.

First, the only evidence will be witnesses because Trump did it on a phone call.

They are testifying what they heard & what they were told.

I understand your love for the oversized orange one is strong but get a grip.  He did it.

If Trump had any proof he did not do it, he could have presented it.  He offered nothing.


----------



## RealDave

elongobardi said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Billiejeens, post: 23659490,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another fucking retard
> Where are they growing you all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that your being fully engulfed within the cult of Trump prevents you from engaging in a conversation or response to the points I’ve made.
> 
> So to engage you at your level:
> 
> Retarded is any American that accepts and condones a President of the United States doing this:
> 
> 
> (1) President Trump—acting both directly and through his agents Within and Outside the United States Government?corruptly solicited the Government of Ukraine to publicly announce investigations into—
> 
> (A) a political opponent, former Vice President Joseph R. Biden,; and
> 
> (B) a discredited theory promoted by Russia alleging that Ukraine—rather than Russia—interfered in the 2016 United States Presidential election.
> 
> (2) With the same corrupt motives, President Trump—acting both directly and through his agents within and outside the United States Government—conditioned two official acts on the public announcements that he had requested—
> 
> (A) the release of $391 million of United States taxpayer funds that Congress had appropriated on a bipartisan basis for the purpose of providing vital military and security assistance to Ukraine to oppose Russian aggression and which President Trump had ordered suspended; and
> 
> (B) a head of state meeting at the White House, which the President of Ukraine sought to demonstrate continued United States support for the Government of Ukraine in the face of Russian aggression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another pathetic libtard who doesn’t want to admit the obvious.   You will lose the 2020 election and the House will go Republican.   Deal with it.  Learn to say President Trump till 2024.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 It does not matter if you assfucks reelect a impeached Trump.

The Democrats did their duty as Americans.


----------



## RealDave

elongobardi said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi, post: 23658546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn’t do anything wrong moron. The Ukraine President said he didn’t do anything wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is The Ukraine’s President a US citizen? His opinion on TrumpO’s wrongdoing is secondary or further down the food chain.
> 
> TrumpO used the power of his office to target a US citizen to be prosecuted in a foreign court for personal gain. The gain TrumpO sought was to help him win re-election.
> 
> When he targeted that US citizen to effect the upcoming election he targeted me and all Americans.
> 
> I get to decide whether or not what TrumpO did was wrong.
> 
> Unlike you I’m not deferring that decision to a foreigner.
> 
> My representatives in Congress speak for me and they have proven that TrumpO has done an aggregious wrong and abuse of power.
> 
> He must be impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you are making a BIG mistake.  Look at the crowds Trump gets at his rallies.  Look at the number Biden, Sanders or Warren gets.  You are making the same mistakes Democrats made in 2016  It's obvious the voters are behind Trump and we may see another big change in Congress.
> 
> Certainly some in Congress recognize are in jeopardy if they don't come out and support Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, we should not prosecute people for their crimes if they are popular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have to commit a crime to charge them with.   That’s how it works.  Made up charges don’t fly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


He did.  He will be impeached.

Then you Constitution hating Republicans can side with him.  

Look how Republicans have ignored the Constitution.
1) McConnell refused to bring up Obama's USSC pick
2)  McConnell will not bring anything to the Senate floor without Trump's permission.
3)  Trump uses the emergency claus to steal money from our troops for his wall. Republicans refused to block it.  (The courts have)
4)  The Ukraine bribery scheme
5)  Firing Comey
6)  Trying to fire Mueller
etc etc etc

Trump is the most corrupt President  in my lifetime.


----------



## RealDave

Polishprince said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it did. Bribery, extortion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bribery and extortion continue to be descriptive words that define TrumpO’s abuse of power since the first day TrumpO got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of the articles of impeachment say anything about "bribery" or "extortion"
Click to expand...

 It doesn't say "Fucking crook" either.    Yet its true


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

RealDave said:


> It doesn't say "Fucking crook" either. Yet its true


Ohhh, is your pal, Jack Daniels, having a visit today? That would explain much.


----------



## Billiejeens

RealDave said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it did. Bribery, extortion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bribery and extortion continue to be descriptive words that define TrumpO’s abuse of power since the first day TrumpO got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of the articles of impeachment say anything about "bribery" or "extortion"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't say "Fucking crook" either.    Yet its true
Click to expand...



It doesn't say Real Retarded Dave (up there) either
Yet it's true.


----------



## Jackson

RealDave said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi, post: 23658546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn’t do anything wrong moron. The Ukraine President said he didn’t do anything wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is The Ukraine’s President a US citizen? His opinion on TrumpO’s wrongdoing is secondary or further down the food chain.
> 
> TrumpO used the power of his office to target a US citizen to be prosecuted in a foreign court for personal gain. The gain TrumpO sought was to help him win re-election.
> 
> When he targeted that US citizen to effect the upcoming election he targeted me and all Americans.
> 
> I get to decide whether or not what TrumpO did was wrong.
> 
> Unlike you I’m not deferring that decision to a foreigner.
> 
> My representatives in Congress speak for me and they have proven that TrumpO has done an aggregious wrong and abuse of power.
> 
> He must be impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is, that there were no direct witnesses that witnessed any crime.  It was all third person hearsay.  Can you tell me the witness provided that factual evidence?
> 
> 
> I believe you are making a BIG mistake.  Look at the crowds Trump gets at his rallies.  Look at the number Biden, Sanders or Warren gets.  You are making the same mistakes Democrats made in 2016  It's obvious the voters are behind Trump and we may see another big change in Congress.
> 
> Certainly some in Congress recognize are in jeopardy if they don't come out and support Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, we should not prosecute people for their crimes if they are popular.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jackson

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you are making a BIG mistake. Look at the crowds Trump gets at his rallies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point was made with knowledge of the ugliness of TrumpO spewing lies and crap to the same sort of suckers who lust for the hate based divisive politics that TrumpO feeds them.
> 
> TrumpO still works his loyal crowds up but he has made no gains in attracting new recruits to the cult.
> 
> My point was that acquittal in the Senate will anger the left which will fuel anti Trump voter turnout.
> 
> lots of Democrats and potential voters were not  ticked off in 2016 because they did not expect TrumpO to win. The economy was not bad at all.
> 
> they learned a good lesson from that and turned out in the midterms giving Nancy her job back and handing “winner” TrumpO a huge loss.
> 
> so in case that anger has tapered off I’m glad that Senate acquittal on obvious and easily recognized abuse of power and obstruction will stir up Dem voter again just in time for 2020.
Click to expand...

Lol, we'll see.


----------



## RealDave

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't say "Fucking crook" either. Yet its true
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh, is your pal, Jack Daniels, having a visit today? That would explain much.
Click to expand...

Not a drinker.

Trump is toast & will be impeached.

Then we will watch McConnell, Trump &  their crony's  dance.  Grreat entertainmemt coming our waty.

Fuck Trump & all his crony assfucks too


----------



## Polishprince

RealDave said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't say "Fucking crook" either. Yet its true
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh, is your pal, Jack Daniels, having a visit today? That would explain much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a drinker.
> 
> Trump is toast & will be impeached.
> 
> Then we will watch McConnell, Trump &  their crony's  dance.  Grreat entertainmemt coming our waty.
> 
> Fuck Trump & all his crony assfucks too
Click to expand...



Hey, Dave.

Do you really think that President Trump will be removed from office?  

Mr. Turtle doesn't see a single Republican defection in the United States Senate.


----------



## Billiejeens

RealDave said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't say "Fucking crook" either. Yet its true
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh, is your pal, Jack Daniels, having a visit today? That would explain much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a drinker.
> 
> Trump is toast & will be impeached.
> 
> Then we will watch McConnell, Trump &  their crony's  dance.  Grreat entertainmemt coming our waty.
> 
> Fuck Trump & all his crony assfucks too
Click to expand...



Why don't we just say Fuck You, you anti-American bastard?
We could do that, right?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

RealDave said:


> Not a drinker.


How do you explain your irrational and vile behavior then?


----------



## Billiejeens

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a drinker.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you explain your irrational and vile behavior then?
Click to expand...


He's a Democrat supporter


----------



## Erinwltr

elongobardi said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is due process.  The process is fair.
> 
> Quit your fucking whining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are reading lying.   The whole bullshit impeachment had no due process.    Schiff and Pelosi made it up as they went along.  If there was due process the impeachment would have been over the first day.  Hear say is not admissible and not one witness was there for the phone call that was released by President Trump and there President even said President Trump did nothing wrong.   They changed the impeachment charge three times because they have nothing.    The Democrats are done once the Senate gets this.  You can’t hide the witnesses now or interrupt the questioning now.   Your fucked scumbag
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I dislike the whole impeachment thing -
> Some of that is not true.
> Impeachment in The House is a Political Act, not a criminal trial.
> Still - It is like going to a grand jury.
> There is no due process in a Grand jury
> The prosecutors see if they can persuade enough people to go forward with a trial.
> In this case the trial would be in the Senate.
> Due process happens there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  The House is a disgrace and make up shit as they go but once it goes to Senate they can’t hide anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that it would go to the Senate
> Now I'm not sure.
> I heard pelosi actually give other Democrats permission to vote no, today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Democrats are worried if they vote yes they won’t get re-elected.   They are panicking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Talk about not making any fucking sense.  What a pathetic Trump Troll you are.


----------



## Erinwltr

Billiejeens said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say goodbye to Schiff and Pelosi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why must you be an idiot?
> 
> The GOP will acquit a President who got caught abusing his office trying to cheat in the upcoming election.
> 
> The acquittal will satisfy his dumbfounded base. But it will piss off the Democrats top to bottom.
> 
> You saw what pissed off Democrats can do to TrumpO stooge politicians in 2018.
> 
> The acquittal is a huge problem for TrumpO and his stooges. Dems outnumber Republicans even in many critical electoral states.
> 
> When Dems are angry they will vote and get many new voters to vote.
> 
> I’d be more worried if the Senate convicts or TrumpO pulls a Nixon and quits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 2018 was a colossal failure for dems.
Click to expand...

Sure thing, Sparky.  The Orange Clown lost the House.  He failed, not Democrats.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...30dea2-e298-11e8-8f5f-a55347f48762_story.html


----------



## Billiejeens

Erinwltr said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say goodbye to Schiff and Pelosi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why must you be an idiot?
> 
> The GOP will acquit a President who got caught abusing his office trying to cheat in the upcoming election.
> 
> The acquittal will satisfy his dumbfounded base. But it will piss off the Democrats top to bottom.
> 
> You saw what pissed off Democrats can do to TrumpO stooge politicians in 2018.
> 
> The acquittal is a huge problem for TrumpO and his stooges. Dems outnumber Republicans even in many critical electoral states.
> 
> When Dems are angry they will vote and get many new voters to vote.
> 
> I’d be more worried if the Senate convicts or TrumpO pulls a Nixon and quits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 2018 was a colossal failure for dems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure thing, Sparky.  The Orange Clown lost the House.  He failed, not Democrats.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...30dea2-e298-11e8-8f5f-a55347f48762_story.html
Click to expand...


I laugh


----------



## RealDave

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a drinker.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you explain your irrational and vile behavior then?
Click to expand...

I am smarter than you.  You need an excuse, I get it.


----------



## RealDave

Polishprince said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't say "Fucking crook" either. Yet its true
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh, is your pal, Jack Daniels, having a visit today? That would explain much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a drinker.
> 
> Trump is toast & will be impeached.
> 
> Then we will watch McConnell, Trump &  their crony's  dance.  Grreat entertainmemt coming our waty.
> 
> Fuck Trump & all his crony assfucks too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Dave.
> 
> Do you really think that President Trump will be removed from office?
> 
> Mr. Turtle doesn't see a single Republican defection in the United States Senate.
Click to expand...

 
We will have a month to see what happens after the House votes.  Some  Republicans outside the Senate will come forward & support conviction.  Trump will get caught doing something else stupid like bribing Senators with campaign cash. 


Republicans will need to produce witnesses like Pompeo.  Will Pompeo lie under oath?  Will Trump blame Giuliani?      If they offer nothing, it will be an obvious whitewash.


----------



## eagle1462010

RealDave said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't say "Fucking crook" either. Yet its true
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh, is your pal, Jack Daniels, having a visit today? That would explain much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a drinker.
> 
> Trump is toast & will be impeached.
> 
> Then we will watch McConnell, Trump &  their crony's  dance.  Grreat entertainmemt coming our waty.
> 
> Fuck Trump & all his crony assfucks too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Dave.
> 
> Do you really think that President Trump will be removed from office?
> 
> Mr. Turtle doesn't see a single Republican defection in the United States Senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will have a month to see what happens after the House votes.  Some  Republicans outside the Senate will come forward & support conviction.  Trump will get caught doing something else stupid like bribing Senators with campaign cash.
> 
> 
> Republicans will need to produce witnesses like Pompeo.  Will Pompeo lie under oath?  Will Trump blame Giuliani?      If they offer nothing, it will be an obvious whitewash.
Click to expand...

If a Frog had wings he wouldn't bump his butt when he jumped........


----------



## Polishprince

RealDave said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't say "Fucking crook" either. Yet its true
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh, is your pal, Jack Daniels, having a visit today? That would explain much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a drinker.
> 
> Trump is toast & will be impeached.
> 
> Then we will watch McConnell, Trump &  their crony's  dance.  Grreat entertainmemt coming our waty.
> 
> Fuck Trump & all his crony assfucks too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Dave.
> 
> Do you really think that President Trump will be removed from office?
> 
> Mr. Turtle doesn't see a single Republican defection in the United States Senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will have a month to see what happens after the House votes.  Some  Republicans outside the Senate will come forward & support conviction.  Trump will get caught doing something else stupid like bribing Senators with campaign cash.
> 
> 
> Republicans will need to produce witnesses like Pompeo.  Will Pompeo lie under oath?  Will Trump blame Giuliani?      If they offer nothing, it will be an obvious whitewash.
Click to expand...


Pompeo didn't see anything, so he isn't a witness.

Actually, none of the witnesses that the D's produced saw anything and won't be allowed to testify.   The fact that someone is butthurt from being left out of the loop isn't evidence.


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Billiejeens, post: 23659490,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another fucking retard
> Where are they growing you all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that your being fully engulfed within the cult of Trump prevents you from engaging in a conversation or response to the points I’ve made.
> 
> So to engage you at your level:
> 
> Retarded is any American that accepts and condones a President of the United States doing this:
> 
> 
> (1) President Trump—acting both directly and through his agents Within and Outside the United States Government?corruptly solicited the Government of Ukraine to publicly announce investigations into—
> 
> (A) a political opponent, former Vice President Joseph R. Biden,; and
> 
> (B) a discredited theory promoted by Russia alleging that Ukraine—rather than Russia—interfered in the 2016 United States Presidential election.
> 
> (2) With the same corrupt motives, President Trump—acting both directly and through his agents within and outside the United States Government—conditioned two official acts on the public announcements that he had requested—
> 
> (A) the release of $391 million of United States taxpayer funds that Congress had appropriated on a bipartisan basis for the purpose of providing vital military and security assistance to Ukraine to oppose Russian aggression and which President Trump had ordered suspended; and
> 
> (B) a head of state meeting at the White House, which the President of Ukraine sought to demonstrate continued United States support for the Government of Ukraine in the face of Russian aggression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another pathetic libtard who doesn’t want to admit the obvious.   You will lose the 2020 election and the House will go Republican.   Deal with it.  Learn to say President Trump till 2024.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does not matter if you assfucks reelect a impeached Trump.
> 
> The Democrats did their duty as Americans.
Click to expand...


Did there duty.  They have lied for a little over 3 years.   That is there duty.  Your pathetic Democrats are done.   It is over for them.  America knows they are liars and pieces of shit like you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi, post: 23658546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn’t do anything wrong moron. The Ukraine President said he didn’t do anything wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is The Ukraine’s President a US citizen? His opinion on TrumpO’s wrongdoing is secondary or further down the food chain.
> 
> TrumpO used the power of his office to target a US citizen to be prosecuted in a foreign court for personal gain. The gain TrumpO sought was to help him win re-election.
> 
> When he targeted that US citizen to effect the upcoming election he targeted me and all Americans.
> 
> I get to decide whether or not what TrumpO did was wrong.
> 
> Unlike you I’m not deferring that decision to a foreigner.
> 
> My representatives in Congress speak for me and they have proven that TrumpO has done an aggregious wrong and abuse of power.
> 
> He must be impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you are making a BIG mistake.  Look at the crowds Trump gets at his rallies.  Look at the number Biden, Sanders or Warren gets.  You are making the same mistakes Democrats made in 2016  It's obvious the voters are behind Trump and we may see another big change in Congress.
> 
> Certainly some in Congress recognize are in jeopardy if they don't come out and support Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, we should not prosecute people for their crimes if they are popular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have to commit a crime to charge them with.   That’s how it works.  Made up charges don’t fly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did.  He will be impeached.
> 
> Then you Constitution hating Republicans can side with him.
> 
> Look how Republicans have ignored the Constitution.
> 1) McConnell refused to bring up Obama's USSC pick
> 2)  McConnell will not bring anything to the Senate floor without Trump's permission.
> 3)  Trump uses the emergency claus to steal money from our troops for his wall. Republicans refused to block it.  (The courts have)
> 4)  The Ukraine bribery scheme
> 5)  Firing Comey
> 6)  Trying to fire Mueller
> etc etc etc
> 
> Trump is the most corrupt President  in my lifetime.
Click to expand...


He is not getting impeached.    You want to put some money where your big mouth is.     If it makes it out of the House the Senate is going to shove it down your throats.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't say "Fucking crook" either. Yet its true
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh, is your pal, Jack Daniels, having a visit today? That would explain much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a drinker.
> 
> Trump is toast & will be impeached.
> 
> Then we will watch McConnell, Trump &  their crony's  dance.  Grreat entertainmemt coming our waty.
> 
> Fuck Trump & all his crony assfucks too
Click to expand...


I can’t wait to the impeachment goes down the drain.  You’ll go in hiding because you know we are going to shove it down your pathetic brainwashed libtard piece of shot mouth.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

Erinwltr said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are reading lying.   The whole bullshit impeachment had no due process.    Schiff and Pelosi made it up as they went along.  If there was due process the impeachment would have been over the first day.  Hear say is not admissible and not one witness was there for the phone call that was released by President Trump and there President even said President Trump did nothing wrong.   They changed the impeachment charge three times because they have nothing.    The Democrats are done once the Senate gets this.  You can’t hide the witnesses now or interrupt the questioning now.   Your fucked scumbag
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I dislike the whole impeachment thing -
> Some of that is not true.
> Impeachment in The House is a Political Act, not a criminal trial.
> Still - It is like going to a grand jury.
> There is no due process in a Grand jury
> The prosecutors see if they can persuade enough people to go forward with a trial.
> In this case the trial would be in the Senate.
> Due process happens there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  The House is a disgrace and make up shit as they go but once it goes to Senate they can’t hide anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that it would go to the Senate
> Now I'm not sure.
> I heard pelosi actually give other Democrats permission to vote no, today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Democrats are worried if they vote yes they won’t get re-elected.   They are panicking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk about not making any fucking sense.  What a pathetic Trump Troll you are.
Click to expand...


Learn how to read.  A lot of your House Reps are getting screamed at by there constituents to not impeach.   There jobs are on the line.  That’s why you will lose the House in 2020.  Dickhead.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polishprince

elongobardi said:


> I can’t wait to the impeachment goes down the drain.  You’ll go in hiding because you know we are going to shove it down your pathetic brainwashed libtard piece of shot mouth.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





You have to be patient here.     President Trump knows timing, and how to build suspense.

Remember, he is one of the greatest creators of Reality TV as well as a WWE Hall of Fame enshrinee.


----------



## elongobardi

Erinwltr said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say goodbye to Schiff and Pelosi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why must you be an idiot?
> 
> The GOP will acquit a President who got caught abusing his office trying to cheat in the upcoming election.
> 
> The acquittal will satisfy his dumbfounded base. But it will piss off the Democrats top to bottom.
> 
> You saw what pissed off Democrats can do to TrumpO stooge politicians in 2018.
> 
> The acquittal is a huge problem for TrumpO and his stooges. Dems outnumber Republicans even in many critical electoral states.
> 
> When Dems are angry they will vote and get many new voters to vote.
> 
> I’d be more worried if the Senate convicts or TrumpO pulls a Nixon and quits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 2018 was a colossal failure for dems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure thing, Sparky.  The Orange Clown lost the House.  He failed, not Democrats.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...30dea2-e298-11e8-8f5f-a55347f48762_story.html
Click to expand...


He will get the House back in 2020 after he wins the election.    Can’t wait to hear you liberal scumbags cry like bitches.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo

Polishprince said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t wait to the impeachment goes down the drain.  You’ll go in hiding because you know we are going to shove it down your pathetic brainwashed libtard piece of shot mouth.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be patient here.     President Trump knows timing, and how to build suspense.
> 
> Remember, he is one of the greatest creators of Reality TV as well as a WWE Hall of Fame enshrinee.
Click to expand...


You write that as if they're of some redeeming social value.  
Guess what.


----------



## White 6

Pogo said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t wait to the impeachment goes down the drain.  You’ll go in hiding because you know we are going to shove it down your pathetic brainwashed libtard piece of shot mouth.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be patient here.     President Trump knows timing, and how to build suspense.
> 
> Remember, he is one of the greatest creators of Reality TV as well as a WWE Hall of Fame enshrinee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You write that as if they're of some redeeming social value.
> Guess what.
Click to expand...


If Trump were actually re-elected (which I doubt) He could not resist pushing the envelop further and truly be the first to set a new standard of Republican presidents and Putin fellows to shoot for!  He could be the FIRST to get impeached twice.


----------



## Polishprince

Pogo said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t wait to the impeachment goes down the drain.  You’ll go in hiding because you know we are going to shove it down your pathetic brainwashed libtard piece of shot mouth.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be patient here.     President Trump knows timing, and how to build suspense.
> 
> Remember, he is one of the greatest creators of Reality TV as well as a WWE Hall of Fame enshrinee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You write that as if they're of some redeeming social value.
> Guess what.
Click to expand...



People loved "The Apprentice", it was a tremendous, groundbreaking program.

Truthfully, I wasn't a fan.    But I was very familiar with Trump's competition in WWE and his appearance at the Showcase of the Immortals and the tremendous Hair v Hair match. 

Trump set a WWE record for pay per view event.


----------



## Polishprince

White 6 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t wait to the impeachment goes down the drain.  You’ll go in hiding because you know we are going to shove it down your pathetic brainwashed libtard piece of shot mouth.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be patient here.     President Trump knows timing, and how to build suspense.
> 
> Remember, he is one of the greatest creators of Reality TV as well as a WWE Hall of Fame enshrinee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You write that as if they're of some redeeming social value.
> Guess what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Trump were actually re-elected (which I doubt) He could not resist pushing the envelop further and truly be the first to set a new standard of Republican presidents and Putin fellows to shoot for!  He could be the FIRST to get impeached twice.
Click to expand...



He hasn't been impeached once yet. 

But you're right, although wrong on the time table.   Trump will probably be impeached in 2020 after this one fails.

In 2021, there will be a Republican House and this impeachment mania will be over.


----------



## Polishprince

White 6 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t wait to the impeachment goes down the drain.  You’ll go in hiding because you know we are going to shove it down your pathetic brainwashed libtard piece of shot mouth.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be patient here.     President Trump knows timing, and how to build suspense.
> 
> Remember, he is one of the greatest creators of Reality TV as well as a WWE Hall of Fame enshrinee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You write that as if they're of some redeeming social value.
> Guess what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Trump were actually re-elected (which I doubt) He could not resist pushing the envelop further and truly be the first to set a new standard of Republican presidents and Putin fellows to shoot for!  He could be the FIRST to get impeached twice.
Click to expand...



BTW, you can take it to the bank, Trump is as good as reelected already.   His record of Peace as well as Prosperity is popular with the electorate.   People aren't going to forfeit their 401k's and jobs by electing Sleepy Joe or Pocahontas.


----------



## Pogo

White 6 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t wait to the impeachment goes down the drain.  You’ll go in hiding because you know we are going to shove it down your pathetic brainwashed libtard piece of shot mouth.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be patient here.     President Trump knows timing, and how to build suspense.
> 
> Remember, he is one of the greatest creators of Reality TV as well as a WWE Hall of Fame enshrinee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You write that as if they're of some redeeming social value.
> Guess what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Trump were actually re-elected (which I doubt) He could not resist pushing the envelop further and truly be the first to set a new standard of Republican presidents and Putin fellows to shoot for!  He could be the FIRST to get impeached twice.
Click to expand...


TWO scoops!


----------



## White 6

Polishprince said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t wait to the impeachment goes down the drain.  You’ll go in hiding because you know we are going to shove it down your pathetic brainwashed libtard piece of shot mouth.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be patient here.     President Trump knows timing, and how to build suspense.
> 
> Remember, he is one of the greatest creators of Reality TV as well as a WWE Hall of Fame enshrinee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You write that as if they're of some redeeming social value.
> Guess what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Trump were actually re-elected (which I doubt) He could not resist pushing the envelop further and truly be the first to set a new standard of Republican presidents and Putin fellows to shoot for!  He could be the FIRST to get impeached twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, you can take it to the bank, Trump is as good as reelected already.   His record of Peace as well as Prosperity is popular with the electorate.   People aren't going to forfeit their 401k's and jobs by electing Sleepy Joe or Pocahontas.
Click to expand...


You may be right.  After all, integrity doesn't mean sh*t to a republican for a couple of bucks or big red apple.


----------



## Polishprince

White 6 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t wait to the impeachment goes down the drain.  You’ll go in hiding because you know we are going to shove it down your pathetic brainwashed libtard piece of shot mouth.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be patient here.     President Trump knows timing, and how to build suspense.
> 
> Remember, he is one of the greatest creators of Reality TV as well as a WWE Hall of Fame enshrinee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You write that as if they're of some redeeming social value.
> Guess what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Trump were actually re-elected (which I doubt) He could not resist pushing the envelop further and truly be the first to set a new standard of Republican presidents and Putin fellows to shoot for!  He could be the FIRST to get impeached twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, you can take it to the bank, Trump is as good as reelected already.   His record of Peace as well as Prosperity is popular with the electorate.   People aren't going to forfeit their 401k's and jobs by electing Sleepy Joe or Pocahontas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may be right.  After all, integrity doesn't mean sh*t to a republican for a couple of bucks or big red apple.
Click to expand...


Trump has tremendous integrity, he just refuses to be railroaded out in a witch hunt and insists on fighting back.  When Trump leaves the national scene in 2024, and if the Republicans go back to nominating losers like Pierre Delecto, those guys will never be able to take the heat.   For as much as libs honor Romney today, if its Romney 2024, he will be labeled as Literally Hitler.


----------



## White 6

Polishprince said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be patient here.     President Trump knows timing, and how to build suspense.
> 
> Remember, he is one of the greatest creators of Reality TV as well as a WWE Hall of Fame enshrinee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You write that as if they're of some redeeming social value.
> Guess what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Trump were actually re-elected (which I doubt) He could not resist pushing the envelop further and truly be the first to set a new standard of Republican presidents and Putin fellows to shoot for!  He could be the FIRST to get impeached twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, you can take it to the bank, Trump is as good as reelected already.   His record of Peace as well as Prosperity is popular with the electorate.   People aren't going to forfeit their 401k's and jobs by electing Sleepy Joe or Pocahontas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may be right.  After all, integrity doesn't mean sh*t to a republican for a couple of bucks or big red apple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has tremendous integrity, he just refuses to be railroaded out in a witch hunt and insists on fighting back.  When Trump leaves the national scene in 2024, and if the Republicans go back to nominating losers like Pierre Delecto, those guys will never be able to take the heat.   For as much as libs honor Romney today, if its Romney 2024, he will be labeled as Literally Hitler.
Click to expand...

wake up troll!  The white house defiler-in-chief hasn't an ounce of integrity or he would have admitted his mistake strong arming a foreign leader for political gain *(his own).  *The "great deal maker" would not have been in bankruptcy court 6 times.  He would not have 6 cronies in jail for lying, cheating, tax, evasion, and dirty dealings for foreign nationals against our country.  My daddy told me you are known by who you associate with.  What's your problem?  Raised in a broken home? No upbringing.  Cheated people all your life, so he give you validation?  Be gone viper! White 6/ Out!


----------



## Pogo

Polishprince said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t wait to the impeachment goes down the drain.  You’ll go in hiding because you know we are going to shove it down your pathetic brainwashed libtard piece of shot mouth.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be patient here.     President Trump knows timing, and how to build suspense.
> 
> Remember, he is one of the greatest creators of Reality TV as well as a WWE Hall of Fame enshrinee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You write that as if they're of some redeeming social value.
> Guess what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> People loved "The Apprentice", it was a tremendous, groundbreaking program.
> 
> Truthfully, I wasn't a fan.    But I was very familiar with Trump's competition in WWE and his appearance at the Showcase of the Immortals and the tremendous Hair v Hair match.
> 
> Trump set a WWE record for pay per view event.
Click to expand...


Man, you just looooooooooooooove you some shovelin'.

​


----------



## Billiejeens

White 6 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You write that as if they're of some redeeming social value.
> Guess what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump were actually re-elected (which I doubt) He could not resist pushing the envelop further and truly be the first to set a new standard of Republican presidents and Putin fellows to shoot for!  He could be the FIRST to get impeached twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, you can take it to the bank, Trump is as good as reelected already.   His record of Peace as well as Prosperity is popular with the electorate.   People aren't going to forfeit their 401k's and jobs by electing Sleepy Joe or Pocahontas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may be right.  After all, integrity doesn't mean sh*t to a republican for a couple of bucks or big red apple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has tremendous integrity, he just refuses to be railroaded out in a witch hunt and insists on fighting back.  When Trump leaves the national scene in 2024, and if the Republicans go back to nominating losers like Pierre Delecto, those guys will never be able to take the heat.   For as much as libs honor Romney today, if its Romney 2024, he will be labeled as Literally Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wake up troll!  The white house defiler-in-chief hasn't an ounce of integrity or he would have admitted his mistake strong arming a foreign leader for political gain *(his own).  *The "great deal maker" would not have been in bankruptcy court 6 times.  He would not have 6 cronies in jail for lying, cheating, tax, evasion, and dirty dealings for foreign nationals against our country.  My daddy told me you are known by who you associate with.  What's your problem?  Raised in a broken home? No upbringing.  Cheated people all your life, so he give you validation?  Be gone viper! White 6/ Out!
Click to expand...



What a fucking retard.


----------



## MAGAman

White 6 said:


> wake up troll!  The white house defiler-in-chief hasn't an ounce of integrity or he would have admitted his mistake strong arming a foreign leader for political gain *(his own).  *The "great deal maker" would not have been in bankruptcy court 6 times.  He would not have 6 cronies in jail for lying, cheating, tax, evasion, and dirty dealings for foreign nationals against our country.  My daddy told me you are known by who you associate with.  What's your problem?  Raised in a broken home? No upbringing.  Cheated people all your life, so he give you validation?  Be gone viper! White 6/ Out!


----------



## MAGAman

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> I can't wait to see the witness list. This is like a gift from God.


It'll be short and lacking headliners.

While it would be fun to dance on the Democrats stupidity, it wouldn't be effective.

It will be completely unlike the Democrats Kangaroo court.

It will be sober, and serious, and fact based and short.

All they have to do is point out there is no witness, no victim, and no offense.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Boy. Trump constantly gives the libs a severe case of the Hershey Squirts.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

MAGAman said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see the witness list. This is like a gift from God.
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be short and lacking headliners.
> 
> Whi li e it would be fun to dance on the Democrats stupidity, it wouldn't be effective.
> 
> It will be completely unlike the Democrats Kangaroo court.
> 
> I thg will be sober, and serious, and fact based and short.
> 
> All they have to do is point out there is no witness, no victim, and no offense.
Click to expand...

Why not let it drag on for months? Let these Dem ninny candidates smother in their own party's shampeachment


----------



## MAGAman

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Why not let it drag on for months? Let these Dem ninny candidates smother in their own party's shampeachment


It would feel good...

But we're better than the loser Democrats. 

That's why Trump will win reelection


----------



## RealDave

elongobardi said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi, post: 23658546 Is The Ukraine’s President a US citizen? His opinion on TrumpO’s wrongdoing is secondary or further down the food chain.
> 
> TrumpO used the power of his office to target a US citizen to be prosecuted in a foreign court for personal gain. The gain TrumpO sought was to help him win re-election.
> 
> When he targeted that US citizen to effect the upcoming election he targeted me and all Americans.
> 
> I get to decide whether or not what TrumpO did was wrong.
> 
> Unlike you I’m not deferring that decision to a foreigner.
> 
> My representatives in Congress speak for me and they have proven that TrumpO has done an aggregious wrong and abuse of power.
> 
> He must be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you are making a BIG mistake.  Look at the crowds Trump gets at his rallies.  Look at the number Biden, Sanders or Warren gets.  You are making the same mistakes Democrats made in 2016  It's obvious the voters are behind Trump and we may see another big change in Congress.
> 
> Certainly some in Congress recognize are in jeopardy if they don't come out and support Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, we should not prosecute people for their crimes if they are popular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have to commit a crime to charge them with.   That’s how it works.  Made up charges don’t fly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did.  He will be impeached.
> 
> Then you Constitution hating Republicans can side with him.
> 
> Look how Republicans have ignored the Constitution.
> 1) McConnell refused to bring up Obama's USSC pick
> 2)  McConnell will not bring anything to the Senate floor without Trump's permission.
> 3)  Trump uses the emergency claus to steal money from our troops for his wall. Republicans refused to block it.  (The courts have)
> 4)  The Ukraine bribery scheme
> 5)  Firing Comey
> 6)  Trying to fire Mueller
> etc etc etc
> 
> Trump is the most corrupt President  in my lifetime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is not getting impeached.    You want to put some money where your big mouth is.     If it makes it out of the House the Senate is going to shove it down your throats.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

  I think you need to learn what impeachment means.


----------



## RealDave

Polishprince said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be patient here.     President Trump knows timing, and how to build suspense.
> 
> Remember, he is one of the greatest creators of Reality TV as well as a WWE Hall of Fame enshrinee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You write that as if they're of some redeeming social value.
> Guess what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Trump were actually re-elected (which I doubt) He could not resist pushing the envelop further and truly be the first to set a new standard of Republican presidents and Putin fellows to shoot for!  He could be the FIRST to get impeached twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, you can take it to the bank, Trump is as good as reelected already.   His record of Peace as well as Prosperity is popular with the electorate.   People aren't going to forfeit their 401k's and jobs by electing Sleepy Joe or Pocahontas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may be right.  After all, integrity doesn't mean sh*t to a republican for a couple of bucks or big red apple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has tremendous integrity, he just refuses to be railroaded out in a witch hunt and insists on fighting back.  When Trump leaves the national scene in 2024, and if the Republicans go back to nominating losers like Pierre Delecto, those guys will never be able to take the heat.   For as much as libs honor Romney today, if its Romney 2024, he will be labeled as Literally Hitler.
Click to expand...

  Trump has zero integrity.


----------



## Polishprince

RealDave said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You write that as if they're of some redeeming social value.
> Guess what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump were actually re-elected (which I doubt) He could not resist pushing the envelop further and truly be the first to set a new standard of Republican presidents and Putin fellows to shoot for!  He could be the FIRST to get impeached twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, you can take it to the bank, Trump is as good as reelected already.   His record of Peace as well as Prosperity is popular with the electorate.   People aren't going to forfeit their 401k's and jobs by electing Sleepy Joe or Pocahontas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may be right.  After all, integrity doesn't mean sh*t to a republican for a couple of bucks or big red apple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has tremendous integrity, he just refuses to be railroaded out in a witch hunt and insists on fighting back.  When Trump leaves the national scene in 2024, and if the Republicans go back to nominating losers like Pierre Delecto, those guys will never be able to take the heat.   For as much as libs honor Romney today, if its Romney 2024, he will be labeled as Literally Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has zero integrity.
Click to expand...



You'll say the same about Romney or Bush or whomever runs on the GOP ticket after Donald J. Trump leaves the scene.

I still remember the attacks against Romney in 2012 by B. Hussein O's surrogates.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

MAGAman said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not let it drag on for months? Let these Dem ninny candidates smother in their own party's shampeachment
> 
> 
> 
> It would feel good...
> 
> But we're better than the loser Democrats.
> 
> That's why Trump will win reelection
Click to expand...

Agree. As long as we have Hunter, Sleepy, and Schifty Schiff and his staff sweating the Hot Seat. Throw in Pompeo and Bolton for the lib witnesses. Lol


----------



## MAGAman

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Agree. As long as we have Hunter, Sleepy, and Schifty Schiff and his staff sweating the Hot Seat. Throw in Pompeo and Bolton for the lib witnesses. Lol


Democrats were stupid enough to create a partisan, hateful and corrupt circus that turned off independent voters.

We should not return the favor.

Reprove Trumps innocence once again, and vote to  reexonerate.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

MAGAman said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree. As long as we have Hunter, Sleepy, and Schifty Schiff and his staff sweating the Hot Seat. Throw in Pompeo and Bolton for the lib witnesses. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats were stupid enough to create a partisan, hateful and corrupt circus that turned off independent voters.
> 
> We should not return the favor.
> 
> Reprove Trumps innocence once again, and vote to  reexonerate.
Click to expand...

There's just one problem............They are going to continue this nonsense for 5 more F yrs no matter what. Look how they hijacked the country completely for 90 days. And 3 yrs with Mueller.
Half the Repubs problem is turning the other cheek since Reagan. Turn the other cheek to the Devil himself? Lol
I'm changing my mind to a full S show. Now that we got these intrusive tax returns stayed, it is time to do this.

From The Sopranos


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

RealDave said:


> I am smarter than you. You need an excuse, I get it.


Of course you are. Everyone can see that.


----------



## daveman

NotfooledbyW said:


> daveman, post: 23658313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, the impeachment process started before he was even sworn in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Republicans in the House in 2017 & 2018 started the impeachment process. Why in the hell are they squealing like stuck pigs now after the Orange Buffoon committed an impeachable act in Ukraine.
Click to expand...

Ahhh, I see the problem.  You're functionally illiterate.


----------



## daveman

RealDave said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's really going to get his panties in a bunch in 2020, when Donald Trump wins not only the electoral vote, but the popular vote, and the House reverts back into the hands of the GOP.
> 
> I am predicting this here and now.
> 
> 
> 
> Democrat leaders and the media already know this.  This impeachment bullshit is their last ditch attempt to stop Trump from being reelected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They've even admitted preventing his reelection is what it's all about.
> 
> It's never been about justice.  It's always been about power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bull fucking shit.
> 
> It is about that document you continue to piss on called the US Constitution.
> 
> The minute your fat assed orange piece of shit buddy tried to bribe the President of the Ukraine (please don;'t try to claim it never happened)  he started this process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, the impeachment process started before he was even sworn in.
> 
> And you can stop pretending the left cares about the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the Republican House?
Click to expand...

Read what I posted.  Do you idiots really believe the minority party in the House just sits there and does nothing?


----------



## daveman

NotfooledbyW said:


> elongobardi, post: 23658546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn’t do anything wrong moron. The Ukraine President said he didn’t do anything wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is The Ukraine’s President a US citizen? His opinion on TrumpO’s wrongdoing is secondary or further down the food chain.
> 
> TrumpO used the power of his office to target a US citizen to be prosecuted in a foreign court for personal gain. The gain TrumpO sought was to help him win re-election.
> 
> When he targeted that US citizen to effect the upcoming election he targeted me and all Americans.
> 
> I get to decide whether or not what TrumpO did was wrong.
> 
> Unlike you I’m not deferring that decision to a foreigner.
> 
> My representatives in Congress speak for me and they have proven that TrumpO has done an aggregious wrong and abuse of power.
> 
> He must be impeached.
Click to expand...

Yes, you just keep performing exactly as programmed, little robot.


----------



## daveman

RealDave said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi, post: 23658546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn’t do anything wrong moron. The Ukraine President said he didn’t do anything wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is The Ukraine’s President a US citizen? His opinion on TrumpO’s wrongdoing is secondary or further down the food chain.
> 
> TrumpO used the power of his office to target a US citizen to be prosecuted in a foreign court for personal gain. The gain TrumpO sought was to help him win re-election.
> 
> When he targeted that US citizen to effect the upcoming election he targeted me and all Americans.
> 
> I get to decide whether or not what TrumpO did was wrong.
> 
> Unlike you I’m not deferring that decision to a foreigner.
> 
> My representatives in Congress speak for me and they have proven that TrumpO has done an aggregious wrong and abuse of power.
> 
> He must be impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you are making a BIG mistake.  Look at the crowds Trump gets at his rallies.  Look at the number Biden, Sanders or Warren gets.  You are making the same mistakes Democrats made in 2016  It's obvious the voters are behind Trump and we may see another big change in Congress.
> 
> Certainly some in Congress recognize are in jeopardy if they don't come out and support Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, we should not prosecute people for their crimes if they are popular.
Click to expand...

That's what Democrats tell me.


----------



## daveman

NotfooledbyW said:


> Polishprince, post: 23658914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it . President Obama explained in October 2016, that the US election system is unriggable. It is literally impossible to fix an election in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Obama points out the fact that the US election system is so decentralized that it would be next to impossible to rig a presidential election.
> 
> But you poor dimwitted TrumpO duped fool, Obama was criticizing TrumpO for running around saying he could only lose because the election was rigged against him.
> 
> TrumpO is a fool. Obama was right.
> 
> But your ignorance is exposed because TrumpO’s offense isn’t an attempt at rigging an election.
> 
> He has used his office and taxpayer funds as leverage to politically harm his leading potential opponent thus not rigging an election but using his office to cheat.
> 
> Plus the fact that in doing so he has sought to deprive a US citizen of his freedom had he succeeded in forcing Ukraine’s legal system to file charges against Joe Biden.
> 
> Would you want Obama to do that to you?
Click to expand...

Remember, kids, it's Trump's fault Biden is a corrupt piece of shit.


----------



## Roudy

daveman said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince, post: 23658914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it . President Obama explained in October 2016, that the US election system is unriggable. It is literally impossible to fix an election in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Obama points out the fact that the US election system is so decentralized that it would be next to impossible to rig a presidential election.
> 
> But you poor dimwitted TrumpO duped fool, Obama was criticizing TrumpO for running around saying he could only lose because the election was rigged against him.
> 
> TrumpO is a fool. Obama was right.
> 
> But your ignorance is exposed because TrumpO’s offense isn’t an attempt at rigging an election.
> 
> He has used his office and taxpayer funds as leverage to politically harm his leading potential opponent thus not rigging an election but using his office to cheat.
> 
> Plus the fact that in doing so he has sought to deprive a US citizen of his freedom had he succeeded in forcing Ukraine’s legal system to file charges against Joe Biden.
> 
> Would you want Obama to do that to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember, kids, it's Trump's fault Biden is a corrupt piece of shit.
Click to expand...

How dare Trump look into Biden's corruption and abuse of power in Ukraine?!  Doesn't he know Democrats are above the law?


----------



## Billiejeens

Roudy said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince, post: 23658914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it . President Obama explained in October 2016, that the US election system is unriggable. It is literally impossible to fix an election in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Obama points out the fact that the US election system is so decentralized that it would be next to impossible to rig a presidential election.
> 
> But you poor dimwitted TrumpO duped fool, Obama was criticizing TrumpO for running around saying he could only lose because the election was rigged against him.
> 
> TrumpO is a fool. Obama was right.
> 
> But your ignorance is exposed because TrumpO’s offense isn’t an attempt at rigging an election.
> 
> He has used his office and taxpayer funds as leverage to politically harm his leading potential opponent thus not rigging an election but using his office to cheat.
> 
> Plus the fact that in doing so he has sought to deprive a US citizen of his freedom had he succeeded in forcing Ukraine’s legal system to file charges against Joe Biden.
> 
> Would you want Obama to do that to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember, kids, it's Trump's fault Biden is a corrupt piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How dare Trump look into Biden's corruption and abuse of power in Ukraine?!  Doesn't he know Democrats are above the law?
Click to expand...


See, that's the problem 
He doesnt know that 
He's not a politician 
He is truly The People's President 
The people dont know that. And furthermore dont want that to happen.
He represents those views 
Our views.


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you are making a BIG mistake.  Look at the crowds Trump gets at his rallies.  Look at the number Biden, Sanders or Warren gets.  You are making the same mistakes Democrats made in 2016  It's obvious the voters are behind Trump and we may see another big change in Congress.
> 
> Certainly some in Congress recognize are in jeopardy if they don't come out and support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, we should not prosecute people for their crimes if they are popular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have to commit a crime to charge them with.   That’s how it works.  Made up charges don’t fly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did.  He will be impeached.
> 
> Then you Constitution hating Republicans can side with him.
> 
> Look how Republicans have ignored the Constitution.
> 1) McConnell refused to bring up Obama's USSC pick
> 2)  McConnell will not bring anything to the Senate floor without Trump's permission.
> 3)  Trump uses the emergency claus to steal money from our troops for his wall. Republicans refused to block it.  (The courts have)
> 4)  The Ukraine bribery scheme
> 5)  Firing Comey
> 6)  Trying to fire Mueller
> etc etc etc
> 
> Trump is the most corrupt President  in my lifetime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is not getting impeached.    You want to put some money where your big mouth is.     If it makes it out of the House the Senate is going to shove it down your throats.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you need to learn what impeachment means.
Click to expand...


No I think the Democrats need to learn what it means and how it works.    They don’t know either just like you.    Keep trying.   Maybe one day you’ll get a clue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveman

RealDave said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made-up fantasy crapola?  Oh, you mean like Warren's claim of Native American ancestry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She took a DNA test that showed ancestry 6-8 generations ago.
> 
> Where the fuck have you been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1/1,024%. Where the fuck have you been?
> 
> Oh, I know. Nevermind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you assfucks are dumber than shit, but when you are given a range, it does not automatically mean the  last number of that range.
> 
> You used it because you are a dishonest fucking Trumpette.  Dumber than shit & p[roving it every post.
> 
> The actual range was 6-10.   You posted as if the report said ten generations ago but it just as likely been 6 generations ago or 1/64th.
> 
> Warren did not specify the percent, just that there was.  The report fit with what she said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why did she apologize to the Cherokee Nation?
> 
> Elizabeth Warren apologizes to Native Americans, again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did not approve of the teat & the way NA ancestry was being treated.
> 
> Do you people ever follow the real news or do you just suckle off the Fox News teat.
Click to expand...

What does your teevee tell you to believe?


----------



## RealDave

daveman said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> She took a DNA test that showed ancestry 6-8 generations ago.
> 
> Where the fuck have you been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/1,024%. Where the fuck have you been?
> 
> Oh, I know. Nevermind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you assfucks are dumber than shit, but when you are given a range, it does not automatically mean the  last number of that range.
> 
> You used it because you are a dishonest fucking Trumpette.  Dumber than shit & p[roving it every post.
> 
> The actual range was 6-10.   You posted as if the report said ten generations ago but it just as likely been 6 generations ago or 1/64th.
> 
> Warren did not specify the percent, just that there was.  The report fit with what she said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why did she apologize to the Cherokee Nation?
> 
> Elizabeth Warren apologizes to Native Americans, again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did not approve of the teat & the way NA ancestry was being treated.
> 
> Do you people ever follow the real news or do you just suckle off the Fox News teat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does your teevee tell you to believe?
Click to expand...


I read lots of sources as to why the Cherokee Nation was upset.

You should try it.


----------



## RealDave

elongobardi said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we should not prosecute people for their crimes if they are popular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have to commit a crime to charge them with.   That’s how it works.  Made up charges don’t fly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did.  He will be impeached.
> 
> Then you Constitution hating Republicans can side with him.
> 
> Look how Republicans have ignored the Constitution.
> 1) McConnell refused to bring up Obama's USSC pick
> 2)  McConnell will not bring anything to the Senate floor without Trump's permission.
> 3)  Trump uses the emergency claus to steal money from our troops for his wall. Republicans refused to block it.  (The courts have)
> 4)  The Ukraine bribery scheme
> 5)  Firing Comey
> 6)  Trying to fire Mueller
> etc etc etc
> 
> Trump is the most corrupt President  in my lifetime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is not getting impeached.    You want to put some money where your big mouth is.     If it makes it out of the House the Senate is going to shove it down your throats.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you need to learn what impeachment means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I think the Democrats need to learn what it means and how it works.    They don’t know either just like you.    Keep trying.   Maybe one day you’ll get a clue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

  When the House votes, Trump will be impeached.


----------



## RealDave

Roudy said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince, post: 23658914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it . President Obama explained in October 2016, that the US election system is unriggable. It is literally impossible to fix an election in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Obama points out the fact that the US election system is so decentralized that it would be next to impossible to rig a presidential election.
> 
> But you poor dimwitted TrumpO duped fool, Obama was criticizing TrumpO for running around saying he could only lose because the election was rigged against him.
> 
> TrumpO is a fool. Obama was right.
> 
> But your ignorance is exposed because TrumpO’s offense isn’t an attempt at rigging an election.
> 
> He has used his office and taxpayer funds as leverage to politically harm his leading potential opponent thus not rigging an election but using his office to cheat.
> 
> Plus the fact that in doing so he has sought to deprive a US citizen of his freedom had he succeeded in forcing Ukraine’s legal system to file charges against Joe Biden.
> 
> Would you want Obama to do that to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember, kids, it's Trump's fault Biden is a corrupt piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How dare Trump look into Biden's corruption and abuse of power in Ukraine?!  Doesn't he know Democrats are above the law?
Click to expand...



Why bribe to get information.  Why not care about current corruption?  You people are too stupid to be alive.

The House & Senate could have investigated at any time.  The DOJ could have investigated.  But they didn't.

It wasn't until Trump got caught that you assfucks run screaming " Biden OMG OMG OMG"


----------



## RealDave

daveman said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrat leaders and the media already know this.  This impeachment bullshit is their last ditch attempt to stop Trump from being reelected.
> 
> 
> 
> They've even admitted preventing his reelection is what it's all about.
> 
> It's never been about justice.  It's always been about power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bull fucking shit.
> 
> It is about that document you continue to piss on called the US Constitution.
> 
> The minute your fat assed orange piece of shit buddy tried to bribe the President of the Ukraine (please don;'t try to claim it never happened)  he started this process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, the impeachment process started before he was even sworn in.
> 
> And you can stop pretending the left cares about the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the Republican House?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read what I posted.  Do you idiots really believe the minority party in the House just sits there and does nothing?
Click to expand...

 How did they start the process?


----------



## Polishprince

RealDave said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have to commit a crime to charge them with.   That’s how it works.  Made up charges don’t fly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did.  He will be impeached.
> 
> Then you Constitution hating Republicans can side with him.
> 
> Look how Republicans have ignored the Constitution.
> 1) McConnell refused to bring up Obama's USSC pick
> 2)  McConnell will not bring anything to the Senate floor without Trump's permission.
> 3)  Trump uses the emergency claus to steal money from our troops for his wall. Republicans refused to block it.  (The courts have)
> 4)  The Ukraine bribery scheme
> 5)  Firing Comey
> 6)  Trying to fire Mueller
> etc etc etc
> 
> Trump is the most corrupt President  in my lifetime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is not getting impeached.    You want to put some money where your big mouth is.     If it makes it out of the House the Senate is going to shove it down your throats.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you need to learn what impeachment means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I think the Democrats need to learn what it means and how it works.    They don’t know either just like you.    Keep trying.   Maybe one day you’ll get a clue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the House votes, Trump will be impeached.
Click to expand...



I agree that is most likely the case.   If Nervous Nancy doesn't have the votes, the House won't vote.   Of course, there is always the chance that someone will sandbag her, and change their vote after its already started.   But that isn't very likely.


----------



## daveman

RealDave said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/1,024%. Where the fuck have you been?
> 
> Oh, I know. Nevermind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you assfucks are dumber than shit, but when you are given a range, it does not automatically mean the  last number of that range.
> 
> You used it because you are a dishonest fucking Trumpette.  Dumber than shit & p[roving it every post.
> 
> The actual range was 6-10.   You posted as if the report said ten generations ago but it just as likely been 6 generations ago or 1/64th.
> 
> Warren did not specify the percent, just that there was.  The report fit with what she said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why did she apologize to the Cherokee Nation?
> 
> Elizabeth Warren apologizes to Native Americans, again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did not approve of the teat & the way NA ancestry was being treated.
> 
> Do you people ever follow the real news or do you just suckle off the Fox News teat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does your teevee tell you to believe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read lots of sources as to why the Cherokee Nation was upset.
> 
> You should try it.
Click to expand...

Yet you still claim Warren has enough Cherokee blood to claim NA ancestry.  

Dismissed.


----------



## daveman

RealDave said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've even admitted preventing his reelection is what it's all about.
> 
> It's never been about justice.  It's always been about power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bull fucking shit.
> 
> It is about that document you continue to piss on called the US Constitution.
> 
> The minute your fat assed orange piece of shit buddy tried to bribe the President of the Ukraine (please don;'t try to claim it never happened)  he started this process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, the impeachment process started before he was even sworn in.
> 
> And you can stop pretending the left cares about the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the Republican House?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read what I posted.  Do you idiots really believe the minority party in the House just sits there and does nothing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they start the process?
Click to expand...

By talking about it.  Of course, at that time, his only crime was winning an election when the Democrat was supposed to win.

That's not a crime, no matter what your teevee tells you.


----------



## RealDave

daveman said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull fucking shit.
> 
> It is about that document you continue to piss on called the US Constitution.
> 
> The minute your fat assed orange piece of shit buddy tried to bribe the President of the Ukraine (please don;'t try to claim it never happened)  he started this process.
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, the impeachment process started before he was even sworn in.
> 
> And you can stop pretending the left cares about the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the Republican House?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read what I posted.  Do you idiots really believe the minority party in the House just sits there and does nothing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they start the process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By talking about it.  Of course, at that time, his only crime was winning an election when the Democrat was supposed to win.
> 
> That's not a crime, no matter what your teevee tells you.
Click to expand...


Such bullshit.  

The crime with Trump winning was the Russian interference.  But then again, you love the Russians.

I have news, using federal funding to try to bribe a foreign official for campaign help happens to be a crime.


----------



## RealDave

daveman said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you assfucks are dumber than shit, but when you are given a range, it does not automatically mean the  last number of that range.
> 
> You used it because you are a dishonest fucking Trumpette.  Dumber than shit & p[roving it every post.
> 
> The actual range was 6-10.   You posted as if the report said ten generations ago but it just as likely been 6 generations ago or 1/64th.
> 
> Warren did not specify the percent, just that there was.  The report fit with what she said.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did she apologize to the Cherokee Nation?
> 
> Elizabeth Warren apologizes to Native Americans, again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did not approve of the teat & the way NA ancestry was being treated.
> 
> Do you people ever follow the real news or do you just suckle off the Fox News teat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does your teevee tell you to believe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read lots of sources as to why the Cherokee Nation was upset.
> 
> You should try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you still claim Warren has enough Cherokee blood to claim NA ancestry.
> 
> Dismissed.
Click to expand...

  Look asshole, Warren NEVER EVER claimed a percent of Native American heritage.  NEVER.

She said that her family told her that a few generations ago, a Native American was part of her ancestry,.

That was PROVEN to be a fucking fact.

What part of that are you too stupid to get.


----------



## JGalt

RealDave said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, the impeachment process started before he was even sworn in.
> 
> And you can stop pretending the left cares about the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> In the Republican House?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read what I posted.  Do you idiots really believe the minority party in the House just sits there and does nothing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they start the process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By talking about it.  Of course, at that time, his only crime was winning an election when the Democrat was supposed to win.
> 
> That's not a crime, no matter what your teevee tells you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such bullshit.
> 
> The crime with Trump winning was the Russian interference.  But then again, you love the Russians.
> 
> I have news, using federal funding to try to bribe a foreign official for campaign help happens to be a crime.
Click to expand...


If President Trump used federal funding to try to bribe a foreign official for campaign help, you'd better get on the phone and warn the Senate, because they're fixing to exonerate that magnificent orange bastard.

Maybe you can write a letter to Putin too, and ask him to please help you to keep him from winning again. Sorta like Senator Ed Kennedy did in 1983.



"Ted Kennedy asked leaders of the Soviet Union to help the Democrats defeat President Reagan in the 1984 presidential election in a secret letter that he sent in 1983.

*The Truth: *

This eRumor is true. Sen. Ted Kennedy wrote the letter to Soviet General Secretary Yuri Andropov in 1983. In the letter, Kennedy reportedly talked about his concerns with U.S.-Soviet relations, and about President Reagan’s plan to deploy middle range nuclear weapons to Western Europe.
Ted Kennedy’s original letter to Soviet leaders hasn’t turned up. But Kennedy’s letter was discussed in a memo from KGB Head Viktor Chebrikov to Yuri Andropov that turned up in 1992. According to the  memo:"

https://www.truthorfiction.com/ted-kennedy-sent-a-secret-letter-to-the-soviets-in-1983/


----------



## JGalt

RealDave said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did she apologize to the Cherokee Nation?
> 
> Elizabeth Warren apologizes to Native Americans, again
> 
> 
> 
> They did not approve of the teat & the way NA ancestry was being treated.
> 
> Do you people ever follow the real news or do you just suckle off the Fox News teat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does your teevee tell you to believe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read lots of sources as to why the Cherokee Nation was upset.
> 
> You should try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you still claim Warren has enough Cherokee blood to claim NA ancestry.
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look asshole, Warren NEVER EVER claimed a percent of Native American heritage.  NEVER.
> 
> She said that her family told her that a few generations ago, a Native American was part of her ancestry,.
> 
> That was PROVEN to be a fucking fact.
> 
> What part of that are you too stupid to get.
Click to expand...


At this point, it doesn't matter if she's full-blooded Injun. The damage has been done to her reputation, and she will *never ever* be elected President. If not because of the fact she lied about her heritage, for the fact that she's a cum-guzzling left-wing socialist POS who doesn't have a fucking clue.

Like my magnificent President said, *"America will never ever be a socialist country."
*
And that my dear hillbilly peckerwood, you can take to the bank.


----------



## RealDave

JGalt said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the Republican House?
> 
> 
> 
> Read what I posted.  Do you idiots really believe the minority party in the House just sits there and does nothing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they start the process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By talking about it.  Of course, at that time, his only crime was winning an election when the Democrat was supposed to win.
> 
> That's not a crime, no matter what your teevee tells you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such bullshit.
> 
> The crime with Trump winning was the Russian interference.  But then again, you love the Russians.
> 
> I have news, using federal funding to try to bribe a foreign official for campaign help happens to be a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If President Trump used federal funding to try to bribe a foreign official for campaign help, you'd better get on the phone and warn the Senate, because they're fixing to exonerate that magnificent orange bastard.
> 
> Maybe you can write a letter to Putin too, and ask him to please help you to keep him from winning again. Sorta like Senator Ed Kennedy did in 1983.
> 
> 
> 
> "Ted Kennedy asked leaders of the Soviet Union to help the Democrats defeat President Reagan in the 1984 presidential election in a secret letter that he sent in 1983.
> 
> *The Truth: *
> 
> This eRumor is true. Sen. Ted Kennedy wrote the letter to Soviet General Secretary Yuri Andropov in 1983. In the letter, Kennedy reportedly talked about his concerns with U.S.-Soviet relations, and about President Reagan’s plan to deploy middle range nuclear weapons to Western Europe.
> Ted Kennedy’s original letter to Soviet leaders hasn’t turned up. But Kennedy’s letter was discussed in a memo from KGB Head Viktor Chebrikov to Yuri Andropov that turned up in 1992. According to the  memo:"
> 
> https://www.truthorfiction.com/ted-kennedy-sent-a-secret-letter-to-the-soviets-in-1983/
Click to expand...


Rumor is......no copy of letter.....    Sounds like Rush Limbaugh bullshit.

Kennedy did not run in 1984 or 1988.

Kennedy was for a nuclear freeze during the cold war & Reagan was ready to put nuclear missiles in Europe.  That was Kennedy's interest in communication with Russians.

But I understand your desperation.  Going back 35 years to try to dig up dirt on a dead Democrat.


----------



## RealDave

JGalt said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did not approve of the teat & the way NA ancestry was being treated.
> 
> Do you people ever follow the real news or do you just suckle off the Fox News teat.
> 
> 
> 
> What does your teevee tell you to believe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read lots of sources as to why the Cherokee Nation was upset.
> 
> You should try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you still claim Warren has enough Cherokee blood to claim NA ancestry.
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look asshole, Warren NEVER EVER claimed a percent of Native American heritage.  NEVER.
> 
> She said that her family told her that a few generations ago, a Native American was part of her ancestry,.
> 
> That was PROVEN to be a fucking fact.
> 
> What part of that are you too stupid to get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At this point, it doesn't matter if she's full-blooded Injun. The damage has been done to her reputation, and she will *never ever* be elected President. If not because of the fact she lied about her heritage, for the fact that she's a cum-guzzling left-wing socialist POS who doesn't have a fucking clue.
> 
> Like my magnificent President said, *"America will never ever be a socialist country."
> *
> And that my dear hillbilly peckerwood, you can take to the bank.
Click to expand...


She said she hsd NA ancestry, took a DNA test and she does.

Where is the lie?

Who did lie about it.  Donald Trump.  He lied & lied & insulted Native Americans.  Hell,m the dstupid fuck was trying to make it harder for NA to vote.

Yes Tump is too fucking stupid to know what a socialist country is.  Just like yo.


----------



## JGalt

RealDave said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does your teevee tell you to believe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read lots of sources as to why the Cherokee Nation was upset.
> 
> You should try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you still claim Warren has enough Cherokee blood to claim NA ancestry.
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look asshole, Warren NEVER EVER claimed a percent of Native American heritage.  NEVER.
> 
> She said that her family told her that a few generations ago, a Native American was part of her ancestry,.
> 
> That was PROVEN to be a fucking fact.
> 
> What part of that are you too stupid to get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At this point, it doesn't matter if she's full-blooded Injun. The damage has been done to her reputation, and she will *never ever* be elected President. If not because of the fact she lied about her heritage, for the fact that she's a cum-guzzling left-wing socialist POS who doesn't have a fucking clue.
> 
> Like my magnificent President said, *"America will never ever be a socialist country."
> *
> And that my dear hillbilly peckerwood, you can take to the bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She said she hsd NA ancestry, took a DNA test and she does.
> 
> Where is the lie?
> 
> Who did lie about it.  Donald Trump.  He lied & lied & insulted Native Americans.  Hell,m the dstupid fuck was trying to make it harder for NA to vote.
> 
> Yes Tump is too fucking stupid to know what a socialist country is.  Just like yo.
Click to expand...


Warren is not a "Native American". She is a phony imposter, a user, a manipulator, and a lying-assed cultural-appropriator. She also doesn't have a clue what a socialist country is, otherwise she wouldn't be acting like a petite bourgeois socialist-wanna-be.

Like I said, fuckstick: Warren will never ever be President of this country. And if you really believe that, you're fucking stupider than she and the rest of her brain-damaged Tide Pod and crayola-eating followers are.


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/1,024%. Where the fuck have you been?
> 
> Oh, I know. Nevermind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you assfucks are dumber than shit, but when you are given a range, it does not automatically mean the  last number of that range.
> 
> You used it because you are a dishonest fucking Trumpette.  Dumber than shit & p[roving it every post.
> 
> The actual range was 6-10.   You posted as if the report said ten generations ago but it just as likely been 6 generations ago or 1/64th.
> 
> Warren did not specify the percent, just that there was.  The report fit with what she said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why did she apologize to the Cherokee Nation?
> 
> Elizabeth Warren apologizes to Native Americans, again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did not approve of the teat & the way NA ancestry was being treated.
> 
> Do you people ever follow the real news or do you just suckle off the Fox News teat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does your teevee tell you to believe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read lots of sources as to why the Cherokee Nation was upset.
> 
> You should try it.
Click to expand...


Lots of liberal bullshit sources.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have to commit a crime to charge them with.   That’s how it works.  Made up charges don’t fly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did.  He will be impeached.
> 
> Then you Constitution hating Republicans can side with him.
> 
> Look how Republicans have ignored the Constitution.
> 1) McConnell refused to bring up Obama's USSC pick
> 2)  McConnell will not bring anything to the Senate floor without Trump's permission.
> 3)  Trump uses the emergency claus to steal money from our troops for his wall. Republicans refused to block it.  (The courts have)
> 4)  The Ukraine bribery scheme
> 5)  Firing Comey
> 6)  Trying to fire Mueller
> etc etc etc
> 
> Trump is the most corrupt President  in my lifetime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is not getting impeached.    You want to put some money where your big mouth is.     If it makes it out of the House the Senate is going to shove it down your throats.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you need to learn what impeachment means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I think the Democrats need to learn what it means and how it works.    They don’t know either just like you.    Keep trying.   Maybe one day you’ll get a clue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the House votes, Trump will be impeached.
Click to expand...


Then it goes to the Senate moron.   They are going to call all the witnesses the Democrats wouldn’t
All of the truth will come out and you and your Democrats will be fucked more now then they were before.    Why haven’t they voted yet.   They are still trying to figure out how they can save there asses from looking so bad.    Some of the Demtards in the house are getting ripped by there constituents on the bullshit impeachment.     Your too stupid to see the Democrats are done.  2020 they lose the election to President Trump and the house goes Republican.     You can start crying now.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince, post: 23658914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it . President Obama explained in October 2016, that the US election system is unriggable. It is literally impossible to fix an election in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Obama points out the fact that the US election system is so decentralized that it would be next to impossible to rig a presidential election.
> 
> But you poor dimwitted TrumpO duped fool, Obama was criticizing TrumpO for running around saying he could only lose because the election was rigged against him.
> 
> TrumpO is a fool. Obama was right.
> 
> But your ignorance is exposed because TrumpO’s offense isn’t an attempt at rigging an election.
> 
> He has used his office and taxpayer funds as leverage to politically harm his leading potential opponent thus not rigging an election but using his office to cheat.
> 
> Plus the fact that in doing so he has sought to deprive a US citizen of his freedom had he succeeded in forcing Ukraine’s legal system to file charges against Joe Biden.
> 
> Would you want Obama to do that to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember, kids, it's Trump's fault Biden is a corrupt piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How dare Trump look into Biden's corruption and abuse of power in Ukraine?!  Doesn't he know Democrats are above the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why bribe to get information.  Why not care about current corruption?  You people are too stupid to be alive.
> 
> The House & Senate could have investigated at any time.  The DOJ could have investigated.  But they didn't.
> 
> It wasn't until Trump got caught that you assfucks run screaming " Biden OMG OMG OMG"
Click to expand...


Your to ignorant to argue with.  Clueless.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, the impeachment process started before he was even sworn in.
> 
> And you can stop pretending the left cares about the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> In the Republican House?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read what I posted.  Do you idiots really believe the minority party in the House just sits there and does nothing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they start the process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By talking about it.  Of course, at that time, his only crime was winning an election when the Democrat was supposed to win.
> 
> That's not a crime, no matter what your teevee tells you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such bullshit.
> 
> The crime with Trump winning was the Russian interference.  But then again, you love the Russians.
> 
> I have news, using federal funding to try to bribe a foreign official for campaign help happens to be a crime.
Click to expand...


Yeah.  How did that Russian collusion work for you idiots.    Dumb fuck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did she apologize to the Cherokee Nation?
> 
> Elizabeth Warren apologizes to Native Americans, again
> 
> 
> 
> They did not approve of the teat & the way NA ancestry was being treated.
> 
> Do you people ever follow the real news or do you just suckle off the Fox News teat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does your teevee tell you to believe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read lots of sources as to why the Cherokee Nation was upset.
> 
> You should try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you still claim Warren has enough Cherokee blood to claim NA ancestry.
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look asshole, Warren NEVER EVER claimed a percent of Native American heritage.  NEVER.
> 
> She said that her family told her that a few generations ago, a Native American was part of her ancestry,.
> 
> That was PROVEN to be a fucking fact.
> 
> What part of that are you too stupid to get.
Click to expand...


You are totally brainwashed.    Well that is if you had a brain which you have proven on numerous occasions.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluzman61

elongobardi said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the Republican House?
> 
> 
> 
> Read what I posted.  Do you idiots really believe the minority party in the House just sits there and does nothing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they start the process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By talking about it.  Of course, at that time, his only crime was winning an election when the Democrat was supposed to win.
> 
> That's not a crime, no matter what your teevee tells you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such bullshit.
> 
> The crime with Trump winning was the Russian interference.  But then again, you love the Russians.
> 
> I have news, using federal funding to try to bribe a foreign official for campaign help happens to be a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah.  How did that Russian collusion work for you idiots.    Dumb fuck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yep, Davy isn't the sharpest knife in the drawer.........


----------



## elongobardi

JGalt said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read lots of sources as to why the Cherokee Nation was upset.
> 
> You should try it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you still claim Warren has enough Cherokee blood to claim NA ancestry.
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look asshole, Warren NEVER EVER claimed a percent of Native American heritage.  NEVER.
> 
> She said that her family told her that a few generations ago, a Native American was part of her ancestry,.
> 
> That was PROVEN to be a fucking fact.
> 
> What part of that are you too stupid to get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At this point, it doesn't matter if she's full-blooded Injun. The damage has been done to her reputation, and she will *never ever* be elected President. If not because of the fact she lied about her heritage, for the fact that she's a cum-guzzling left-wing socialist POS who doesn't have a fucking clue.
> 
> Like my magnificent President said, *"America will never ever be a socialist country."
> *
> And that my dear hillbilly peckerwood, you can take to the bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She said she hsd NA ancestry, took a DNA test and she does.
> 
> Where is the lie?
> 
> Who did lie about it.  Donald Trump.  He lied & lied & insulted Native Americans.  Hell,m the dstupid fuck was trying to make it harder for NA to vote.
> 
> Yes Tump is too fucking stupid to know what a socialist country is.  Just like yo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Warren is not a "Native American". She is a phony imposter, a user, a manipulator, and a lying-assed cultural-appropriator. She also doesn't have a clue what a socialist country is, otherwise she wouldn't be acting like a petite bourgeois socialist-wanna-be.
> 
> Like I said, fuckstick: Warren will never ever be President of this country. And if you really believe that, you're fucking stupider than she and the rest of her brain-damaged Tide Pod and crayola-eating followers are.
Click to expand...


You can’t waste your time with Realdicksuxker.   He is too brainwashed to be able to think on his own.   He believes everything the liberal news tells him.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

bluzman61 said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read what I posted.  Do you idiots really believe the minority party in the House just sits there and does nothing?
> 
> 
> 
> How did they start the process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By talking about it.  Of course, at that time, his only crime was winning an election when the Democrat was supposed to win.
> 
> That's not a crime, no matter what your teevee tells you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such bullshit.
> 
> The crime with Trump winning was the Russian interference.  But then again, you love the Russians.
> 
> I have news, using federal funding to try to bribe a foreign official for campaign help happens to be a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah.  How did that Russian collusion work for you idiots.    Dumb fuck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, Davy isn't the sharpest knife in the drawer.........
Click to expand...


He doesn’t know how to think for himself.  The liberal news tells him what to believe.    He needs medication badly.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sparky

~S~


----------



## bluzman61

elongobardi said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did they start the process?
> 
> 
> 
> By talking about it.  Of course, at that time, his only crime was winning an election when the Democrat was supposed to win.
> 
> That's not a crime, no matter what your teevee tells you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such bullshit.
> 
> The crime with Trump winning was the Russian interference.  But then again, you love the Russians.
> 
> I have news, using federal funding to try to bribe a foreign official for campaign help happens to be a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah.  How did that Russian collusion work for you idiots.    Dumb fuck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, Davy isn't the sharpest knife in the drawer.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn’t know how to think for himself.  The liberal news tells him what to believe.    He needs medication badly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yep.  Unfortunately, there are MANY other brainwashed liberal lunatics, like Davy, that post on here.  It IS fun to MAKE fun of these idiots, however.


----------



## JGalt

elongobardi said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you still claim Warren has enough Cherokee blood to claim NA ancestry.
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> 
> 
> Look asshole, Warren NEVER EVER claimed a percent of Native American heritage.  NEVER.
> 
> She said that her family told her that a few generations ago, a Native American was part of her ancestry,.
> 
> That was PROVEN to be a fucking fact.
> 
> What part of that are you too stupid to get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At this point, it doesn't matter if she's full-blooded Injun. The damage has been done to her reputation, and she will *never ever* be elected President. If not because of the fact she lied about her heritage, for the fact that she's a cum-guzzling left-wing socialist POS who doesn't have a fucking clue.
> 
> Like my magnificent President said, *"America will never ever be a socialist country."
> *
> And that my dear hillbilly peckerwood, you can take to the bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She said she hsd NA ancestry, took a DNA test and she does.
> 
> Where is the lie?
> 
> Who did lie about it.  Donald Trump.  He lied & lied & insulted Native Americans.  Hell,m the dstupid fuck was trying to make it harder for NA to vote.
> 
> Yes Tump is too fucking stupid to know what a socialist country is.  Just like yo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Warren is not a "Native American". She is a phony imposter, a user, a manipulator, and a lying-assed cultural-appropriator. She also doesn't have a clue what a socialist country is, otherwise she wouldn't be acting like a petite bourgeois socialist-wanna-be.
> 
> Like I said, fuckstick: Warren will never ever be President of this country. And if you really believe that, you're fucking stupider than she and the rest of her brain-damaged Tide Pod and crayola-eating followers are.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can’t waste your time with Realdicksuxker.   He is too brainwashed to be able to think on his own.   He believes everything the liberal news tells him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Poor guy. I guess he shouldn't have eaten all those Tide Pods and Crayolas. I bet he likes the black ones the best.


----------



## elongobardi

JGalt said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look asshole, Warren NEVER EVER claimed a percent of Native American heritage.  NEVER.
> 
> She said that her family told her that a few generations ago, a Native American was part of her ancestry,.
> 
> That was PROVEN to be a fucking fact.
> 
> What part of that are you too stupid to get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, it doesn't matter if she's full-blooded Injun. The damage has been done to her reputation, and she will *never ever* be elected President. If not because of the fact she lied about her heritage, for the fact that she's a cum-guzzling left-wing socialist POS who doesn't have a fucking clue.
> 
> Like my magnificent President said, *"America will never ever be a socialist country."
> *
> And that my dear hillbilly peckerwood, you can take to the bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She said she hsd NA ancestry, took a DNA test and she does.
> 
> Where is the lie?
> 
> Who did lie about it.  Donald Trump.  He lied & lied & insulted Native Americans.  Hell,m the dstupid fuck was trying to make it harder for NA to vote.
> 
> Yes Tump is too fucking stupid to know what a socialist country is.  Just like yo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Warren is not a "Native American". She is a phony imposter, a user, a manipulator, and a lying-assed cultural-appropriator. She also doesn't have a clue what a socialist country is, otherwise she wouldn't be acting like a petite bourgeois socialist-wanna-be.
> 
> Like I said, fuckstick: Warren will never ever be President of this country. And if you really believe that, you're fucking stupider than she and the rest of her brain-damaged Tide Pod and crayola-eating followers are.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can’t waste your time with Realdicksuxker.   He is too brainwashed to be able to think on his own.   He believes everything the liberal news tells him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor guy. I guess he shouldn't have eaten all those Tide Pods and Crayolas. I bet he likes the black ones the best.
Click to expand...


He’s taking a break to go vent on his goat.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveman

RealDave said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, the impeachment process started before he was even sworn in.
> 
> And you can stop pretending the left cares about the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> In the Republican House?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read what I posted.  Do you idiots really believe the minority party in the House just sits there and does nothing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they start the process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By talking about it.  Of course, at that time, his only crime was winning an election when the Democrat was supposed to win.
> 
> That's not a crime, no matter what your teevee tells you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such bullshit.
> 
> The crime with Trump winning was the Russian interference.  But then again, you love the Russians.
> 
> I have news, using federal funding to try to bribe a foreign official for campaign help happens to be a crime.
Click to expand...

...except, of course, when Democrats do it.

You really are a dumbass.


----------



## daveman

RealDave said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did she apologize to the Cherokee Nation?
> 
> Elizabeth Warren apologizes to Native Americans, again
> 
> 
> 
> They did not approve of the teat & the way NA ancestry was being treated.
> 
> Do you people ever follow the real news or do you just suckle off the Fox News teat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does your teevee tell you to believe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read lots of sources as to why the Cherokee Nation was upset.
> 
> You should try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you still claim Warren has enough Cherokee blood to claim NA ancestry.
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look asshole, Warren NEVER EVER claimed a percent of Native American heritage.  NEVER.
> 
> She said that her family told her that a few generations ago, a Native American was part of her ancestry,.
> 
> That was PROVEN to be a fucking fact.
> 
> What part of that are you too stupid to get.
Click to expand...

So, Warren lies about her heritage...and you get angry at me.  

And if she never claimed NA heritage, why did she keep apologizing for it?

Dumbass.


----------



## daveman

JGalt said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the Republican House?
> 
> 
> 
> Read what I posted.  Do you idiots really believe the minority party in the House just sits there and does nothing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they start the process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By talking about it.  Of course, at that time, his only crime was winning an election when the Democrat was supposed to win.
> 
> That's not a crime, no matter what your teevee tells you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such bullshit.
> 
> The crime with Trump winning was the Russian interference.  But then again, you love the Russians.
> 
> I have news, using federal funding to try to bribe a foreign official for campaign help happens to be a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If President Trump used federal funding to try to bribe a foreign official for campaign help, you'd better get on the phone and warn the Senate, because they're fixing to exonerate that magnificent orange bastard.
> 
> Maybe you can write a letter to Putin too, and ask him to please help you to keep him from winning again. Sorta like Senator Ed Kennedy did in 1983.
> 
> 
> 
> "Ted Kennedy asked leaders of the Soviet Union to help the Democrats defeat President Reagan in the 1984 presidential election in a secret letter that he sent in 1983.
> 
> *The Truth: *
> 
> This eRumor is true. Sen. Ted Kennedy wrote the letter to Soviet General Secretary Yuri Andropov in 1983. In the letter, Kennedy reportedly talked about his concerns with U.S.-Soviet relations, and about President Reagan’s plan to deploy middle range nuclear weapons to Western Europe.
> Ted Kennedy’s original letter to Soviet leaders hasn’t turned up. But Kennedy’s letter was discussed in a memo from KGB Head Viktor Chebrikov to Yuri Andropov that turned up in 1992. According to the  memo:"
> 
> https://www.truthorfiction.com/ted-kennedy-sent-a-secret-letter-to-the-soviets-in-1983/
Click to expand...

The left has always been more loyal to the Soviet Union than to America.


----------



## Roudy

RealDave said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince, post: 23658914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it . President Obama explained in October 2016, that the US election system is unriggable. It is literally impossible to fix an election in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Obama points out the fact that the US election system is so decentralized that it would be next to impossible to rig a presidential election.
> 
> But you poor dimwitted TrumpO duped fool, Obama was criticizing TrumpO for running around saying he could only lose because the election was rigged against him.
> 
> TrumpO is a fool. Obama was right.
> 
> But your ignorance is exposed because TrumpO’s offense isn’t an attempt at rigging an election.
> 
> He has used his office and taxpayer funds as leverage to politically harm his leading potential opponent thus not rigging an election but using his office to cheat.
> 
> Plus the fact that in doing so he has sought to deprive a US citizen of his freedom had he succeeded in forcing Ukraine’s legal system to file charges against Joe Biden.
> 
> Would you want Obama to do that to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember, kids, it's Trump's fault Biden is a corrupt piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How dare Trump look into Biden's corruption and abuse of power in Ukraine?!  Doesn't he know Democrats are above the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why bribe to get information.  Why not care about current corruption?  You people are too stupid to be alive.
> 
> The House & Senate could have investigated at any time.  The DOJ could have investigated.  But they didn't.
> 
> It wasn't until Trump got caught that you assfucks run screaming " Biden OMG OMG OMG"
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with Trump looking into the abuse of power and extortion by Biden to save his son from prosecution.  That's his JOB!


----------



## RealDave

JGalt said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read lots of sources as to why the Cherokee Nation was upset.
> 
> You should try it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you still claim Warren has enough Cherokee blood to claim NA ancestry.
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look asshole, Warren NEVER EVER claimed a percent of Native American heritage.  NEVER.
> 
> She said that her family told her that a few generations ago, a Native American was part of her ancestry,.
> 
> That was PROVEN to be a fucking fact.
> 
> What part of that are you too stupid to get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At this point, it doesn't matter if she's full-blooded Injun. The damage has been done to her reputation, and she will *never ever* be elected President. If not because of the fact she lied about her heritage, for the fact that she's a cum-guzzling left-wing socialist POS who doesn't have a fucking clue.
> 
> Like my magnificent President said, *"America will never ever be a socialist country."
> *
> And that my dear hillbilly peckerwood, you can take to the bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She said she hsd NA ancestry, took a DNA test and she does.
> 
> Where is the lie?
> 
> Who did lie about it.  Donald Trump.  He lied & lied & insulted Native Americans.  Hell,m the dstupid fuck was trying to make it harder for NA to vote.
> 
> Yes Tump is too fucking stupid to know what a socialist country is.  Just like yo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Warren is not a "Native American". She is a phony imposter, a user, a manipulator, and a lying-assed cultural-appropriator. She also doesn't have a clue what a socialist country is, otherwise she wouldn't be acting like a petite bourgeois socialist-wanna-be.
> 
> Like I said, fuckstick: Warren will never ever be President of this country. And if you really believe that, you're fucking stupider than she and the rest of her brain-damaged Tide Pod and crayola-eating followers are.
Click to expand...

 She never said she was.

You voted for rump.  You have no ground to discuss othef people's votes.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

RealDave said:


> She never said she was.


What's the apology for then, dumb fuck? Elizabeth Warren at Native American forum: 'I am sorry for the harm I have caused'
What an absolute tool you are. 



> You voted for rump. You have no ground to discuss othef people's votes.


What's wrong with voting for Trump? The country is prosperous and at peace. It used to be those two things got you into office.
It still does, it looks like, except in Loud Mouthed Cry Baby Land...population -you.


----------



## Billiejeens

elongobardi said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we should not prosecute people for their crimes if they are popular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have to commit a crime to charge them with.   That’s how it works.  Made up charges don’t fly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did.  He will be impeached.
> 
> Then you Constitution hating Republicans can side with him.
> 
> Look how Republicans have ignored the Constitution.
> 1) McConnell refused to bring up Obama's USSC pick
> 2)  McConnell will not bring anything to the Senate floor without Trump's permission.
> 3)  Trump uses the emergency claus to steal money from our troops for his wall. Republicans refused to block it.  (The courts have)
> 4)  The Ukraine bribery scheme
> 5)  Firing Comey
> 6)  Trying to fire Mueller
> etc etc etc
> 
> Trump is the most corrupt President  in my lifetime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is not getting impeached.    You want to put some money where your big mouth is.     If it makes it out of the House the Senate is going to shove it down your throats.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you need to learn what impeachment means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I think the Democrats need to learn what it means and how it works.    They don’t know either just like you.    Keep trying.   Maybe one day you’ll get a clue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



Doubtful.


----------



## Billiejeens

RealDave said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, the impeachment process started before he was even sworn in.
> 
> And you can stop pretending the left cares about the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> In the Republican House?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read what I posted.  Do you idiots really believe the minority party in the House just sits there and does nothing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they start the process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By talking about it.  Of course, at that time, his only crime was winning an election when the Democrat was supposed to win.
> 
> That's not a crime, no matter what your teevee tells you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such bullshit.
> 
> The crime with Trump winning was the Russian interference.  But then again, you love the Russians.
> 
> I have news, using federal funding to try to bribe a foreign official for campaign help happens to be a crime.
Click to expand...



So stupid.


----------



## Billiejeens

RealDave said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did she apologize to the Cherokee Nation?
> 
> Elizabeth Warren apologizes to Native Americans, again
> 
> 
> 
> They did not approve of the teat & the way NA ancestry was being treated.
> 
> Do you people ever follow the real news or do you just suckle off the Fox News teat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does your teevee tell you to believe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read lots of sources as to why the Cherokee Nation was upset.
> 
> You should try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you still claim Warren has enough Cherokee blood to claim NA ancestry.
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look asshole, Warren NEVER EVER claimed a percent of Native American heritage.  NEVER.
> 
> She said that her family told her that a few generations ago, a Native American was part of her ancestry,.
> 
> That was PROVEN to be a fucking fact.
> 
> What part of that are you too stupid to get.
Click to expand...




That's just lies


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Roudy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince, post: 23658914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it . President Obama explained in October 2016, that the US election system is unriggable. It is literally impossible to fix an election in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Obama points out the fact that the US election system is so decentralized that it would be next to impossible to rig a presidential election.
> 
> But you poor dimwitted TrumpO duped fool, Obama was criticizing TrumpO for running around saying he could only lose because the election was rigged against him.
> 
> TrumpO is a fool. Obama was right.
> 
> But your ignorance is exposed because TrumpO’s offense isn’t an attempt at rigging an election.
> 
> He has used his office and taxpayer funds as leverage to politically harm his leading potential opponent thus not rigging an election but using his office to cheat.
> 
> Plus the fact that in doing so he has sought to deprive a US citizen of his freedom had he succeeded in forcing Ukraine’s legal system to file charges against Joe Biden.
> 
> Would you want Obama to do that to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember, kids, it's Trump's fault Biden is a corrupt piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How dare Trump look into Biden's corruption and abuse of power in Ukraine?!  Doesn't he know Democrats are above the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why bribe to get information.  Why not care about current corruption?  You people are too stupid to be alive.
> 
> The House & Senate could have investigated at any time.  The DOJ could have investigated.  But they didn't.
> 
> It wasn't until Trump got caught that you assfucks run screaming " Biden OMG OMG OMG"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with Trump looking into the abuse of power and extortion by Biden to save his son from prosecution.  That's his JOB!
Click to expand...


That’s not his job. You are unfit to be an American if you are so stupid to believe that.


If it was his job he would never had to extort the Ukraine’s President into doing it by withholding security funding. 

TrumpO would have been up front with all the ambassadors instead of doing Putin’s bidding on the sly.

You do know TrumpO is still backing the Russian intel operation to blame Ukraine for hacking into the Dem server. 

Is supporting Russian Psych-Ops against The  Ukraine TrumoO’s job too?


----------



## RealDave

Billiejeens said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did not approve of the teat & the way NA ancestry was being treated.
> 
> Do you people ever follow the real news or do you just suckle off the Fox News teat.
> 
> 
> 
> What does your teevee tell you to believe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read lots of sources as to why the Cherokee Nation was upset.
> 
> You should try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you still claim Warren has enough Cherokee blood to claim NA ancestry.
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look asshole, Warren NEVER EVER claimed a percent of Native American heritage.  NEVER.
> 
> She said that her family told her that a few generations ago, a Native American was part of her ancestry,.
> 
> That was PROVEN to be a fucking fact.
> 
> What part of that are you too stupid to get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just lies
Click to expand...

 You're just a dick.


----------



## RealDave

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> She never said she was.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the apology for then, dumb fuck? Elizabeth Warren at Native American forum: 'I am sorry for the harm I have caused'
> What an absolute tool you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You voted for rump. You have no ground to discuss othef people's votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with voting for Trump? The country is prosperous and at peace. It used to be those two things got you into office.
> It still does, it looks like, except in Loud Mouthed Cry Baby Land...population -you.
Click to expand...


"Warren’s DNA analysis — part of a broader pushback against Trump’s disparaging nickname — showed evidence of a tribal ancestor as far as 10 generations back, but the Cherokee Nation joined some other Native Americans in rebuking the senator for attributing tribal membership to genetics. Warren later apologized privately to the Cherokee and had addressed her regret before Monday’s appearance."

Warren apologizes for heritage claim, woos Native Americans

Now you know & you can quit lying about it.

You voted for Trump then you voted for a proven fraud, business cheat, woman abuser, accused child rapist, accusedl spousal rapist,  adulterer, liar, a veteran trasher, amoral overall piece of shit.

You think that is a good thing?


----------



## RealDave

Roudy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince, post: 23658914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it . President Obama explained in October 2016, that the US election system is unriggable. It is literally impossible to fix an election in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Obama points out the fact that the US election system is so decentralized that it would be next to impossible to rig a presidential election.
> 
> But you poor dimwitted TrumpO duped fool, Obama was criticizing TrumpO for running around saying he could only lose because the election was rigged against him.
> 
> TrumpO is a fool. Obama was right.
> 
> But your ignorance is exposed because TrumpO’s offense isn’t an attempt at rigging an election.
> 
> He has used his office and taxpayer funds as leverage to politically harm his leading potential opponent thus not rigging an election but using his office to cheat.
> 
> Plus the fact that in doing so he has sought to deprive a US citizen of his freedom had he succeeded in forcing Ukraine’s legal system to file charges against Joe Biden.
> 
> Would you want Obama to do that to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember, kids, it's Trump's fault Biden is a corrupt piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How dare Trump look into Biden's corruption and abuse of power in Ukraine?!  Doesn't he know Democrats are above the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why bribe to get information.  Why not care about current corruption?  You people are too stupid to be alive.
> 
> The House & Senate could have investigated at any time.  The DOJ could have investigated.  But they didn't.
> 
> It wasn't until Trump got caught that you assfucks run screaming " Biden OMG OMG OMG"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with Trump looking into the abuse of power and extortion by Biden to save his son from prosecution.  That's his JOB!
Click to expand...



Well, you are just as fucking stupid as your orange buddy.

Biden joined other leaders to call for the firing of that prosecutor.  I guess you think they all were saving Hunter Biden's job?  Really?  You are really that fucking stupid?

Why didn't he  tell the DOJ to investigate?  Because he knew that would be illegal.
Why didn't the Republican House pr Senate investigate?  Because they knew there was nothing there.

You orange buddy will be impeached this week.


----------



## Polishprince

RealDave said:


> Biden joined other leaders to call for the firing of that prosecutor.  I guess you think they all were saving Hunter Biden's job?  Really?  You are really that fucking stupid?
> .



If Sleepy Joe had an integrity, he would have recused himself from interfering in the business of Ukraine at all.

He knew where his son worked, and knew this had at least the appearance of impropriety. 

Really, President Zelensky should be looking into this, and further, the Ukrainian gentleman has pointed out, Trump put him under no pressure whatsoever.


----------



## RealDave

Polishprince said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden joined other leaders to call for the firing of that prosecutor.  I guess you think they all were saving Hunter Biden's job?  Really?  You are really that fucking stupid?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Sleepy Joe had an integrity, he would have recused himself from interfering in the business of Ukraine at all.
> 
> He knew where his son worked, and knew this had at least the appearance of impropriety.
> 
> Really, President Zelensky should be looking into this, and further, the Ukrainian gentleman has pointed out, Trump put him under no pressure whatsoever.
Click to expand...

 Biden was doing his country's bidding, assfuck.  

Trump was helping himself.  A parade of witnesses said it.


----------



## Polishprince

RealDave said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden joined other leaders to call for the firing of that prosecutor.  I guess you think they all were saving Hunter Biden's job?  Really?  You are really that fucking stupid?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Sleepy Joe had an integrity, he would have recused himself from interfering in the business of Ukraine at all.
> 
> He knew where his son worked, and knew this had at least the appearance of impropriety.
> 
> Really, President Zelensky should be looking into this, and further, the Ukrainian gentleman has pointed out, Trump put him under no pressure whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden was doing his country's bidding, assfuck.
> 
> Trump was helping himself.  A parade of witnesses said it.
Click to expand...



BIden wasn't doing my bidding.   Or the country's either.

How is it to this country's advantage for Ukraine not to investigate Hunter Biden's employer?   Aren't you interested in seeing how the Bidens are corrupt as hell?


----------



## Roudy

RealDave said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you still claim Warren has enough Cherokee blood to claim NA ancestry.
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> 
> 
> Look asshole, Warren NEVER EVER claimed a percent of Native American heritage.  NEVER.
> 
> She said that her family told her that a few generations ago, a Native American was part of her ancestry,.
> 
> That was PROVEN to be a fucking fact.
> 
> What part of that are you too stupid to get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At this point, it doesn't matter if she's full-blooded Injun. The damage has been done to her reputation, and she will *never ever* be elected President. If not because of the fact she lied about her heritage, for the fact that she's a cum-guzzling left-wing socialist POS who doesn't have a fucking clue.
> 
> Like my magnificent President said, *"America will never ever be a socialist country."
> *
> And that my dear hillbilly peckerwood, you can take to the bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She said she hsd NA ancestry, took a DNA test and she does.
> 
> Where is the lie?
> 
> Who did lie about it.  Donald Trump.  He lied & lied & insulted Native Americans.  Hell,m the dstupid fuck was trying to make it harder for NA to vote.
> 
> Yes Tump is too fucking stupid to know what a socialist country is.  Just like yo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Warren is not a "Native American". She is a phony imposter, a user, a manipulator, and a lying-assed cultural-appropriator. She also doesn't have a clue what a socialist country is, otherwise she wouldn't be acting like a petite bourgeois socialist-wanna-be.
> 
> Like I said, fuckstick: Warren will never ever be President of this country. And if you really believe that, you're fucking stupider than she and the rest of her brain-damaged Tide Pod and crayola-eating followers are.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She never said she was.
> 
> You voted for rump.  You have no ground to discuss othef people's votes.
Click to expand...

You intentionally misspelled Trump...sure sign of someone infected with a severe case of TDS.


----------



## JGalt

Roudy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look asshole, Warren NEVER EVER claimed a percent of Native American heritage.  NEVER.
> 
> She said that her family told her that a few generations ago, a Native American was part of her ancestry,.
> 
> That was PROVEN to be a fucking fact.
> 
> What part of that are you too stupid to get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, it doesn't matter if she's full-blooded Injun. The damage has been done to her reputation, and she will *never ever* be elected President. If not because of the fact she lied about her heritage, for the fact that she's a cum-guzzling left-wing socialist POS who doesn't have a fucking clue.
> 
> Like my magnificent President said, *"America will never ever be a socialist country."
> *
> And that my dear hillbilly peckerwood, you can take to the bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She said she hsd NA ancestry, took a DNA test and she does.
> 
> Where is the lie?
> 
> Who did lie about it.  Donald Trump.  He lied & lied & insulted Native Americans.  Hell,m the dstupid fuck was trying to make it harder for NA to vote.
> 
> Yes Tump is too fucking stupid to know what a socialist country is.  Just like yo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Warren is not a "Native American". She is a phony imposter, a user, a manipulator, and a lying-assed cultural-appropriator. She also doesn't have a clue what a socialist country is, otherwise she wouldn't be acting like a petite bourgeois socialist-wanna-be.
> 
> Like I said, fuckstick: Warren will never ever be President of this country. And if you really believe that, you're fucking stupider than she and the rest of her brain-damaged Tide Pod and crayola-eating followers are.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She never said she was.
> 
> You voted for rump.  You have no ground to discuss othef people's votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You intentionally misspelled Trump...sure sign of someone infected with a severe case of TDS.
Click to expand...


Realdud just want's his cock-gobbling friends to think he's "edgy" or "cool."

It's just more nonsensical virtue-signalling.


----------



## Roudy

NotfooledbyW said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince, post: 23658914 Yes Obama points out the fact that the US election system is so decentralized that it would be next to impossible to rig a presidential election.
> 
> But you poor dimwitted TrumpO duped fool, Obama was criticizing TrumpO for running around saying he could only lose because the election was rigged against him.
> 
> TrumpO is a fool. Obama was right.
> 
> But your ignorance is exposed because TrumpO’s offense isn’t an attempt at rigging an election.
> 
> He has used his office and taxpayer funds as leverage to politically harm his leading potential opponent thus not rigging an election but using his office to cheat.
> 
> Plus the fact that in doing so he has sought to deprive a US citizen of his freedom had he succeeded in forcing Ukraine’s legal system to file charges against Joe Biden.
> 
> Would you want Obama to do that to you?
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, kids, it's Trump's fault Biden is a corrupt piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How dare Trump look into Biden's corruption and abuse of power in Ukraine?!  Doesn't he know Democrats are above the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why bribe to get information.  Why not care about current corruption?  You people are too stupid to be alive.
> 
> The House & Senate could have investigated at any time.  The DOJ could have investigated.  But they didn't.
> 
> It wasn't until Trump got caught that you assfucks run screaming " Biden OMG OMG OMG"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with Trump looking into the abuse of power and extortion by Biden to save his son from prosecution.  That's his JOB!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s not his job. You are unfit to be an American if you are so stupid to believe that.
> 
> 
> If it was his job he would never had to extort the Ukraine’s President into doing it by withholding security funding.
> 
> TrumpO would have been up front with all the ambassadors instead of doing Putin’s bidding on the sly.
> 
> You do know TrumpO is still backing the Russian intel operation to blame Ukraine for hacking into the Dem server.
> 
> Is supporting Russian Psych-Ops against The  Ukraine TrumoO’s job too?
Click to expand...

His job is to enforce our nation's laws.  You're upset about Trump looking into Biden extorting the Ukranian president to fire the prosecutor investigating the corrupt company his son was part of...oh the irony.  Of course if there was a tape out there of Trump doing the same for his son, you'd be asking for Trump's head.  That's why the Left and their crooked media have zero credibility.


----------



## Roudy

JGalt said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, it doesn't matter if she's full-blooded Injun. The damage has been done to her reputation, and she will *never ever* be elected President. If not because of the fact she lied about her heritage, for the fact that she's a cum-guzzling left-wing socialist POS who doesn't have a fucking clue.
> 
> Like my magnificent President said, *"America will never ever be a socialist country."
> *
> And that my dear hillbilly peckerwood, you can take to the bank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She said she hsd NA ancestry, took a DNA test and she does.
> 
> Where is the lie?
> 
> Who did lie about it.  Donald Trump.  He lied & lied & insulted Native Americans.  Hell,m the dstupid fuck was trying to make it harder for NA to vote.
> 
> Yes Tump is too fucking stupid to know what a socialist country is.  Just like yo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Warren is not a "Native American". She is a phony imposter, a user, a manipulator, and a lying-assed cultural-appropriator. She also doesn't have a clue what a socialist country is, otherwise she wouldn't be acting like a petite bourgeois socialist-wanna-be.
> 
> Like I said, fuckstick: Warren will never ever be President of this country. And if you really believe that, you're fucking stupider than she and the rest of her brain-damaged Tide Pod and crayola-eating followers are.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She never said she was.
> 
> You voted for rump.  You have no ground to discuss othef people's votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You intentionally misspelled Trump...sure sign of someone infected with a severe case of TDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Realdud just want's his cock-gobbling friends to think he's "edgy" or "cool."
> 
> It's just more nonsensical virtue-signalling.
Click to expand...

It's almost like they are possessed, so Instead of "Jesus" they say "Nazarine!" Ha ha.


----------



## JGalt

Roudy said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, kids, it's Trump's fault Biden is a corrupt piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> How dare Trump look into Biden's corruption and abuse of power in Ukraine?!  Doesn't he know Democrats are above the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why bribe to get information.  Why not care about current corruption?  You people are too stupid to be alive.
> 
> The House & Senate could have investigated at any time.  The DOJ could have investigated.  But they didn't.
> 
> It wasn't until Trump got caught that you assfucks run screaming " Biden OMG OMG OMG"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with Trump looking into the abuse of power and extortion by Biden to save his son from prosecution.  That's his JOB!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s not his job. You are unfit to be an American if you are so stupid to believe that.
> 
> 
> If it was his job he would never had to extort the Ukraine’s President into doing it by withholding security funding.
> 
> TrumpO would have been up front with all the ambassadors instead of doing Putin’s bidding on the sly.
> 
> You do know TrumpO is still backing the Russian intel operation to blame Ukraine for hacking into the Dem server.
> 
> Is supporting Russian Psych-Ops against The  Ukraine TrumoO’s job too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His job is to enforce our nations laws.  You're upset about Trump looking into Biden extorting the Ukranian president to fire the prosecutor investigating the corrupt company his son was part of...oh the irony.  Of course if there was a tape out there of Trump doing the same for his son, you'd be asking for Trump's head.  That's why the Left and their crooked media have zero credibility.
Click to expand...


The worst part is not that the left and their crooked media have zero credibility, it's that they don't even realize it.

A bunch of more oblivious fools I've never seen.


----------



## skookerasbil

RealDave said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince, post: 23658914 Yes Obama points out the fact that the US election system is so decentralized that it would be next to impossible to rig a presidential election.
> 
> But you poor dimwitted TrumpO duped fool, Obama was criticizing TrumpO for running around saying he could only lose because the election was rigged against him.
> 
> TrumpO is a fool. Obama was right.
> 
> But your ignorance is exposed because TrumpO’s offense isn’t an attempt at rigging an election.
> 
> He has used his office and taxpayer funds as leverage to politically harm his leading potential opponent thus not rigging an election but using his office to cheat.
> 
> Plus the fact that in doing so he has sought to deprive a US citizen of his freedom had he succeeded in forcing Ukraine’s legal system to file charges against Joe Biden.
> 
> Would you want Obama to do that to you?
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, kids, it's Trump's fault Biden is a corrupt piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How dare Trump look into Biden's corruption and abuse of power in Ukraine?!  Doesn't he know Democrats are above the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why bribe to get information.  Why not care about current corruption?  You people are too stupid to be alive.
> 
> The House & Senate could have investigated at any time.  The DOJ could have investigated.  But they didn't.
> 
> It wasn't until Trump got caught that you assfucks run screaming " Biden OMG OMG OMG"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with Trump looking into the abuse of power and extortion by Biden to save his son from prosecution.  That's his JOB!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you are just as fucking stupid as your orange buddy.
> 
> Biden joined other leaders to call for the firing of that prosecutor.  I guess you think they all were saving Hunter Biden's job?  Really?  You are really that fucking stupid?
> 
> Why didn't he  tell the DOJ to investigate?  Because he knew that would be illegal.
> Why didn't the Republican House pr Senate investigate?  Because they knew there was nothing there.
> 
> You orange buddy will be impeached this week.
Click to expand...


Indeed!!!

But nobody will care except the bobbleheads. The rest of us can start stocking up on popcorn and beer for next month when we get to meet the whistleblower and see Schiff on the other side of the room in the chamber!


----------



## RealDave

skookerasbil said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, kids, it's Trump's fault Biden is a corrupt piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> How dare Trump look into Biden's corruption and abuse of power in Ukraine?!  Doesn't he know Democrats are above the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why bribe to get information.  Why not care about current corruption?  You people are too stupid to be alive.
> 
> The House & Senate could have investigated at any time.  The DOJ could have investigated.  But they didn't.
> 
> It wasn't until Trump got caught that you assfucks run screaming " Biden OMG OMG OMG"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with Trump looking into the abuse of power and extortion by Biden to save his son from prosecution.  That's his JOB!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you are just as fucking stupid as your orange buddy.
> 
> Biden joined other leaders to call for the firing of that prosecutor.  I guess you think they all were saving Hunter Biden's job?  Really?  You are really that fucking stupid?
> 
> Why didn't he  tell the DOJ to investigate?  Because he knew that would be illegal.
> Why didn't the Republican House pr Senate investigate?  Because they knew there was nothing there.
> 
> You orange buddy will be impeached this week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed!!!
> 
> But nobody will care except the bobbleheads. The rest of us can start stocking up on popcorn and beer for next month when we get to meet the whistleblower and see Schiff on the other side of the room in the chamber!
Click to expand...

  It will be entertaining watching McConnell & Graham trash the US Constitution & watch USSC Cj=hief Justice Roberts smack them down.


----------



## RealDave

JGalt said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How dare Trump look into Biden's corruption and abuse of power in Ukraine?!  Doesn't he know Democrats are above the law?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why bribe to get information.  Why not care about current corruption?  You people are too stupid to be alive.
> 
> The House & Senate could have investigated at any time.  The DOJ could have investigated.  But they didn't.
> 
> It wasn't until Trump got caught that you assfucks run screaming " Biden OMG OMG OMG"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with Trump looking into the abuse of power and extortion by Biden to save his son from prosecution.  That's his JOB!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s not his job. You are unfit to be an American if you are so stupid to believe that.
> 
> 
> If it was his job he would never had to extort the Ukraine’s President into doing it by withholding security funding.
> 
> TrumpO would have been up front with all the ambassadors instead of doing Putin’s bidding on the sly.
> 
> You do know TrumpO is still backing the Russian intel operation to blame Ukraine for hacking into the Dem server.
> 
> Is supporting Russian Psych-Ops against The  Ukraine TrumoO’s job too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His job is to enforce our nations laws.  You're upset about Trump looking into Biden extorting the Ukranian president to fire the prosecutor investigating the corrupt company his son was part of...oh the irony.  Of course if there was a tape out there of Trump doing the same for his son, you'd be asking for Trump's head.  That's why the Left and their crooked media have zero credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The worst part is not that the left and their crooked media have zero credibility, it's that they don't even realize it.
> 
> A bunch of more oblivious fools I've never seen.
Click to expand...



So its you, Trumplestiltskin, Limbaugh, and Fox news.  Everyone else is lying?


----------



## Polishprince

RealDave said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How dare Trump look into Biden's corruption and abuse of power in Ukraine?!  Doesn't he know Democrats are above the law?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why bribe to get information.  Why not care about current corruption?  You people are too stupid to be alive.
> 
> The House & Senate could have investigated at any time.  The DOJ could have investigated.  But they didn't.
> 
> It wasn't until Trump got caught that you assfucks run screaming " Biden OMG OMG OMG"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with Trump looking into the abuse of power and extortion by Biden to save his son from prosecution.  That's his JOB!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you are just as fucking stupid as your orange buddy.
> 
> Biden joined other leaders to call for the firing of that prosecutor.  I guess you think they all were saving Hunter Biden's job?  Really?  You are really that fucking stupid?
> 
> Why didn't he  tell the DOJ to investigate?  Because he knew that would be illegal.
> Why didn't the Republican House pr Senate investigate?  Because they knew there was nothing there.
> 
> You orange buddy will be impeached this week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed!!!
> 
> But nobody will care except the bobbleheads. The rest of us can start stocking up on popcorn and beer for next month when we get to meet the whistleblower and see Schiff on the other side of the room in the chamber!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be entertaining watching McConnell & Graham trash the US Constitution & watch USSC Cj=hief Justice Roberts smack them down.
Click to expand...



Its the libs who were trashing the Constitution with their secret hearings , leaking select parts to a complicit media.

Justice Roberts will undoubtably keep the libs in check,and most of the "evidence" they want to present will never be seen by the Senators.


----------



## RealDave

Roudy said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, kids, it's Trump's fault Biden is a corrupt piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> How dare Trump look into Biden's corruption and abuse of power in Ukraine?!  Doesn't he know Democrats are above the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why bribe to get information.  Why not care about current corruption?  You people are too stupid to be alive.
> 
> The House & Senate could have investigated at any time.  The DOJ could have investigated.  But they didn't.
> 
> It wasn't until Trump got caught that you assfucks run screaming " Biden OMG OMG OMG"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with Trump looking into the abuse of power and extortion by Biden to save his son from prosecution.  That's his JOB!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s not his job. You are unfit to be an American if you are so stupid to believe that.
> 
> 
> If it was his job he would never had to extort the Ukraine’s President into doing it by withholding security funding.
> 
> TrumpO would have been up front with all the ambassadors instead of doing Putin’s bidding on the sly.
> 
> You do know TrumpO is still backing the Russian intel operation to blame Ukraine for hacking into the Dem server.
> 
> Is supporting Russian Psych-Ops against The  Ukraine TrumoO’s job too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His job is to enforce our nation's laws.  You're upset about Trump looking into Biden extorting the Ukranian president to fire the prosecutor investigating the corrupt company his son was part of...oh the irony.  Of course if there was a tape out there of Trump doing the same for his son, you'd be asking for Trump's head.  That's why the Left and their crooked media have zero credibility.
Click to expand...


If your fat assed POS buddy was interested, he would have asked DOJ to investigate.


Not bribe a foreign official.

Note that no whistleblower came forward, no Republican in the House or Senate wanted to investigate it, DOJ  never said anything.

Other countries wanted that prosecutor removed.  I guess they had sons on that board too.

Trump?  He gave  his daughter & son in law jobs in the White House &  Ivanka travels with him & gets copyrights for her businesses.
And you God damn stupid assfucks have the nerve to talk about Hunter Biden?  Really?

Trump & his band of spoled brats made millions when Trump signed the tax cut bill.


----------



## RealDave

Polishprince said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why bribe to get information.  Why not care about current corruption?  You people are too stupid to be alive.
> 
> The House & Senate could have investigated at any time.  The DOJ could have investigated.  But they didn't.
> 
> It wasn't until Trump got caught that you assfucks run screaming " Biden OMG OMG OMG"
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with Trump looking into the abuse of power and extortion by Biden to save his son from prosecution.  That's his JOB!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you are just as fucking stupid as your orange buddy.
> 
> Biden joined other leaders to call for the firing of that prosecutor.  I guess you think they all were saving Hunter Biden's job?  Really?  You are really that fucking stupid?
> 
> Why didn't he  tell the DOJ to investigate?  Because he knew that would be illegal.
> Why didn't the Republican House pr Senate investigate?  Because they knew there was nothing there.
> 
> You orange buddy will be impeached this week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed!!!
> 
> But nobody will care except the bobbleheads. The rest of us can start stocking up on popcorn and beer for next month when we get to meet the whistleblower and see Schiff on the other side of the room in the chamber!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be entertaining watching McConnell & Graham trash the US Constitution & watch USSC Cj=hief Justice Roberts smack them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its the libs who were trashing the Constitution with their secret hearings , leaking select parts to a complicit media.
> 
> Justice Roberts will undoubtably keep the libs in check,and most of the "evidence" they want to present will never be seen by the Senators.
Click to expand...

  There were no secret hearings.  There were committee hearing where Republican members were present & asked questions.
This is how fucking stupid you Trumpettes are.

Roberts has proven that he is not a Trump pawn.  This should scare the fuck out of you & your orange buddy.


----------



## JGalt

RealDave said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why bribe to get information.  Why not care about current corruption?  You people are too stupid to be alive.
> 
> The House & Senate could have investigated at any time.  The DOJ could have investigated.  But they didn't.
> 
> It wasn't until Trump got caught that you assfucks run screaming " Biden OMG OMG OMG"
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with Trump looking into the abuse of power and extortion by Biden to save his son from prosecution.  That's his JOB!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s not his job. You are unfit to be an American if you are so stupid to believe that.
> 
> 
> If it was his job he would never had to extort the Ukraine’s President into doing it by withholding security funding.
> 
> TrumpO would have been up front with all the ambassadors instead of doing Putin’s bidding on the sly.
> 
> You do know TrumpO is still backing the Russian intel operation to blame Ukraine for hacking into the Dem server.
> 
> Is supporting Russian Psych-Ops against The  Ukraine TrumoO’s job too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His job is to enforce our nations laws.  You're upset about Trump looking into Biden extorting the Ukranian president to fire the prosecutor investigating the corrupt company his son was part of...oh the irony.  Of course if there was a tape out there of Trump doing the same for his son, you'd be asking for Trump's head.  That's why the Left and their crooked media have zero credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The worst part is not that the left and their crooked media have zero credibility, it's that they don't even realize it.
> 
> A bunch of more oblivious fools I've never seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So its you, Trumplestiltskin, Limbaugh, and Fox news.  Everyone else is lying?
Click to expand...


You're not "everyone else", hillbilly. You're a minority. And yes, a liar.


----------



## BWK

Doc7505 said:


> *IMPEACH THIS!
> Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMPEACH THIS! Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally
> December 10, 2019 — #2020
> HERSHEY, PENNSYLVANIA — Supporters of President Trump began lining up early in the morning, braving the rain to claim their seat in the Giant Center, a 10,500-seat multi-purpose arena in Hershey, PA. Those lucky enough to get inside will be treated to a coveted twin-billing, as Vice President Mike Pence is also scheduled to be in attendance. As evidenced below, Trump supporters were quite eager to show their support for the President.
> 
> 
> Comment:
> Do you think tonight's rally will be fiery? It will provide a great back drop against the sham impeachment the Progressive Marxist Socialist/DSA Democrat Left are putting the country through. Plugs can't even fill a high school gymnasium on a sunny day with his 'Malarkey'.
> The PMS/DSA Commie Democrats have failed.. They will certainly fail in the Senate and Trump will win the November 2, 2020 election, that is unless the PMS/DSA assassinate him first.


Look at all those traitors to our country. And they're all white. Lol! I could have never guessed.


----------



## beautress

JGalt said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How dare Trump look into Biden's corruption and abuse of power in Ukraine?!  Doesn't he know Democrats are above the law?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why bribe to get information.  Why not care about current corruption?  You people are too stupid to be alive.
> 
> The House & Senate could have investigated at any time.  The DOJ could have investigated.  But they didn't.
> 
> It wasn't until Trump got caught that you assfucks run screaming " Biden OMG OMG OMG"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with Trump looking into the abuse of power and extortion by Biden to save his son from prosecution.  That's his JOB!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s not his job. You are unfit to be an American if you are so stupid to believe that.
> 
> 
> If it was his job he would never had to extort the Ukraine’s President into doing it by withholding security funding.
> 
> TrumpO would have been up front with all the ambassadors instead of doing Putin’s bidding on the sly.
> 
> You do know TrumpO is still backing the Russian intel operation to blame Ukraine for hacking into the Dem server.
> 
> Is supporting Russian Psych-Ops against The  Ukraine TrumoO’s job too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His job is to enforce our nations laws.  You're upset about Trump looking into Biden extorting the Ukranian president to fire the prosecutor investigating the corrupt company his son was part of...oh the irony.  Of course if there was a tape out there of Trump doing the same for his son, you'd be asking for Trump's head.  That's why the Left and their crooked media have zero credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The worst part is not that the left and their crooked media have zero credibility, it's that they don't even realize it.
> 
> A bunch of more oblivious fools I've never seen.
Click to expand...

I'd put Schiff, Waters, and AOC in the severely psychopathic category. They are narcissists and they don't care about anybody else but themselves, have no compunctions about lying to damage their enemy and getting weak people to think like themselves, and they live in a rabbit hole of wrongful thinking. 

Nancy Pelosi speaks like a person in stage 6 Dementia. She needs to turn in her gavel. And she needs to do it tomorrow morning.


----------



## beautress

Roudy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look asshole, Warren NEVER EVER claimed a percent of Native American heritage.  NEVER.
> 
> She said that her family told her that a few generations ago, a Native American was part of her ancestry,.
> 
> That was PROVEN to be a fucking fact.
> 
> What part of that are you too stupid to get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, it doesn't matter if she's full-blooded Injun. The damage has been done to her reputation, and she will *never ever* be elected President. If not because of the fact she lied about her heritage, for the fact that she's a cum-guzzling left-wing socialist POS who doesn't have a fucking clue.
> 
> Like my magnificent President said, *"America will never ever be a socialist country."
> *
> And that my dear hillbilly peckerwood, you can take to the bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She said she hsd NA ancestry, took a DNA test and she does.
> 
> Where is the lie?
> 
> Who did lie about it.  Donald Trump.  He lied & lied & insulted Native Americans.  Hell,m the dstupid fuck was trying to make it harder for NA to vote.
> 
> Yes Tump is too fucking stupid to know what a socialist country is.  Just like yo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Warren is not a "Native American". She is a phony imposter, a user, a manipulator, and a lying-assed cultural-appropriator. She also doesn't have a clue what a socialist country is, otherwise she wouldn't be acting like a petite bourgeois socialist-wanna-be.
> 
> Like I said, fuckstick: Warren will never ever be President of this country. And if you really believe that, you're fucking stupider than she and the rest of her brain-damaged Tide Pod and crayola-eating followers are.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She never said she was.
> 
> You voted for rump.  You have no ground to discuss othef people's votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You intentionally misspelled Trump...sure sign of someone infected with a severe case of TDS.
Click to expand...

He also has Tourette's. IOW, highly inappropriate speech patterns.


----------



## Polishprince

RealDave said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with Trump looking into the abuse of power and extortion by Biden to save his son from prosecution.  That's his JOB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you are just as fucking stupid as your orange buddy.
> 
> Biden joined other leaders to call for the firing of that prosecutor.  I guess you think they all were saving Hunter Biden's job?  Really?  You are really that fucking stupid?
> 
> Why didn't he  tell the DOJ to investigate?  Because he knew that would be illegal.
> Why didn't the Republican House pr Senate investigate?  Because they knew there was nothing there.
> 
> You orange buddy will be impeached this week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed!!!
> 
> But nobody will care except the bobbleheads. The rest of us can start stocking up on popcorn and beer for next month when we get to meet the whistleblower and see Schiff on the other side of the room in the chamber!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be entertaining watching McConnell & Graham trash the US Constitution & watch USSC Cj=hief Justice Roberts smack them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its the libs who were trashing the Constitution with their secret hearings , leaking select parts to a complicit media.
> 
> Justice Roberts will undoubtably keep the libs in check,and most of the "evidence" they want to present will never be seen by the Senators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were no secret hearings.  There were committee hearing where Republican members were present & asked questions.
> This is how fucking stupid you Trumpettes are.
> 
> Roberts has proven that he is not a Trump pawn.  This should scare the fuck out of you & your orange buddy.
Click to expand...



Republicans  could not call any witnesses, couldn't even speak to the alleged "whistle blower".  Totally unequal, President Trump was not given a fair chance to defend himself in this Witch Hunt.   Schiff is more of a Stalinist than Stalin was.


----------



## beautress

Polishprince said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you are just as fucking stupid as your orange buddy.
> 
> Biden joined other leaders to call for the firing of that prosecutor.  I guess you think they all were saving Hunter Biden's job?  Really?  You are really that fucking stupid?
> 
> Why didn't he  tell the DOJ to investigate?  Because he knew that would be illegal.
> Why didn't the Republican House pr Senate investigate?  Because they knew there was nothing there.
> 
> You orange buddy will be impeached this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed!!!
> 
> But nobody will care except the bobbleheads. The rest of us can start stocking up on popcorn and beer for next month when we get to meet the whistleblower and see Schiff on the other side of the room in the chamber!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be entertaining watching McConnell & Graham trash the US Constitution & watch USSC Cj=hief Justice Roberts smack them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its the libs who were trashing the Constitution with their secret hearings , leaking select parts to a complicit media.
> 
> Justice Roberts will undoubtably keep the libs in check,and most of the "evidence" they want to present will never be seen by the Senators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were no secret hearings.  There were committee hearing where Republican members were present & asked questions.
> This is how fucking stupid you Trumpettes are.
> 
> Roberts has proven that he is not a Trump pawn.  This should scare the fuck out of you & your orange buddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans  could not call any witnesses, couldn't even speak to the alleged "whistle blower".  Totally unequal, President Trump was not given a fair chance to defend himself in this Witch Hunt.   Schiff is more of a Stalinist than Stalin was.
Click to expand...

People of justice will Walk Away from a party that is unfair. Too bad the Democrats are playing the "My way or the highway," because the Walk Away people are receiving dozens daily, and others are simply abandoning that sinking ship of shame and betrayal of their fellow Americans.

I know Alan Dershowitz has been a committed Democrat for many years, but the other day at the White House, I saw him walking among people he loved on the right, just because they were doing right. I wonder how much longer he will stick to people who do not present the truth, rule unfairly, and spend 100% of their energy doing bad things to President Trump who has championed good things for 3 years, built up people's self-esteem who are now working in dream jobs rather than be consumed by idleness and welfare recipiency before. Now they have a real life and seems that most are liking it. And when they retire, they will have a chance to save a little nest egg for travelling and doing fun stuff with a good salary or put a child through higher education and watch him succeed and raise his own family. The American Dream is what you choose it to be.  And it's all good.


----------



## beautress

skookerasbil said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, kids, it's Trump's fault Biden is a corrupt piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> How dare Trump look into Biden's corruption and abuse of power in Ukraine?!  Doesn't he know Democrats are above the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why bribe to get information.  Why not care about current corruption?  You people are too stupid to be alive.
> 
> The House & Senate could have investigated at any time.  The DOJ could have investigated.  But they didn't.
> 
> It wasn't until Trump got caught that you assfucks run screaming " Biden OMG OMG OMG"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with Trump looking into the abuse of power and extortion by Biden to save his son from prosecution.  That's his JOB!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you are just as fucking stupid as your orange buddy.
> 
> Biden joined other leaders to call for the firing of that prosecutor.  I guess you think they all were saving Hunter Biden's job?  Really?  You are really that fucking stupid?
> 
> Why didn't he  tell the DOJ to investigate?  Because he knew that would be illegal.
> Why didn't the Republican House pr Senate investigate?  Because they knew there was nothing there.
> 
> You orange buddy will be impeached this week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed!!!
> 
> But nobody will care except the bobbleheads. The rest of us can start stocking up on popcorn and beer for next month when we get to meet the whistleblower and see Schiff on the other side of the room in the chamber!
Click to expand...


----------



## elongobardi

NotfooledbyW said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince, post: 23658914 Yes Obama points out the fact that the US election system is so decentralized that it would be next to impossible to rig a presidential election.
> 
> But you poor dimwitted TrumpO duped fool, Obama was criticizing TrumpO for running around saying he could only lose because the election was rigged against him.
> 
> TrumpO is a fool. Obama was right.
> 
> But your ignorance is exposed because TrumpO’s offense isn’t an attempt at rigging an election.
> 
> He has used his office and taxpayer funds as leverage to politically harm his leading potential opponent thus not rigging an election but using his office to cheat.
> 
> Plus the fact that in doing so he has sought to deprive a US citizen of his freedom had he succeeded in forcing Ukraine’s legal system to file charges against Joe Biden.
> 
> Would you want Obama to do that to you?
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, kids, it's Trump's fault Biden is a corrupt piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How dare Trump look into Biden's corruption and abuse of power in Ukraine?!  Doesn't he know Democrats are above the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why bribe to get information.  Why not care about current corruption?  You people are too stupid to be alive.
> 
> The House & Senate could have investigated at any time.  The DOJ could have investigated.  But they didn't.
> 
> It wasn't until Trump got caught that you assfucks run screaming " Biden OMG OMG OMG"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with Trump looking into the abuse of power and extortion by Biden to save his son from prosecution.  That's his JOB!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s not his job. You are unfit to be an American if you are so stupid to believe that.
> 
> 
> If it was his job he would never had to extort the Ukraine’s President into doing it by withholding security funding.
> 
> TrumpO would have been up front with all the ambassadors instead of doing Putin’s bidding on the sly.
> 
> You do know TrumpO is still backing the Russian intel operation to blame Ukraine for hacking into the Dem server.
> 
> Is supporting Russian Psych-Ops against The  Ukraine TrumoO’s job too?
Click to expand...


Another retarded libtard.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Roudy said:


> His job is to enforce our nation's laws.



So explain how TrumpO sending Rudy to Ukraine to convince Ukrainians to prosecute a US citizen and also help spread Russian anti-Ukraine propaganda has anything to do with enforcing US laws.

If you are so worried about enforcing the law, why do you give TrumpO a pass for breaking the law? Trump violated the Congressional Budget and Impoundment Control Act of 1974, which requires a President to notify Congress if  money such as the Ukraine security funding is put on hold or not to be spent, Congress must be notified and approve such a hold.

TrumpO did not follow the law. He broke the law because he was asking for a public pronouncement of a Biden investigation in exchange for release of funding.

screw you and your fake concern about the law,

you are dishonest and corrupt just like TrumpO.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

elongobardi said:


> Another retarded libtard.



Can’t reply to the content of my post I see. 

any TrumpOroid can call those smarter than them a retard but they are projecting.


----------



## beautress

NotfooledbyW said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> His job is to enforce our nation's laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So explain how TrumpO sending Rudy to Ukraine to convince Ukrainians to prosecute a US citizen and also help spread Russian anti-Ukraine propaganda has anything to do with enforcing US laws.
> 
> If you are so worried about enforcing the law, why do you give TrumpO a pass for breaking the law? Trump violated the Congressional Budget and Impoundment Control Act of 1974, which requires a President to notify Congress if  money such as the Ukraine security funding is put on hold or not to be spent, Congress must be notified and approve such a hold.
> 
> TrumpO did not follow the law. He broke the law because he was asking for a public pronouncement of a Biden investigation in exchange for release of funding.
> 
> screw you and your fake concern about the law,
> 
> you are dishonest and corrupt just like TrumpO.
Click to expand...

Wow. you sure earned your brownie points today with your well-worshipped Clintoons/Obummers/Bittens mutual Quid Pro Quo Goonie Birds. Hurry and wash your nose off. We'll get a cage with a view for you in their minion zoo located in pootiful downtown San Francisco so you can bow down to worship Nancy Pewlosi when she makes an appearance to the other poop-offs before getting whisked off to her Hawaiian dream family compound on an Air Force VIP passenger plane at your expense, lucky you!

We found clear proof Biden held out for a small King's ransom before giving the Ukraine their Billion dollar Bailout (or was it a Trillion?) and he gave them 6 hours to make up their minds to enrich him, fire his son's detractor who refused him the somethin-for-nothin' job in which he was a board member who was not required to attend board meetings for which he would receive a couple of million a year, payable up front on a right now basis, so he could screw his bastard kid outta child support until a court ordered a dna test and forced him to ante up his deadbeat dad's child support.

Hope you like brown so you can enjoy your view. Here's a little preview (Oh and watch yer step.) :



Ain't ya proud o' yerself!


----------



## beautress

elongobardi said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, kids, it's Trump's fault Biden is a corrupt piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> How dare Trump look into Biden's corruption and abuse of power in Ukraine?!  Doesn't he know Democrats are above the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why bribe to get information.  Why not care about current corruption?  You people are too stupid to be alive.
> 
> The House & Senate could have investigated at any time.  The DOJ could have investigated.  But they didn't.
> 
> It wasn't until Trump got caught that you assfucks run screaming " Biden OMG OMG OMG"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with Trump looking into the abuse of power and extortion by Biden to save his son from prosecution.  That's his JOB!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s not his job. You are unfit to be an American if you are so stupid to believe that.
> 
> 
> If it was his job he would never had to extort the Ukraine’s President into doing it by withholding security funding.
> 
> TrumpO would have been up front with all the ambassadors instead of doing Putin’s bidding on the sly.
> 
> You do know TrumpO is still backing the Russian intel operation to blame Ukraine for hacking into the Dem server.
> 
> Is supporting Russian Psych-Ops against The  Ukraine TrumoO’s job too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another retarded libtard.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yeah, he bought the farm on the lies about President Trump. Total brainwashee, like the self-important others who lead them around like sheep with rings in their noses. *sigh* Aren't Libbie Landmines Grand.


----------



## RealDave

beautress said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> His job is to enforce our nation's laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So explain how TrumpO sending Rudy to Ukraine to convince Ukrainians to prosecute a US citizen and also help spread Russian anti-Ukraine propaganda has anything to do with enforcing US laws.
> 
> If you are so worried about enforcing the law, why do you give TrumpO a pass for breaking the law? Trump violated the Congressional Budget and Impoundment Control Act of 1974, which requires a President to notify Congress if  money such as the Ukraine security funding is put on hold or not to be spent, Congress must be notified and approve such a hold.
> 
> TrumpO did not follow the law. He broke the law because he was asking for a public pronouncement of a Biden investigation in exchange for release of funding.
> 
> screw you and your fake concern about the law,
> 
> you are dishonest and corrupt just like TrumpO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. you sure earned your brownie points today with your well-worshipped Clintoons/Obummers/Bittens mutual Quid Pro Quo Goonie Birds. Hurry and wash your nose off. We'll get a cage with a view for you in their minion zoo located in pootiful downtown San Francisco so you can bow down to worship Nancy Pewlosi when she makes an appearance to the other poop-offs before getting whisked off to her Hawaiian dream family compound on an Air Force VIP passenger plane at your expense, lucky you!
> 
> We found clear proof Biden held out for a small King's ransom before giving the Ukraine their Billion dollar Bailout (or was it a Trillion?) and he gave them 6 hours to make up their minds to enrich him, fire his son's detractor who refused him the somethin-for-nothin' job in which he was a board member who was not required to attend board meetings for which he would receive a couple of million a year, payable up front on a right now basis, so he could screw his bastard kid outta child support until a court ordered a dna test and forced him to ante up his deadbeat dad's child support.
> 
> Hope you like brown so you can enjoy your view. Here's a little preview (Oh and watch yer step.) :
> View attachment 295027​
> Ain't ya proud o' yerself!
Click to expand...

   but.......but.........but..... that Biden

Really?  You catch your kid smoking cigarettes, he tells you "but Johnny smokes", and you say  "Well, OK then"?


----------



## RealDave

elongobardi said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, kids, it's Trump's fault Biden is a corrupt piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> How dare Trump look into Biden's corruption and abuse of power in Ukraine?!  Doesn't he know Democrats are above the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why bribe to get information.  Why not care about current corruption?  You people are too stupid to be alive.
> 
> The House & Senate could have investigated at any time.  The DOJ could have investigated.  But they didn't.
> 
> It wasn't until Trump got caught that you assfucks run screaming " Biden OMG OMG OMG"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with Trump looking into the abuse of power and extortion by Biden to save his son from prosecution.  That's his JOB!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s not his job. You are unfit to be an American if you are so stupid to believe that.
> 
> 
> If it was his job he would never had to extort the Ukraine’s President into doing it by withholding security funding.
> 
> TrumpO would have been up front with all the ambassadors instead of doing Putin’s bidding on the sly.
> 
> You do know TrumpO is still backing the Russian intel operation to blame Ukraine for hacking into the Dem server.
> 
> Is supporting Russian Psych-Ops against The  Ukraine TrumoO’s job too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another retarded libtard.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Another feeble minded, ignorant, dumbass Trumpette.


----------



## RealDave

beautress said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed!!!
> 
> But nobody will care except the bobbleheads. The rest of us can start stocking up on popcorn and beer for next month when we get to meet the whistleblower and see Schiff on the other side of the room in the chamber!
> 
> 
> 
> It will be entertaining watching McConnell & Graham trash the US Constitution & watch USSC Cj=hief Justice Roberts smack them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its the libs who were trashing the Constitution with their secret hearings , leaking select parts to a complicit media.
> 
> Justice Roberts will undoubtably keep the libs in check,and most of the "evidence" they want to present will never be seen by the Senators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were no secret hearings.  There were committee hearing where Republican members were present & asked questions.
> This is how fucking stupid you Trumpettes are.
> 
> Roberts has proven that he is not a Trump pawn.  This should scare the fuck out of you & your orange buddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans  could not call any witnesses, couldn't even speak to the alleged "whistle blower".  Totally unequal, President Trump was not given a fair chance to defend himself in this Witch Hunt.   Schiff is more of a Stalinist than Stalin was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People of justice will Walk Away from a party that is unfair. Too bad the Democrats are playing the "My way or the highway," because the Walk Away people are receiving dozens daily, and others are simply abandoning that sinking ship of shame and betrayal of their fellow Americans.
> 
> I know Alan Dershowitz has been a committed Democrat for many years, but the other day at the White House, I saw him walking among people he loved on the right, just because they were doing right. I wonder how much longer he will stick to people who do not present the truth, rule unfairly, and spend 100% of their energy doing bad things to President Trump who has championed good things for 3 years, built up people's self-esteem who are now working in dream jobs rather than be consumed by idleness and welfare recipiency before. Now they have a real life and seems that most are liking it. And when they retire, they will have a chance to save a little nest egg for travelling and doing fun stuff with a good salary or put a child through higher education and watch him succeed and raise his own family. The American Dream is what you choose it to be.  And it's all good.
Click to expand...



What was not fair?

The House Committees ran investigations.  Both Republican & Democrats had the opportunity to ask questions.

What is totally bullshit is your thinking Trump has done good things.


----------



## RealDave

Polishprince said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you are just as fucking stupid as your orange buddy.
> 
> Biden joined other leaders to call for the firing of that prosecutor.  I guess you think they all were saving Hunter Biden's job?  Really?  You are really that fucking stupid?
> 
> Why didn't he  tell the DOJ to investigate?  Because he knew that would be illegal.
> Why didn't the Republican House pr Senate investigate?  Because they knew there was nothing there.
> 
> You orange buddy will be impeached this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed!!!
> 
> But nobody will care except the bobbleheads. The rest of us can start stocking up on popcorn and beer for next month when we get to meet the whistleblower and see Schiff on the other side of the room in the chamber!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be entertaining watching McConnell & Graham trash the US Constitution & watch USSC Cj=hief Justice Roberts smack them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its the libs who were trashing the Constitution with their secret hearings , leaking select parts to a complicit media.
> 
> Justice Roberts will undoubtably keep the libs in check,and most of the "evidence" they want to present will never be seen by the Senators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were no secret hearings.  There were committee hearing where Republican members were present & asked questions.
> This is how fucking stupid you Trumpettes are.
> 
> Roberts has proven that he is not a Trump pawn.  This should scare the fuck out of you & your orange buddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans  could not call any witnesses, couldn't even speak to the alleged "whistle blower".  Totally unequal, President Trump was not given a fair chance to defend himself in this Witch Hunt.   Schiff is more of a Stalinist than Stalin was.
Click to expand...


The Democrats did not speak with the whistleblower.

Trump had an opportunity to participate & refused.  He could hsve permitted lots of his people to testify but blocked it.

Now the Senate will hold a trial. 

Tell your fat assed orange buddy to go testify.  Clear this up for everyone.  Send Bolton, Mulvaney (who already admitted the bribe) and Pompeo. Giuliani.  

But when you block those who would defend you, don't go whining & crying & having a fucking tantrum.


----------



## RealDave

Polishprince said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden joined other leaders to call for the firing of that prosecutor.  I guess you think they all were saving Hunter Biden's job?  Really?  You are really that fucking stupid?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Sleepy Joe had an integrity, he would have recused himself from interfering in the business of Ukraine at all.
> 
> He knew where his son worked, and knew this had at least the appearance of impropriety.
> 
> Really, President Zelensky should be looking into this, and further, the Ukrainian gentleman has pointed out, Trump put him under no pressure whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden was doing his country's bidding, assfuck.
> 
> Trump was helping himself.  A parade of witnesses said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BIden wasn't doing my bidding.   Or the country's either.
> 
> How is it to this country's advantage for Ukraine not to investigate Hunter Biden's employer?   Aren't you interested in seeing how the Bidens are corrupt as hell?
Click to expand...

  You assfucks actually think your repeating this bullshit makes it true.
What did Biden get?   Hunter Biden was not under investigation.   Any investigation into his company was dormant & not active.

It is time you put on your big boy ants & get a fucking clue.  You orange hero is dirty.


----------



## Billiejeens

NotfooledbyW said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince, post: 23658914 Yes Obama points out the fact that the US election system is so decentralized that it would be next to impossible to rig a presidential election.
> 
> But you poor dimwitted TrumpO duped fool, Obama was criticizing TrumpO for running around saying he could only lose because the election was rigged against him.
> 
> TrumpO is a fool. Obama was right.
> 
> But your ignorance is exposed because TrumpO’s offense isn’t an attempt at rigging an election.
> 
> He has used his office and taxpayer funds as leverage to politically harm his leading potential opponent thus not rigging an election but using his office to cheat.
> 
> Plus the fact that in doing so he has sought to deprive a US citizen of his freedom had he succeeded in forcing Ukraine’s legal system to file charges against Joe Biden.
> 
> Would you want Obama to do that to you?
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, kids, it's Trump's fault Biden is a corrupt piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How dare Trump look into Biden's corruption and abuse of power in Ukraine?!  Doesn't he know Democrats are above the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why bribe to get information.  Why not care about current corruption?  You people are too stupid to be alive.
> 
> The House & Senate could have investigated at any time.  The DOJ could have investigated.  But they didn't.
> 
> It wasn't until Trump got caught that you assfucks run screaming " Biden OMG OMG OMG"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with Trump looking into the abuse of power and extortion by Biden to save his son from prosecution.  That's his JOB!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s not his job. You are unfit to be an American if you are so stupid to believe that.
> 
> 
> If it was his job he would never had to extort the Ukraine’s President into doing it by withholding security funding.
> 
> TrumpO would have been up front with all the ambassadors instead of doing Putin’s bidding on the sly.
> 
> You do know TrumpO is still backing the Russian intel operation to blame Ukraine for hacking into the Dem server.
> 
> Is supporting Russian Psych-Ops against The  Ukraine TrumoO’s job too?
Click to expand...



Literally fucking retarded dude.


----------



## Polishprince

RealDave said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed!!!
> 
> But nobody will care except the bobbleheads. The rest of us can start stocking up on popcorn and beer for next month when we get to meet the whistleblower and see Schiff on the other side of the room in the chamber!
> 
> 
> 
> It will be entertaining watching McConnell & Graham trash the US Constitution & watch USSC Cj=hief Justice Roberts smack them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its the libs who were trashing the Constitution with their secret hearings , leaking select parts to a complicit media.
> 
> Justice Roberts will undoubtably keep the libs in check,and most of the "evidence" they want to present will never be seen by the Senators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were no secret hearings.  There were committee hearing where Republican members were present & asked questions.
> This is how fucking stupid you Trumpettes are.
> 
> Roberts has proven that he is not a Trump pawn.  This should scare the fuck out of you & your orange buddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans  could not call any witnesses, couldn't even speak to the alleged "whistle blower".  Totally unequal, President Trump was not given a fair chance to defend himself in this Witch Hunt.   Schiff is more of a Stalinist than Stalin was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Democrats did not speak with the whistleblower.
> 
> Trump had an opportunity to participate & refused.  He could hsve permitted lots of his people to testify but blocked it.
> 
> Now the Senate will hold a trial.
> 
> Tell your fat assed orange buddy to go testify.  Clear this up for everyone.  Send Bolton, Mulvaney (who already admitted the bribe) and Pompeo. Giuliani.
> 
> But when you block those who would defend you, don't go whining & crying & having a fucking tantrum.
Click to expand...


If you have a trial, the persecution doesn't get a chance to have a fishing expedition at the trial itself and they don't get a chance to interrogate the Defense Attorney, in this case, Mr. Giuliani.


----------



## daveman

BWK said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IMPEACH THIS!
> Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMPEACH THIS! Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally
> December 10, 2019 — #2020
> HERSHEY, PENNSYLVANIA — Supporters of President Trump began lining up early in the morning, braving the rain to claim their seat in the Giant Center, a 10,500-seat multi-purpose arena in Hershey, PA. Those lucky enough to get inside will be treated to a coveted twin-billing, as Vice President Mike Pence is also scheduled to be in attendance. As evidenced below, Trump supporters were quite eager to show their support for the President.
> 
> 
> Comment:
> Do you think tonight's rally will be fiery? It will provide a great back drop against the sham impeachment the Progressive Marxist Socialist/DSA Democrat Left are putting the country through. Plugs can't even fill a high school gymnasium on a sunny day with his 'Malarkey'.
> The PMS/DSA Commie Democrats have failed.. They will certainly fail in the Senate and Trump will win the November 2, 2020 election, that is unless the PMS/DSA assassinate him first.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at all those traitors to our country. And they're all white. Lol! I could have never guessed.
Click to expand...

"Our country"?

You mean "the leftist agenda".  

And I owe no loyalty to the leftist agenda.  It's garbage.


----------



## elongobardi

NotfooledbyW said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another retarded libtard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t reply to the content of my post I see.
> 
> any TrumpOroid can call those smarter than them a retard but they are projecting.
Click to expand...


What’s to comment on.  You are spewing the same shit the liberal media and Demtards are.   He didn’t brake any laws.    Biden on the other hand is on video bragging about it but you idiots keep saying he is innocent.    We will see soon enough.    The Democrats will lose again and the House will go back to Republican.     I can’t wait to hear all you crying babies on the left.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

beautress said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How dare Trump look into Biden's corruption and abuse of power in Ukraine?!  Doesn't he know Democrats are above the law?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why bribe to get information.  Why not care about current corruption?  You people are too stupid to be alive.
> 
> The House & Senate could have investigated at any time.  The DOJ could have investigated.  But they didn't.
> 
> It wasn't until Trump got caught that you assfucks run screaming " Biden OMG OMG OMG"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with Trump looking into the abuse of power and extortion by Biden to save his son from prosecution.  That's his JOB!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s not his job. You are unfit to be an American if you are so stupid to believe that.
> 
> 
> If it was his job he would never had to extort the Ukraine’s President into doing it by withholding security funding.
> 
> TrumpO would have been up front with all the ambassadors instead of doing Putin’s bidding on the sly.
> 
> You do know TrumpO is still backing the Russian intel operation to blame Ukraine for hacking into the Dem server.
> 
> Is supporting Russian Psych-Ops against The  Ukraine TrumoO’s job too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another retarded libtard.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, he bought the farm on the lies about President Trump. Total brainwashee, like the self-important others who lead them around like sheep with rings in their noses. *sigh* Aren't Libbie Landmines Grand.
Click to expand...


Oh yes.  They are funny and so pathetically brainwashed.    I can’t wait for there meltdown when they lose.   Should be fun to watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> His job is to enforce our nation's laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So explain how TrumpO sending Rudy to Ukraine to convince Ukrainians to prosecute a US citizen and also help spread Russian anti-Ukraine propaganda has anything to do with enforcing US laws.
> 
> If you are so worried about enforcing the law, why do you give TrumpO a pass for breaking the law? Trump violated the Congressional Budget and Impoundment Control Act of 1974, which requires a President to notify Congress if  money such as the Ukraine security funding is put on hold or not to be spent, Congress must be notified and approve such a hold.
> 
> TrumpO did not follow the law. He broke the law because he was asking for a public pronouncement of a Biden investigation in exchange for release of funding.
> 
> screw you and your fake concern about the law,
> 
> you are dishonest and corrupt just like TrumpO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. you sure earned your brownie points today with your well-worshipped Clintoons/Obummers/Bittens mutual Quid Pro Quo Goonie Birds. Hurry and wash your nose off. We'll get a cage with a view for you in their minion zoo located in pootiful downtown San Francisco so you can bow down to worship Nancy Pewlosi when she makes an appearance to the other poop-offs before getting whisked off to her Hawaiian dream family compound on an Air Force VIP passenger plane at your expense, lucky you!
> 
> We found clear proof Biden held out for a small King's ransom before giving the Ukraine their Billion dollar Bailout (or was it a Trillion?) and he gave them 6 hours to make up their minds to enrich him, fire his son's detractor who refused him the somethin-for-nothin' job in which he was a board member who was not required to attend board meetings for which he would receive a couple of million a year, payable up front on a right now basis, so he could screw his bastard kid outta child support until a court ordered a dna test and forced him to ante up his deadbeat dad's child support.
> 
> Hope you like brown so you can enjoy your view. Here's a little preview (Oh and watch yer step.) :
> View attachment 295027​
> Ain't ya proud o' yerself!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but.......but.........but..... that Biden
> 
> Really?  You catch your kid smoking cigarettes, he tells you "but Johnny smokes", and you say  "Well, OK then"?
Click to expand...


Every time you open your mouth you get more ignorant by the second.   Biden bragged about it and it’s captured on video.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How dare Trump look into Biden's corruption and abuse of power in Ukraine?!  Doesn't he know Democrats are above the law?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why bribe to get information.  Why not care about current corruption?  You people are too stupid to be alive.
> 
> The House & Senate could have investigated at any time.  The DOJ could have investigated.  But they didn't.
> 
> It wasn't until Trump got caught that you assfucks run screaming " Biden OMG OMG OMG"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with Trump looking into the abuse of power and extortion by Biden to save his son from prosecution.  That's his JOB!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s not his job. You are unfit to be an American if you are so stupid to believe that.
> 
> 
> If it was his job he would never had to extort the Ukraine’s President into doing it by withholding security funding.
> 
> TrumpO would have been up front with all the ambassadors instead of doing Putin’s bidding on the sly.
> 
> You do know TrumpO is still backing the Russian intel operation to blame Ukraine for hacking into the Dem server.
> 
> Is supporting Russian Psych-Ops against The  Ukraine TrumoO’s job too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another retarded libtard.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another feeble minded, ignorant, dumbass Trumpette.
Click to expand...


Wow.  It took you awhile to comeback with what I said you are.  Take your meds and try to figure out a better comeback.   This one is lame and your copying what we all said to you.   Nothing worse then a pathetic brainwashed low life lying scumbag libtard.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

RealDave said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden joined other leaders to call for the firing of that prosecutor.  I guess you think they all were saving Hunter Biden's job?  Really?  You are really that fucking stupid?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Sleepy Joe had an integrity, he would have recused himself from interfering in the business of Ukraine at all.
> 
> He knew where his son worked, and knew this had at least the appearance of impropriety.
> 
> Really, President Zelensky should be looking into this, and further, the Ukrainian gentleman has pointed out, Trump put him under no pressure whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden was doing his country's bidding, assfuck.
> 
> Trump was helping himself.  A parade of witnesses said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BIden wasn't doing my bidding.   Or the country's either.
> 
> How is it to this country's advantage for Ukraine not to investigate Hunter Biden's employer?   Aren't you interested in seeing how the Bidens are corrupt as hell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You assfucks actually think your repeating this bullshit makes it true.
> What did Biden get?   Hunter Biden was not under investigation.   Any investigation into his company was dormant & not active.
> 
> It is time you put on your big boy ants & get a fucking clue.  You orange hero is dirty.
Click to expand...


Isn’t that the pot calling the kettle black.  That’s all the Democrats do is lie and keep lying thinking we will think it’s true.   You are dumber then I thought.   No originality at all.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BWK

Doc7505 said:


> *IMPEACH THIS!
> Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMPEACH THIS! Thousands line up in the rain to support President Trump at Hershey, PA campaign rally
> December 10, 2019 — #2020
> HERSHEY, PENNSYLVANIA — Supporters of President Trump began lining up early in the morning, braving the rain to claim their seat in the Giant Center, a 10,500-seat multi-purpose arena in Hershey, PA. Those lucky enough to get inside will be treated to a coveted twin-billing, as Vice President Mike Pence is also scheduled to be in attendance. As evidenced below, Trump supporters were quite eager to show their support for the President.
> 
> 
> Comment:
> Do you think tonight's rally will be fiery? It will provide a great back drop against the sham impeachment the Progressive Marxist Socialist/DSA Democrat Left are putting the country through. Plugs can't even fill a high school gymnasium on a sunny day with his 'Malarkey'.
> The PMS/DSA Commie Democrats have failed.. They will certainly fail in the Senate and Trump will win the November 2, 2020 election, that is unless the PMS/DSA assassinate him first.


Trump is destroying Democracy;  Pramila Jayapal: Trump is the ‘smoking gun’


----------



## BWK

elongobardi said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden joined other leaders to call for the firing of that prosecutor.  I guess you think they all were saving Hunter Biden's job?  Really?  You are really that fucking stupid?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Sleepy Joe had an integrity, he would have recused himself from interfering in the business of Ukraine at all.
> 
> He knew where his son worked, and knew this had at least the appearance of impropriety.
> 
> Really, President Zelensky should be looking into this, and further, the Ukrainian gentleman has pointed out, Trump put him under no pressure whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden was doing his country's bidding, assfuck.
> 
> Trump was helping himself.  A parade of witnesses said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BIden wasn't doing my bidding.   Or the country's either.
> 
> How is it to this country's advantage for Ukraine not to investigate Hunter Biden's employer?   Aren't you interested in seeing how the Bidens are corrupt as hell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You assfucks actually think your repeating this bullshit makes it true.
> What did Biden get?   Hunter Biden was not under investigation.   Any investigation into his company was dormant & not active.
> 
> It is time you put on your big boy ants & get a fucking clue.  You orange hero is dirty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn’t that the pot calling the kettle black.  That’s all the Democrats do is lie and keep lying thinking we will think it’s true.   You are dumber then I thought.   No originality at all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Explain in detail how the Democrats are lying. I don't want to here your  chicken shit cheap shot cowardly remarks. I want substance. In detail, from a legal point of view, how is it that Trump has not obstructed Congress, or abused his office.


----------



## BWK

elongobardi said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why bribe to get information.  Why not care about current corruption?  You people are too stupid to be alive.
> 
> The House & Senate could have investigated at any time.  The DOJ could have investigated.  But they didn't.
> 
> It wasn't until Trump got caught that you assfucks run screaming " Biden OMG OMG OMG"
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with Trump looking into the abuse of power and extortion by Biden to save his son from prosecution.  That's his JOB!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s not his job. You are unfit to be an American if you are so stupid to believe that.
> 
> 
> If it was his job he would never had to extort the Ukraine’s President into doing it by withholding security funding.
> 
> TrumpO would have been up front with all the ambassadors instead of doing Putin’s bidding on the sly.
> 
> You do know TrumpO is still backing the Russian intel operation to blame Ukraine for hacking into the Dem server.
> 
> Is supporting Russian Psych-Ops against The  Ukraine TrumoO’s job too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another retarded libtard.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another feeble minded, ignorant, dumbass Trumpette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.  It took you awhile to comeback with what I said you are.  Take your meds and try to figure out a better comeback.   This one is lame and your copying what we all said to you.   Nothing worse then a pathetic brainwashed low life lying scumbag libtard.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You aren't saying shit.


----------



## BWK

toobfreak said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the end of the Democrat Party, and the MSM
> 
> 
> 
> Amen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just think, if Trump does this well despite 100% effort by the democrats to vilify him and 99% effort by the liberal media to assassinate him, can you imagine how popular he'd really be if the news stories and coverage were even remotely honest and fair?
Click to expand...

Can you imagine for one second you proving they were being dishonest?


----------



## BWK

liarintheWH said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re pathetic.
> 
> The majority of the country can see right through the dems lies.
> 
> Nothing but propaganda. All your side has.
Click to expand...

What are your proven lies?


----------



## toobfreak

BWK said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the end of the Democrat Party, and the MSM
> 
> 
> 
> Amen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just think, if Trump does this well despite 100% effort by the democrats to vilify him and 99% effort by the liberal media to assassinate him, can you imagine how popular he'd really be if the news stories and coverage were even remotely honest and fair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you imagine for one second you proving they were being dishonest?
Click to expand...

*Proving news coverage has been unfair and biased against Trump?*  Why Muttonbrain, that has been already researched and document ad nauseam 10,000 times over to the point beyond all shadow of any doubt that one might as well ask to prove there are stars in they sky.  -- -- -- --Apparently, your glasses are permanently fogged over as is your brain to the point of being beyond laughable.


----------



## elongobardi

BWK said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Sleepy Joe had an integrity, he would have recused himself from interfering in the business of Ukraine at all.
> 
> He knew where his son worked, and knew this had at least the appearance of impropriety.
> 
> Really, President Zelensky should be looking into this, and further, the Ukrainian gentleman has pointed out, Trump put him under no pressure whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> Biden was doing his country's bidding, assfuck.
> 
> Trump was helping himself.  A parade of witnesses said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BIden wasn't doing my bidding.   Or the country's either.
> 
> How is it to this country's advantage for Ukraine not to investigate Hunter Biden's employer?   Aren't you interested in seeing how the Bidens are corrupt as hell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You assfucks actually think your repeating this bullshit makes it true.
> What did Biden get?   Hunter Biden was not under investigation.   Any investigation into his company was dormant & not active.
> 
> It is time you put on your big boy ants & get a fucking clue.  You orange hero is dirty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn’t that the pot calling the kettle black.  That’s all the Democrats do is lie and keep lying thinking we will think it’s true.   You are dumber then I thought.   No originality at all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain in detail how the Democrats are lying. I don't want to here your  chicken shit cheap shot cowardly remarks. I want substance. In detail, from a legal point of view, how is it that Trump has not obstructed Congress, or abused his office.
Click to expand...


In English for the libtards who can’t understand English.   There was nothing illegal about his phone call with the Ukraine President.  No Quk  Pro Quo, no bribery, no abuse of office or anything else the Democrats change the charge to.   Is that easiest enough for you to understand or do you need me to draw you a picture.   If there is any abuse of office it’s Schiff and Pelosi.   Don’t worry, they will have plenty of explaining to do.   So there you go.    Btw.   You are a typical pathetic brainwashed libtard.   Your all the same.     Get use to losing.   2020 is going to be a bad year for the Democrats.   Besides losing the Presidential Election they will also lose the House.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

BWK said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with Trump looking into the abuse of power and extortion by Biden to save his son from prosecution.  That's his JOB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s not his job. You are unfit to be an American if you are so stupid to believe that.
> 
> 
> If it was his job he would never had to extort the Ukraine’s President into doing it by withholding security funding.
> 
> TrumpO would have been up front with all the ambassadors instead of doing Putin’s bidding on the sly.
> 
> You do know TrumpO is still backing the Russian intel operation to blame Ukraine for hacking into the Dem server.
> 
> Is supporting Russian Psych-Ops against The  Ukraine TrumoO’s job too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another retarded libtard.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another feeble minded, ignorant, dumbass Trumpette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.  It took you awhile to comeback with what I said you are.  Take your meds and try to figure out a better comeback.   This one is lame and your copying what we all said to you.   Nothing worse then a pathetic brainwashed low life lying scumbag libtard.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't saying shit.
Click to expand...


Northern are you    Take your medication and go to sleep.    Go easy on the alcohol.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

BWK said:


> liarintheWH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is south central PA home to dumbass rednecks & Trump supporters.  Some of the neighboring counties are 70% Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re pathetic.
> 
> The majority of the country can see right through the dems lies.
> 
> Nothing but propaganda. All your side has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are your proven lies?
Click to expand...


The Democrats know about lies all to well.    That’s all they do.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NotfooledbyW

elongobardi, post: 23686169





elongobardi said:


> There was nothing illegal about his phone call with the Ukraine President.



Making an illegal phone call is not the charge idiot.

TrumpOroids keep repeating this nonsense

The phone call was not the crime itself. It exposed the crime which had been perpetrated for months and was ongoing until the whistle was blown. Anf then the TrumpOroids tried to hide the call record but were caught.


----------



## Roudy

NotfooledbyW said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> His job is to enforce our nation's laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So explain how TrumpO sending Rudy to Ukraine to convince Ukrainians to prosecute a US citizen and also help spread Russian anti-Ukraine propaganda has anything to do with enforcing US laws.
> 
> If you are so worried about enforcing the law, why do you give TrumpO a pass for breaking the law? Trump violated the Congressional Budget and Impoundment Control Act of 1974, which requires a President to notify Congress if  money such as the Ukraine security funding is put on hold or not to be spent, Congress must be notified and approve such a hold.
> 
> TrumpO did not follow the law. He broke the law because he was asking for a public pronouncement of a Biden investigation in exchange for release of funding.
> 
> screw you and your fake concern about the law,
> 
> you are dishonest and corrupt just like TrumpO.
Click to expand...

Rudy is Trump's attorney and former govt. official Botha prosecutor and Mayor, that Trump sent to weed out the corruption in Ukraine including Americans officials. It isn't the first time a president asked someone outside of the regular channels. As we can see Trump was right.


----------



## beautress

RealDave said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> His job is to enforce our nation's laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So explain how TrumpO sending Rudy to Ukraine to convince Ukrainians to prosecute a US citizen and also help spread Russian anti-Ukraine propaganda has anything to do with enforcing US laws.
> 
> If you are so worried about enforcing the law, why do you give TrumpO a pass for breaking the law? Trump violated the Congressional Budget and Impoundment Control Act of 1974, which requires a President to notify Congress if  money such as the Ukraine security funding is put on hold or not to be spent, Congress must be notified and approve such a hold.
> 
> TrumpO did not follow the law. He broke the law because he was asking for a public pronouncement of a Biden investigation in exchange for release of funding.
> 
> screw you and your fake concern about the law,
> 
> you are dishonest and corrupt just like TrumpO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. you sure earned your brownie points today with your well-worshipped Clintoons/Obummers/Bittens mutual Quid Pro Quo Goonie Birds. Hurry and wash your nose off. We'll get a cage with a view for you in their minion zoo located in pootiful downtown San Francisco so you can bow down to worship Nancy Pewlosi when she makes an appearance to the other poop-offs before getting whisked off to her Hawaiian dream family compound on an Air Force VIP passenger plane at your expense, lucky you!
> 
> We found clear proof Biden held out for a small King's ransom before giving the Ukraine their Billion dollar Bailout (or was it a Trillion?) and he gave them 6 hours to make up their minds to enrich him, fire his son's detractor who refused him the somethin-for-nothin' job in which he was a board member who was not required to attend board meetings for which he would receive a couple of million a year, payable up front on a right now basis, so he could screw his bastard kid outta child support until a court ordered a dna test and forced him to ante up his deadbeat dad's child support.
> 
> Hope you like brown so you can enjoy your view. Here's a little preview (Oh and watch yer step.) :
> View attachment 295027​
> Ain't ya proud o' yerself!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but.......but.........but..... that Biden
> 
> Really?  You catch your kid smoking cigarettes, he tells you "but Johnny smokes", and you say  "Well, OK then"?
Click to expand...

My kid is none of your damn business.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Roudy, post: 23694279





Roudy said:


> Rudy is Trump's attorney and former govt. official Botha prosecutor and Mayor, that Trump sent to weed out the corruption in Ukraine including Americans officials.



That is exactly why your cult master must be impeached.

There is a legal process that must be followed.

A President cannot willy nilly decide that an American citizen must be investigated.

Why Rudy?

Why not run it through the legal system? Justice Dept.

You must want to live under dictator TrumpO.

take his billions if he has it or borrow some from Putin and buy some Island somewhere where TrumpO can set himself up as king and you can be his kids ass subject.

We don’t want that shit in America.

what the hell is wrong with you.


----------



## Roudy

NotfooledbyW said:


> Roudy, post: 23694279
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rudy is Trump's attorney and former govt. official Botha prosecutor and Mayor, that Trump sent to weed out the corruption in Ukraine including Americans officials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is exactly why your cult master must be impeached.
> 
> There is a legal process that must be followed.
> 
> A President cannot willy nilly decide that an American citizen must be investigated.
> 
> Why Rudy?
> 
> Why not run it through the legal system? Justice Dept.
> 
> You must want to live under dictator TrumpO.
> 
> take his billions if he has it or borrow some from Putin and buy some Island somewhere where TrumpO can set himself up as king and you can be his kids ass subject.
> 
> We don’t want that shit in America.
> 
> what the hell is wrong with you.
Click to expand...

Hah? The former VP Biden extorts the Ukranian president for billions of our taxpayer aid money to fire a prosecutor that is investigating a totally corrupt gas company that his corrupt son is getting over $50,000 a month for doing jack shit and Trump shouldn't be asking about this corruption before we send hundreds of millions of dollars down the Ukranian toilet of corruption?!  

Hussein Obama was the piece of shit dictator that sic'd the IRS on his republican opponents during the election and lied to the nation as well as the family of fallen during an election that it was a stupid "video" that killed our ambassador in Ben Ghazi.  Your hypocrisy and fake outrage has been noted, however.


----------



## Zorro!

Death Angel said:


> This is the end of the Democrat Party, and the MSM


Maybe not:


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Roudy, post: 23696430 





Roudy said:


> Hussein Obama was the piece of shit dictator that sic'd the IRS on his republican opponents during the election and lied to the nation as well as the family of fallen during an election that it was a stupid "video" that killed our ambassador in Ben Ghaz




Those are both lies. That makes you a liar.

Obama was never found to have been involved  in the so-called IRS scandal and you cannot find a quote from Obama stating that a video killed a US ambassador.

That makes you a liar and your word is worthless here.


----------



## Roudy

NotfooledbyW said:


> Roudy, post: 23696430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hussein Obama was the piece of shit dictator that sic'd the IRS on his republican opponents during the election and lied to the nation as well as the family of fallen during an election that it was a stupid "video" that killed our ambassador in Ben Ghaz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are both lies. That makes you a liar.
> 
> Obama was never found to have been involved  in the so-called IRS scandal and you cannot find a quote from Obama stating that a video killed a US ambassador.
> 
> That makes you a liar and your word is worthless here.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah?  Maybe it's because your Bush Derangement Syndrome has developed into a worse case of Trump Derangment Syndrome?  Con artists Hillary and Obama and their emissaries blamed the video not once, but several times. Your selective outrage over completely ignoring this treasonous betrayal of the trust of the American people has been noted.  

Fast forward to 17.37:


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Roudy said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy, post: 23696430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hussein Obama was the piece of shit dictator that sic'd the IRS on his republican opponents during the election and lied to the nation as well as the family of fallen during an election that it was a stupid "video" that killed our ambassador in Ben Ghaz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are both lies. That makes you a liar.
> 
> Obama was never found to have been involved  in the so-called IRS scandal and you cannot find a quote from Obama stating that a video killed a US ambassador.
> 
> That makes you a liar and your word is worthless here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah?  Maybe it's because your Bush Derangement Syndrome has developed into a worse case of Trump Derangment Syndrome?  Con artists Hillary and Obama and their emissaries blamed the video not once, but several times. Your selective outrage over completely ignoring this treasonous betrayal of the trust of the American people has been noted.
> 
> Fast forward to 17.37:
Click to expand...



Give me the text version, liar.


----------



## Roudy

NotfooledbyW said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy, post: 23696430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hussein Obama was the piece of shit dictator that sic'd the IRS on his republican opponents during the election and lied to the nation as well as the family of fallen during an election that it was a stupid "video" that killed our ambassador in Ben Ghaz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are both lies. That makes you a liar.
> 
> Obama was never found to have been involved  in the so-called IRS scandal and you cannot find a quote from Obama stating that a video killed a US ambassador.
> 
> That makes you a liar and your word is worthless here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah?  Maybe it's because your Bush Derangement Syndrome has developed into a worse case of Trump Derangment Syndrome?  Con artists Hillary and Obama and their emissaries blamed the video not once, but several times. Your selective outrage over completely ignoring this treasonous betrayal of the trust of the American people has been noted.
> 
> Fast forward to 17.37:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Give me the text version, liar.
Click to expand...

So you've also become completely incompetent and deaf as a result of your Derangment syndrome. Seek help.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

NotfooledbyW said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy, post: 23696430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hussein Obama was the piece of shit dictator that sic'd the IRS on his republican opponents during the election and lied to the nation as well as the family of fallen during an election that it was a stupid "video" that killed our ambassador in Ben Ghaz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are both lies. That makes you a liar.
> 
> Obama was never found to have been involved  in the so-called IRS scandal and you cannot find a quote from Obama stating that a video killed a US ambassador.
> 
> That makes you a liar and your word is worthless here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah?  Maybe it's because your Bush Derangement Syndrome has developed into a worse case of Trump Derangment Syndrome?  Con artists Hillary and Obama and their emissaries blamed the video not once, but several times. Your selective outrage over completely ignoring this treasonous betrayal of the trust of the American people has been noted.
> 
> Fast forward to 17.37:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Give me the text version, liar.
Click to expand...

You appear to be one of those authoritarian leftists who demands proof, and when supplied with such, just demands a different proof.

It seems all too common, here.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Dogmaphobe said:


> You appear to be one of those authoritarian leftists who demands proof, and when supplied with such, just demands a different proof.



idiot, read my post before replying. 

I asked for a transcript not different proof. 

So where is the written quote of Obama saying a video killed the ambassador? 

Do you have it?  Put it in writing.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Roudy said:


> So you've also become completely incompetent and deaf as a result of your Derangment syndrome. Seek help.




Not at all. I realize that liars prefer video to text. 

So provide the text where Obama says a video killed an Ambassador. If not, that’s proof enough that you lied.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

I went to 17:37 and Obama is not speaking. You are a liar.   Provide text.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Dogmaphobe said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy, post: 23696430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hussein Obama was the piece of shit dictator that sic'd the IRS on his republican opponents during the election and lied to the nation as well as the family of fallen during an election that it was a stupid "video" that killed our ambassador in Ben Ghaz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are both lies. That makes you a liar.
> 
> Obama was never found to have been involved  in the so-called IRS scandal and you cannot find a quote from Obama stating that a video killed a US ambassador.
> 
> That makes you a liar and your word is worthless here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah?  Maybe it's because your Bush Derangement Syndrome has developed into a worse case of Trump Derangment Syndrome?  Con artists Hillary and Obama and their emissaries blamed the video not once, but several times. Your selective outrage over completely ignoring this treasonous betrayal of the trust of the American people has been noted.
> 
> Fast forward to 17.37:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Give me the text version, liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You appear to be one of those authoritarian leftists who demands proof, and when supplied with such, just demands a different proof.
> 
> It seems all too common, here.
Click to expand...



So, Dogma. Did you watch the video at 17:37? Obama is not speaking then.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Roudy said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy, post: 23696430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hussein Obama was the piece of shit dictator that sic'd the IRS on his republican opponents during the election and lied to the nation as well as the family of fallen during an election that it was a stupid "video" that killed our ambassador in Ben Ghaz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are both lies. That makes you a liar.
> 
> Obama was never found to have been involved  in the so-called IRS scandal and you cannot find a quote from Obama stating that a video killed a US ambassador.
> 
> That makes you a liar and your word is worthless here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah?  Maybe it's because your Bush Derangement Syndrome has developed into a worse case of Trump Derangment Syndrome?  Con artists Hillary and Obama and their emissaries blamed the video not once, but several times. Your selective outrage over completely ignoring this treasonous betrayal of the trust of the American people has been noted.
> 
> Fast forward to 17.37:
Click to expand...



Here us the transcript, Lazy liar


*Remarks by the President at Transfer of Remains Ceremony for Benghazi Victims*
Andrews Air Force Base

2:46 P.M. EDT

THE PRESIDENT:  Scripture teaches us “Greater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his friends.”  Glen Doherty never shied from adventure.  He believed that, in his life, he could make a difference -- a calling he fulfilled as a Navy SEAL.  He served with distinction in Iraq and worked in Afghanistan.  And there, in Benghazi, as he tended to others, he laid down his life, loyal as always, protecting his friends.  Today, Glen is home.

Tyrone Woods devoted 20 years of his life to the SEALs -- the consummate “quiet professional.”  At the Salty Frog Bar, they might not have known, but “Rone” also served in Iraq and Afghanistan.  And there, in Benghazi, he was far from Dorothy and Tyrone Jr., Hunter and little Kai.  And he laid down his life, as he would have for them, protecting his friends.  And today, Rone is home. 

Sean Smith, it seems, lived to serve -- first, in the Air Force, then, with you at the State Department.  He knew the perils of this calling from his time in Baghdad.  And there, in Benghazi, far from home, he surely thought of Heather and Samantha and Nathan.  And he laid down his life in service to us all.  Today, Sean is home.

Chris Stevens was everything America could want in an ambassador, as the whole country has come to see -- how he first went to the region as a young man in the Peace Corps, how during the revolution, he arrived in Libya on that cargo ship, how he believed in Libya and its people and how they loved him back.  And there, in Benghazi, he laid down his life for his friends -- Libyan and American -- and for us all.  Today, Chris is home.

Four Americans, four patriots -- they loved this country and they chose to serve it, and served it well.  They had a mission and they believed in it.  They knew the danger and they accepted it.  They didn’t simply embrace the American ideal, they lived it.  They embodied it -- the courage, the hope and, yes, the idealism, that fundamental American belief that we can leave this world a little better than before.  That’s who they were and that’s who we are.  And if we want to truly honor their memory, that’s who we must always be.

I know that this awful loss, the terrible images of recent days, the pictures we’re seeing again today, have caused some to question this work.  And there is no doubt these are difficult days.  In moments such as this -- so much anger and violence --even the most hopeful among us must wonder. 

But amid all of the images of this week, I also think of the Libyans who took to the streets with homemade signs expressing their gratitude to an American who believed in what we could achieve together.  I think of the man in Benghazi with his sign in English, a message he wanted all of us to hear that said, "Chris Stevens was a friend to all Libyans.  Chris Stevens was a friend." 

That’s the message these four patriots sent.  That’s the message that each of you sends every day -- civilians, military -- to people in every corner of the world, that America is a friend, and that we care not just about our own country, not just about our own interests, but about theirs; that even as voices of suspicion and mistrust seek to divide countries and cultures from one another, the United States of America will never retreat from the world.  We will never stop working for the dignity and freedom that every person deserves, whatever their creed, whatever their faith.

That’s the essence of American leadership.  That’s the spirit that sets us apart from other nations.  This was their work in Benghazi, and this is the work we will carry on. 

To you -- their families and colleagues -- to all Americans, know this: Their sacrifice will never be forgotten.  We will bring to justice those who took them from us.  We will stand fast against the violence on our diplomatic missions.  We will continue to do everything in our power to protect Americans serving overseas, whether that means increasing security at our diplomatic posts, working with host countries, which have an obligation to provide security, and making it clear that justice will come to those who harm Americans. 

Most of all, even in our grief, we will be resolute.  For we are Americans, and we hold our head high knowing that because of these patriots -- because of you -- this country that we love will always shine as a light unto the world. 

"Greater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his friends." 

The flag they served under now carries them home.  May God bless the memory of these men who laid down their lives for us all.  May God watch over your families and all who loved them.  And may God bless these United States of America. 

END                
2:55 P.M. EDT


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Dogmaphobe said:


> You appear to be one of those authoritarian leftists



where does Obama a video killed AMB Stevens?


You attacked and labeled me. Have you now run away?


Obama said it was and act of terror that killed Amb Stevens. 

September 12 -- President Barack Obama
"The United States condemns in the strongest terms this outrageous and shocking attack. ... No acts of terror will ever shake the resolve of this great nation." 

September 12 -- Obama, at a campaign event in Las Vegas, again uses the "act of terror" line
"No act of terror will dim the light of the values that we proudly shine on the rest of the world, and no act of violence will shake the resolve of the United States of America."

He repeats the line again the next day in Golden, Colorado. "I want people around the world to hear me: To all those who would do us harm, no act of terror will go unpunished."


----------



## Dogmaphobe

NotfooledbyW said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> You appear to be one of those authoritarian leftists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where does Obama a video killed AMB Stevens?
> 
> 
> You attacked and labeled me. Have you now run away?
> 
> 
> Obama said it was and act of terror that killed Amb Stevens.
> 
> September 12 -- President Barack Obama
> "The United States condemns in the strongest terms this outrageous and shocking attack. ... No acts of terror will ever shake the resolve of this great nation."
> 
> September 12 -- Obama, at a campaign event in Las Vegas, again uses the "act of terror" line
> "No act of terror will dim the light of the values that we proudly shine on the rest of the world, and no act of violence will shake the resolve of the United States of America."
> 
> He repeats the line again the next day in Golden, Colorado. "I want people around the world to hear me: To all those who would do us harm, no act of terror will go unpunished."
Click to expand...



My goodness, you sound like you are in quite the good deal of distress, there.  May I offer you a safe space?

I have an extra bedroom in the basement, and it has padded walls so your screams of snowflake anguish won't disturb the neighbors.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Dogmaphobe, post: 23789822





Dogmaphobe said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> You appear to be one of those authoritarian leftists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where does Obama a video killed AMB Stevens?
> 
> 
> You attacked and labeled me. Have you now run away?
> 
> 
> Obama said it was and act of terror that killed Amb Stevens.
> 
> September 12 -- President Barack Obama
> "The United States condemns in the strongest terms this outrageous and shocking attack. ... No acts of terror will ever shake the resolve of this great nation."
> 
> September 12 -- Obama, at a campaign event in Las Vegas, again uses the "act of terror" line
> "No act of terror will dim the light of the values that we proudly shine on the rest of the world, and no act of violence will shake the resolve of the United States of America."
> 
> He repeats the line again the next day in Golden, Colorado. "I want people around the world to hear me: To all those who would do us harm, no act of terror will go unpunished."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness, you sound like you are in quite the good deal of distress, there.  May I offer you a safe space?
> 
> I have an extra bedroom in the basement, and it has padded walls so your screams of snowflake anguish won't disturb the neighbors.
Click to expand...



So you are nothing but a clown who dances for liars.

If you think those who call out a liar when they see one has to be suffering from anxiety and distress I must wonder about your motivation. 

Why do those who outright lie about President Obama give you such joy and merriment? Why did it turn you into a clown?

I’m not in distress at all. Just want you to produce the transcript where Obama said a video killed Amb Stevens. Since you can’t do that I’m having the last laugh.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

NotfooledbyW said:


> Dogmaphobe, post: 23789822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> You appear to be one of those authoritarian leftists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where does Obama a video killed AMB Stevens?
> 
> 
> You attacked and labeled me. Have you now run away?
> 
> 
> Obama said it was and act of terror that killed Amb Stevens.
> 
> September 12 -- President Barack Obama
> "The United States condemns in the strongest terms this outrageous and shocking attack. ... No acts of terror will ever shake the resolve of this great nation."
> 
> September 12 -- Obama, at a campaign event in Las Vegas, again uses the "act of terror" line
> "No act of terror will dim the light of the values that we proudly shine on the rest of the world, and no act of violence will shake the resolve of the United States of America."
> 
> He repeats the line again the next day in Golden, Colorado. "I want people around the world to hear me: To all those who would do us harm, no act of terror will go unpunished."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness, you sound like you are in quite the good deal of distress, there.  May I offer you a safe space?
> 
> I have an extra bedroom in the basement, and it has padded walls so your screams of snowflake anguish won't disturb the neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you are nothing but a clown who dances for liars.
> 
> If you think those who call out a liar when they see one has to be suffering from anxiety and distress I must wonder about your motivation.
> 
> Why do those who outright lie about President Obama give you such joy and merriment? Why did it turn you into a clown?
> 
> I’m not in distress at all. Just want you to produce the transcript where Obama said a video killed Amb Stevens. Since you can’t do that I’m having the last laugh.
Click to expand...

O.K., then -- because you are so nerve wracked, I'd be willing to make the room feel more familiar to you by throwing in a participation award.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Dogmaphobe said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe, post: 23789822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> You appear to be one of those authoritarian leftists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where does Obama a video killed AMB Stevens?
> 
> 
> You attacked and labeled me. Have you now run away?
> 
> 
> Obama said it was and act of terror that killed Amb Stevens.
> 
> September 12 -- President Barack Obama
> "The United States condemns in the strongest terms this outrageous and shocking attack. ... No acts of terror will ever shake the resolve of this great nation."
> 
> September 12 -- Obama, at a campaign event in Las Vegas, again uses the "act of terror" line
> "No act of terror will dim the light of the values that we proudly shine on the rest of the world, and no act of violence will shake the resolve of the United States of America."
> 
> He repeats the line again the next day in Golden, Colorado. "I want people around the world to hear me: To all those who would do us harm, no act of terror will go unpunished."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness, you sound like you are in quite the good deal of distress, there.  May I offer you a safe space?
> 
> I have an extra bedroom in the basement, and it has padded walls so your screams of snowflake anguish won't disturb the neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you are nothing but a clown who dances for liars.
> 
> If you think those who call out a liar when they see one has to be suffering from anxiety and distress I must wonder about your motivation.
> 
> Why do those who outright lie about President Obama give you such joy and merriment? Why did it turn you into a clown?
> 
> I’m not in distress at all. Just want you to produce the transcript where Obama said a video killed Amb Stevens. Since you can’t do that I’m having the last laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O.K., then -- because you are so nerve wracked, I'd be willing to make the room feel more familiar to you by throwing in a participation award.
Click to expand...




no thanks clown, idiot, liar lover. I don’t associate with idiots and liars. 

just post the transcript where Obama said the video killed Amb Stevens.


----------



## Roudy

NotfooledbyW said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> You appear to be one of those authoritarian leftists who demands proof, and when supplied with such, just demands a different proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idiot, read my post before replying.
> 
> I asked for a transcript not different proof.
> 
> So where is the written quote of Obama saying a video killed the ambassador?
> 
> Do you have it?  Put it in writing.
Click to expand...

Why do you need a transcript, dumbass?  Either you're deaf or completely retarded, or both. Do you doubt that is what Obama and Clinton said?  Susan Rice came out and repeated the same lie five times on national shows, idiot.  You and the rest of the ignorant brainwashed Leftards and their puppets in the media then yawned and looked the other way.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

NotfooledbyW said:


> no thanks clown, idiot, liar lover.


dude - I offered you a safe space. That by no means implies I want you for a lover.

You should find a nice boy closer to your own age.


----------



## Roudy

NotfooledbyW said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe, post: 23789822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> You appear to be one of those authoritarian leftists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where does Obama a video killed AMB Stevens?
> 
> 
> You attacked and labeled me. Have you now run away?
> 
> 
> Obama said it was and act of terror that killed Amb Stevens.
> 
> September 12 -- President Barack Obama
> "The United States condemns in the strongest terms this outrageous and shocking attack. ... No acts of terror will ever shake the resolve of this great nation."
> 
> September 12 -- Obama, at a campaign event in Las Vegas, again uses the "act of terror" line
> "No act of terror will dim the light of the values that we proudly shine on the rest of the world, and no act of violence will shake the resolve of the United States of America."
> 
> He repeats the line again the next day in Golden, Colorado. "I want people around the world to hear me: To all those who would do us harm, no act of terror will go unpunished."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness, you sound like you are in quite the good deal of distress, there.  May I offer you a safe space?
> 
> I have an extra bedroom in the basement, and it has padded walls so your screams of snowflake anguish won't disturb the neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you are nothing but a clown who dances for liars.
> 
> If you think those who call out a liar when they see one has to be suffering from anxiety and distress I must wonder about your motivation.
> 
> Why do those who outright lie about President Obama give you such joy and merriment? Why did it turn you into a clown?
> 
> I’m not in distress at all. Just want you to produce the transcript where Obama said a video killed Amb Stevens. Since you can’t do that I’m having the last laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O.K., then -- because you are so nerve wracked, I'd be willing to make the room feel more familiar to you by throwing in a participation award.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no thanks clown, idiot, liar lover. I don’t associate with idiots and liars.
> 
> just post the transcript where Obama said the video killed Amb Stevens.
Click to expand...

Yes, Obama and his administration deceived the American public into thinking that the killing was a reaction to an anti Islam movie. Hillary Clinton even told the parents of one of the dead that "we're going to get that guy who made the video" as they were waiting to greet their coffins. They sent their emissaries such as Susan Rice to repeat the same lie. They did that so that the inept thug Obama gets reelected. This was the ultimate in election meddling, and betrayal of the trust of Americans.  Obama and Hillary were involved in a criminal conspiracy and they should have been both been locked up for treason.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Roudy said:


> Do you doubt that is what Obama and Clinton said?



I don’t doubt it. I know those who claim that Obama said that a video killed Ambassador Stevens are liars. Neither Obama nor any in his Administration said a video killed anybody.


----------



## Roudy

NotfooledbyW said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you doubt that is what Obama and Clinton said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t doubt it. I know those who claim that Obama said that a video killed Ambassador Stevens are liars. Neither Obama nor any in his Administration said a video killed anybody.
Click to expand...

Yeah sure.  You're just a brainwashed Leftard unwilling to accept the truth. 

"We beleive Ben Ghazi was a reaction to this offensive video"   This LIE was repeated several times in the aftermath:


----------



## Roudy

Hillary the treasonous bitch LIED to the parents of a Ben Ghazi victims.  I'll take their word over what the Left and the crooked media say:


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Roudy, post: 23800669 





Roudy said:


> Yes, Obama and his administration deceived the American public into thinking that the killing was a reaction to an anti Islam movie.



Susan Rice and others were quoting verbatim the CIA talking points from Petraeus’ CIA that said the crowd that gathered at the Consulate was a reaction to the antiMuslim video just as had happened in Cairo.

The Obama Admin talking points were nevertheless reporting that heavily armed terrorists taking advantage of the protest situation are what killed Amb Stevens.

they never said that a video killed Amb Stevens. It was smoke inhalation resulting from a fire set by the crowd that gathered which included full blooded heavily armed terrorists. 

That set of facts makes you a liar and a conspiracy theory believing whacko.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Roudy said:


> "We beleive Ben Ghazi was a reaction to this offensive video" This LIE was repeated several times in the aftermath:



where is the quote that the video killed anyone at Benghazi. 

they also said it was heavily armed terrorists that took advantage. 

In no way are they saying the video killed anybody at Benghazi. 

It is a fact that the crowd gathered because of the video. It’s your lying brain that tells you that fact means the video killed Ambassador Stevens. 

Stop lying you should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Dogmaphobe said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> no thanks clown, idiot, liar lover.
> 
> 
> 
> dude - I offered you a safe space. That by no means implies I want you for a lover.
> 
> You should find a nice boy closer to your own age.
Click to expand...




Dogmaphobe said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> no thanks clown, idiot, liar lover.
> 
> 
> 
> dude - I offered you a safe space. That by no means implies I want you for a lover.
> 
> You should find a nice boy closer to your own age.
Click to expand...


I don’t give a rats ass about an idiot clown’s safe space. 

all I ask for is a transcript where Obama said the video killed Ambassador Stevens. 

you can do nothing but be an idiot clown dancing for liars.


----------



## Leo123

NotfooledbyW said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you doubt that is what Obama and Clinton said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t doubt it. I know those who claim that Obama said that a video killed Ambassador Stevens are liars. Neither Obama nor any in his Administration said a video killed anybody.
Click to expand...


Oh just shut up already.   Obama claimed a fucking video pissed off terrorists and then they attacked our embassy.  That is endemic of Obama's foreign policy which was to apologize and bend over for Muslim terrorists.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Leo123 said:


> Obama claimed a fucking video pissed off terrorists and then they attacked our embassy. That is endemic of Obama's foreign policy which was to apologize and bend over for Muslim terrorists.



You are an idiot. The rightwingnut bullshit talking point was that Obama refused to call the attackers in Benghazi terrorists. ( ie: Romney’s debate claim that Obama did not refer to the consulate attack in Benghazi as an "act of terror.")

But Obama actually did that immediately following the attack.

Now you jump in here telling us that Obama said terrorists attacked the embassy even though it was not an embassy.

So if it was pissed off terrorists it was not the video that killed Amb Stevens it was terrorists committing an act of terror just like Obama said. 

What kind of rightwing fanatic are you? You cannot keep your rightwing lies straight.


----------



## Leo123

NotfooledbyW said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama claimed a fucking video pissed off terrorists and then they attacked our embassy. That is endemic of Obama's foreign policy which was to apologize and bend over for Muslim terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot. The rightwingnut bullshit talking point was that Obama refused to call the attackers in Benghazi terrorists. ( ie: Romney’s debate claim that Obama did not refer to the consulate attack in Benghazi as an "act of terror.")
> 
> But Obama actually did that immediately following the attack.
> 
> Now you jump in here telling us that Obama said terrorists attacked the embassy even though it was not an embassy.
> 
> So if it was pissed off terrorists it was not the video that killed Amb Stevens it was terrorists committing an act of terror just like Obama said.
> 
> What kind of rightwing fanatic are you? You cannot keep your rightwing lies straight.
Click to expand...

 Obama cocksucker^^


----------



## NotfooledbyW

We (CIA) _*provided that initial assessment to executive branch officials*_ and members of Congress, 




Leo123 said:


> Oh just shut up already. Obama claimed a fucking video pissed off terrorists and then they attacked our embassy. That is endemic of Obama's foreign policy which was to apologize and bend over for Muslim terrorists.



Here is what a CIA spokesperson said about their assessments.

September 28 -- Statement by Shawn Turner, spokesman for Director of National Intelligence James Clapper    

"In the immediate aftermath, there was information that led us to assess that the attack began spontaneously following protests earlier that day at our embassy in Cairo. We provided that initial assessment to executive branch officials and members of Congress, who used that information to discuss the attack publicly and provide updates as they became available. Throughout our investigation, we continued to emphasize that information gathered was preliminary and evolving. As we learned more about the attack, we revised our initial assessment to reflect new information indicating that it was a deliberate and organized terrorist attack carried out by extremists."
So how is the Administration...

“bending over and apologizing for Muslim terrorists”

.. when expressing an assessment that came from the CIA?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Leo123 said:


> Obama cocksucker^^



full reply from a TrumpOroid that typically folds and runs when confronted by the truth, facts, reason and morality.


----------

